#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  إنت بتحب عبد الناصر والا بتكرهه؟وليه؟

## فراشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إسمحوا لى إنى أطرح موضوع محيرنى من مده

وترددت فى طرحه خوفا من إنفعال البعض وتعصبهم لرأيهم

أنا إتربيت مع أب بيعشق عبد الناصر

وكان دايما يكلمنى عنه وعن مواقفه البطوليه وإنجازاته لغاية ما خلانى أنا كمان أعتبره رمز للبطولة وزعيم

 قومى مش هايتكرر


درسنا فى التاريخ إن الثورة قامت علشان تقضى على نظام فاسد وعميل وعلى المحسوبية والرشوة والتوريث

وكان لها مبادئ ونجحت فى تحقيق أغلب مبادئها

لها عيوب وكلنا عارفين لكن مزاياها أقوى

فى ناس لغاية ديلوقت رافضه الثورة 

وبتشتم على عبد الناصر وبتهاجمه وبتحمّله نتايج الحال اللى وصلنا له


مع إنهم برده رافضين المحسوبية والرشوة والتوريث والخصخصه

وكلها بدايات لعودة الملكيه

أنا إحترت

أحب عبد الناصر والا أكرهه

هل التاريخ اللى درسناه بيخدعنا؟

والا عبد الناصر هو إللى خدع التاريخ؟

أنا باحب عبد الناصر ومن أنصار الثورة رغم عيوبها من ديكتاتورية ومعتقلات وغيرها

لأنى إتربيت على كده

عايزة أعرف منكوا وأقتنع

عبد الناصر أنقذ مصر والا ضيعها؟

عايزة أعرف:


إنت مع الثورة؟ وإيه اسبابك المنطقيه؟

والا ضدها ؟ وبرده إيه اسبابك؟



فى إنتظار مشاركاتكوا وردودكوا

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> إسمحوا لى إنى أطرح موضوع محيرنى من مده
> 
> وترددت فى طرحه خوفا من إنفعال البعض وتعصبهم لرأيهم
> 
> أنا إتربيت مع أب بيعشق عبد الناصر
> 
> ...



عزيزتي فراشة

بعد السلام والتحية

علي قدر معلوماتي في المنتدي أعضاء 
ممن هم من مواليد الثلاثينيات والإربيعينيات 
من القرن الماضي
أي فينا من تجاوز الستين أو  السبعين من عمره
وأكيد والدك العزيز
 عمره من عمرنا
أليس كذلك؟!

والأعضاء الكرام
هم بدون ترتيب وبدون ألقاب 
هم
مصطفي سلام
عاطف هلال
سيد جعيتم
أحمد فنديس
وأنا العبدلله
وقد تجاوزت ٦٧ من عمري
هذا الشهر فقط

وكما تعلمين أن أصابعنا مش زي بعضها
أليس كذلك

وقد تختلف الروؤي من شخص لآخر
وأيضا قد تختلف الثقافات والخبرات
أليس كذلك


سأكمل بعد أن تستوعبي ما كتبته بأعلاه
وإذا طلبت مني أن أكمل
ما بدأته


بشرط يلتزم جميع المشاركين
 بالإلتزام فقط برأيهم في الموضوع
بدون التعرض لشخصيات المشاركين

حيث أتهمني بالأمس أحد أعضاء المنتدي
بل سبني 
بالتهم التالية

مأجور
ونكرة

وتلك ألفاظ يعاقب عليها القانون
إذا كان هذا الشخص
له أسم حقيقي
وليس أسم رمزي وكودي

----------


## فراشة

> عزيزتي فراشة
> 
> بعد السلام والتحية
> 
> علي قدر معلوماتي في المنتدي أعضاء 
> ممن هم من مواليد الثلاثينيات والإربيعينيات 
> من القرن الماضي
> أي فينا من تجاوز الستين أو  السبعين من عمره
> وأكيد والدك العزيز
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل

دكتور جمال

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية

سعيدة بمشاركتك ومستوعبه لكل كلامك

مافيش انسان أجمع عليه كل الناس

وأكيد كل واحد وله رأيه ووجهة نظره

إللى مقتنع بها وله اسبابه

اتمنى مشاركة كل الأسماء إللى حضرتك ذكرتها

وغيرها من الأعضاء باختلاف أعمارهم وآراءهم


لأنى فى النهاية عايزة أوصل للحقيقة

باشكرك وفى انتظار عودتك


تحيااااااااااتى

فراشه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> دكتور جمال
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك ويمتعك بالصحة والعافية
> 
> سعيدة بمشاركتك ومستوعبه لكل كلامك
> 
> مافيش انسان أجمع عليه كل الناس
> ...



 :Eat: 
أنا رايح أتغدي 
أتفضلي معايا لقمه هنيه
تكفي ١٠٠
وراجع تاني أكمل مشاركتي

 :Mad: 

أما بالنسبة لحبابينا عواجيز المنتدي
فعليكي
بتوجيه دعوة لهم للمشاركة
عبر بريد الزوار
أو البريد الخاص
 :Excl:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة /  فراشة

عفوا... أنا معترض على مضمون التساؤل أساساً...

نعم... تعمدت اختيار العنوان...

قيل إنه قتلها...ليسترد ملكه منها...

لو صحيح... ماذا تفرق معي أو معك؟

ولو غير صحيح... ما الفرق؟

سمعت مقولة لا تخلو من الحكمة... مؤداها إن الفرق بين الفكر الغربي والشرقي... عند مواجهة مشكلة ما... هم يبحثون لها عن حل... ونحن نبحث لها عن متهم...

يا سادة... عبد الناصر... راح بكل ما كان منذ تسعة وثلاثين عاماً...

تغير فيها وجه العالم... ودخلت التكنولوجيا مناطق الخيال...

ونحن ما زلنا نضعه على الميزان البلدي...

إن كان سيئاً... فماذا تفرق معنا... أو بالأحرى كيف سنحل مشاكلنا اليوم؟

وإن كان جيداً... فسأسأل ذات الأسئلة... فالحاضر هو الجدير بالتدبر والجهد...

ثم إن منطق السؤال أساساً غير سليم... فهو يطالبنا أن نحاكم أشخاصاً لا أفعالا... 

وهو لا هو بالمنهج العلمي ولا بالمنطقي..

فلمحاكمة الشخص -محاكمة عادلة- تلزم معرفة نواياه وظروفه... وهي في حكم المستحيل للبشر.

أما الأفعال... فلها المرجعيات المختلفة من أديان وأعراف وتقاليد وأحكام وأصول مهنية.

أليس الأجدى أن نسأل مثلاً: هل "قرار" حرب 67 كان صائباً؟

بدلاً من: هل "عبد الناصر" شخص سيء لأنه اتخذ هذا القرار؟

السؤال الأول... هو تعلم من دروس التاريخ نخرج منه برؤية للمستقبل ... وبدون حدة ولا توتر...

أما الثاني... فيقلبنا عصبيات لا يقدم انتصار إحداها ولا يؤخر في معيشتنا... بل يعقدها ويملأها بالسلبية.

جربوا أن تزنوا هذه:

(اليوم... مشاكل... نحن...) في كفة

(عبد الناصر... ملاك... شيطان) في الكفة الأخرى

واختاروا في أيهما ستبذلون الوقت والجهد والصفحات المتتالية من الجدل...

 وإن وصلتم لنتيجة حاسمة... أبلغوني.

كانت بيزنطة فلحت.

----------


## القواس

*الأخت العزيزه فراشه
السلام عليكم
لا يمكنك أبدا طرح موضوع كهذا عن عبد الناصر
فأولا و كبدايه للحديث 
أنا أكره عبد الناصر جدا
و هو في رأيي دكتاتور سابق كان يبحث عن تخليد أسمه وسط ملوك التاريخ
و كتب التاريخ و حوادثه جاءت تحت السلطه فلا تكتب الحقيقه و لكن أشباه الحقيقه
زعيم الأمه العربيه 
كم من الدماء أريقيت بسبب هذا اللقب
بطل العرب
 كم أنفقنا من قوتنا لنهدي اليه هذا الرمز
نصير العمال و الفلاحين
 كم عانينا من الجهل في صناع القرار في مجلس الشعب بسببه

من كلام الدكتور جمال
علي قدر معلوماتي في المنتدي أعضاء 
ممن هم من مواليد الثلاثينيات والإربيعينيات 
من القرن الماضي
أي فينا من تجاوز الستين أو السبعين من عمره
وأكيد والدك العزيز
عمره من عمرنا
أليس كذلك؟!

والأعضاء الكرام
هم بدون ترتيب وبدون ألقاب 
هم
مصطفي سلام
عاطف هلال
سيد جعيتم
أحمد فنديس
وأنا العبدلله
وقد تجاوزت ٦٧ من عمري
هذا الشهر فقط
كل سنه و أنت طيب يا دكتور
بس من رأيك ما فعله عبد الناصر الا يؤثر علينا نحن الأن
أم قصرت التأثير عليكم انتم الخمسه
و لي عوده*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> والأعضاء الكرام
> هم بدون ترتيب وبدون ألقاب 
> هم
> مصطفي سلام
> عاطف هلال
> سيد جعيتم
> أحمد فنديس
> ...


لا عزيزي القواس
 التأثير السلبي للإنقلاب العسكري لعبد الناصر 
أثاره الجانبية أمتدت إلي يومنا هذا
وتأثيرها طال ٨٠ مليون مصري ومصرية
ولكنهم في العسل نايمين
إلا القليل منهم
من يلقون بعواطفهم بعيدا
حتي لا تختلط وتمتزج
بالتفكير العقلاني الصافي والمركز

وحكاية
عواجيز المنتدي
ديت دول مجرد شهود إثبات
وقد يكون منهم شهود نفي
والله أعلم ما بالصدور
ولكن أنا عن نفسي
فأنا شاهد إثبات
وتفاصيل شهادتي
مبعثرة ومشتته هنا وهناك
في المنتدي
وأنا حاليا ألملم شتاتها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
فراشه عضوه في المنتدي
تسأل هل أكره أم أحب
  عبد الناصر
هل هي أجرمت
هل هي أذنبت
في سؤالها هذا
هل الدنيا قامت
ولم تقعد
لأنها تجرأت وسألت سؤالها هذا
يا ناس سيبوا الناس علي حريتها
وعلي فطرتها وعلي برائتها
هي تريد الحقيقة
هي تبحث عن الحقيقة
ما الضرر في ذلك
هل هذه الحقيقة
ستعطل مسيرتكم نحو المستقبل المبارك والمضئ
بلمبه ٢٠١١ وات

ما هذا الذي يتكلمون عنه
عن أي تكنولوجيا تتكلمون
 وعن أي دنيا غير* *الدنيا*
*هل الأمور تغيرت لدرجة كبيرة إلي هذا الحد 
وأصبح* الرجل هو الذي يحمل الجنين في رحمه
وبعد ٩ أشهر يلد طفله
يا عالم يا هوووو الأساسيات
لم تتغير
وهي أساس كل شئ
ومازال حاصل جمع
١+١= ٢
وحاصل  طرح
١-١=٠
ولم يحدث فيهم تغيير علي حد علمي
والتغيير الوحيد الذي أبصم  عليه 
بالعشره
هو زيادة إكتئاب وحزن وفقر 
وقلة حيلة الشعب المصري 

* 
لماذا كان التاريخ وتدريس التاريخ
هل يدرسونه في المدارس والكليات
ليخلطوه بالجغرافيا
ليعملوا منه
كشري تاريغرافيا
ليباع عند أبو طارق
بتاع الكشري


لماذا كان تكنيك تحليل المشاكل من جذوها
أهو للوضع علي الأرفف
كمعظم رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه المصرية
أم هو للوصول إلي السبب الجذري
لكل ما نحن فيه
من مشاكل مستعصية
لن تحل إلي الأبد
إلا إذا عرفنا السبب الجذري
لها
وقد توصل هذا التحليل
إلي أن إنقلاب عسكر ٢٣ يوليو ٥٢
بقيادة البكباشي جمال عبد الناصر
هو السبب الجذري 
لكل* *مشاكلنا*
*بمعني لا نريد العسكر أن يستمروا في حكم مصر
سواء كان هذا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر
**ومن يري غير ذلك
فليحلها إذنا بمعرفته



أأنتم الخالقين أم الله سبحانه وتعالي 
هو الخالق وهو أحسن الخالقين






واللي مش مستريح في موضوعنا هذا

أنصحه بالمرور علي موضوع رائع

عنوانه

ع القهوة.....

هناك بيقدموا مشاريب مجانيه

سخن وبارد*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*مبدئياً... سلاماً... سلاما.

وفي الإعادة... إفادة... لقوم يفقهون... أو على الأقل... يقرأون...

"سمعت مقولة لا تخلو من الحكمة... مؤداها إن الفرق بين الفكر الغربي والشرقي... عند مواجهة مشكلة ما... هم يبحثون لها عن حل... ونحن نبحث لها عن متهم..."

"أليس الأجدى أن نسأل مثلاً: هل "قرار" حرب 67 كان صائباً؟

بدلاً من: هل "عبد الناصر" شخص سيء لأنه اتخذ هذا القرار؟

السؤال الأول... هو تعلم من دروس التاريخ نخرج منه برؤية للمستقبل ... وبدون حدة ولا توتر...

أما الثاني... فيقلبنا عصبيات لا يقدم انتصار إحداها ولا يؤخر في معيشتنا... بل يعقدها ويملأها بالسلبية."

"وإن وصلتم لنتيجة حاسمة... أبلغوني.

كانت بيزنطة فلحت."*

----------


## فراشة

> أنا رايح أتغدي 
> أتفضلي معايا لقمه هنيه
> تكفي ١٠٠
> وراجع تاني أكمل مشاركتي
> 
> 
> 
> أما بالنسبة لحبابينا عواجيز المنتدي
> فعليكي
> ...


ألف هنا يادكتور

وأنا هاحاول أبلغهم لأنى يهمنى أعرف آراء الجميع وأسبابهم


تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> الأخت الفاضلة /  فراشة
> 
> عفوا... أنا معترض على مضمون التساؤل أساساً...
> 
> نعم... تعمدت اختيار العنوان...
> 
> قيل إنه قتلها...ليسترد ملكه منها...
> 
> لو صحيح... ماذا تفرق معي أو معك؟
> ...



أهلا بك أستاذ أيمن وسعيده بتواجدك فى الموضوع

وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لإختلافى معك فى الرأى

عبد الناصر فى قلوب البعض رمز وتاريخ

مثل الأب اللى بتعتبره مثالى وقدوه لك

وفجأه بعد مايتوفى يجى حد يقول دا كان مرتشى ولص

هل هانقول مش مهم نثبت ده ؟




> لو صحيح... ماذا تفرق معي أو معك؟


فى مشاعر ناحية الإنسان ده

وإحنا عايزين نحدد يستحقها والا لأ

هل هو زعيم الأمه وحبيب الملايين الرمز والتاريخ؟

والا خدعه؟





> يا سادة... عبد الناصر... راح بكل ما كان منذ تسعة وثلاثين عاماً...
> 
> تغير فيها وجه العالم... ودخلت التكنولوجيا مناطق الخيال...
> 
> ونحن ما زلنا نضعه على الميزان البلدي...


تسعه وثلاثون سنه مش فترة بعيده

والمفروض انه يوضع فى محكمة التاريخ

لما جه ناس ديلوقت وبيقولوا سعد زعلول كان خاين وعميل وثورة 19 مش هو اللى قادها لأنه كان فى المنفى وقتها

انبرت اصوات تدافع عنه لانه رمز وهدمه يعتبر هدم رمز من أعظم الرموز فى تاريخ مصر




> أليس الأجدى أن نسأل مثلاً: هل "قرار" حرب 67 كان صائباً؟
> 
> بدلاً من: هل "عبد الناصر" شخص سيء لأنه اتخذ هذا القرار؟


إحنا مش بنتكلم عن عبد الناصر ولا بنحاكمه كمتخذ لقرار 67 
ولا بنحاكمه كشخص

إحنا بنتكلم عن فترة رئاسه كامله بكل سلبياتها وإيجابياتها
بنحاكم زعيم مش شخص




> سمعت مقولة لا تخلو من الحكمة... مؤداها إن الفرق بين الفكر الغربي والشرقي... عند مواجهة مشكلة ما... هم يبحثون لها عن حل... ونحن نبحث لها عن متهم...


إحنا فى الموضوع مش بصدد مشكله علشان ندور لها على متهم أو عن حل

إحنا بنتكلم عن زعيم حكم مصر وكان له دور مؤثر ممكن يكون بالإيجاب وممكن يكون بالسلب

لكن فى كل الأحوال مانقدرش ننكر دوره

وهو ده إللى بنناقشه

هل دوره بشكل عام كان إيجابى ؟
والا سلبى؟




> اليوم... مشاكل... نحن...) في كفة
> 
> (عبد الناصر... ملاك... شيطان) في الكفة الأخرى
> 
> واختاروا في أيهما ستبذلون الوقت والجهد والصفحات المتتالية من الجدل...
> 
>  وإن وصلتم لنتيجة حاسمة... أبلغوني.


الجمله الأولى أكيد فى مجال لمناقشتها

والتانية سؤال ويهمنى أوصل لنتيجته 

واتمنى من خلال آراءكم وردودكم إنى أوصل لنتيجه
أنا وغيرى كتير

شكرا استاذ أيمن لمرورك 

وأعتذر لإختلافى معك فى الرأى

هههههههه قولى بأه رأيك إيه فى عبد الناصر

وإيه اسبابك

هههههه منتظره عودتك

تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## الصقر النبيل

اختنا و ابنتنا الغالية فراشة- - ان  من  تربيت  بين احضانه وقال لك * انا احب عبدالناصر* لهو من شرفاء هذا الوطن  ولعلك  عرفت  منه  كيف كانت مصر وشعب مصر قبل عبد الناصر - الم يخبرك  ان ثروات هذا البلد  كانت تنفق على نزوات ومفاسد  الفئة الحاكمة منذ عهد اسماعيل وحتى فاروق  حين كان 95% من شعب مصر لا يشبعون بالخبز الحاف ؟  الم يخبرك ان فلاحى  وعمال الشعب  كانوا يجبرون  على العمل تحت نظام السخرة  وبالكرباج ؟  الم يخبرك  ان  الاراضى  الزراعية  التى كان  يبعثرها  النظام الملكى على الباشاوات و البكوات فى المناسبات السعيدة  كانت  تنتزع ملكيتها من الفلاحين تحت تهديد السلاح  بتهمة انهم رفضوا  العمل فى شق الترع والمصارف فى نظام السخرة  ؟  الم يخبرك  انه فى  حرب  48  استغاث الاخوة  فى فلسطين  بجيش مصر  فارسل لهم فاروق  جيشا من عساكر  التشريفة  وكانت  ام  الهزائم   ؟  الم يخبرك  ان الجامعات و المدارس  كانو محرمين  على  ابناء الفلاحين و الحرفيين   ؟ الم يخبرك  ان  الاحتلال الانجليزى كان  من احب البشر  الى  قلوب  الاسرة  المالكة  التى  كانت  تهب  لاخماد  ثورات  الشرفاء  من ابناء  هذا الشعب  ؟    وغير  ذلك---الكثير---الكثير--- واخيرا  اقول لك  اختنا  وابنتنا  الغالية  ان كل  من  حكموا  شعبنا  قبل  ثورة  احرار  مصر  لم  يكونوا  مصريين  وانما  المصرى  الاصيل  الاول   *كان  عبد الناصر*  وما  يقوله  البعض  من  مساوئ  ليست  كذلك  وانما  كانت  واجبات  حتمية  على  قائد  الثورة  للحفاظ  عليها  فى  مواجهة  الوحوش  المتربصة  بها  فى  الداخل والخارج     معذرة على الاطالة  فانا من جيل الثورة واحب  عبد الناصر  رمز  الشرف والاصالة ومعلم الحرية والكرامة لشعوب العالم

----------


## فراشة

> *الأخت العزيزه فراشه
> السلام عليكم
> لا يمكنك أبدا طرح موضوع كهذا عن عبد الناصر
> فأولا و كبدايه للحديث 
> أنا أكره عبد الناصر جدا
> و هو في رأيي دكتاتور سابق كان يبحث عن تخليد أسمه وسط ملوك التاريخ
> و كتب التاريخ و حوادثه جاءت تحت السلطه فلا تكتب الحقيقه و لكن أشباه الحقيقه
> زعيم الأمه العربيه 
> كم من الدماء أريقيت بسبب هذا اللقب
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

أخى الفاضل القواس

أهلا بك




> لا يمكنك أبدا طرح موضوع كهذا عن عبد الناصر
> فأولا و كبدايه للحديث 
> أنا أكره عبد الناصر جدا


أرجو ان يتسع صدرك لمناقشتى

أجبت عن جزء من السؤال وهو أنك تكره عبد الناصر جدا

وده حقك طبعا

لكن باختلف مع حضرتك فى إنى لا يمكننى طرح موضوع كهذا عن عبد الناصر

الكلام إللى باقوله عن عبد الناصر مش كلامى وحدى

ده كلام ناس كتير ويمكن اغلبيه

وكرهك له دا حقك طبعا ومؤكد لك اسبابك

لكن ده مايمنعش إننا نتساءل ونحاول نجاوب

هل الكلام ده غلط أو صح 
هو ده إللى عايزين نوصلله
ومش ممكن هانوصلله إلا من خلال الطرح وعرض الآراء المختلفة




> و هو في رأيي دكتاتور سابق كان يبحث عن تخليد أسمه وسط ملوك التاريخ
> و كتب التاريخ و حوادثه جاءت تحت السلطه فلا تكتب الحقيقه و لكن أشباه الحقيقه


ماننكرش انه كان ديكتاتور
لكن هل من سبقوه  من ملوك أو جاؤوا بعده من رؤساء ديمقراطيين؟




> كم عانينا من الجهل في صناع القرار في مجلس الشعب بسببه


طبعا كانت غلطة
لكن ألا نعانى الآن أكثر من الجهل فى صناع القرار من مثقفى مجلس الشعب والحزب الوطنى؟

أخى القواس

فعلا زى ماقال دكتور جمال والدى عاش فترة الملكية والثورة

وكان موظف كبير
بعد طلوعه على المعاش بفتره
قال كلمة مش ناسياها
لولا عبد الناصر كان زماننا اتبهدلنا
وبعد وفاته الله يرحمه والدتى لغاية ديلوقت عايشة بالمعاش معززه مكرمة مش محتاجه لحد

وشوف كام اسره بتحسبها كده وبتدعيله لغاية ديلوقت

معلش انا باتكلم ببساطة وبطبيعيه وبانقل صورة واقعية عشتها

استاذى القواس
منتظرة عودتك فأهلا بك فى اى وقت

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> لا عزيزي القواس
>  التأثير السلبي للإنقلاب العسكري لعبد الناصر 
> أثاره الجانبية أمتدت إلي يومنا هذا
> وتأثيرها طال ٨٠ مليون مصري ومصرية
> ولكنهم في العسل نايمين
> إلا القليل منهم
> من يلقون بعواطفهم بعيدا
> حتي لا تختلط وتمتزج
> بالتفكير العقلاني الصافي والمركز
> ...


استاذى الفاضل دكتور جمال

فى انتظار لملمة تفاصيل شهادتك وعودتك

واسمح لنا بمناقشتها معك

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> وقد توصل هذا التحليل
> إلي أن إنقلاب عسكر ٢٣ يوليو ٥٢
> بقيادة البكباشي جمال عبد الناصر
> هو السبب الجذري 
> لكل [/b]





> *مشاكلنا*
> *بمعني لا نريد العسكر أن يستمروا في حكم مصر
> سواء كان هذا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر
> *[b]ومن يري غير ذلك
> فليحلها إذنا بمعرفته




طيب يادكتور تسمحلى بسؤالين؟

كل لو ماكنش حصل ماسميته بإنقلاب عسكر
وكانت استمرت الملكية حتى الآن
تعتقد كنا هانبقى فى وضع افضل؟

وهل لو كان عبد الناصر بعد نجاح ثورته سلم القياده
لرئيس مدنى يختاره الشعب كانت هاتبقى دى الخطوة السليمة؟

منتظرة عودتك

تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> اختنا و ابنتنا الغالية فراشة- - ان  من  تربيت  بين احضانه وقال لك * انا احب عبدالناصر* لهو من شرفاء هذا الوطن  ولعلك  عرفت  منه  كيف كانت مصر وشعب مصر قبل عبد الناصر - الم يخبرك  ان ثروات هذا البلد  كانت تنفق على نزوات ومفاسد  الفئة الحاكمة منذ عهد اسماعيل وحتى فاروق  حين كان 95% من شعب مصر لا يشبعون بالخبز الحاف ؟  الم يخبرك ان فلاحى  وعمال الشعب  كانوا يجبرون  على العمل تحت نظام السخرة  وبالكرباج ؟  الم يخبرك  ان  الاراضى  الزراعية  التى كان  يبعثرها  النظام الملكى على الباشاوات و البكوات فى المناسبات السعيدة  كانت  تنتزع ملكيتها من الفلاحين تحت تهديد السلاح  بتهمة انهم رفضوا  العمل فى شق الترع والمصارف فى نظام السخرة  ؟  الم يخبرك  انه فى  حرب  48  استغاث الاخوة  فى فلسطين  بجيش مصر  فارسل لهم فاروق  جيشا من عساكر  التشريفة  وكانت  ام  الهزائم   ؟  الم يخبرك  ان الجامعات و المدارس  كانو محرمين  على  ابناء الفلاحين و الحرفيين   ؟ الم يخبرك  ان  الاحتلال الانجليزى كان  من احب البشر  الى  قلوب  الاسرة  المالكة  التى  كانت  تهب  لاخماد  ثورات  الشرفاء  من ابناء  هذا الشعب  ؟    وغير  ذلك---الكثير---الكثير--- واخيرا  اقول لك  اختنا  وابنتنا  الغالية  ان كل  من  حكموا  شعبنا  قبل  ثورة  احرار  مصر  لم  يكونوا  مصريين  وانما  المصرى  الاصيل  الاول   *كان  عبد الناصر*  وما  يقوله  البعض  من  مساوئ  ليست  كذلك  وانما  كانت  واجبات  حتمية  على  قائد  الثورة  للحفاظ  عليها  فى  مواجهة  الوحوش  المتربصة  بها  فى  الداخل والخارج     معذرة على الاطالة  فانا من جيل الثورة واحب  عبد الناصر  رمز  الشرف والاصالة ومعلم الحرية والكرامة لشعوب العالم


والدى واستاذى الفاضل

الصقر النبيل

مش عارفة اقوللك ايه
لكن والله كأنى اسمع صوت والدى وهو بيتكلم

نفس الحماس ونفس الكلمات ونفس الحب لعبد الناصر

حضرتك قلت كل اللى كنت باسمعه ورسخ جوايا

باشكرك واتمنى تواجدك معنا باستمرار

تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة

لا يملك الفرد إلا احترام أسلوبك وحوارك العقلاني الهادئ...

وإليك رأيي المتواضع باختصار:

1- دائماً وأبداً... اختلفت الأجيال في الحكم على العظماء والمشاهير... شكسبير قيل إنه ناقل... ونابليون إنه مجنون... وهكذا... حتى الرسل والأنبياء لم يسلموا لا من قومهم ولا من غيرهم (عام 1976 أخرج شخص دانمركي فيلماً عن الشذوذ الجنسي للسيد المسيح والعياذ بالله)...  ولم تحسم لأحدهم قضية بشكل قاطع إلى يومنا هذا... لأن البشر مختلفون... لذلك فما يقبله واحد يرفضه آخر... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.

2- سؤالك "هل أحب عبدالناصر أم أكرهه؟" طبيعي أن يفتح الباب لكلا الفريقين أن يطرح كل منهما وجهة نظره... هذا لصالح عبد الناصر وذاك ضده... وكما قلت سابقاً... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.

3- أساساً... الحب سبب... وليس نتيجة. فمثلاً، لا يمكن أن تسأليني لماذا تحب فلاناً؟ فأقول: لأنه ذكي. فهل معنى هذا إني ملتزم بحب جميع الأذكياء؟؟؟ بالطبع لا... لكن من الجائز أن تسأليني لماذا تضحي من أجل فلان؟ فأقول: لأني أحبه. الخلاصة فليحب كل منا من يشاء... فرسولنا نفسه لم يكن يملك قلبه.

4- إن أحببت "عبد الناصر" فلن يبرئه ذلك من عيوبه البشرية... أليس كذلك؟ فلماذا نحمل الأمور أكثر من طاقتها ونترك الحب لعواصف الجدليات؟

5- نقطة اعتراضي الأساسية هي أن هذا النقاش لم ولن يحسم، وحتى بافتراض إنه سيحسم... فنتيجته النهائية لن تقدم أو تؤخر شيئاً... وفي ذات الوقت... لدينا ما هو أهم بكثير من تبرئة أو إدانة حاكم سابق... فدعوتي هي للبحث عن حلول لمشاكلنا اليومية -وما أكثرها- بدلا ًمن هذا النقاش.

6- فرضاً... حاكمناه كزعيم... وكان ملاكاً بريئاً... ثم ماذا؟ أو كان شيطاناً مريدا... فأيضاً ثم ماذا؟... ماذا سينتج من إصدار الحكم من تبعات؟ لن يتغير شيء من واقعنا... وعلى الأكثر... سيرتاح البعض... ويسخط البعض... وأيضاً كما سبق... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.

7- لو لاحظت... أنا لم أوضح رأيي في عبد الناصر... عملاً بكل ما سبق.

جزاك الله خيرا وأدام بيننا الود والمعروف.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *مبدئياً... سلاماً... سلاما.
> 
> 
> "أليس الأجدى أن نسأل مثلاً: هل "قرار" حرب 67 كان صائباً؟
> 
> بدلاً من: هل "عبد الناصر" شخص سيء لأنه اتخذ هذا القرار؟
> 
> *


لماذا هذا الإصرار
عزيزي وأخي أيمن رشدي 
علي تغيير الهدف من هذا الموضوع
واضح أنك مصر علي 
التغيير
إذا الموضوع والقرار
في يديك
عليك بمنتهي السهولة والبساطة
أفتح موضوع جديد
في قاعة القضايا السياسية
عنوانه

*هل "قرار" حرب 67 كان صائباً؟*

وسأكون أول المشاركين
مع نخبة لا بأس بها
علي رأسهم
الأعضاء الأفاضل
م. عاطف هلال
ا. سيد جعيتم
د. أحمد فنديس
ا. مصطفي سلام

*شفت سهله إزاي
زي شكة الأبرة بالظبط

*
*
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة
> 
> لا يملك الفرد إلا احترام أسلوبك وحوارك العقلاني الهادئ...
> 
> وإليك رأيي المتواضع باختصار:
> 
> 1- دائماً وأبداً... اختلفت الأجيال في الحكم على العظماء والمشاهير... شكسبير قيل إنه ناقل... ونابليون إنه مجنون... وهكذا... حتى الرسل والأنبياء لم يسلموا لا من قومهم ولا من غيرهم (عام 1976 أخرج شخص دانمركي فيلماً عن الشذوذ الجنسي للسيد المسيح والعياذ بالله)... ولم تحسم لأحدهم قضية بشكل قاطع إلى يومنا هذا... لأن البشر مختلفون... لذلك فما يقبله واحد يرفضه آخر... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.
> 
> 2- سؤالك "هل أحب عبدالناصر أم أكرهه؟" طبيعي أن يفتح الباب لكلا الفريقين أن يطرح كل منهما وجهة نظره... هذا لصالح عبد الناصر وذاك ضده... وكما قلت سابقاً... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.
> ...


أحسنت ... وأصبت  :y: 
كل التحية التقدير لمشاركتك العقلانية والموضوعية أخى الفاضل ... أيمن رشدى

فراشة

يمكن ان تعتبرى وجهة نظرى فى الموضوع متطابقة مع وجهة نظر الأستاذ أيمن فقد عبر عن كل ما أود قوله فى هذا الموضوع
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طيب يادكتور تسمحلى بسؤالين؟
> 
> تحياااااتى
> 
> فراشة


مفيش مشكله







> كل لو ماكنش حصل ماسميته بإنقلاب عسكر
> وكانت استمرت الملكية حتى الآن
> تعتقد كنا هانبقى فى وضع افضل؟
> 
> فراشة


مالها الملكية*** يعني  وحشه ولا وحشه 
فالمملكة الممتحدة
اللي هي  بريطانيا _العظمى_
مملكة
والمغرب مملكة
والأردن مملكة
والدنمارك مملكة
وهولندا مملكة
أظن كفايه كده ولا تحبي أكمل القائمة

ومالهم فيهم إييه ماهم  زي الفل وعشره











> وهل لو كان عبد الناصر بعد نجاح ثورته سلم القياده
> لرئيس مدنى يختاره الشعب كانت هاتبقى دى الخطوة السليمة؟
> 
> 
> فراشة




يا ريته عملها
وآه لو كان عملها بصحيح 
لكن تعملي إييه في راسه الناشفه
صعيدي بقه وركبته الزعامه
وحلف ماحد حاكمها
إلا أنا والجدع يطلعلي بره

 آه لو كان عملها
 كان دخل التاريخ بحق وحقيقي
وكان أتكتب أسمه بحروف من نور
وغيره عملها في السودان
وأسمه
سوار الذهب




> *المشير عبد الرحمن محمد حسن سوار الذهب* - من مواليد السودان عام 1935 و الرئيس السابق للجمهورية السودانية، و أول عربي و أفريقي يحصل على هذه الرتبة العسكرية ورئيس مجلس أمناء منظمة الدعوة الاسلامية. استلم السلطة أثناء انتفاضة ابريل 1985 بصفته أعلى قادة الجيش وبتنسيق مع قادة الانتفاضة من احزاب ونقابات *ثم قام بعمل غير مسبوق في العالم العربي إذ قام بتسليم السلطة للحكومة المنتخبة في العام التالي*. اعتزل العمل السياسي وعكف على عمل الدعوة الإسلامية. كان يشغل منصب رئيس هيئه اركان الجيش السودانى ، ثم وزير الدفاع وذلك في عهد الرئيس الاسبق جعفر نميري ، رفض تسليم حاميه مدينة الأبيض العسكريه عندما كان قائدا للحامية عند انقلاب الرائد / هاشم العطا عام 1971، حتى استعاد النميرى مقاليد الحكومه بعد ثلاثه ايام.





**تعريف:  الملكية* نظام حكم حيث يكون الملك على رأس الدولة و تتميز بأن الحكم غالباً ما يكون لفترة طويلة وعادة حتى وفاة الملك وينتقل بالوراثة إلى ولي عهده. وتعرف زوجته بلقب الملكة عقيلة الملك .

والآن عزيزتي فراشة  بعد أن تعرفتي علي النظام الملكي فهل  وجدتي أي فرق بين نظام حكم مبارك "الجمهوري" بالأسم فقط و "الملكي" بالعمل والفعل والتطبيق طالما أن هناك نية مبيته لتوريث أبن الحاكم بطرق غير شرعيه وغير دستورية.....تخيلي رد فعل المرحوم عبد الناصر لو خرج من قبره الآن ليشاهد عساكره الشطار والواعيين عملوا إييييييييه في "جمهورية مصر العربية" والتي تغير أسمها كثيرا وكذلك تغير علمها كثيرا مره كام نجمه ومره صقر ومره نسر!

وأرجع مرة أخري لملمة شتاتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*                                                      أهم إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى 60 عاماً                                * 


*                         كتبهاحسن عثمان ، في                     27 يوليو 2009                      الساعة:                     02:36 ص                 * 

**
*كميل حليم*

*أهم إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى 60 عاماً*

*الأحد، 19 أبريل 2009 - 10:45*

*

*  *حققت ثورة يوليو المجيدة فى 60 عاماً إنجازات عظيمة سيشهد بها التاريخ، لتثبت لنا والعالم مدى تقدمنا الهائل فى كل مناحى الحياة، ولنرى ما حققته الثورة المجيدة وما حققه الغرب فى الـ 60 عاماً الماضية.*
*
*
*عام 1903 بدأ الإخوة رايت (wrigh brother’s) من ورشة صغيرة لإصلاح الدراجات بالولايات المتحدة بتصنيع طائرة خشب شراعية، وثبتا جزءاً متحركاً على أجنحتها، وركب أحدهما بداخلها، واستطاعا أن يحققا التوازن لطائرتهم الشراعية لمدة 12 ثانية، وذلك بتحريك الجزء المتحرك بالجناح يدويا، وادعى الأمريكان أن تلك التجربة كانت هى الأساس العلمى للطيران الحديث، وادعى الأمريكان عام 1964 أى بعد 60 عاماً من تجربة الإخوة رايت، أنهم أنزلوا إنساناً على القمر، ويريدونا نحن العرب أن نصدق تلك الأكاذيب!!!!*
*وفى عام 1943 صمم الدكتور ألان تريننج Alan Turning) ) من جامعة كمبريدج بإنجلترا أول كمبيوتر، وكان عظيماً بحجم غرفة كاملة، وبعد 60 عاما تقريباً حول الأمريكان حجم الكومبيوتر من غرفة هائلة إلى حجم جهاز الكومبيوتر المحمول الذى نراه الآن، والذى لا يزن أكثر من نصف كيلو جرام فقط، ولايزيد حجمه عن 25 سم * 25 سم، وهذا إثبات على فشل الأمريكيين، فقد حولوا هذا الجهاز الضخم العملاق إلى جهاز حقير صغير. 
*

*أما إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى الـ 60 عاما الماضية كانت أعظم بكثير، ولنتشارك سويا لنستعرض ماذا حققت الثورة المجيدة بعد 60 عاماً من قيامها: 
*

*• شيدت الثورة المجيدة كثيراً من المناطق العشوائية الجميلة المليئة بناطحات السحاب، وهى عبقرية فى العشوائية يعجز مصممو العالم على تصميم مثلها، وأطلقوا عليها الدويقة وعزبة الوالدة وملاعب شيحة تستحق بكل فخر أن تكون شاهداً عظيماً على الإنجازات المهولة والذوق المعمارى الراقى فى البناء أسفل الهضاب المنهارة وأعظم دليل على الوطنية الفذة للثورة المجيدة.*

*• اهتمت الدولة بحل مشكلات المرور والحفاظ على الطاقة، فأسكنت الأحياء فى المقابر حتى لا تهدر وقتهم بعد موتهم، فيكون مكان الحياة هو نفس مكان الموت ترشيداً للاستهلاك وتوفيراً للوقت.*

*• اهتمت الثورة المجيدة بمستقبل الأجيال القادمة وصناع المستقبل حتى وصل عدد أطفال الشوارع إلى مليون طفل من سكان الخرابات ومحترفى شم الكلة تحت الكبارى والتسول فى إشارات المرور، وأصدرت لهم أهم قانون، وهو قانون الطفل لحمايتهم من التوربينى وعصابته.*

*• عمقت الثورة المجيدة مفاهيم الوحدة الوطنية والتآخى والمحبة بين نسيج الأمة، حتى صارت المشاكل الطائفية تحل بأقل عدد من الضحايا بجلسات الصلح.*

*• اهتمت الثورة المجيدة بالتعليم، وشيدت العديد من الفصول الدراسية لكن فى أفنية المدارس ومكان ملاعب كرة القدم والسلة وحمامات السباحة حتى وصل العدد الى أكثر من 70 طفلاً فى الفصل الدراسى الواحد على فترتين، وفى بعض الأحوال على ثلاث فترات، ودربت المدرسيين على فنون الكاراتيه والجودو لتأديب الطلبة وتعليمهم الطاعة.*

*• اعتنت الثورة المجيدة بأحوال المعلمين وأعدادهم وتدريبهم كل الاعتناء، فنظمت لهم الاختبارات، ولكن على كبر، فأصبح الأستاذ تلميذاً ولكن فوق الخمسين، كما هيئت لهم المناخ المناسب للدروس الخصوصية حتى ترفع مستوى دخل المدرس.*

*• اعتنت الثورة المجيدة بأحوال أطبائها لتحقيق أكبر قدر من الدخل لهم، بعدما حولت البلهارسيا إلى الالتهاب الكبدى الوبائى وفيروس c، واستوردت لهم الثورة المجيدة كل أنواع المبيدات الزراعية المسرطنة للقضاء على الأكباد والكلى المصرية حتى توفر لأطبائنا فرص العمل المناسبة بتوفير أكبر عدد من المرضى لهم.*

*• أما العناية بالبيئة، فلا مجال أكثر من ذلك اعتنت به الثورة المجيدة، بعدما أمنت سماءنا بالسحابة السوداء الجميلة من نواتج حرق قش الأرز، حرصاً على توفير أكبر كم من ثانى أكسيد الكربون للشعب المصرى، بعدما أدركت أن الأكسجين ضار جدا بالصحة المصرية. 
*

*• قضت الثورة المجيدة على البطالة، بعدما وظفت أكثر من مليون شاب كجنود فى الأمن المركزى لضرب باقى الشعب.*

*• وفرت الدولة الأمن والأمان للمواطنين طوال العام، ماعدا أيام الأعياد فقط، حتى أصبح التحرش الجنسى بالنساء فى عز الظهر عادة سنوية فى الأعياد فقط فى أهم شوارع وسط البلد أو فى شارع جامعة الدول العربية، لكن ظلت الحياة آمنة باقى أيام العام.*

*• حققت الثورة المجيدة رفع المستوى الاجتماعى لجميع المواطنين، وظهر ذلك جلياً برفض الوزير المحترم قبول طلب تعيين من مواطن غلبان لعدم لياقته اجتماعياً.*

*• شجعت الثورة المجيدة الأذكياء والنابهين فى مختلف العلوم والفنون على السفر والهجرة وصدرتهم للخارج ليحققوا التقدم والرقى للعالم كله ماعدا مصر، واكتفت بالاحتفال بهم بعد حصولهم على جائزة نوبل، لأنها ليست فى حاجة لهم، فلدى الثورة المجيدة فائض ويكفيها أبناء الوزراء والسفراء والضباط والباقى للتصدير وبدون مقابل.*

*• شجعت الثورة المجيدة على الاستفادة من 50% من الشعب المصرى، وهم نساؤنا الأعزاء وفتحت لهم أبواب المشاركة فى الحياة السياسية، ولعل أكبر دليل على ذلك، أن نصف المحافظين من النساء، وكم المشاركة الهائلة للمرأة فى التمثيل فى مجلس الشعب والشورى، بدليل أنهم سيدتان فى مجلس الشعب وواحدة فى مجلس الشورى.*

*• حققت الثورة المجيدة العدالة الاجتماعية، وعاقبت كل الذين أرادوا أن يتميزوا أو يتحولوا إلى أثرياء بالعمل فى السعودية ودول الخليج، فقامت بإغراقهم فى البحر الأحمر فى العبارة السلام، حتى تحافظ الثورة المجيدة على التوازن فى الدخول بين المصريين.*

*• حمت الثورة المجيدة صناعتنا العظيمة وشجعت على الاحتكار لحماية رجال أعمالنا النبلاء حتى تحول سعر الحديد المصرى إلى أغلى سعر حديد فى العالم، ولنا الفخر أننا نصنع أغلى حديد فى العالم.*

*• حافظت الثورة المجيدة على إنجازات ثورة 1919، وعمقت مفاهيم الوحدة الوطنية بقدر لم يحققه سعد زغلول نفسه.*

*• عمقت الثورة المجيدة المفاهيم الراقية فى اللإصلاح الدينى واستبدلت أفكار الشيخ محمد عبده بالأفكار الوهابية السلفية المستورة من الجزيرة العربية.*

*• حققت الثورة المجيدة الوحدة العربية وتمتع الشعب المصرى بمشاركة كل الدول العربية المنتجة للبترول فى دخلهم من البترول، وبذلك كسبت مصر ماديا ومعنويا من الوحدة العربية، لأننا لم نشارك بجدية فى الوحدة العربية، فقط دخلنا ثلاثة حروب صغيرة، وشاركنا فى بعض المناورات فى اليمن ومات من مصر عدد قليل فقط 180000 شهيد، لكن المكسب المالى من تضحيات الدول العربية الغنية بالبترول كان أكبر مثالاً على نجاح الوحدة العربية.*



 *حفظ الله الثورة المباركة وشكراً 
للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر* 
*الذى غرس بذور ذلك النجاح ومن سار على دربه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أحسنت ... وأصبت 
> كل التحية التقدير لمشاركتك العقلانية والموضوعية أخى الفاضل ... أيمن رشدى
> 
> فراشة
> 
> يمكن ان تعتبرى وجهة نظرى فى الموضوع متطابقة مع وجهة نظر الأستاذ أيمن فقد عبر عن كل ما أود قوله فى هذا الموضوع
> تحياتى




 

عزيزتي جيهان محمد على

معني كلامك هذا أن بقية المشاركات
غير عقلانية وغير موضوعية

----------


## ghazala son

انا بصراحه بحب عبد الناصر لولا هوا مكنش السد العالي ولا بحيره ناصر  دا هوا عمل انجازات كبيره هوا الي وزع الاراضي علي الفلاحين بعد ماكنت في ايادي الظالمين وعايزن تكرهوه ليه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> علي صدر صفحتها الأولي نشرت الدستور الأسبوعية صورتين لجمال عبد الناصر ومبارك وكل يعطي ظهره للأخر وأجرت مقارنة بينهما تحت عنوان 55 عاما علي فجر 23 يوليو* 
>  انقلاب حسني مبارك علي ثورة جمال عبد الناصر 
>  عن عائلة عبد الناصر وأبنائه قالت ان زوجته بعيدة عن الإعلام وابنته استاذة  جامعية وعن مبارك زوجته اما مبارك فزوجته نجمة اعلامية وابنائه يعملون في السياسة والبزنس وبالنسبة للحالة الصحية لناصر فان ضغوط الحكم اصابته بالسكر والضغط والازمات القلبية لكن مبارك حكم 26 عاما لم يصبه سوي نزلة برد وانزلاق غضروفي وانحاز ناصر للفقراء وحارب الاقطاع واسس القطاع العام اما مبارك فانحاز لرجال الاعمال وافقر محدودي الدخل وكانت الديمقراطية ضمن اهداف ناصر الرئيسية ولم يحققها اما مبارك فالعالم كله وصفه بالديكتاتور ومازال يستكلم عن ازهي عصوؤر الديمقراطية اما علاقة ناصر بالاخوان تحالف معهم في بداية الثورة ثم ضربهم بقوة اما مبارك فاعتبر الاخوان عدوه الرئيسي وسجن الافا منهم وحاكمهم عسكريا


التعليق:
لو كانت ثورة بصحيح وكانت هذه الثورة والتي في حقيقتها هي مجرد إنقلاب عسكري 

هم مجرد دستة عسكر شاطرين فقط في الشعارات 

لو كانت ثورة بصحيح ومبادئها قوية وضاربة جذورها بعمق في الأرض

ما كان التلميذ النابغ مبارك يخرج بقطار هذا الإنقلاب عن القضبان لينقلب القطار رأسا علي عقب....

للأسف البكباشي عبد الناصر كان مربيا فاشلا ومن ثم جاء تلاميذه من بعده أيضا فاشلين مثله 







الأستاذ وتلميذه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا بصراحه بحب عبد الناصر لولا هوا مكنش السد العالي ولا بحيره ناصر  دا هوا عمل انجازات كبيره هوا الي وزع الاراضي علي الفلاحين بعد ماكنت في ايادي الظالمين وعايزن تكرهوه ليه


يا ناس يا هووو الموضوع مش حب وكره
لإنسان شخصيه عامه
رحل عن دنيانا 
ولكننا هنا لنتدارس أخطاءه سويا
حتي نمنع تكرار حدوثها في المستقبل

وبالنسبة للسد العالي
فعليك بالمشاركة رقم ٧٥
وما حولها
في الموضوع التالي

لئلا نحترف البكاء ( رقم1 ) الأمن المائى القومى العربى             ‏( 1 2 3) 
سيد جعيتم 


هاكم مجرد عينه من الموضوع الجاد
ولكن للأسف الكثير منا لا يهتم بالمواضيع الجادة





> إذا كان هذا هو الحال بعد بناء السد العالى فماذا يا ترى كان سيكون الحال لو لم نبنى السد العالى فى الستينيات من السد العالى؟!
> 
> 
> وأدينا بنينا السد بعد ما أممنا قناة السويس علشان خاطر عيون السد وكلنا علقه فى 56 بسبب تأميمنا للقناة واللى كانت راجعه أكيد لمصر فى 69 زى ما رجعت هونج كونج للصين بالضبط لكن نعمل إييه للبكباشى (المقدم حاليا أى نسر ونجمة واحدة فقط على كل كتف...عجبى!) عبد الناصر وقرارته العشوائية والمتسرعة وزى مابيقولوا أول ماشطح نطح!
> 
>  
> لا الكهرباء  رخصت وبقت بـــ 9 مليم كما كانوا يروجون قبل وأثناء بناء هذا السد!
> 
> 
> ...


 *
*

----------


## فراشة

> الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة
> 
> لا يملك الفرد إلا احترام أسلوبك وحوارك العقلاني الهادئ...
> 
> وإليك رأيي المتواضع باختصار:
> 
> 1- دائماً وأبداً... اختلفت الأجيال في الحكم على العظماء والمشاهير... شكسبير قيل إنه ناقل... ونابليون إنه مجنون... وهكذا... حتى الرسل والأنبياء لم يسلموا لا من قومهم ولا من غيرهم (عام 1976 أخرج شخص دانمركي فيلماً عن الشذوذ الجنسي للسيد المسيح والعياذ بالله)...  ولم تحسم لأحدهم قضية بشكل قاطع إلى يومنا هذا... لأن البشر مختلفون... لذلك فما يقبله واحد يرفضه آخر... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.
> 
> 2- سؤالك "هل أحب عبدالناصر أم أكرهه؟" طبيعي أن يفتح الباب لكلا الفريقين أن يطرح كل منهما وجهة نظره... هذا لصالح عبد الناصر وذاك ضده... وكما قلت سابقاً... ويستمر الجدل اللانهائي باستمرار وجود البشر.
> ...



أخى الفاضل أستاذ أيمن

الأخت الفاضلة جيهان

مع كل إحترامى لرأيكم ووجهة نظركم أنا شايفة ان الوصول لقناعة داخلية ناحية رمز من رموز التاريخ فى مصر 

إذا كان بالسلب أو بالإيجاب

ده فى حد ذاته هدف 

والوصول للهدف ده مش هايكون إلا بطرحه ومناقشته من خلال المكان المناسب وبالأسلوب المناسب

وإذا كنت بالفعل إقتربت من الوصول لقناعة عقلية معينة من خلال المشاركات الإيجابية لبعض الأعضاء

فده نتيجة كويسة على الأقل من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة جدا

بالإضافة لمعرفة بعض الحقائق التاريخية إللى كانت غايبة عننا

يبقى فى الحالة دى ماعتقدش انه جدل عقيم أو موضوع مش مستاهل الطرح

ولا إيه؟

شكرا على مروركوا مع كل إحترامى لإختلافكوا معى فى الرأى

تحيااااتى 

فراشة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم
الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة
إن كان بحثاً عن الحقيقة... التي تتميز بالخصوصية الفردية وليس حكماً ملزماً للجميع... فهو ليس حقاً فقط... بل هو واجب كل إنسان يحترم إنسانيته... ولا محل للاعتراض عليه.
فقط أعترض على تحول الأمر إلى حلبة صراع بين المؤيدين والمعارضين ... ومحاولة البعض فرض آرائهم... وربما توافقيني إن التوتر قد ظهر فعلاً في بعض المشاركات.
على أي حال.. فأيضاً لا شك إننا جميعاً استزدنا معلومات قيمة... وعليه... فمرحباً بالبحث عن الحقيقة دون جدليات جانبية.
هدانا الله جميعاً لما فيه الحق والخير.

----------


## ghazala son

> يا ناس يا هووو الموضوع مش حب وكره
> لإنسان شخصيه عامه
> رحل عن دنيانا 
> ولكننا هنا لنتدارس أخطاءه سويا
> حتي نمنع تكرار حدوثها في المستقبل
> 
> وبالنسبة للسد العالي
> فعليك بالمشاركة رقم ٧٥
> وما حولها
> ...




يا دكتور يا دكتور الكل ليه اخطاء وحرام اما نسبه وهوا ميت كدا بتاخد ذنوب وهوا حسنات طيب نقول الله يرحمه اما  لاخطاءه فهوا غلط كتير بقراره طرد القوات الامريكيه علشان تروح اسرائيل وتحاربوا بعد ما كانت معاه !

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم
> الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة
> إن كان بحثاً عن الحقيقة... التي تتميز بالخصوصية الفردية وليس حكماً ملزماً للجميع... فهو ليس حقاً فقط... بل هو واجب كل إنسان يحترم إنسانيته... ولا محل للاعتراض عليه.
> فقط أعترض على تحول الأمر إلى حلبة صراع بين المؤيدين والمعارضين ... ومحاولة البعض فرض آرائهم... وربما توافقيني إن التوتر قد ظهر فعلاً في بعض المشاركات.
> على أي حال.. فأيضاً لا شك إننا جميعاً استزدنا معلومات قيمة... وعليه... فمرحباً بالبحث عن الحقيقة دون جدليات جانبية.
> هدانا الله جميعاً لما فيه الحق والخير.




أين هذا التوتر
هي مجرد معاتبات بين أب وأبناءه وبناته

وأتوجه إلي الله داعيا
اللهم وحدنا علي ما فيه كل الخير لبلدنا مصر 
وأزل الكرب والهم عننا
وأجلي الصدأ الذي يغلف عقولنا التي في قلوبنا
سواء أحببنا لوجه الله
أو كرهنا لوجهالله
 

آمين آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا دكتور يا دكتور الكل ليه اخطاء وحرام اما نسبه وهوا ميت كدا بتاخد ذنوب وهوا حسنات طيب نقول الله يرحمه اما  لاخطاءه فهوا غلط كتير بقراره طرد القوات الامريكيه علشان تروح اسرائيل وتحاربوا بعد ما كانت معاه !



هناك فتوي
تصرح بنقد الشخصيات
العامة حيه أو ميته
فلا داعي لتحميل نفسك لذنوب
أنت في غني عنها

----------


## ghazala son

وصلت المعلومه يا دكتور بس انا سني 15 عام

----------


## الصقر النبيل

فراشتنا  الغالية   كل  التحية  و التقدير  لوالدك  عنوان  النبل  و الشرف  و الاصالة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وصلت المعلومه يا دكتور بس انا سني 15 عام


وأنا تشرفت بمعرفتك كأبن بل كحفيد لي 
فأنا لم أرزق بأحفاد حتي الآن
وخصوصا أنت من المنصورة بلد أبويا الله يرحمه
وعليك بكثرة القراءة 
والإستماع لكل من هم أكبر منك سنا
حتي تزداد كمية المعلومات عندك
ولما تبلغ سن الرشد
عليك بإستعادة هذه المعلومات مرة أخري
من الذاكرة لتقيمها بنفسك
وأعانك الله فأنت الآن
في سن المراهقة
وأهم نصيحة لك
أبتعد عن أي مدخنين !
ولن أزيد أكثر من ذلك

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم
> الأخت الفاضلة / فراشة
> إن كان بحثاً عن الحقيقة... التي تتميز بالخصوصية الفردية وليس حكماً ملزماً للجميع... فهو ليس حقاً فقط... بل هو واجب كل إنسان يحترم إنسانيته... ولا محل للاعتراض عليه.
> فقط أعترض على تحول الأمر إلى حلبة صراع بين المؤيدين والمعارضين ... ومحاولة البعض فرض آرائهم... وربما توافقيني إن التوتر قد ظهر فعلاً في بعض المشاركات.
> على أي حال.. فأيضاً لا شك إننا جميعاً استزدنا معلومات قيمة... وعليه... فمرحباً بالبحث عن الحقيقة دون جدليات جانبية.
> هدانا الله جميعاً لما فيه الحق والخير.




أخى الفاضل أستاذ أيمن

هو بالفعل بحث عن الحقيقة

وعنوانه سؤال مجرد سؤال

ولكل عضو الحرية فى الإجابة عليه أو عدم الإجابة

وبالنفى أو بالإثبات

ورأى أى طرف فيه غير ملزم إطلاقا للطرف الآخر

ولكن إختلاف الآراء فى قاعة مناقشات أمر وارد

طالما أنها لا تسخر أو تسفه من الرأى الآخر

أو تتعدى حدود القواعد الواجب اتباعها فى المنتدى


كل شكرى وتقديرى لمداخلتك وشخصك

فهى لا تصدر إلا من صاحب مبدأ وفكر محترم حتى وإن كان مختلف

تقبل كل إحترامى وتقديرى

تحياااااتى

فراشة

[/QUOTE[/CENTER]

----------


## فراشة

> انا بصراحه بحب عبد الناصر لولا هوا مكنش السد العالي ولا بحيره ناصر  دا هوا عمل انجازات كبيره هوا الي وزع الاراضي علي الفلاحين بعد ماكنت في ايادي الظالمين وعايزن تكرهوه ليه


أخى الأصغر ghazala son

أهلا بك

كلنا بنتعلم ورأيك وحبك لعبد الناصر الكل بيحترمه

وهو كشخصية تاريخية مش غيبة أو نميمة ذكر عيوبه ومزاياه

إحنا عايزين نوصل لحقيقة يرضاها عقلنا قبل مشاعرنا

أتمنى تفضل متابع معنا

أكيد هانستفيد 

باشكرك لتواجدك

تحيااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اما  لاخطاءه فهوا غلط كتير بقراره طرد القوات الامريكيه علشان تروح اسرائيل وتحاربوا بعد ما كانت معاه !


حفيدي العزيز جزاله صن
مش قلتلك.....
إييه بقي حكاية "طرد القوات الأمريكية علشان تروح اسرائيل وتحاربوا بعد ما كانت معاه !"

 :Omg: 
أكيد أنا كنت نايم في  العسل لما حصل منه كده.....هل عندك تفاصيل أكتر للحدوته ديت ؟!

 :1:

----------


## فراشة

> *                                                      أهم إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى 60 عاماً                                * 
> 
> 
> *                         كتبهاحسن عثمان ، في                     27 يوليو 2009                      الساعة:                     02:36 ص                 * 
> 
> **
> *كميل حليم*
> 
> *أهم إنجازات الثورة المجيدة فى 60 عاماً*
> ...


يادكتور  جمال أنا قرأت كل اللى كتبته وأوردته من مقالات بتمعن جدا

وفى نفس الوقت قرأت مقال برأى مختلف ممكن أعرضه؟


سيف عبداللاه



محاكمة عبد الناصر



القاضي/أجيال مابعد عبد الناصر



هيئة الدفاع /شباب يعشق الوطن


المتهم/جمال عبد الناصر الرئيس الراحل لجمهورة مصر العربية



قائمة /الاتهاتمات


1- ان عبد الناصر أفقر الغني وزاد الفقير فقرا



2- امم كل شئ حتى محلات الفول والطعمية


3- خراب الاقتصاد


4-التهور في تأمم قناة السويس مما ادي الي العدوان 


5- زيادة الديون بسب الحروب



هيئة الدفاع/سيدى القاضى




انه في يوم 28/9/1970 رحل عن علمنا الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بعد حياة قضاه دفاعا عن الفقراء وعن قضايا الامة العربية وماإن رحل حتى قام الانتهازيون الذين كانوا يمجدون في حياته والمعارضين للحكم بالهجوم علية دون اى سند أودليل علي الاتهامات الموجه اليه حيث تم دحر هذه الإتهامات علي يد كثير من المفكرين والكتاب و كان علي رأس هذه المجموعة الدكتور /عصمت سيف الدولة الذى قدم الأدلة الدامغة في كتابه هل عبد الناصر ديكتاتورا؟ ورأسماليون وطنيون ورأسمالية خائنة 

الذي يشرح فيه اهمية القطاع العام ودوره في بناء الوطن ولإنهم الأعلى صوتا فيقوم باعادة هذه الاتهامات كل فترة وترديدها علي اذهان الاجيال اللاحقة لهذه الفترة معتمده على عدم معرفه هذه الاجيال المعرفه الصحيحه وثقت الاجيال فيهم حيث حدث هذا الموقف من الاستاذ / عبد القادر يس اثناء حفل تابين الذكري السنوية للدكتور /عصمت سيف الدولة الذى كان يريد ان يثبت ان عبد الناصرأعترف بدولة الكيان الصهيوني وأعترف أيضا بمدى بعد نظر الشيوعين العرب بعد انفصال الوحدة بين مصر وسورية اعتمد علي عدم ادراك الجيل لحقيقة الصراع في تلك الفترة ولكن فوجئ بان المجموعة التى امامة علي معرفة وعلم بحقيقة الصراع ولكن هذه مجموعة من الشباب ولكن  ماذا عن باقي مجموعات الشباب الاخرى هل يعرفون الحقيقة هم ايضا 
ولذلك قمنا نحن هيئة الدفاع من أجل توضيح الحقيقة ووضعها بين يدى الأجيال المتعاقبة ولتوضيح الرؤية 


أما بعد --فبالنسبة للإتهامات الموجه الية فهي 


أولآ : - تستهين بعقول الآجيال وذكائهم 



فهل ازداد الفقير فقرا بتوزيع ارض الاصلاح الزراعي وبنا المسكن الشعبية والاخذ لاول مرة بنظام التامينات الاجتماعية والعلاج المجانى ومجانية التعليم الجامعى -- لان مجانيةالتعليم  الابتدائى والثانوى طبقا حزب الوفد في وزارتى 1942-1950 وتعين الخريجين والتوسع في انشاء المصانع والموسسات التجارة وزياد اعداد العمال كما ذكر ذلك( مركز الدراسات الاشتراكية في كتاب الطريق الي الاشتراكية سنة 1999) ومنع الفصل التعسفي ورفع الحد الادني للاجور عدة مرات واذا كان قد امم كل شئ فلماذا وضعت القوانين لتنظيم العلاقة بين المالك والمستاجر في المساكن والاراض الزراعه واجبيار اصحاب الاعمال علي تطبيق التامينات الاجتماعية علي عمالهم والتفتيش عليهم من قبل مفتش وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والزامهم بصرف 10/من الاربح للعمال وتهرب الكثيرون منهم بل ورفض كثير من عمال القطاع الخاص التامين حتى لايخصم شئ من اجورهم ولماذا تمت وتتم عمليات الغاء القوانين التى صدرات في عهد عبد الناصر في ايجار الارض الزراعية وفي المساكن وصدور قانون باطلاق الحرية في التاجير ومدتة بينمالاتزال المساكن القديمة خاضعة للقانون السابق كما نشات مئات الالوف من المصانع الصغير والمتوسطة والمحلات في عهد عبد الناصر



فعن اي بلد يتحدث هؤلاء؟ 
واذا كان قد قضى علي الاقصاد فكيف كنا نعيش دون ازمات؟


من اين كنا نلبس وناكل وننشىء المصانع والمدارس ومؤسسات حكومية ؟ هل تم بنائها بعد وفات عبد الناصر؟ 


اما بالنسبة لتهوره في تاميم قناه السويس وماجره ذلك علينا من عدوان بينما كانت ستعود الينا بعد انتهاء مده الاتفاق بعد عدة سنوات 


فلماذا لايوجه نفس هذا اللوم للزعيم مصطفي النحاس باشا زعم الامة وحزب الوفد عندما الغي عام 1951 معاهده 1936 مع بريطانيا التى وقعها معها بنفسه ولم ينتظر انتهاء مدتها في 1956 واطلق علي القوات البرايطانية في منقطة قناة السويس حرب الفدائين مع ملاحظة ان هذه القوات كان عددها في منطقة قناة السويس ثمانين الفا تقف علي بعد عشرات الكيلوامترات من القاهرةوقادرعلي العود اليها بعد تركهاعام 1936 في ظرف ساعة فقط بحجة الغالا المعاهدة ومسانده الحكوة للعمليات العسكرية ضد قوتها بينما كان قرار التاميم موجة وكانت القوات البرايطانية قد تركت مصر في 18 يونيو من نفس السنة 1956 فاى القرارين كان أكثر تهورا ؟ 


ولماذا نال القراران تاييدا شعبيا كاسحا؟


اما عن الديون فلم تكن علي مصر عند وفات عبد الناصر اية ديون غير ديون عسكريه للاتحاد السوفيتئ لم يتعدالاثنين مليار جنية والذى اعلن هذه الارقام وزير الاقتصاد الاسبق المرحوم الدكتور عبد المنعم القسيونى أمام مجلس الشعب في مايو 1977واذاعت علنا ونشرات في الصحف



فمن اين كان تظام عبد الناصر يستدين؟


من البنك اوصندوق النقد الدولين ام من أمريكا وبريطانيا وهم الذين سحبوا عرض تمويل السد العالي سنة 1956



وللجلسة بقيةده جزء من المقال اللى بيدافع فيه عن بعض الإتهامات الموجهه لعبد الناصر

أحب أعرف رأيك

شكرا دكتور

تحيااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> فراشتنا  الغالية   كل  التحية  و التقدير  لوالدك  عنوان  النبل  و الشرف  و الاصالة


والدى واستاذى الفاضل

الصقر النبيل

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك ولتواجدك الذى اتمنى أن يستمر لتثرى معنا الموضوع بآرائك القيمة

لك كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحيااااتى

فراشة

----------


## green.land

الاخت فراشة .. فى البداية احييكي على طرحك مثل هذا السؤال الذي اثار جدلا كبيرا بين الاخوة الكرام الكبار منهم والصغار واقصد فى المراحل العمرية المختلفة ...وارى اغلبهم يكرهون الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر او ينتقدون ما فعله من سلبيات ... انا لم اعاصر هذه المرحلة الزمنية .. وما اعرفه ان السياسة لم تعرف العواطف ولكنها سلبيات وايجابيات من منطلق الشخصية التي نتكلم عنها ... وانا سأجاوب على سؤالك من الناحية الانسانية ... يكفى ان هذا الرجل جنازته كانت اكبر جنازة فى التاريخ ..وعندما اراه فى التليفزيون ارى الفرحة فى عيون ابي ويتكلم عنه بكل الخير .. ومقارنته بأيام جمال عبد الناصر وما نعيش فيه الآن.. ويحكي لي عن حب الناس له والاهتمام الشديد بسماع كل كلمة يقولها للشعب لانهم كانوا يصدقونه فيما يقوله... اما انا احببته ....لان الشعب احبه .. (ومن حبه ربه حبب فى خلقه)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاخت فراشة .. فى البداية احييكي على طرحك مثل هذا السؤال الذي اثار جدلا كبيرا بين الاخوة الكرام الكبار منهم والصغار واقصد فى المراحل العمرية المختلفة ...وارى اغلبهم يكرهون الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر او ينتقدون ما فعله من سلبيات ... انا لم اعاصر هذه المرحلة الزمنية .. وما اعرفه ان السياسة لم تعرف العواطف ولكنها سلبيات وايجابيات من منطلق الشخصية التي نتكلم عنها ... وانا سأجاوب على سؤالك من الناحية الانسانية ... يكفى ان هذا الرجل جنازته كانت اكبر جنازة فى التاريخ ..وعندما اراه فى التليفزيون ارى الفرحة فى عيون ابي ويتكلم عنه بكل الخير .. ومقارنته بأيام جمال عبد الناصر وما نعيش فيه الآن.. ويحكي لي عن حب الناس له والاهتمام الشديد بسماع كل كلمة يقولها للشعب لانهم كانوا يصدقونه فيما يقوله... اما انا احببته ....لان الشعب احبه .. (ومن حبه ربه حبب فى خلقه)



عزيزي جرين لاند
دعنا من الحب والكره
في نقد الشخصيات التاريخية
والكاريزمية
إذا أختلط النقد بالعواطف
أختلطت وتاهت العقول التي في القلوب
الجنازات ليست بالمقياس الحقيقي
مع شعب عاطفي مثل الشعب المصري
نفس الكلام عن جنازة عبد الناصر
ينطبق أيضا علي جنازة المطرب العاطفي
عبد الحليم حافظ
وأنا آيضا في شبابي شاهدت 
 جنازة عبد الناصر
بل دمعت عيناي أيضا
ألست من الشعب المصري
وكنت من أفراد المقاومة الشعبية
للدفاع عن القاهرة
بعد ٥ يونيو ٦٧

واحده من دول كفايه
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVArHBf4XeA[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxe2yrmcg0U[/ame]



وهاكم ما كتبته الأخت الفاضلة
جيهان محمد على
في
هنا القاهرة - حلقة نقاش برنامج حكاوي الراوي ... هل أحب المصريون صلاح الدين 


*الأخ العزيز ابن طيبه كتب يقول
و اسمحوا لي ان انقل اول رد جاء ردا علي طرح السؤالين اعلاه*


 اقتباس:  

 




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جيهان محمد على
*..... فى أمثلة معاكسة تماماً لكدة وهو إن ممكن يكون الحاكم على العكس محبوب جداً من شعبه وقت حكمه لكن التاريخ بيثبت خطأة وفشله السياسى فى قرارات كتير إتخذها ويمكن أقرب مثل لذهنى حالياً (جمال عبد الناصر)!!!!!!!!*  
 
 


الله يبارك فيك ويكثر من أمثالك 
أختي الفاضلة جيهان 
 أوجزت وأصبت الهدف

 :f2: 
وهذا كان تعليقي بالأمس

وأنا محتار أتفاعل 
مع موضوع ابن طيبه
أم أتفاعل

مع 
موضوع
فراشه

وأنا أخترت الموضوع الحالي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*صاحب بالين كداب* 
 اقتباس:  
 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن طيبة[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1360569#post1360569"][/ame]                           
 



عندما مات الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن يتجاوز عمري الخمس سنوات مع دخولي المرحلة الاعدادية صدمت في هذا الرجل الم يكن هو ولي امرنا عندما كانت هناك مراكز القوي و ما يقال عنها ...لقد كرهت هذا الرجل من خلال فيلم الكرنك و كرهته اكتر من خلال فيلم احنا بتوع الاتوبيس .... كرهت في عصره ان يهان الانسان بمثل ما رايته في هذه الافلام اتي تتحدث عن الحقبة المرعبة في تاريخ عبدالناصر و تضخم دور المخابرات فيها و توحشها احيانا .... ربما عندما نكبر و يتقدم بنا العمر نتوقف كثيرا امام انطباعاتنا الاولية التي تكونت خلال مراحل نضوجنا ... و لقد توقف كثيرا امام لماذا اكره هذا الرجل و بدات اعيد قراءة كل ما يخص هذه الفترة كل من هو مع او كل من هو ضد وضعت كل الادلة التي سيقت لنصرة هذا الرجل او للنيل منه تحت مجهر البحث و هالني ما وجدت .....
هناك من يهاجم الرجل دون ان يحيد و هناك من يري في الرجل بطلا قوميا و هناك من يقف بين بين كحال جيلي و ما يليه من اجيال لم تعاصر هذه الفترة بل قرات عنها و تاثر البعض بما قرا فمنهم من مال نحو حبه و منهم من مال نحو كرهه و منهم من لم يزل حائرا حول هذه الشخصية ذات الكاريزما العالية جدا و هذا ما نراه في من شاركنا في الموضوع فبينما اقف في مرحلة المتاهة اجد اختنا الفاضلة جيهان في مداخلاتها السابقة تشاركني الراي بل و تطرح العديد من التساؤلات التي من خلال الاجابة عليها قد تستطيع و نستطيع معها ان نقترب من فهم هذه الشخصية و دعوني اقتبس من حديثها الاتي 

هل فعلا كان عبدالناصر رحمة الله عليه يجيد فن الخداع و التمويه حتي انه خدع شعبه و شعوب الامة العربية كلها ؟

و دعوني اقتبس من كلام اخي حكيم عيون مايلي :


هل كان عبد الناصر فعلا مشروعا مصريا نحو النهضة تم ضربه بقوة و كان ذلك كما قال حكيم عيون بوضع العراقيل داخليا و خارجيا لتمنعه عن المسير في طريق النهضة ؟

ام تري ان عبد الناصر كما يري دكتور جمال الشربيني نموذجا للزعيم الفاشل الذي اودي بامته الي الهاوية و الهزيمة ؟

هل نحكم علي الرجل كانسان يصيب و يخطيء ام نحكم عليه بانه رئيس و من موقعه هذا كان يجب الا يخطيء ؟

في رايي التالي عن جمال عبد الناصر رحمة الله عليه لا اريد ان اكون من دراويشه و مريدية او اكون من الذين ينسفون اي كلمة حق قد تقال عن هذا الرجل و انما اريد ان اكون محايدا ابتعد عن اهوائي الشخصية و ما قد يكون تكون لدي سابقا عن هذا الرجل 

و دعونا نوجز اخطاء عبدالناصر رحمة الله عليه من وجهة نظر معارضيه :
1- ان جهاز الامن القومي في زمنه قد تحول الي اداة لتعذيب الشعب و اغتيال احلامه و تناسي الدور الذي وجِدَ من اجله الا و هو حماية هذا البلد 
2- التواجد المصري في اليمن
3- هزيمة 1967
- ترك عبدالحكيم عامر في قيادة الجيش رغم ما حدث منه و انه كان سبب فشل الاتحاد مع الاقليم الشمالي " سوريا "

و هنا دعوني افسح لكم المجال لتشاركوني و بحيادية عن الاخطاء الذي وقع فيها عبدالناصر بوصفه رئيسا لجمهورية مصر العربية 

ثم بعد ذلك نتناول انجازات هذا الرجل ثم نضع ذلك تحت مجهر البحث و ننتظر النتيجة التي نستخرجها معا

انتظركم  
 
 


عذرا عزيزي ابن طيبه
أنا مرتبط حاليا
 بموضوع الأخت الفاضلة فراشة
 إنت بتحب عبد الناصر والا بتكرهه؟وليه؟
  			فراشة

 وزي ما أنت عارف 
 صاحب بالين كداب

 فهل قبلت عذري هذا
 أخي الفاضل


ابن طيبة

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم

يبدو أنه هناك خلط بين الواجب والانجاز
فوظيفة رئيس الجمهوريه هي ماذا ؟
لقاءات و مؤتمرات أم بناء مشاريع تفيد البلد فالسد العالي واجب و ليس معجزه
التأميم ما هو الا أخذ أموال الناس عاطل مع باطل و اعطائه لنجوم الثوره
الثوره جابت البلد لورا 100 سنه
يحكى لي من أحد الأشخاص و عمره 85 عاما أن شركة فيات انشئت في عهده و كان بها 1000 عامل و 500 اداري و كانت تحقق أرباح جيده و في تاني سنه أصبح فيها 2000 اداري و 1000 عامل و هذا هو مفهوم عبد الناصر عن الاقتصاد تخدير الشعب بوظيفه و بلا النظر لمصلحة الدوله (أقصر الحلول )

حادثه المنشيه أم فضيحة المنشيه

يحكى ان المتهمين في حادثه المنشيه عند صدور الحكم بالاعدام صرخوا و قالوا (احنا متفقناش على كده )
كلها تمثيليه بنعيشها كأننا كومبرس بلا تأثير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> حادثه المنشيه أم فضيحة المنشيه
> 
> يحكى ان المتهمين في حادثه المنشيه عند صدور الحكم بالاعدام صرخوا و قالوا (احنا متفقناش على كده )
> كلها تمثيليه بنعيشها كأننا كومبارس بلا تأثير*



أبني الحبيب القواس
شكرا علي مداخلتك هذه كنت منتظر حد غيري يبتدي الموضوع هذا علشان أكتب ما يلي:

التمثيلية والكاريزما
من أين جاءت كاريزمة عبد الناصر ومن ثم حب الجمهور المصري وبالتبعية الشعب العربي وعلي رأسهم مسلمين الشعب اللبناني له هو فقط وليس لكل باقي دستة الأشرار....هذا هو السؤال؟!....

عبد الناصر ويوليوس قيصر

الجزء التالي مقتبس من
*السيرة الذاتية لجمال عبد الناصر
*




> وفى ١٩٣٥ في حفل مدرسة النهضة الثانوية لعب الطالب جمال عبد الناصر دور "يوليوس قيصر" بطل تحرير الجماهير في مسرحية "شكسبير" في حضور وزير المعارف في ذلك الوقت. 
> وقد شهد عام ١٩٣٥ نشاطاً كبيراً للحركة الوطنية المصرية التي لعب فيها الطلبة الدور الأساسي مطالبين بعودة الدستور والاستقلال، ويكشف خطاب من جمال عبد الناصر إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ٤ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ مكنون نفسه في هذه الفترة، فيقول: "لقد انتقلنا من نور الأمل إلى ظلمة اليأس ونفضنا بشائر الحياة واستقبلنا غبار الموت، فأين من يقلب كل ذلك رأساً على عقب، ويعيد مصر إلى سيرتها الأولى يوم أن كانت مالكة العالم. أين من يخلق خلفاً جديداً لكي يصبح المصري الخافت الصوت الضعيف الأمل الذي يطرق برأسه ساكناً صابراً على اهتضام حقه ساهياً عن التلاعب بوطنه يقظاً عالي الصوت عظيم الرجاء رافعاً رأسه يجاهد بشجاعة وجرأه في طلب الاستقلال والحرية... قال مصطفى كامل ' لو نقل قلبي من اليسار إلى اليمين أو تحرك الأهرام من مكانه المكين أو تغير مجرى [النيل] فلن أتغير عن المبدأ ' ... كل ذلك مقدمة طويلة لعمل أطول وأعظم فقد تكلمنا مرات عده في عمل يوقظ الأمة من غفوتها ويضرب على الأوتار الحساسة من القلوب ويستثير ما كمن في الصدور. ولكن كل ذلك لم يدخل في حيز العمل إلى الآن".(خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ٤/٩/١٩٣٥).
>  
>  ووبعد ذلك بشهرين وفور صدور تصريح "صمويل هور" – وزير الخارجية البريطانية – في ٩ نوفمبر١٩٣٥ معلناً رفض بريطانيا لعودة الحياة الدستورية في مصر، اندلعت مظاهرات الطلبة والعمال في البلاد، وقاد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٣ نوفمبر مظاهرة من تلاميذ المدارس الثانوية واجهتها قوة من البوليس الإنجليزي فأصيب جمال بجرح في جبينه سببته رصاصة مزقت الجلد ولكنها لم تنفذ إلى الرأس، وأسرع به زملاؤه إلى دار جريدة الجهاد التي تصادف وقوع الحادث بجوارها ونشر اسمه في العدد الذي صدر صباح اليوم التالي بين أسماء الجرحى. (مجلة الجهاد ١٩٣٥).


نعم الرجل كان يجيد التمثيل لدرجه عدم رغبته الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية ويقال أنه كان معجبا بالممثل الشهير يوسف بك وهبي ولكن يوسف بك كان يمثل فقط علي خشبة مسرح في شارع عماد الدين وفي الأفلام المصرية سواء الأفلام الأبيض  والأسود ولحق الأفلام التكنيكولر أي المتعددة الألوان...أما صاحبنا عبد الناصر كان بيمثل علي مسرح ميدان المنشية وضربت معاه البلية ومثل علي خشبة مسرح الوطن العربي كله من المحيط للخليج!....ولكن للأسف لما حاول يمثل علي الشعب السوري في وحدته الفاشله مع سوريا كشفوا تمثيليته البايخه وطلعوا جدعان وطردوا صاحبه وحبيبه المشير عامر شر طردة من سوريا!
 

من قاعة القضايا السياسية
الزعيم الذى كان ممثلا والممثل الذى أصبح زعيما ماشفشى حاجه! 			 		  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 			 		



ملحوظه هامه جدا

في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي
كان الشعب المصري
بل الشعب العربي كله

أجدع سميعه
لا في تليفزيون
ولا في إنترنت

كنا أجدع سميعه
وكانت ودانا كبيره جدا
ونسمع وبس
وأم كلثوم ونسمع
والإذاعة ونسمع
وأحمد سعيد في صوت العرب ونسمع
ووقعنا ١٠٠ طياره ونسمع
ما أحنا بالصلا علي النبي
سميعه وبس
 


يا ريت عبد الناصر سمع صوت العقل من  الكبير قوووووي اللواء محمد نجيب وكان رجع الثكنات العسكرية هو ودستة الأشرار
لكن نقول إييه لطيش الشباب
لمجرد ضابط برتبة بكباشي
نجمه وتاج 
يا عالم يا هوووووووووو

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمحوا لي بمشاركة واحدة 
اولا وقبل اي شيء وبعيدا عن جمال عبد الناصر والانقلاب وووو... الخ
 في الفترة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية وهي فترة تغير العالم كانت مصر وهي مطمع لكل القوي
علي مشارف التقدم بما تملكة من مقومات اقتصادية وجغرافية  وبشرية ... وكان لا بد من صياغة المنطقة
حسب الوضع القادم ...
لوجود الكيان الصهيوني ... لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر "
لسيطرة الامريكان علي المنطقة  لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر"
لتفريغ قوة مصر الاجتماعية والسياسية  لابد من وجود " عبد الناصر"
يا جماعة عبد الناصر كان مثل المريونت يتم تحريكة بدون أن يشعر فهو يمتل دماغ ليس لها مثيل
في العالم :Baby2:  .... الحروب المفتعلة التي خاضها  جعلت مصر قمة التخلف والرجعية 
لقد اجهض شعب بكامله ... ودمر اقتصاد الي اليوم نعاني منه .
عبد الناصر كان ينفذ المطلوب من الصيونية وكل القوي وخاصة " الامريكان " دون أن يشعر فدور المخابرات الامريكة 
لا يخفي علي أحد وكلما قرات في الوثائق كلما شعرت بأن مصر ابتليت بعبد الناصر ... وأنه إن لم يكن عبد الناصر لكان غيره ولن يحدث  تغير فمحرك المريونت يفعل ما يشاء طالما بيده الخيوط المحركة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحوا لي بمشاركة واحدة 
> اولا وقبل اي شيء وبعيدا عن جمال عبد الناصر والانقلاب وووو... الخ
>  في الفترة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية وهي فترة تغير العالم كانت مصر وهي مطمع لكل القوي
> علي مشارف التقدم بما تملكة من مقومات اقتصادية وجغرافية  وبشرية ... وكان لا بد من صياغة المنطقة
> حسب الوضع القادم ...
> لوجود الكيان الصهيوني ... لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر "
> لسيطرة الامريكان علي المنطقة  لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر"
> لتفريغ قوة مصر الاجتماعية والسياسية  لابد من وجود " عبد الناصر"
> ...



لا بقي أنا تعبت النهارده 
وحأقوم أتغدي دلوقتي 
بصوا شوفوا الساعه كام
وأنا مش حانساك يا أبو ندي
وراجعلك بإذن الله
علشان أظبط المواضيع معاك!

----------


## فراشة

> الاخت فراشة .. فى البداية احييكي على طرحك مثل هذا السؤال الذي اثار جدلا كبيرا بين الاخوة الكرام الكبار منهم والصغار واقصد فى المراحل العمرية المختلفة ...وارى اغلبهم يكرهون الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر او ينتقدون ما فعله من سلبيات ... انا لم اعاصر هذه المرحلة الزمنية .. وما اعرفه ان السياسة لم تعرف العواطف ولكنها سلبيات وايجابيات من منطلق الشخصية التي نتكلم عنها ... وانا سأجاوب على سؤالك من الناحية الانسانية ... يكفى ان هذا الرجل جنازته كانت اكبر جنازة فى التاريخ ..وعندما اراه فى التليفزيون ارى الفرحة فى عيون ابي ويتكلم عنه بكل الخير .. ومقارنته بأيام جمال عبد الناصر وما نعيش فيه الآن.. ويحكي لي عن حب الناس له والاهتمام الشديد بسماع كل كلمة يقولها للشعب لانهم كانوا يصدقونه فيما يقوله... اما انا احببته ....لان الشعب احبه .. (ومن حبه ربه حبب فى خلقه)


أخى الفاضل جرين لاند

مشكلتك هى نفس مشكلتى

إننا ماعشناش الفتره دى
وشفناها فى عيون ومشاعر أقرب الناس لينا
علشان كده انتقلت مشاعرهم لينا

واللى شايفينه ديلوقت
إما آراء بتقول إنه شيطان
أو آراء بتقول إنه ملاك

قله نادره إللى توصلوا إلى إنه إنسان أخطأ واصاب 

ونحاسبه بميزان المميزات والعيوب ونشوف إيه الأكثر تأثيرا ونحكم عليه على اساسها

باشكرك وأتمنى تستمر معنا للنهاية

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحوا لي بمشاركة واحدة 
> اولا وقبل اي شيء وبعيدا عن جمال عبد الناصر والانقلاب وووو... الخ
>  في الفترة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية وهي فترة تغير العالم كانت مصر وهي مطمع لكل القوي
> علي مشارف التقدم بما تملكة من مقومات اقتصادية وجغرافية  وبشرية ... وكان لا بد من صياغة المنطقة
> حسب الوضع القادم ...
> لوجود الكيان الصهيوني ... لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر "
> لسيطرة الامريكان علي المنطقة  لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر"
> لتفريغ قوة مصر الاجتماعية والسياسية  لابد من وجود " عبد الناصر"
> ...


عزيزي أبوندي 
ميت ميسا علي الناس الحلوين والصاحيين للون
وبعد

فلننظر سويا بنظرة فاحصة وخبيرة علي الظروف العالمية قبل وأثناء وبعد إنقلاب عبد الناصر ودستة الأشرار في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢

أهم نقاط هذه النظرة الفاحصة: 

 حرب عالميه كبري ولدت أنا أثنائها في أكتوبر ١٩٤٢ وفي نهايتها ألقيت قنبلتين ذريتيين علي نجازاكي وهيروشيما باليابان ١٩٤٥ جلاء الإحتلال البريطاني عن جوهرة التاج البريطاني الهند في ١٩٤٧ وبدء غياب الشمس عن الإمبراطورية التي كانت الشمس لا تغيب عنها ولا فضل لجمال عبد الناصر في جلاء المحتل البريطاني (الإستعمار القديم ) عن مصر فبريطانيا العظمي كانت خارجه كانت خارجه كما خرجت من كل مستعمراتها القديمة بداية بالهند ومرورا بمصر وغيرها من الدول الأفريقية وغير الأفريقيةحرب فلسطين في ١٩٤٨ بين العرب واليهودالحرب الكورية في الفترة بين١٩٥٠ -١٩٥٣ 

*هاري ترومان*



*هاري ترومان* (8 مايو 1884 - 26 ديسمبر 1972)، الرئيس الأمريكي الثالث والثلاثون بالفترة من 12 أبريل1945 إلى 20 يناير 1953، وتولى الرئاسة خلفاً للرئيس فرانكلين روزفلت كان هاري ترومان ضابطا في المدفعية . 
أمر بإلقاء القنبلتين الذريتين على مدينتي هيروشيما وناغازاكي اليابانيتين خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية. القنبلة الأولى المسماة بالولد الصغير التي ألقيت في 6 أغسطس 1945 على مدينة هيروشيما، أما القنبلة الثانية المسماة بالولد السمين التي ألقيت في 9 أغسطس 1945 على مدينة ناغازاكي وهو الأمر الذي أدى إلى مقتل أكثر من 200,000 مائتي ألف قتيل في كلتا المدينتين وإنهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية. كثير من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في فترة الأربعينات والخمسينات والستينات كانوا يحبونه ولكن قل العدد في فترات قادمه وكان رئيساً محبوباً وكريماً وشهد عهده الكثير من الأحداث الهامه ونهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية
توفي في 26 ديسمبر 1972 أثناء زيارة له إلى روسيا.

*دوايت أيزنهاور*





*دوايت أيزنهاور* (14 أكتوبر 1890 - 28 مارس 1969)، سياسي وعسكري أمريكي والرئيس رقم 34 تولى حكم الولايات المتحدة في الفترة من 1953 إلى 1961. كان رئيس اركان قوات التحالف خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية و خطط وأشرف على عملية غزو فرنسا وألمانيا خلال عامي 1944 -1945 كان أول قائد لقوات حلف الناتو في عام 1949
 انهى حرب كورية و حافظ على الضغط على الإتحاد السوفيتي خلال الحرب الباردة اعاد تنظيم ميزانية الدفاع في اتجاه الاسلحة النووية وأطلق سباق الفضاء ووسع نظام الضمان الاجتماعي وبدء في إنشاء نظام للطرق السريعة بين الولايات ضم (ألاسكا) إلى الولايات المتحدة في 1959 لتكون الولاية 49


*الحرب الكورية*


*الحرب الكورية* بدأت كحرب أهلية في شبه الجزيرة الكورية بين عامى 1950-1953. كانت شبه الجزيرة الكورية مقسمة إلى جزئين شمالي و جنوبي، الجزء الشمالي يقع تحت سيطرةالاتحاد السوفيتي، والجزء الجنوبي خاضع لاحتلاللالأمم المتحدة بقيادة الولايات المتحدة.كانت بداية الحرب الأهلية في 25 يونيو 1950 عندما هاجمت كوريا الشمالية كوريا الجنوبية و توسع نطاق الحرب بعد ذلك عندما دخلت الأمم المتحدة بقيادة الولايات المتحدة, ثم الصين27 يوليو 1953. كأطراف في الصراع. انتهى الصراع عندما تم التوصل إلى اتفاق وقف إطلاق النار في 
حصلت كوريا الشمالية على دعم واسع النطاق من جمهورية الصين الشعبية، ودعم محدود من الاتحاد السوفيتي في مجال المستشارين العسكريين، والطيارين، والأسلحة. دعمت كوريا الجنوبية من قبل قوات الأمم المتحدة، التي كان معظمها يتكون من قوات أمريكية، وشاركت عدة دول بقواتها في الصراع.و قد ظهرت كوريا الشمالية و الجنوبية نتيجة التنافس بين الحكومات المؤقتة للسيطرة على شبه الجزيرة التي تم تقسيمها بواسطة الولايات المتحدة و الاتحاد السوفيتي.
في كوريا الجنوبية يُطلق على هذه الحرب اسم حرب *25/6* و هو اليوم الذي بدأ فيه الهجوم و رسمياً اسمها *الحرب الكورية* و في كوريا الشمالية شائعة بإسم الحرب الكورية و لكن الاسم الرسمي لها هو *حرب تحرير الأرض**النزاع الكوري*) بدلاً من الحرب و ذلك لتجنب ضرورة الحاجة إلى اعلان الحرب بواسطة الكونغرس الأمريكي و في الصين كانت معروفة *بحرب مقاومة أمريكا و مساعدة كوريا* و يُطلق عليها أحياناً اسم *الحرب المنسية* خارج كوريا نظراً لأنها لم تجذب الإنتباه بصورة كبيرة مقارنة بالحرب العالمية الثانية حرب فييتنام التي لحقتها و على العموم فالأسم المعروفة به هو الحرب الكورية بالرغم من أنها من الأحداث الرئيسية في القرن العشرين



 
*رؤساء الولايات المتحدة*
 

1- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1789"]1789[/ame] : *جورج واشنطن*
2- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1797"]1797[/ame] : *جون آدامز*
3- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1801"]1801[/ame] : *توماس جفرسون*
4- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1809"]1809[/ame] : *جيمس ماديسون*
5- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1817"]1817[/ame] : *جيمس مونرو*
6- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1825"]1825[/ame] : *جون كوينسي آدامز*
7- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1829"]1829[/ame] : *أندرو جاكسون*
8- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1837"]1837[/ame] : *مارتن فان بيورين*
9- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1841"]1841[/ame] : *ويليام هنري هاريسون*
   10- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1841"]1841[/ame] : *جون تايلر*
11- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1845"]1845[/ame] : *جيمس بولك*
12- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1849"]1849[/ame] : *زكاري تايلور*
13- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1850"]1850[/ame] : *ميلارد فيلمور*
14- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1853"]1853[/ame] : *فرانكلين بيرس*
15- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1857"]1857[/ame] : *جيمس بيوكانان*
16- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1861"]1861[/ame] : *أبراهام لينكون*
17- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1865"]1865[/ame] : *أندرو جونسون*
18- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1869"]1869[/ame] : *يوليسيس جرانت*
   19- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1877"]1877[/ame] : *رذرفورد هايز*
20- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1881"]1881[/ame] : *جيمس جارفيلد*
21- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1881"]1881[/ame] : *تشستر آرثر*
22- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1885"]1885[/ame] : *جروفر كليفلاند*
23- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1889"]1889[/ame] : *بنجامين هاريسون*
24- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1893"]1893[/ame] : *جروفر كليفلاند*
25- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1897"]1897[/ame] : *ويليام مكينلي*
26- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1901"]1901[/ame] : *ثيودور روزفلت*
27- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1909"]1909[/ame] : *ويليام هوارد تافت*
   28- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1913"]1913[/ame] : *وودرو ويلسون*
29- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1921"]1921[/ame] : *وارن هاردنج*
30- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1923"]1923[/ame] : *كالفين كوليدج*
31- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1929"]1929[/ame] : *هربرت هوفر*
32- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1933"]1933[/ame] : *فرانكلين روزفلت*
33- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1945"]1945[/ame] : *هاري ترومان*
34- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1953"]1953[/ame] : *دوايت أيزنهاور*
35- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1961"]1961[/ame] : *جون كينيدي*
36- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1963"]1963[/ame] : *ليندون جونسون*
   37- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1969"]1969[/ame] : *ريتشارد نيكسون*
38- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1974"]1974[/ame] : *جيرالد فورد*
39- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1977"]1977[/ame] : *جيمي كارتر*
40- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1981"]1981[/ame] : *رونالد ريغان*
41- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989"]1989[/ame] : *جورج بوش الأب*
42- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/1993"]1993[/ame] : *بيل كلينتون*
43- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001"]2001[/ame] : *جورج دبليو بوش*
44- [ame="http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009"]2009[/ame] : *باراك أوباما


ونتابع غدا بإذن الله
*

----------


## فراشة

> *صاحب بالين كداب* 
>  اقتباس:  
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن طيبة  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> عندما مات الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن يتجاوز عمري الخمس سنوات مع دخولي المرحلة الاعدادية صدمت في هذا الرجل الم يكن هو ولي امرنا عندما كانت هناك مراكز القوي و ما يقال عنها ...لقد كرهت هذا الرجل من خلال فيلم الكرنك و كرهته اكتر من خلال فيلم احنا بتوع الاتوبيس .... كرهت في عصره ان يهان الانسان بمثل ما رايته في هذه الافلام اتي تتحدث عن الحقبة المرعبة في تاريخ عبدالناصر و تضخم دور المخابرات فيها و توحشها احيانا .... ربما عندما نكبر و يتقدم بنا العمر نتوقف كثيرا امام انطباعاتنا الاولية التي تكونت خلال مراحل نضوجنا ... و لقد توقف كثيرا امام لماذا اكره هذا الرجل و بدات اعيد قراءة كل ما يخص هذه الفترة كل من هو مع او كل من هو ضد وضعت كل الادلة التي سيقت لنصرة هذا الرجل او للنيل منه تحت مجهر البحث و هالني ما وجدت .....
> هناك من يهاجم الرجل دون ان يحيد و هناك من يري في الرجل بطلا قوميا و هناك من يقف بين بين كحال جيلي و ما يليه من اجيال لم تعاصر هذه الفترة بل قرات عنها و تاثر البعض بما قرا فمنهم من مال نحو حبه و منهم من مال نحو كرهه و منهم من لم يزل حائرا حول هذه الشخصية ذات الكاريزما العالية جدا و هذا ما نراه في من شاركنا في الموضوع فبينما اقف في مرحلة المتاهة اجد اختنا الفاضلة جيهان في مداخلاتها السابقة تشاركني الراي بل و تطرح العديد من التساؤلات التي من خلال الاجابة عليها قد تستطيع و نستطيع معها ان نقترب من فهم هذه الشخصية و دعوني اقتبس من حديثها الاتي 
> ...


استاذى الفاضل دكتور جمال

قرأت الإقتباس وتوصلت إلى ان الأخوه الكرام ابن طيبه واستاذه جيهان
توصلا لحل وقناعه ترضيهما

ولكن لى تعليق بسيط

هل نحكم على عهد معين من خلال اعمال فنية تشوهه وإحنا عارفين كويس ان كل فترة بتحاول تشوه إللى قبلها وتقدر تشوف فيلم الأرض ورد قلبى وغيرها من الافلام اللى اظهرت مساوئ الملكية

وأسئلتى يادكتور لوسمحت وهى مش دفاع عنه اعرف ان له اخطاؤه

ولكن للوصول للحقيقة

1-هل عبد الناصر كان الديكتاتور الوحيد فى التاريخ؟
الم يكن الحكم اثناء الملكية ديكتاتورى؟
وفى اعظم الدول والتى تتشطق بالحرية ألا توجد معتقلات وسجون سياسية؟

هل عبد الناصر وعصره فى نظر حضرتك مالهوش مميزات؟

يعنى أضر أكثر مما نفع؟

2-هل الوضع ايام الملكية كان فى حال لا يستدعى قيام ثورة؟
الم يتفشى الفساد والمحسوبية والعمالة وغيرها؟

3-من الذى يحكم على عبد الناصر والثورة هل القلة الذين أضيروا من قوانين الإصلاح الزراعى والتأميم؟
أم غالبية الشعب الذين استفادوا من الثورة كرامة وعمل وتعليم وغيرها من المشروعات

هههههه ولى عوده يادكتور بعد الاجابة على الأسئلة دى

لك كل الشكر والتحية

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> يبدو أنه هناك خلط بين الواجب والانجاز
> فوظيفة رئيس الجمهوريه هي ماذا ؟
> لقاءات و مؤتمرات أم بناء مشاريع تفيد البلد فالسد العالي واجب و ليس معجزه
> التأميم ما هو الا أخذ أموال الناس عاطل مع باطل و اعطائه لنجوم الثوره
> الثوره جابت البلد لورا 100 سنه
> يحكى لي من أحد الأشخاص و عمره 85 عاما أن شركة فيات انشئت في عهده و كان بها 1000 عامل و 500 اداري و كانت تحقق أرباح جيده و في تاني سنه أصبح فيها 2000 اداري و 1000 عامل و هذا هو مفهوم عبد الناصر عن الاقتصاد تخدير الشعب بوظيفه و بلا النظر لمصلحة الدوله (أقصر الحلول )
> 
> ...




اخى واستاذى الفاضل القواس

ده جزء من مقال للكاتب محمود عكوش

ممكن يكون فيه رأى مختلف
من العدل والإنصاف أن نسجل لثورة يوليو/تموز وعبد الناصر نجاحهما في إعلان الجمهورية وإعادة السلطة لأصحابها الحقيقيين وتحقيق الجلاء وإرساء دعائم الاستقلال وتطبيق الإصلاح الزراعي وتقوية الجيش وتسليحه وإقامة الصناعة الحربية وتأميم قناة السويس وتحقيق الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا وبناء السد العالي وإدخال مصر معركة التصنيع وتوفير التعليم المجاني وضمان حقوق العمال والضمانات الصحية والنهضة العمرانية. ولاشك أن هذه منجزات ضخمة وقيمة جدا، إذا ما قيست بالعمر الزمني القصير لكل من الثورة والقائد وحجم المؤامرات التي تعرضا لها. فالتجربة الثورية الناصرية لم تكن بعد قد بلغت الثامنة عشرة من عمرها يوم اختطف الموت على حين غرة عبد الناصر . لكنها وبرغم ذلك تمكنت من إثبات ذاتها وفرض نفسها على الجماهير العربية الممتدة من المحيط إلى الخليج، من خلال طرحها المشروع النهضوي القومي العربي الحقيقي المنشود، الذي لطالما حلمت به وأحست بحاجتها الماسة إليه، ومن خلال حمل القائد أعباء قضايا الأمة والتعبير عن آمالها وآلامها وشجونها حتى لحظات حياته الأخيرة

وده رأى برده مختلف عن حادثة المنشية اوردته باختصار فاسمح لى بعرضه

كتب حسين البربري (المصريون): : بتاريخ 7 - 2 - 2009
كشف خليفة عطوة المتهم السادس في محاولة اغتيال الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر عن أسرار محاولة اغتيال "الإخوان المسلمين" للرئيس الأسبق في عام 1954 فيما تعرف تاريخيا بـ "حادثة المنشية"، بدعم من محمد نجيب، أول رئيس لمصر بعد الإطاحة بالحكم الملكي، بعد أن تعرض للعزل في ذلك العام بقرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة.
وكشف عن اتصالات سرية تمت بين "الإخوان" ومحمد نجيب، عندما طلب منهم الأخير أن يساعدوه في التخلص من عبد الناصر بعد توقيع اتفاقية الجلاء عام 1954 ومكافئته "الإخوان" الدخول في الحكومة بمشاركة الأحزاب الأخرى.
وتابع عطوة: "إثر ذلك، صدرت تعليمات بتنفيذ مهمة عاجلة وتم تقديم مجموعة انتحارية تتكون من محمود عبد اللطيف وهنداوي سيد أحمد الدوير ومحمد علي النصيري، حيث كان مخططا أن يرتدي حزاما ناسفا يحتضن عبد الناصر وينسفه إذا فشل محمود عبد اللطيف في الضرب، وأنا وأنور حافظ على المنصة بصفتنا من حراس الثورة، ونقوم بتوجيه محمود عبد اللطيف والإشارة له بتنفيذ خطة اغتيال عبد الناصر".
وأوضح أنه هو من أعطى شارة البدء لمحمود عبد اللطيف ببدء الهجوم، عندما كان عبد الناصر يخطب في المنشية بالإسكندرية، في يوم 22 أكتوبر 1954، لكن المحاولة أخطأت هدفها، حيث مرت أول رصاصة، من تحت إبط عبد الناصر، واخترقت الجاكيت العسكري الواسع الذي كان يرتديه، واصطدمت بقلم حبري في جيبه ونجا منها بمعجزة، بينما مرت الرصاصة الثانية بجواره من بين كتفي جمال سالم وعبد الحكيم عامر، واستقرت في رأس الميرغني حمزة زعيم الطائفة الختمية بالسودان وأحد ضيوف الحفل ليلقى مصرعه في الحال.
وتابع، قائلا: في ذلك الوقت حدث شيء غريب حيث اندفع جمال عبد الناصر إلى سور المبنى للإمام بدلا من أن يختبئ، وصرخ فيهم ليبقى كل في مكانه، وهنا وبطريقة عفوية واستجابة لا شعورية لهذه الشجاعة وجدت نفسي احتضن عبد الناصر وأنا وأنور حافظ شريكنا في الخطة وأخذت ألوح لمحمود عبد اللطيف أن يتوقف عن الضرب، وكان يتسلق وقتها تمثال سعد زغلول الموجه لشرفة مبني بورصة القطن.
لكنه – والكلام له- واصل إطلاق النار حيث أطلق رصاصة أصابت كتف أحمد بدر سكرتير هيئة التحرير في الإسكندرية فأدت إلى وفاته، وأطلق بقية الرصاصات في النجف والصيني الموجود في السقف وأمام المنصة، بعدها نزل عبد الناصر وتوجه ونحن برفقته إلى جامعة الإسكندرية لكي يواصل خطبته


***********

ده المقال باختصار شديد جدا

انا والله ماهدفى الدفاع عن عبد الناصر

هدفى انى اعرف مين صح ومين غلط

فقط للوصول للحقيقة


وأتمنى فعلا اوصللها

باشكرك أخى الفاضل واتمنى تواصلك المستمر معنا

تحيااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اسمحوا لي بمشاركة واحدة 
> اولا وقبل اي شيء وبعيدا عن جمال عبد الناصر والانقلاب وووو... الخ
>  في الفترة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية وهي فترة تغير العالم كانت مصر وهي مطمع لكل القوي
> علي مشارف التقدم بما تملكة من مقومات اقتصادية وجغرافية  وبشرية ... وكان لا بد من صياغة المنطقة
> حسب الوضع القادم ...
> لوجود الكيان الصهيوني ... لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر "
> لسيطرة الامريكان علي المنطقة  لا بد من وجود " جمال عبد الناصر"
> لتفريغ قوة مصر الاجتماعية والسياسية  لابد من وجود " عبد الناصر"
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل استاذ عاصم

قصدك إن عبد الناصر كان مجرد أداه لتنفيذ مخططات معينة لدول معينه
وده كان من غير هو مايدرى؟

طيب هل ده ماكنش موجود ايام الملكية ولا ايام السادات او العصر الحالى؟



> يا جماعة عبد الناصر كان مثل المريونت يتم تحريكة بدون أن يشعر


غيره بينفذ نفس الدور وهو يدرى
إذا كان ممن سبقه أو جاء بعده





> لقد اجهض شعب بكامله ... ودمر اقتصاد الي اليوم نعاني منه .



ده مقال قرأته واوردته فى إحدى مشاركاتى وده جزء منه


اما عن الديون فلم تكن علي مصر عند وفات عبد الناصر اية ديون غير ديون عسكريه للاتحاد السوفيتئ لم يتعدالاثنين مليار جنية والذى اعلن هذه الارقام وزير الاقتصاد الاسبق المرحوم الدكتور عبد المنعم القسيونى أمام مجلس الشعب في مايو 1977واذيعت علنا ونشرت في الصحف



فمن اين كان نظام عبد الناصر يستدين؟


من البنك اوصندوق النقد الدولين ام من أمريكا وبريطانيا وهم الذين سحبوا عرض تمويل السد العالي سنة 1956

**********

لك كل الشكر استاذى واتمنى عودتك

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## القواس

*من فم القرضاوي*


* حادث المنشية تمثيلية أم خداع؟ 


المنصة أثناء الحادث

ذكرت ما كنت أعانيه من قلق وحيرة وأسى، نتيجة الانقسام الحاد في صفوف الجماعة التي عشنا فيها شبابنا، ونذرنا لها حياتنا، وقد علمنا من كتاب الله تعالى، ومن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن وقائع التاريخ: أن شر ما تصاب به الجماعات هو انقسامها على أنفسها، وتفرق أبنائها فيما بينهم. 

قرأنا في القرآن قوله تعالى: {وَلاَ تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ} (الأنفال:46) وقوله تعالى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُم بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ} (آل عمران:100) أي بعد وحدتكم متفرقين، وبعد أخوتكم متعادين، كما تبين أسباب النزول للآيات. 

وقرأنا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري: "لا تختلفوا فإن من كان قبلكم اختلفوا فهلكوا" وقرأنا في التاريخ أن معظم ما أصاب المسلمين من هزائم وانكسارات كان سببها افتراق أمرائهم وملوكهم فيما بينهم. 

وطالما ذكرّنا الإخوان بقول إمامهم الشهيد: أنا لا أخاف عليكم من الإنجليز ولا من الأمريكان ولا من غيرهم، إنما أخاف عليكم من أنفسكم: أن تعصوا الله فيتخلى عنكم، أو أن تتفرقوا فلا تجتمعوا إلا بعد فوات الفرصة. 

وشاء القدر الأعلى أن يخرجنا من هذه الحيرة والأسى الذي أرق جفوننا؛ حادث خطير، اهتزت له أركان مصر عند إذاعته على الهواء، وقدر لنا أن نسمعه أول ما أذيع، ألا وهو (حادث المنشية) الشهير، ومحاولة اغتيال عبد الناصر أثناء خطابه في ميدان المنشية الشهير بمدينة الإسكندرية، وأذيع أن الذي حاول الاغتيال من أعضاء الجهاز السري للإخوان المسلمين. 

وهنا دخلنا في مرحلة جديدة، فقد أصبح الإخوان ـ وبخاصة من كان له منهم نشاط معروف ـ مطلوبين للثورة، وقد ذكرت أني اعتقلت من قبل في ليلة الامتحان، ولولا شفاعة الأستاذ البهي ما خرجت، والآن لم تعد تنفعنا شفاعة الشافعين، ولا عاد في مقدور أحد أن يشفع لأحد، والرحى دائرة، والوطيس حامٍ. 

وقد منح هذا الحادث كل الفرصة لعبد الناصر، ليضرب بيد من حديد، ويأخذ الإخوان كلهم بجريرة هذا الحادث الذي اتهم جماعة الإخوان وقيادتهم بتدبيره. 

أما كيف تم هذا الحادث؟ ومن المسؤول عنه؟ وما مدى مسؤولية الجماعة وقيادتها ومرشدهم العام عن هذا الحادث؟ 

فيلزمنا أن نقف هنا قليلا ـ بل طويلا ـ لننظر في تسلسل الأحداث، وكيف مضت في تسارعها، قبل أن نسارع بتصديق الاتهام أو تكذيبه. 

ولا نزاع أن الجو كان مكهربا، والعلاقة كانت متوترة، بل مشتعلة بين الإخوان والثورة منذ مدة، وزادها اشتعالا وتوترا اختفاء المرشد العام الذي طال نسبيا، وإصدار النشرات السرية التي كانت باستمرار تنتقد الثورة، أو قل تهاجمها بعنف في سياستها، وتتهمها بأشياء يصعب على الثورة أن تسكت عنها، وقد فشلت كل الجهود التي حاولت التقريب والمصالحة بين الطرفين، مثل محاولة الأخ الأستاذ محمود عبد الحليم التي قدم فيها مذكرة، وحكاها بتفصيل في كتابه: "الإخوان المسلمون: أحداث صنعت التاريخ" الجزء الثالث ـ وقد أشرنا إليها من قبل. 

تسلسل الأحداث: 


الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر

ونذكر هنا ما رواه د.ريتشارد ميتشل في كتابه عن (الإخوان) حيث يقول عن تلك الفترة: 

(في 4 أكتوبر زار "يوسف طلعت" الهضيبي في الإسكندرية، وأخبره بوجود الكثير من البلبلة واللبس الفكري في الصفوف حول أفضلية ما يجب عمله ونوع ذلك العمل، وطلب من المرشد أن يخرج على الناس، حتى يوضح الأمر، ويرفع من الروح المعنوية المتدهورة للجمعية، وقد أجاب الهضيبي أن مكتب الإرشاد يرغب في أن يبقى مختفيا، كما أخبره أنه أحس بالقلق في الأيام القليلة الماضية من خشية احتمال وقوع عنف واغتيال، وأضاف: "إذا أردتم القيام بمظاهرة تؤيدها جميع طبقات الشعب، فذلك هو الصواب"، ومع ذلك فيجب أن تقتصر المظاهرة على المطالبة "بحرية الصحافة، وبمجلس نيابي، وبعرض اتفاقية الجلاء على الشعب"، كما يجب أن تكون "مظاهرة شعبية"، وأكد: أنه يرفض قبول أي "عمل إجرامي"، مؤكدا أنه يعتبر نفسه "بريئا من دم أي شخص كان". 

بهذا الوضوح الذي يضاهي شمس الضحى في الظهور، كان جواب المرشد العام الأستاذ الهضيبي عليه رحمة الله، وكان رجلا مستقيم الفكر والسلوك لا يعرف الالتواء، ولا اللعب بالألفاظ، فلا يمكن أن ينسب إليه أحد من المفترين أنه وافق على أي خطة فيها اغتيال. وقد وضح الصبح لذي عينيين. 

في هذا الوقت كان هناك شخص واحد، يفكر وحده في علاج هذه القضية ـ قضية علاقة الإخوان بالثورة ـ بطريقته الخاصة. هذا الشخص هو هنداوي دوير المحامي. 

وأنا أعرف هنداوي دوير وأعرف نوع تفكيره، فقد لقيته عدة مرات بالمحلة الكبرى، إذ كان يعمل في مصنعها قديما قبل أن يحصل على ليسانس الحقوق، وينتقل إلى القاهرة، ومن عرف "دوير" عرف أنه رجل ذكي، ورجل مغرور، ورجل متحمس عجول. كما أنه رجل مخلص للدعوة لا يمكن أن يتهم بخيانة أو عمالة للخصوم. 

تفكير هنداوي دوير يقوم على أن هذا النظام يعتمد في بقائه على شخص واحد، هو سنده وعموده الأساسي، فإذا سقط هذا الشخص سقط النظام كله، هذا الشخص هو جمال عبد الناصر، وكيف يذهب أو يسقط عبد الناصر عمود النظام الثوري؟ إنه أمر في غاية السهولة: رصاصات يطلقها رامٍ ماهر في صدره، فيخر صريعا، ويخر معه نظامه أيضا. 

فهل عجزت جماعة كبرى كالإخوان أن يكون فيها رام ماهر؟ كلا. بل هو موجود، بل هو أقرب ما يكون إليه. إنه في شعبته نفسها. إنه الشاب الرامي الحاذق (النشانجي) محمود عبد اللطيف السباك أو السمكري المعروف. 

ما أبسطه من حل، وما أسهله من علاج، لا يحتاج إلى جماعات مسلحة، ولا إلى تدبير انقلاب على نظام الحكم، وما يحتاج إليه من إمكانات وتدبيرات، وما يحوط به من محذورات وتخوفات. بخلاف هذا الحل الذي يقوم على مجرد يد رامية ماهرة وعدة رصاصات!! 

ولم يفكر المحامي الذكي المعجب بنفسه: ما العمل إذا أخفق هذا الحل، وفشلت هذه الخطة؟ لم يسمح لنفسه أن يفكر في الوجه المقابل؟ بل افترض النجاح أبدا. 

اختار هنداوي دوير محمود عبد اللطيف، وأوهمه أنه مكلف من قيادة الإخوان باغتيال عبد الناصر. ودوير هو رئيسه في شعبة إمبابة، وله عليه حق السمع والطاعة. وكما يقول ريتشارد .ن- ميشل: أمهله ثلاثة أيام ليتخذ قراره. 

وفي 19 أكتوبر ـ وهو اليوم الذي أمضى فيه عبد الناصر المعاهدة مع بريطانياـ قبل عبد اللطيف مهمة اغتياله بسبب "ارتكابه الخيانة" بإمضاء المعاهدة التي "ضيعت حقوق البلاد"، ووضعت الخطط للقيام بهذا العمل في نفس اليوم، إلا أن الظروف التي أحاطت بعبد الناصر في الاجتماعات العامة لم تساعد على تنفيذ الخطة بنجاح، وبناء على ذلك فقد أجّل تنفيذها لوقت أكثر ملاءمة. 

وفي 24 أكتوبر قام كمال خليفة وكان من أكثر أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد احتراما بزيارة لجمال سالم نائب رئيس الوزراء، وقدم التهنئة للحكومة على إكمالها المفاوضات وإمضائها للمعاهدة، وشاع من مصادر يعتد بها أن الهضيبي قرر إصدار بيان جديد يبين فيه انطباعه الحسن عن المعاهدة، على خلاف انطباعه عن الخطوط الرئيسية السابقة للاتفاق، واستمرت "لجنة الاتصال مع الحكومة" في جهودها لرأب الصدع. وفي عصر يوم 26 أكتوبر كان أحد أعضاء مكتب الإرشاد، في مكتب أنور السادات ليطلب تحديد موعد مع رئيس الوزراء لحل بعض المشاكل القائمة، وفي نفس الوقت زار عبد العزيز كامل أحد الأعضاء البارزين في الجماعة ورئيس قسم الأسر منزل صديقه هنداوي دوير[1]الذي كان زميلا له في شعبة إمبابة بقسم القاهرة، ولم يذكر دوير لعبد العزيز كامل آنئذ أنه عمل على إرسال عبد اللطيف إلى الإسكندرية في صباح ذلك اليوم كجزء من المؤامرة الإرهابية. 

وفي المساء حيث وقف عبد الناصر[2] أمام جموع حاشدة، ليذكر مصر وجهوده الوطنية الشخصية، وليحتفل بنتائجها التي تجلت في اتفاقية الجلاء، أطلقت عليه النار ثماني مرات، وتوقف رئيس الوزراء لحظة ستظل ذكراها الحزينة باقية لأمد طويل، وقطع خطابه حينما دوت الطلقات النارية، ثم استأنف الكلام، وقد تمكن وحده من حفظ النظام حينما اخترق أثر هذه الرصاصات نفوس الجماهير، ولم تمض ساعات حتى أذيعت كلمات عبد الناصر في تلك اللحظة وتكررت إذاعتها في القاهرة ومنها إلى سائر العالم العربي. قال عبد الناصر: 

"أيها الشعب ... أيها الرجال الأحرار... جمال عبد الناصر من دمكم، ودمي لكم، سأعيش من أجلكم، وسأموت في خدمتكم، سأعيش لأناضل من أجل حريتكم وكرامتكم. أيها الرجال الأحرار... أيها الرجال... حتى لو قتلوني فقد وضعت فيكم العزة، فدعوهم ليقتلوني الآن، فقد غرست في هذه الأمة الحرية والعزة والكرامة، في سبيل مصر وفي سبيل حرية مصر سأحيا، وفي خدمة مصر سأموت"[3]. 

لم يصب رئيس الوزراء، فأتم خطابه، واستأذن من الجماهير منصرفا. لقد أمده هذا الحادث بفرصة العمر الوحيدة التي تمتع بها ذلك الوقت في صراعه العدائي الذي تميزت به علاقته مع الشعب الذي حاول أن يحكمه، كما أمده دون جدال بفرصة الإجهاز على الإخوان المسلمين.
وفي 9 من ديسمبر اللاحق شُنق ستة من الإخوان وكان قد اُعتقل آلاف منهم، وقضي على الجماعة قضاء مبرما. وبهذه الأحداث ينتهي هذا الفصل.ا هـ. 

أما القضاء المبرم على الجماعة، فهو أمر توهمه عبد الناصر ومن معه يوما، ثم تبين لهم أنهم واهمون، وأن الإخوان أرسخ جذورا، وأعمق امتدادا مما ظن الظانون، ورغم ما حشده عبد الناصر ورجاله من كل أدوات التعذيب البدني والنفسي، فإن الدعوات الربانية لا يقضى عليها بالسجون تفتح، ولا بالمشانق تنصب، ولا بالسياط تلهب، ولا بالأموال تصادر، بل ربما زادها ذلك يقينا وثباتا. 

وقفة للتأمل.. من المسئول؟!! 



1ـ من الواضح الجلي، ومن المؤكد المستيقن: أن قيادة الإخوان لا تتحمل وزر هذا الحادث، عند كل دارس أو مراقب عنده ذرة من عقل أو إنصاف. 

فقد أكدت كل المصادر: أن المرشد العام الأستاذ حسن الهضيبي كان ضد فكرة الاغتيالات بكل قوة ووضوح، وأعلن هذا بصريح العبارة لرئيس الجهاز السري: إنه برئ من دم أي شخص كان، وهذا ما شهد به الخاص والعام، وأن النظام الخاص أو الجهاز السري للجماعة، لم يكن هو المدبّر لها ولا المسؤول عنها. إنها في رقبة هنداوي دوير رحمه الله، الذي أراد أن يقوم عن الجماعة بتنفيذ ما فرطت فيه في نظره! ومن يدري ربما لو نجحت خطته لأصبح من الأبطال، وعدّ منقذا للدعوة. 

وبقدر اندفاعه في التدبير والتنفيذ، كان اندفاعه وانهياره السريع عند فشل الخطة، ويظهر أنه أيقن أن كل شيء قد ضاع، ولم يبق إلا أن يقر ويعترف بكل شيء، فسارع إلى تسليم نفسه طوعا واختيارا، كما يبدو أنه ساومهم أو ساوموه على أن يكون (شاهد ملك) كما يقولون، وفي مقابل اعترافه يعفى من العقوبة أو تكون مع إيقاف التنفيذ أو نحو ذلك، ولكنهم لم يفوا له بما وعدوه، وربما كان هذا هو السبب في صياحه ساعة ساقوه إلى حبل المشنقة: ضحكوا عليَّ .. خدعوني.. ضحكوا عليّ، مش دا اتفاقنا...إلخ. 

وبعض الإخوان اتهموا هنداوي ـ أو كادوا ـ بأنه كان عميلا للثورة في ذلك الحادث، وأنا أستبعد هذا كل الاستبعاد على الرجل، وإن كان هناك علامات استفهام في القضية لم نجد لها حتى الآن جوابا مقنعا. 

ولكن يبدو أن هنداوي ـ رحمه الله ـ كان ثرثارا، ولم يكن كتوما كما ينبغي، حتى ذكر الأستاذ فريد عبد الخالق: أنه قال في المركز العام أمام عدد من الناس: لازم نقتل جمال، وأن محمد الجزار، رجل البوليس السياسي في عهد الملكية سمعه، وربما أبلغ ذلك إلى الجهات المسؤولة. 

كما أن هنداوي طلب من محمود الحواتكي رئيس الجهاز السري في محافظة الجيزة مسدسا لمحمود عبد اللطيف لينفذ به مهمة الاغتيال، فرفض إعطاءه، قائلا: إن المرشد يرفض فكرة الاغتيال مطلقا. وربما كان هذا أو غيره سبب تسرب الخبر، لا يستطيع أحد الجزم. 

2ـ وهكذا يبدو من سير الحوادث: أن سر هذه المؤامرة لاغتيال عبد الناصر قد انكشف قبل أن تقع الواقعة، وأن عبد الناصر علم بها، وعلم من المكلف باغتياله، ولكنه لم يقبض على الشخص، ويودعه السجن، كما يتوقع في مثل هذه الحالات، بل أراد أن يستفيد من الحادثة بعد أن انكشف قناعها. 

أما كيف انكشفت فعلم ذلك عند الله تعالى. ولكن سمعت من بعض الإخوان: أن أحد رجال الأمن ـ نسي اسمه ـ قال في مقابلة تليفزيونية في القاهرة: إن الأستاذ عبد العزيز كامل ـ وكان يسكن في إمبابة مع هنداوي دوير في بناية واحدة ـ علم بتدبيره عملية اغتيال عبد الناصر، فأفهمه خطورة هذا العمل، وسوء أثره على الجماعة، وحاول أن يثنيه عن عزمه، فلم ينثن، فلما رأى تصميمه على التنفيذ، أراد أن يبلغ قيادة الجماعة، لتمنع هنداوي من تصرفه المنفرد، ولما لم يستطع الوصول إلى قيادة الجماعة لاختفاء المرشد: اتصل بمن يعرف من رجال الأمن، وأبلغهم بنية هنداوي، ليبرئ ذمة الجماعة، وكان غرضه أن يقبضوا عليه وعلى محمود عبد اللطيف، قبل أن يحدث أي شيء.[4] وأبلغ مسؤول الأمن عبد الناصر، ولكنه لم يقبض على المدبِّر، ولا على المكلف بالاغتيال، لأمر أراده، كما تدل على ذلك الشواهد التي نأخذها من تعليقات الأستاذ صالح أبو رقيِّق أكثر من اهتم بهذه القضية والتعليق عليها. من ذلك: 

1ـ استبعاد أن يخفق مثل محمود عبد اللطيف في إصابة هدفه، وهو أمهر رام عرفه إخوانه في حرب فلسطين. والمسافة قريبة، وقد أطلق ـ كما قالوا ـ ثماني رصاصات. ولم تصب عبد الناصر ولا أحدا ممن كان في المنصة. 

2ـ وقع الحادث في مساء 26 أكتوبر، وظهرت صحف الصباح ـ صباح 27 أكتوبر 1954 تحمل في صدر صفحاتها الأولى نبأ القبض على الجاني الأثيم بدون نشر صورته.. قالت جريدة الأهرام: 

"لم يكد الجاني الأثيم يطلق رصاصاته الغادرة، حتى كان الجمهور قد هجم عليه، وعلى ثلاثة أشخاص يقفون على مقربة منه، ودخان الرصاص يتصاعد من حولهم، وكاد يفتك بهم، لولا أن بادر رجال البوليس والمخابرات بالقبض عليهم، وضبط السلاح في يد الجاني. (هكذا نشرت جميع الصحف، كما أنه لم ينشر شيء بعد ذلك عن الثلاثة الآخرين الذين قيل أنهم ضبطوا مع الجاني) وقد اقتيد الأربعة إلى نقطة بوليس شريف.. ويدعى الجاني محمود عبد اللطيف، ويعمل سباكا في شارع السلام بإمبابة". 

(وهنا سؤال: لماذا لم تنشر صورة الجاني في الحال؟). 

3ـ وقد عثر في المكان الذي كان يقف فيه الجاني على أربعة أظرف فارغة من عيار 36 ملليمتر، وهي تختلف عن طلقات المسدس الذي ضبط مع المتهم، إذ إن المسدس الذي عثر عليه مع المتهم من نوع المشط الذي لا يلفظ الأظرف الفارغة"!! 

وكان هذا ما نشرته جريدة الأهرام في عددها الصادر يوم 27 أكتوبر 1954. وأثار ذلك التساؤل عن سر اختلاف الأظرف الفارغة عن طلقات المسدس المضبوط في يد الجاني.. وبدأت همسات: هل هناك شخص آخر؟! 

وفي نفس العدد نشرت الصحف أن الجاني ينتمي إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.. 

وتوالى في الأيام التالية نشر اعترافات محمود عبد اللطيف، وأنه من الجهاز السري للإخوان المسلمين.. وكان مكلفا باغتيال عبد الناصر، لتبدأ حركة اغتيالات لبقية أعضاء مجلس الثورة و160 ضابطا من الضباط الأحرار، والقيام بثورة، وأن الجهاز السري كان سيقف أمام أي تحركات مضادة. 

ومع الاعترافات بدأ نشر أنباء اكتشاف مخازن أسلحة للجهاز السري، والقبض على أفراده، ومخازن في جميع محافظات الجمهورية.. ومتهمين من مختلف الفئات والمهن.. طلاب بالجامعات ومحامين ومدرسين وعمال وفلاحين وضباط بالجيش وضباط بوليس وتجار..أي من فئات الشعب جميعها: العمال والفلاحين والمثقفين والجنود والرأسمالية الوطنية. 

4ـ وكان الناس في لهفة شديدة لمعرفة شكل الجاني الأثيم.. ومضت خمسة أيام كاملة دون أن تنشر له صورة واحدة.. وأخيرا نشرت صورته، وآثار التعذيب واضحة تماما على وجهه.. ونشر تحتها أنها صورة للجاني، ويبدو فيها آثار اعتداء المواطنين عليه وقت القبض عليه!! 

ظلت أحاديث الناس تتناول في كل المجالات ما كان يعتزمه الإخوان المسلمون من خراب للبلاد.. كان الناس تستقي معلوماتها مما تنشره الصحف.. وكان بعض المفكرين يراودهم الشك في حقيقة الحادث من ضبط الجاني والمسدس في يده، والعثور على طلقات رصاص من عيار لا يطابق رصاص المسدس ولا يريدون أن يصدقوا أن الحادث من تدبير الإخوان. 

5ـ وفجأة وبلا أي مقدمات ـ يوم 2 نوفمبر 1954 أي بعد الحادث بستة أيام نشرت جميع الصحف الصباحية صورة الرئيس السابق جمال عبد الناصر وأمامه عامل بناء ممسكا بمسدس. ومع الصورة حكاية مثيرة.. تقول الحكاية إن عامل البناء خديوي آدم.. وهذا اسمه.. كان يستقل الترام يوم الحادث عائدا إلى منزله.. عند ميدان المنشية شاهد جماهير من الناس مجتمعة وسأل عن سر تجمعهم، ولما علم أن عبد الناصر سيلقي خطابا نزل من الترام واندس وسط الجماهير. 

وعندما دوى صوت طلقات الرصاص وساد الهرج الآلاف المجتمعة سقط فوق الأرض، وشعر بشيء يلسعه في ساقه.. وتحسسه فوجده مسدسا وكانت ماسورة المسدس لا تزال ساخنة.. وأيقن في الحال أنه المسدس الذي استخدمه الجاني في إطلاق الرصاص على زعيم البلاد!! ووضع المسدس في جيبه واعتزم بينه وبين نفسه ألا يسلم المسدس إلا لعبد الناصر شخصيا. 

وتستطرد القصة في استكمال حبكة خيوطها، وحتى لا يتساءل القارئ عن السر في عدم تسليمه المسدس في نفس الليلة وانتظاره خمسة أيام.. فتقول القصة: 

إن العامل خديوي آدم رجل فقير جدا يوميته 25 قرشا.. ولم يكن يملك ثمن تذكرة قطار أو أوتوبيس يحمله إلى القاهرة.. فسار على قدميه المسافة من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة.. فوصلها يوم أول نوفمبر، وتوجه في الحال إلى مجلس قيادة الثورة، وطلب مقابلة جمال عبد الناصر.. وأعطاه المسدس فكافأه عبد الناصر بمائة جنيه!! 

وهكذا ظهر سلاح جديد في الجريمة طلقاته من عيار 36 ملليمتر لتكون من نفس أظرف الطلقات التي عثر عليها.. واختفت تماما سيرة المسدس الذي ضبط في يد الجاني لحظة القبض عليه.. 

هكذا أراد الحاكم ورجال التحقيق... 

وفي اليوم الثاني مباشرة نشرت الصحف أن الجاني تعرف على المسدس الذي عثر عليه خديوي آدم، وقرر أنه نفس المسدس الذي استخدمه لاغتيال عبد الناصر، وأنه تسلمه من رئيسه في الجهاز السري المحامي هنداوي دوير. وتعرف هنداوي هو الآخر على المسدس وقرر أنه نفس المسدس الذي أعطاه للجاني، وكان رئيسه في الجهاز السري المحامي إبراهيم الطيب أعطاه له ليسلمه للجاني! 

هكذا تعرف الاثنان على سلاح الجريمة.. وهكذا اختفت تماما سيرة المسدس الأول الذي ضبط مع الجاني لحظة القبض عليه.. واحد فقط أنكر أن المسدس الذي عثر عليه خديوي آدم يتعلق بالجهاز السري.. هذا الشخص هو إبراهيم الطيب نفسه.. وجاء إنكاره أمام محكمة الشعب عندما عرض عليه رئيسها جمال سالم المسدس فقرر أنه ليس نفس المسدس الذي أعطاه لهنداوي.. إنما هو مسدس آخر. 

6ـ ولم يحقق جمال سالم هذه النقطة الهامة.. أغفلها تماما.. كما أغفل أثناء المحاكمة تكليف الادعاء بتقديم شهود الإثبات الذين ضبطوا الجاني لحظة ارتكاب الجريمة.. وكانوا.. وبالمصادفة: من العاملين بمديرية التحرير التي أنشأها مجدي حسنين أقرب الضباط الأحرار إلى قلب جمال عبد الناصر، وهؤلاء الشهود معروفون بأسمائهم ووظائفهم. 

ولعل الادعاء خشي أن يقدمهم، ويقدم خديوي آدم العامل الذي عثر على المسدس، حتى لا تتخبط أقوالهم، ويظهر شيء محظور كانوا يسعون لإخفائه..إن أي طالب بالسنة الأولى حقوق يعلم أن أول شهود يستمع إليهم هم شهود الإثبات الذين لهم صلة بضبط الجاني أو مشاهدة الجريمة أو اكتشاف سلاح الجريمة.. 

ولكن هؤلاء الأربعة لم يدلوا بشهادتهم عند محاكمة الجاني[5]. 

7ـ وذكر صالح أبو رقيق بعد ذلك ما حدث في أثناء المحاكمة برئاسة جمال سالم من مهازل ومآس، انتهت بصراخ هنداوي دوير: ضحكوا علينا.. خدعونا.. 

8ـ ثم ما ذكره حسن التهامي من قصة (القميص الواقي من الرصاص) الذي كان يعد لعبد الناصر تلك الليلة، وما حوله من وقائع وتفاصيل لا أذكرها الآن، ولكنها تزيد الأمر غموضا، وإن شئت قلت: تزيده وضوحا: أن تدبير دوير ومن معه قد كشف، وأن عبد اللطيف لم يطلق الرصاصات الثماني، وإنما أطلقها غيره. 

وقال أبو رقيق: إن الشخص الذي كان بجوار محمود عبد اللطيف، والذي أطلق الرصاصات في الهواء، وترك دون أن يمسك به أحد، موجود على قيد الحياة، وكل مظاهره تدل على أنه تاب وأناب. وكان أبو رقيق يرجو أن يكمل توبته بإظهار الحقيقة التي ظلم بسببها أناس كثيرون، بل جماعة بأسرها.[6] 

وذكر الأستاذ حسن العشماوي أنه فوجئ بالحادث، وفوجئ بإسناده إلى الإخوان، وقد سأل في ذلك يوسف طلعت رئيس الجهاز السري، فأكد: أنه لا يعرف شيئا عن ذلك، والمفروض أنه المسؤول عن الحركات السرية. ووضح يوسف طلعت: أن الخطة الموضوعة كانت تقتضي أن تجتمع الهيئة التأسيسية بعد غد، وأنه ستعقبها مظاهرة لإعلان قراراتها، كما أكد يوسف طلعت: أنه أيقن أن الأستاذ إبراهيم الطيب المسؤول عن الجهاز السري في القاهرة لم يكلف الأستاذ هنداوي دوير بأن يعمل لاغتيال جمال عبد الناصر، ويستنتج الأستاذ حسن عشماوي من ذلك كله: أن الحادث على هذا النحو فردي يحاسب عليه فاعله. 

ثم يعود ليذكر: أنه يؤيد اتجاه الأستاذ يوسف طلعت، الذي كان إيمانه يصل إلى أن الحادث ملفق.. لأن المسافة بين مُطْلِق النار وموقف عبد الناصر 300 متر، وللميل الشديد في الاتجاه، إذ كان عبد الناصر يقف على منصة عالية، ثم لوقوف عبد الناصر وراء حاجز من البشر، وذهاب المتهم وحده دون شريك يسنده، واستعمال مسدس، وهو أداة ضعيفة في مثل هذه الحال، وعدم إصابة الهدف من شخص معروف جيدا بالمهارة الفائقة، ومعروف كذلك بأنه لا يطلق النار بغير تأكد من الإصابة… كل ذلك يوحي أن الحادث غير معقول. 

ويوسف طلعت كان دائما يتساءل: أمن الممكن أن يرسل هنداوي دوير شخصا واحدا لهذا الحادث، مع أنه يستطيع أن يرسل عدة أشخاص؟ وهل يمكن أن يرسل مسدسا واحدا بدلا من عدة مسدسات وعدة قنابل؟ 

ويذكر الأستاذ حسن العشماوي أنه سمع من موظف عاين مكان الحادث رسميا أن الحائط المواجه لإطلاق النار ليس به أي أثر للرصاص، وأنه يعتقد أن المسدس الذي سُمعت طلقاته كان محشوا بالبارود فقط دون رصاص، وأن عبد الناصر كان يعلم سلفا لحظة الإطلاق.[7] 

ماذا قال المؤرخ د. أحمد شلبي عن الحادث؟ 


احمد شلبي

وأود أن أسجل هنا رأي أستاذ جامعي مؤرخ متابع لأحداث العصر، وليس من الإخوان وهو المرحوم الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد شلبي أستاذ التاريخ والحضارة الإسلامية بكلية (دار العلوم) يقول في الجزء التاسع من (موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي): رأيي الذي أدين به والذي كونته من دراسات وتفكير خلال ربع قرن منذ وقع الحادث حتى كتابة هذه السطور، هذا الرأي يتخذ دعامته من الأحداث والأقوال التالية: 

أولا: الدقة الشاملة في إعداد السرادق وتنظيم الذين يحتلون مقاعده، وقد سبق أن اقتبسنا كلمات إبراهيم الطحاوي الذي يقرر أن هيئاتٍ ثلاثًا كانت مكلفة باحتلال مقاعد السرادق؛ هي هيئة التحرير، وعمال مديرية التحرير، والحرس الوطني. وهذا يوضح أنه لم يكن هناك مقعد يمكن أن يتسلل إليه مغامر ليعتدي على جمال عبد الناصر؛ فما كان الوصول إلى المقاعد أمرا ميسورا، ولم يترك للجماهير إلا المقاعد الخلفية النائية. 

ثانيا: قضية الجنيهين اللذين تحدثت عنهما الصحف المصرية، وقالت: إنهما أُعطيا لمحمود عبد اللطيف لينفق منهما على أولاده وأسرته هي في تقديري أسطورة لم يُجَدْ حبكها؛ فالمبلغ الذي يقدم لمن هو فقير ويطلب منه أن يقدم على هذه المغامرة لا بد أن يكون مبلغا ضخما، يغري بالإقدام على هذا الجرم. 

ثالثا: ثماني رصاصات تنطلق من مسدس يمسك به رجل مشهود له بالدقة في إصابة الهدف، ولا تنجح واحدة من هذه الرصاصات في إصابة الهدف أو إصابة أي شخص من الذين يحيطون بجمال عبد الناصر، أو إصابة أي إنسان على الإطلاق.. هذا في تقديري مستحيل!! 

ثم إن المشرفين على السرادق سرعان ما طمأنوا الناس ودفعوهم للهدوء، ولو كانت هناك مؤامرة فعلا لانفض الحفل مخافة أن يكون هناك مزيد من الرصاص. 

ومما يتصل بالإصابات نذكر أن الإصابات القليلة التي حدثت كانت من زجاج انكسر، ربما من الزحام والجموع التي تحركت عقب الحادث، ولم تكن هناك إصابات من المسدس على الإطلاق. 

رابعا: كانت المسافة بين المكان الذي قيل: إن محمود عبد اللطيف أطلق منه النار وبين جمال عبد الناصر 300 متر، وكان عبد الناصر على منصة عالية، وهذه المسافة وارتفاع الهدف يجعلان من المستحيل نجاح الخطة وإصابة الهدف، وبالتالي لا يقدم على هذا العمل جماعة لهم خبرات بالتخطيط والأمور العسكرية. 

خامسا: من المعروف أن الإخوان المسلمين كانت عندهم ذخائر ومدمرات هائلة، ولو اتجهوا للاغتيال لكان هناك وسائل أخرى لتحقيق هدفهم، ومن المستحيل أن يقدموا على هذا العمل بمسدس لا يستعمل عادة إلا عند المسافات التي لا تتجاوز أصابع اليدين من الأمتار، وقد تحدثت الصحف آنذاك عن أسلحة ومفرقعات ضبطت لدى بعض الإخوان بالإسكندرية كانت تكفي لنسف المدينة كلها.[8] 

سادسا: حكاية النوبي الذي حمل المسدس سيرا على الأقدام من الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة حكاية ساذجة ننقدها من النقاط التالية: 

1ـ كيف اتُّهم محمود عبد اللطيف قبل العثور على المسدس؟ مع ملاحظة أن المسدس الذي قيل: إنه وجد معه لم يستعمل ذاك المساء. 

2ـ كيف أفلت المسدس المستعمل من الذين قبضوا على محمود عبد اللطيف؟ 

3ـ لماذا لم يسلم النوبي المسدس لنيابة الإسكندرية؟ 

4ـ لماذا جاء هذا الرجل سيرا على الأقدام طيلة هذا المسافة التي لا تقطع عادة سيرا على الأقدام؟ 

سابعا: يروي صلاح الشاهد[9] أنه كان يقود سيارته مساء يوم 16 وسمع جزءا من خطاب الرئيس من مذياع بالسيارة ثم سمع الطلقات، فأسرع نحو بيت الرئيس ليكون مع أولاده في هذه الأزمة، ولم يجد صلاح الشاهد بالبيت اضطرابا أو ذعرا وأخذ يداعب أولاد الرئيس الذين كانوا يلعبون، وهذا يوحي لي بأن أسرة الرئيس كانت تعلم سلفا بما سيجري، وقد شاهد هذا الاطمئنان قبل أن يتصل بهم عبد الناصر من الإسكندرية.[10] 
كل هذا يؤكد ما قلته، وأنا مطمئن تمام الاطمئنان: أن قيادة الإخوان -العلنية والسرية- ليس لها أدنى علاقة بهذا الحادث، وأن الذي فكر فيه ودبر خطته أولا هو هنداوي دوير، وأن خطته كشفت لعبد الناصر يقينا، وإن كنا لا نعلم كيف تم ذلك على وجه القطع. وأن عبد الناصر استغل هذا الأمر، وأخرجه -مع رجاله- على الطريقة التي تم بها، والتي تدل كل خطواتها ووقائعها على أن محمود عبد اللطيف ليس هو الذي أطلق الرصاص، وليس مسدسه الذي انطلق منه الرصاص. 

لقد أطلت الوقوف عند (حادث المنشية) وحق لي أن أفعل، فإن هذا الحادث كان هو السبب الظاهر فيما حلّ بي وبإخواني من تنكيل وتعذيب وتشريد، استمر عدة سنوات، حتى قضى بعضهم عشرين عاما في الأشغال الشاقة، ولا تزال له آثاره في سير الجماعة حتى اليوم. فليس كثيرا أن نطيل عنده الوقوف والتأمل والمقارنة والتحليل.* 

*المصدر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذى الفاضل دكتور جمال
> 
> قرأت الإقتباس وتوصلت إلى ان الأخوه الكرام ابن طيبه واستاذه جيهان
> توصلا لحل وقناعه ترضيهما
> 
> ولكن لى تعليق بسيط
> 
> هل نحكم على عهد معين من خلال اعمال فنية تشوهه وإحنا عارفين كويس ان كل فترة بتحاول تشوه إللى قبلها وتقدر تشوف فيلم الأرض ورد قلبى وغيرها من الافلام اللى اظهرت مساوئ الملكية
> 
> ...



عزيزتي فراشة
بهذه الطريقة ستتداخل الخطوط وتتشابك
أتريدني أنا أكمل

النظرة الفاحصة والخبيرة علي الظروف العالمية قبل وأثناء وبعد إنقلاب عبد الناصر ودستة الأشرار في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢

أم تريدني أن أرد علي أسئلتك بعاليه

لماذا هذه العجاله

وماذا سنجنيه من معرفتنا أن عبد الناصر ليس هو الديكتاتور الوحيد في العالم
هل هذه نقطة في صالحه مثلا
هل هذه شطاره مثلا

هاكي  بونشيه ديكتاتور شيلي






> .....
> * موت بونشيه ديكتاتور شيلي السابق                                * 
> 
> 
> *                         كتبهاamal askaf ، في                     10 ديسمبر 2006                      الساعة:                     23:54 م                 * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



والخلاصة العسكر ليسوا ليحكموا
وإنما ليدافعوا عن أوطانهم
في ساحات الحروب
وليسوا ليجلسوا علي كراسي السلطة
إلا في حالة واحدة
كما حدث مع الرئيس الراحل الجنرال دويت أيزنهاور
الذي حكم أمريكا ليس عن طريق الإنقلاب
وإنما عن طريق الإنتخاب الحر غير المزور
لمدة فترتين كل فترة ٤ سنوات فقط
وليس ليحكم مدي الحياة
وطالما هناك قلب ينبض

فأرجوكي عزيزتي فراشة تأجيل الأسئلة
الموجهة لي
حتي أنتهي من شهادتي
لأنك قد تجدي بعض الأجوبة
التي ترد علي أسئلتك
من خلال شهادتي
وشكرا علي تفهمك

----------


## فراشة

> *من فم القرضاوي*
> 
> 
> * حادث المنشية تمثيلية أم خداع؟ 
> 
> 
> المنصة أثناء الحادث
> 
> ذكرت ما كنت أعانيه من قلق وحيرة وأسى، نتيجة الانقسام الحاد في صفوف الجماعة التي عشنا فيها شبابنا، ونذرنا لها حياتنا، وقد علمنا من كتاب الله تعالى، ومن سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن وقائع التاريخ: أن شر ما تصاب به الجماعات هو انقسامها على أنفسها، وتفرق أبنائها فيما بينهم. 
> ...


أستاذى الفاضل القواس

حقيقة الجزئية  دى خلاص وصلت وانا أحييك عليها
إقتنعت بها 100%

وباحييك كونك من الإخوان إللى أكن لهم كل إحترام


تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> عزيزتي فراشة
> بهذه الطريقة ستتداخل الخطوط وتتشابك
> أتريدني أنا أكمل
> 
> النظرة الفاحصة والخبيرة علي الظروف العالمية قبل وأثناء وبعد إنقلاب عبد الناصر ودستة الأشرار في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢
> 
> أم تريدني أن أرد علي أسئلتك بعاليه
> 
> لماذا هذه العجاله
> ...


خلاص يادكتور

انا معاك للنهاية

ومش هاسأل إلا لما تفتحلى باب المناقشة

ويمكن وقتها ماكنش محتاجه


خالص شكرى وتقديرى

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى الفاضل القواس
> 
> حقيقة الجزئية  دى خلاص وصلت وانا أحييك عليها
> إقتنعت بها 100%
> 
> وباحييك كونك من الإخوان إللى أكن لهم كل إحترام
> 
> 
> تحياااااااتى
> ...




ليس بالضرورة أن أي واحد يقول
كلمة حق
يكون إخوانجي
المرحوم زوج خالتي كان من الأخوان
وأنا لست من الأخوان
وزوج عمتي الله يرحمه كان أخو السيدة زينب هانم الوكيل
حرم الزعيم الراحل مصطفي النحاس باشا
وأنا لست من الوفديين
ووالدي الله يرحمه حاصل علي وسام الإستحقاق من الراحل عبد الناصر
وأنا لست ناصريا ولن أكون
إذا من أنا

 أنا مسلم موحد بالله
وأقيم في مصر
وأعتبر نفسي
شاهدا علي العصر
كارها للظلم والديكتاتورية 
والإستكراد والإستبداد
والإستهبال والجهل والإحتلال
بكل أشكاله وأنواعه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> فلننظر سويا بنظرة فاحصة وخبيرة علي الظروف العالمية قبل وأثناء وبعد إنقلاب عبد الناصر ودستة الأشرار في ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢
>  
> أهم نقاط هذه النظرة الفاحصة: 
> 
>  حرب عالميه كبري ولدت أنا أثنائها في أكتوبر ١٩٤٢ وفي نهايتها ألقيت قنبلتين ذريتيين علي نجازاكي وهيروشيما باليابان ١٩٤٥ 
> جلاء الإحتلال البريطاني عن جوهرة التاج البريطاني الهند في ١٩٤٧ وبدء غياب الشمس عن الإمبراطورية التي كانت الشمس لا تغيب عنها ولا فضل لجمال عبد الناصر في جلاء المحتل البريطاني (الإستعمار القديم ) عن مصر فبريطانيا العظمي كانت خارجه كانت خارجه كما خرجت من كل مستعمراتها القديمة بداية بالهند ومرورا بمصر وغيرها من الدول الأفريقية وغير الأفريقيةحرب فلسطين في ١٩٤٨ بين العرب واليهودالحرب الكورية في الفترة بين١٩٥٠ -١٩٥٣ 
> 
> *هاري ترومان*
> 
> ...



وإستكمالا لما بدأناه بالأمس

نجد أن بزوغ نجم الإمبريالية الجديدة متمثلة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واكب غياب الشمس عن الإستعمار (الإحتلال) القديم متمثلة في بريطانيا العظمي واكب ذلك أيضا سطوع نجم الإتحاد السوفييتي...وهذا شجع عبد الناصر بعد جلاء البريطانيين الطبيعي عن مصر إستمرارا في جلائها عن بقية مستعمراتها في شتي أنحاء المعمورة  شجعه  علي قراره المتهور والسريع جدا بدون معرفة عواقب هذا القرار ألا وهو قرار تأميم شركة قناة السويس العالمية وهذا القرار الخاطئ يشبه تماما القرار الخاطئ للرئيس السادات في عبور القناة في حرب ٧٣ وهو لا يقدر مدي خطورة هذا العبور وماذا يمكن أن يحدث بعد هذا العبور (تفاصيل ذلك تجدونها في مواضيع أخري في المنتدي) ....  لماذا كان عبد الناصر متسرعا في تأميمه للقناة ...هذا ما سنعرفه في الإقتباس التالي:




> *تأميم قناة السويس* أي نقل الملكية من الحكومة البريطانية إلى الحكومة المصرية مقابل تعويضات تمنح للأجانب.
> وقد تم ذلك في عهد الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر وذلك في 26 يوليو عام 1956.  وذلك بسبب رفض البنك الدولي تمويل الحكومة المصرية لبناء السد العالي. وكان تأميم قناة السويس سبباً للعدوان الثلاثي الذي قامت به بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل علي مصر.





> *تاريخ  قناة السويس :* 
> 
> * ترجع فكرة إنشاء قناة تربط بين النيل والبحر الأحمر إلى الفرعون سنوسرت الثالث      ، وافتتحها عام ١٨٧٤ قبل الميلاد ، وكانت هذه القناة تسد بفعل الزمن ثم يطلق      عليها من يستطيع تطهيرها أسمه ومن هنا جائت الأسماء العديدة لهذه القناة فسميت      قناة سيتي الأول ، ثم قناة نخاو ، ثم قناة داوا الأول ، ثم قناة بطليموس، ثم      قناة الرومان ، ثم قناة أمير المؤمنين بعد الإحتلال الإسلامى حيث تحول      إستخدامها فبعد أن كانت هذه القناة تجلب الخيرات إلى مصر عن طريق رحلات البحارة      التجار إلى جنوب البحر الأحمر أصبحت هذه القناة وسيلة لحمل خيرات مصر إلى      الجزيرة العربية (السعودية الآن)*
> *     وتعتبر قناة السويس أول قناة تربط بين البحرين الأحمر والأبيض ، والتي تم      افتتاحها للملاحة الدولية في 17/11/ ١٨٦٩م، وقد تعرضت القناة للإغلاق خمس مرات      ، كان آخرها بسبب حرب عام ١٩٦٧م، حيث استمرت مغلقة طيلة ثماني سنوات إلي أن      أعيد فتحها للملاحة في ٥ يونيو عام ١٩٧٥.
>     وقناة السويس تقع إلي الغرب من سيناء، وهي ممر ملاحي مائي بطول ١٦٣ كيلو متراً،      وكان ديليسيبس قد أقنع محمد سعيد باشا حاكم مصر بالحصول علي فرمان امتياز مدته      ٩٩ عاماً، وفي ٢٥ أبريل ١٨٥٩ ضرب ديليسيبس أول فأس إيذاناً بالحفر في حفل بسيط،      وفي ١٦ نوفمبر ١٨٦٩ أقام الخديو إسماعيل حفل افتتاح أسطورياً.
> وقبل انتهاء سنوات الامتياز بحوالى 12 سنة وفي مدينة الإسكندرية قام الرئيس      عبدالناصر26/7/ ١٩٥٦ بإعلان تأميم قناة السويس لتمويل مشروع السد العالي بعد      رفض البنك الدولي.*



نعم قبل *قبل انتهاء سنوات الامتياز بحوالى 12 سنة فقط يتهور* البكباشي الشاب ويجعل إسرائيل وفرنسا وبريطانيا تهاجم مصر وفي لحظات تقع سيناء في أيدي اسرائيل لماذا كل هذا لتمويل مشروع بناء السد العالي ولماذا هذه العجلة في بناء هذا السد العالي هل لو فيه فائدة لمصر مش كان من باب أولي الفراعنه المصريين القدماء كانوا بنوه كما بنوا أهرامات الجيزة العملاقة (تجدون التفاصيل في مواضيع أخري بالمنتدى)  لو كان الأمر في أيدي غير العسكريين  ماكان لقرار التأميم هذا أن يري النور  وكان يجب الأنتظار لعودة قناة السويس إلي الأدارة المصرية بعد ١٢ سنه  فقط  مثلما عادت هونج كونج والتي كانت مؤجرة لبريطانيا إلي حضن أمها الصين لكن نعمل إييه للمخ الصعيدي المجفل للزعيم البكباشي عبد الناصر!



ونواصل بعد فاصل 

لنري أدوار كل القوي العالمية أثناء الهجوم الثلاثي علي مصر في ١٩٥٦  وزيادة شعبيته المزيفة عند الشعب المصري والعربي....

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كالعادة فراشة متألقة دوماً
لم أقرأ الا الموضوع ولم أمر على أي رد اذ أني على عجالة
فقط سأقول كلمة مختصرة ربما أعود بعدها
أنا عاشق لعبد الناصر رحمه الله وتربيت في بيت عاشق له .. بل اني طالما دخلت في مناظرات خاصة مع الاخوة العرب حوله
وان طلبتم مني ايجاز الموضوع كله وحياة عبد الناصر كلها في سطر واحد فقط سأقول لكم الأتي:
"جمال عبد الناصر ديوان شعري لأسطورة عشق وحلم عظيم للأمة والوطن مات قبل أن تكتمل أنشودته ببيت الانتصار الأخير"
موته قبل اتمام هذا البيت الأخير هو سبب اختلافنا حول الرجل حتى الأن وبعد رحيله بـ 39 سنة

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> أستاذى الفاضل استاذ عاصم
> 
> قصدك إن عبد الناصر كان مجرد أداه لتنفيذ مخططات معينة لدول معينه
> وده كان من غير هو مايدرى؟
> 
> طيب هل ده ماكنش موجود ايام الملكية ولا ايام السادات او العصر الحالى؟
> 
> 
> غيره بينفذ نفس الدور وهو يدرى
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 الاهداف التي كانت تسوق عبد الناصر
انهاء الملكية التابعة للباب العالي " امبروطرية سابقة " 
 التخلص من راس مالية موجهة نحو التقدم وتفتيت الاقتصاد الحر وتقيد الفكر الراس مالي الموجه
" طلعت حرب فكر اقتصادي وطني" أصحاب المصانع والتجارة العالمية التي تقوم علي ما تنتجة مصر من منتجات زراعية لها سمعة عالمية " القطن" وبعض الصناعات المتطورة في ذلك الوقت " النسيج"
مثل مصنع الشوربجي الذي تم تاميمة وبه أحدث مكن لصناعة اللينو وهو نوع من الاقمشة وكان له صيت 
عالمي في ذلك الوقت " وقت التأميم"
مصنع الشربجي ومصنع كبريت النيل وهما متجاوران " ملك اسرة الشوربجي" كان بهم 300 عامل قبل التأميم .. وبعد التاميم.عشر الف عامل ويذياده .. " تخريب الاقتصاد . ووقف التطور . منين نصرف علي تطوير صناعة.
الشعب كله لبس كستور ونخلي الطابق مستور :Boring: 
ماريونت خشب وخيوط بلا روح او عقل يفكر
من سبقوه كانو مثله تماما ولكن كانوا عندهم وعي بوجود الخيوط التي تحركهم فكانوا يطلبون الثمن ...
الملك كان له حدود وخطوط حمراء لا يتعداها . أنه فاسد وووو ولكن كانت هناك قوي سياسية تحاسبه وركبة علي أنفاسه ... أما جمال كان راكب علي أنفسنا بالكرباك وزوار الفجر ولقمة العيش 
السادات اعطي .....واخذ ما يُريد مقابل ما اعطي
مبارك يعطي ويأخذ مقابل ... أما جمال عبد الناصر اعطي كل شيء -  بدون مقابل لشعبه " اعطي سيناء وقيام التحالف الامريكي الصهيوني .. اعطي انهيار الاقتصاد بتمويل حرب اليمن والجزائر.. تأميم الارض الزراعية وتفتيت الملكية التي نعاني منه الان ...احتكار القوي العاملة بلقمة عيش وأزلالها تحت مسمي الوطنية ...  وأكتفي بمقابل لنفسه نرجسية مرضية وغباء من أجل البقاء فقط البقاء في السُلطة ...
يكفي أن نطبق علي أهل عبد الناصر قانون عبد الناصر من أين لك هذا !!!!؟؟؟؟
هل أخذ أم لم يأخذ شيا...
وشوفي أهل الرئيس محمد نجيب وطبقي عليهم قانون عبد الناصر من أين لك هذا؟؟؟ لتعرفي هل أخذ أم أعطي
وكذلك السادات طبقي عليهم قوانينهم الاشتراكية مين اين لك هذا ..؟؟؟
وانت تعرفي ماذا فعل بنا العسكر في زمن العساكر 
فمن اين كان نظام عبد الناصر يستدين؟
من الشعب المصري كلة كان يستدين عبد الناصر
الي يومنا هذا لم يتم تسديد ديون الأتحاد السوفيتي ومازلنا نسدد فوائد القرض اياه " قرض بناء السد وتمويل التسلح"
من أين ....؟
من الذهب الذي كان يغطي الجنية المصري كان يستدين عبد الناصر
من ممتلكات الأقطاعيين والاسرة المالكة الناهبة المنهوبة اللي معظمها ما نعرفش أين ذهبت!!!
الثورة أو الانقلاب كما هو الواقع خيرها في غيرها 
حاول قدر المستطاع أن امسك لساني عن اوصاف ونعت وخلافة أحتراما لمن يكتبون في الموضوع
" بعيني شفت علي باب المحكمة وأنا صغير رجل عاري ضخم الجسد شعره منكوش ويغطي عورته
بقطعة قماش ومربوط من رقبته وبيسحبه عسكري "ملكي "واثار الكرباك علي جسده .. والناس من الاتوبيس تبسق عليه ... وسألت أمي ايه ده يامي قالت لي دول الكلاب اللي كانو ها يموتوا بابا جمال
...!!!!
بابا جمال ربنا يخليه يطول عمره ويديه جبلي عروسة واخويا حصان شي ياحصان ارقصي ياعروسة
الله يجحمه ما طرح ماراح.أمين أمين
" ملحوظة قانون من أين لك هذا قانون نبوي حق ارادوا به باطل"
تحياتي

----------


## فراشة

> ليس بالضرورة أن أي واحد يقول
> كلمة حق
> يكون إخوانجي
> المرحوم زوج خالتي كان من الأخوان
> وأنا لست من الأخوان
> وزوج عمتي الله يرحمه كان أخو السيدة زينب هانم الوكيل
> حرم الزعيم الراحل مصطفي النحاس باشا
> وأنا لست من الوفديين
> ووالدي الله يرحمه حاصل علي وسام الإستحقاق من الراحل عبد الناصر
> ...


طبعا يادكتور مش بالضرورة ان أى واحد يقول كلمة حق يبقى من الإخوان

وكلامى مش معناه كده خالص


أنا باحترم كل كلمة بتتقال سواء كانت مؤيده أو معارضة

وكلها بتعبر بحق عن رأى صاحبها ووجة نظره

مهما كان إنتماؤه

متابعة وبتركيز شديد شهادتك على العصر

وأثق إنها حق


تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *طيب نسيبنا من الأخوان
> اي دوله محترمه يا دكتور فيها حرية قيام احزاب دينيه مش حقول وسطيه لا متشدده حتى
> لو الكنيسه و الأخوان يريدان قيام حزبين ما الذي يمنع*



والدليل علي كده ألمانيا دوله محترمه جدا
وفيها الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي
***************************
* سياسة واقتصاد* 

* الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي: 
الأولوية لإصلاح سوق العمل وإحياء العلاقة مع واشنطن * 



_Gro&#223;ansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:
 ميركل وشتويبر يعرضان برنامجهما الانتخابي_

* الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي يريد الفوز في الانتخابات القادمة على اساس برنامج إصلاحي طموح وتحت قيادة انجيلا ميركل التي يتوقع أن تكون أول امرأة تتولى منصب المستشار في بلاد غوته وشيلر.* 

أعلن الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي عن برنامجه الانتخابي الذي ينوي تطبيقه في حال فوزه بالانتخابات البرلمانية المبكرة في النصف الثاني من سبتمبر/ أيلول القادم. وبذلك تنتهي موجة التكهنات التي أثيرت حول البرنامج في الأسابيع الأخيرة.  وقد شدد الحزب من خلاله على ضرورة صياغة سياسة متكاملة من أجل تحقيق "نقطة تحول تجاه مستقبل أفضل". كما يهدف إلى كسب ثقة الناخب الألماني بقدرة الحزب على تشكيل حكومة قادمة قادرة على مواجهة تحديات الإصلاح والعولمة التي تواجه ألمانيا. 

 

***************************

 

*النتائج الأولية تشير إلى تقدم الأحزاب المسيحية بانتخابات البرلمان الأوروبي*

*مفكرة الإسلام: أظهرت النتائج الأولية لانتخابات البرلمان الأوروبي تفوقًا كبيرًا للأحزاب المسيحية المحافظة في أوروبا على منافسيها من الأحزاب الاشتراكية و اليسارية.
وكشفت استطلاعات الرأي أن أحزاب اليمين ويمين الوسط يمكن أن تخسر عددًا من المقاعد، غير أنها ستبقى القوة الأولى في البرلمان الأوروبي في ستراسبورج.
وأشار استطلاع لرأي ناخبين أدلوا بأصواتهم في انتخابات البرلمان الأوروبي إلى أن، اليميني المتطرف، خيرت فيلدرز، زعيم حزب "الحرية" الهولندي، حقق مكاسب مهمة. 
وأضاف الاستطلاع أن الحزب اليميني المتطرف اقترب من الفوز بأربعة مقاعد من أصل خمسة وعشرين، يجري التنافس عليها. 
يذكر أن فيلدرز أثار جدلًا واسعًا بإنتاجه لفيلم يهاجم الإسلام ويشبِّه القرآن الكريم بكتاب "كفاحي" لأدولف هتلر.*




*
*


***************************


لكن تعمل إيييه للصهاينه
وخلي بالك
الصهاينه ومش اليهود
وتحكماتهم وترزيتهم ودساتيرهم المتفصله
علي المقاس
مقاس الأولاد وبس
البنات لأ
الأولاد وبس



وتقول إييه بقي
هي حلال هناك
وحرام هنا
شوفوا إزاي


ما إحنا قلنا قبل ده تار وبايت
وأتنقل من الصعيد للفلاحين بتوع وجه بحري
برضه عجبي!

----------


## فراشة

> * 
> 
> لقد أطلت الوقوف عند (حادث المنشية) وحق لي أن أفعل، فإن هذا الحادث كان هو السبب الظاهر فيما حلّ بي وبإخواني من تنكيل وتعذيب وتشريد، استمر عدة سنوات، حتى قضى بعضهم عشرين عاما في الأشغال الشاقة، ولا تزال له آثاره في سير الجماعة حتى اليوم. فليس كثيرا أن نطيل عنده الوقوف والتأمل والمقارنة والتحليل.*







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القواس  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...



أستاذى القواس

فهمته من الفقرة الموجودة فى الإقتباس الأول

وأعتذر إذا كنت أسأت فهمها

وفى كل الحالات ده أمر خاص بك

ومش مضطر توضح إنتماءك

ومرحبا بك وبآرائك سواء كنت من الأخوان أو لأ

تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> كالعادة فراشة متألقة دوماً
> لم أقرأ الا الموضوع ولم أمر على أي رد اذ أني على عجالة
> فقط سأقول كلمة مختصرة ربما أعود بعدها
> أنا عاشق لعبد الناصر رحمه الله وتربيت في بيت عاشق له .. بل اني طالما دخلت في مناظرات خاصة مع الاخوة العرب حوله
> وان طلبتم مني ايجاز الموضوع كله وحياة عبد الناصر كلها في سطر واحد فقط سأقول لكم الأتي:
> "جمال عبد الناصر ديوان شعري لأسطورة عشق وحلم عظيم للأمة والوطن مات قبل أن تكتمل أنشودته ببيت الانتصار الأخير"
> موته قبل اتمام هذا البيت الأخير هو سبب اختلافنا حول الرجل حتى الأن وبعد رحيله بـ 39 سنة



إبن رشــــــــــــد

إنت فين؟؟؟؟؟

هههههه إلحقنى وقعت فى وسط عمالقة أنا مش قدّهم

شكرا على كلماتك الطيبة ورأيك إللى باحترمه جدا

وأتمنى إنك ترجع تكلمنا بالتفصيل أكتر

وتقرأ باقى المشاركات بقدر الإمكان لإن كلها راائعة

كل شكرى وتقديرى لمشاركتك

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

الأخت فراشة اسمحي لي أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا الموضوع المزمن في شعوبنا العربية التي كما ذكر أحد الاخوة تختلف حول الأشخاص بدلًا من أن تختلف حول المواقف،
أنا رأيي ان زيد مثل عبيد و تعددت الشخصيات و الديكتاتورية واحدة ماذا يفرق عبد الناصر عن غيره؟ هل كان عبد الناصر ديمقراطي - لا سمح الله؟ بالعكس هو مؤسس الحزب الأوحد، بل هو متهم - رحمه الله - بأنه مسئول عن فساد الحياة السياسية في مصر بعد الثورة. بل و أحد أسباب نفي محمد نجيب هو اصرار محمد نجيب رحمه الله وقتما كان رئيسًا للبلاد على أن يعود الجيش الى مكانه و يترك الساحة للسياسيين.
لا أنكر أن له ايجابيات ليست موجودة في العصر الحالي، مثل تطوير الصناعة و غيره، لكن للأسف أفسد كل هذا بقبضته الحديدية و افساده للسياسة و ادخاله للهواة بدلًا من الأساتذة السياسيين المحترفين، و مازلنا نرى الهاجس الأمني يتقدم كل شئ في تفكير مسئولينا الآن بسبب عبد الناصر أيضًأ، بدءَا من قانون الارهاب الجديد الذي قد يتيح للشرطة أن تدخل بيوتنا بدن استئذان الى أخيرًا ما يناقشونه من التعدي على حرية المنتقبات بحجة الأمن أيضًا.
خلاصة ما حدث في مصر من وجهة نظري من أول ليلة الثالث و العشرين من يوليو حتى الآن، مجموعة من شباب مصر كان هدفهم وطني في بداية الأمر، عرضوا أنفسهم لمخاطر من أجل انقلاب عسكري لمصلحة مصر، ثم رأوا أن من حقهم بعد ما كادوا يضحوا بأنفسهم فداءًا لهذا الشعب المسالم أن يحكموه و يفرضوا سيطرتهم عليه و يتقاسموا الكعكة المصرية فأصبح منهم رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس مجلس الشعب و الوزراء و المحافظون و رؤساء الجامعات بل و في مراكز حساسة مثل القائد العام للقوات المسلحة و شغله شاب في الثلاثينيات من عمره في رتبة مشير! فكانت النتيجة كما نرى جميعًا في شتى مجالات الحياة و هي نتيجة طبيعية لأن كل هؤلاء العسكر لم يمارسوا السياسة يومًا قبل ذلك، و ظلوا يتخبطون في قراراتهم و توجهاتهم من يومها حتى عهدنا هذا.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأخت فراشة اسمحي لي أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا الموضوع المزمن في شعوبنا العربية التي كما ذكر أحد الاخوة تختلف حول الأشخاص بدلًا من أن تختلف حول المواقف،
> أنا رأيي ان زيد مثل عبيد و تعددت الشخصيات و الديكتاتورية واحدة ماذا يفرق عبد الناصر عن غيره؟ هل كان عبد الناصر ديمقراطي - لا سمح الله؟ بالعكس هو مؤسس الحزب الأوحد، بل هو متهم - رحمه الله - بأنه مسئول عن فساد الحياة السياسية في مصر بعد الثورة. بل و أحد أسباب نفي محمد نجيب هو اصرار محمد نجيب رحمه الله وقتما كان رئيسًا للبلاد على أن يعود الجيش الى مكانه و يترك الساحة للسياسيين.
> لا أنكر أن له ايجابيات ليست موجودة في العصر الحالي، مثل تطوير الصناعة و غيره، لكن للأسف أفسد كل هذا بقبضته الحديدية و افساده للسياسة و ادخاله للهواة بدلًا من الأساتذة السياسيين المحترفين، و مازلنا نرى الهاجس الأمني يتقدم كل شئ في تفكير مسئولينا الآن بسبب عبد الناصر أيضًأ، بدءَا من قانون الارهاب الجديد الذي قد يتيح للشرطة أن تدخل بيوتنا بدن استئذان الى أخيرًا ما يناقشونه من التعدي على حرية المنتقبات بحجة الأمن أيضًا.
> خلاصة ما حدث في مصر من وجهة نظري من أول ليلة الثالث و العشرين من يوليو حتى الآن، مجموعة من شباب مصر كان هدفهم وطني في بداية الأمر، عرضوا أنفسهم لمخاطر من أجل انقلاب عسكري لمصلحة مصر، ثم رأوا أن من حقهم بعد ما كادوا يضحوا بأنفسهم فداءًا لهذا الشعب المسالم أن يحكموه و يفرضوا سيطرتهم عليه و يتقاسموا الكعكة المصرية فأصبح منهم رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس مجلس الشعب و الوزراء و المحافظون و رؤساء الجامعات بل و في مراكز حساسة مثل القائد العام للقوات المسلحة و شغله شاب في الثلاثينيات من عمره في رتبة مشير! فكانت النتيجة كما نرى جميعًا في شتى مجالات الحياة و هي نتيجة طبيعية لأن كل هؤلاء العسكر لم يمارسوا السياسة يومًا قبل ذلك، و ظلوا يتخبطون في قراراتهم و توجهاتهم من يومها حتى عهدنا هذا.



أوجزت فأصبت الهدف عزيزي الباشمهندس
محمد ذهني
ولكن إسمح لي
أن أختلف معك خلافا هندسيا
تلك المهنة التي تجمعنا سويا
الصناعه تعني ماذا
بالطبع تعني المهندسين
إذا إحكي لنا
عزيزي الباشمهندس
عن نقابة المهندسين
هذه أولا
عن أي صناعة تتكلم
علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر
أين مصر من صناعة الدراجات
أي البسكليتات
وصناعة السيارات
أو حتي صناعة التوك توك
خلي الطابق مستور
يا بلد
كل شغلتك
مجرد تجميع سيارات من كل أنحاء العالم
يا بلد المصانع الحربية
لإنتاج صواريخ
حرب إيطاليا
بتاعة الموالد والأعياد
وكمان بتقول تطوير الصناعه
صناعة 
الحلاوة الرشيدي
والرابسو يغسل أكثر بياضا


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNgDakSQPAg[/ame]

أتحداك يا باشمهندس
لو أستطاعت الصناعة المصرية
ومطورها الراحل ناصر
أن يصنعوا فقط عشرة سيارات فقط
مثل تلك السيارة الحلاوة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> إبن رشــــــــــــد
> 
> إنت فين؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هههههه إلحقنى وقعت فى وسط عمالقة أنا مش قدّهم
> 
> شكرا على كلماتك الطيبة ورأيك إللى باحترمه جدا
> 
> وأتمنى إنك ترجع تكلمنا بالتفصيل أكتر
> ...


*أنا موجود أهوه .. 
واضح فعلاً انك وقعتي وقعه جامده والناس كلها هنا عمالقة زي مقولتي وداخله بالسواطير.
والموضوع وكل دقيقتين بيزيد مشاركة .. هحاول أقرا شوية في الردود بعدها أشارككم الحوار.*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f: نصيحه عامه :f: 
لكل المشتركين الأفاضل في هذا الموضوع
لا تضيعوا وقتكم الثمين
في مناقشة ما كتبه الآخرون
إذا كنت شاهدا علي العصر
فهات ما عندك
وهات ما يجيش بصدرك
غير ناسيين أن عنوان
الموضوع
حسب ما كتبته
الأخت الفاضله
فراشه
هو
 [ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1361892#post1361892"] إنت بتحب عبد الناصر والا بتكرهه؟وليه؟[/ame]

أما إذا كنت غير شاهدا علي هذا العصر
فأهلا بك أيضا وبمراجعك الموثقه وغير المنحازه
لهذا وذاك
بشرط أن لا تكون هذه المراجع
هي كتب التاريخ والتربية الإجتماعية
الصادرة عن وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية
والتي تناست أن اللواء محمد نجيب
هو أول رئيس لمصر
بعد رحيل الملك فاروق

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*بسم الله الهادي
أحسد دكتور جمال من تمكنه من لملمه أوراقه المبعثرة في المنتدى والمختصة بالموضوع أما أنا فلن أتمكن.
ضاعت كل النقاشات والنظارات من على صفحات النت ومن على جهازي أيضاً.
كذلك لا أظن أن بمقدوري أن أجمع حولي عشرات الكتب ألملم منها أوراقي ومعلوماتي التي تساعدني في سرد وجهة نظري كاملة مثلما كنت أفعل قديماً كوني لا أملك حالياً لا الوقت ولا الجهد الكافي للاتمام.
وعليه سأشرح وجهة نظري كاملة مع احترام للمخالف .. لن أفرض رأيي عليه وأرفض اسلوب فرض رأيه عليّ بداعي النقاش.
فأنا أتفق مع مشاركة أستاذ أيمن رشدي العقلانية والخاصة بأن نوع النقاش هنا في موضوعنا هذا هو النوع الجدلي الذي لن ينتهي الى كفة معينة يرجحها عن الأخرى.
والأن بسم الله نبدأ
يختلف كثيرين مع عبد الناصر ولهم أسبابهم
- منهم من يكره عبد الناصر بداعي أنه قومي غلب القومية العربية والهوية العربية على نظيرتها الاسلامية ويتخذوا من علاقاته بالاتحاد السوفيتي والهند أمثلة يهاجموه بسببها.
- ومنهم من يكرهه لتوجهه للعرب ويروا أنه بذلك أضاع على بلده الكثير من خيراتها فيهاجموا مواقفه مع الجزائر واليمن ويبكوا احتياطي الذهب في البنك المركزي المصري وقد كان يوزع على قبائل اليمن لدعم معركة عبد الناصر هناك.
أو انه صادر أملاك وأضر بصناعات كالشوربجي وغيرها.
وأنه أدخل بلاده في حروب وصراعات لا ناقة لها ولا جمل.
- ومنهم من يحمله كل سيئة نعاني منها حتى الأن ويلقي بها عليه .. فالديكتاتورية بسببه والفساد بسببه وهجرات العقول بسببه والمرض والجهل وكل الآفات بسببه .. بسبب ذلك الرجل الذي حكم مصر 16 سنة لا بسبب الذي حكمها من بعده 11 أو بسبب الذي حكمها من بعدهم 28 سنة
- ومنهم من يكرهه كراهية منه لزوار الفجر وتصرفات رجال الأمن في عهده خاصة مع الجماعات الاسلامية وفي مقدمتها الاخوان المسلمين.
هكذا لا يتفق الكارهين لعبد الناصر على سبب واحد ويختلفوا في أسباب كراهياتهم له تبعاً لاختلاف تياراتهم الفكرية.
وقد بالغ الكثير من كارهوه الى درجة أن بعضهم نسب الأصل اليهودي له وأراد أخرون أن يثبتوا تعامله مع المخابرات الأمريكية قبل الحكم واثبات أن مراده كان السلطة وفقط.
بامكاني القول أني قرأت الكثير جداً عن ذلك الرجل وناقشت كثيرين .. قرأت لأعدائه أكثر مما قرأت لمريديه ومحبيه .. قرأت لمحمد جلال كشك كتاب ضخم اسمه "كلمتي للمغفلين" يهاجم فيه بضراوة كل من يحب عبد الناصر ويحاول فرض رأيه الكاره له على القراء بشتى الطرق .. وقرأت لعمر التلمساني وقرأت لكثيرين لا أذكرهم حالياً.
السؤال الأول هو هل أحب عبد الناصر بلده حقاً؟
لا أظن أن أغلب المختلفين مع عبد الناصر سيظلموه لدرجة نفي محبته لها بل عشقه لها .. ذلك الرجل أحب بلاده حتى النخاع .. حلم بها وأرادها دولة حاضرة وقوية تقود العالم العربي والنامي كله لمحاربة المستعمر الأجنبي .. أراد أن يبني كرامة للمصري والعربي وسط غيرهم من الأمم.
السؤال الثاني هل كانت كل سياسات عبد الناصر صائبة؟
هنا سأتحدث بلساني .. لا أظن أن كل سياسات عبد الناصر كانت سليمة .. لكن دعونا نتذكر أولاً وقبل تفنيد سياساته الخاطئة أن ذلك الرجل اتخذ سياساته هذه في الفترة بين 1952-1970 بينما نحكم عليها الأن بفكر وبرؤى مستقبلية ناقدة ومفندة في سنة 2009 .. أي بعد أن تكشف لنا الكثير مما لم يكن ظاهراً لأي امرئ وقت اتخاذ مثل هذه السياسات.
- عبد الناصر مثلاً كان يتصرف في أوائل عهده بحكم أن مصر دولة عظمى في المنطقة فكان يود أن يخوض حربين في وقت واحد .. جيشه في اليمن وجيشه في سيناء يستعد لمهاجمة اسرائيل أو أنه فقط يناوشها وقد ثبت أن ذلك التصرف خاطئ أفقده حربين وأغلب جيشه.
- عبد الناصر مثلاً كانت له غاية فلسفية من اقامة الأحياء العمالية حول القاهرة والتي تطورت لتصبح عشش فقيرة تحيط بالأحياء الغنية .. اذ كان يري أن احاطة القاهرة بأحياء الطبقة العاملة من كل جانب سيحمي الثورة .. وقد ثبت فيما بعد أنها خطأ عمراني جسيم أضر بالقاهرة وبشكلها كثيراً لم نفلح في علاج الأمر للأسف حتى الحين.
السؤال الثالث هل كان عبد الناصر ديكتاتوراً؟
ومن لم يكن ديكتاتوراً في مصر؟
عبد الناصر لم يؤسس الديكتاتورية .. على الأقل عبد الناصر زعيم ثوري حكم مصر في انقلاب وغيرها من ملكية الى جمهورية وتولى بفكر قومي جديد على الدولة صار يخاطب منه العالم العربي كله ويجمعه تحت رايته .. كان يحارب الملكيين في بلاده وخارج بلاده وكان يحارب الاستعماريين في بلده وخارج بلاده .. عبد الناصر لم يكن رجل عسكري يسعى الى انقلاب وحسب بل كان رجل يملك فكر يود أن يطبقه ويحلم يعمل عليه .. أي مفكر عقلاني سيقر أن الرجل انقلاب بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني وأي انقلاب أو تجديد في الدنيا يحتاج لقوة السلاح بجانب الاعلام في البداية لتثبيته والأمثلة على ذلك لا تعد ولا تحصى لعل أهمها الثورة الفرنسية نفسها.
السؤال الرابع ما مزايا عبد الناصر وماذا استفدنا منه؟
أهم مزاياه عشقه لبلاده وشخصيته الثورية الفذة .. تلك الشخصية التي جمعت العرب تحت رايتها ووحدت العالم النامي بجانبه وأرعبت كارهيه من القوى الاستعمارية في أوربا وجعلت القوتان العظميتان في ذلك الوقت تعد له ألف حساب .. كل حاول أن يستميله الى معسكره.
أهم مزاياه أنه أعطانا تراثاً هائلاً من الرصيد السياسي لازلنا نستخدمه حتى الحين .. جعل لمصر سعر واسم حاضر وقوي وسط العالم العربي ووسط العالم كله .. استخدم السادات هذا الرصيد ولازال مبارك يستخدمه.
وان كنا للأسف نفقده منذ فترة طويلة .. فلا كلمة لنا في العالم اللاتيني ولا في العالم الافريقي والأسيوي مثلما كانت .. بل لا كلمة أو حضور في دول حوض النيل حتى.
حين أعرب المجتمعون في اليونسكو عن رغبتهم في أن يكن رئيس اليونسكو القادم من افرقيا لم تفلح مصر بفاروق حسني وحينما أعربت الفيفا عن رغبتها أن تكن البطولة القادمة في افرقيا أيضاً خسرنا بصفر عظيم.
فان كنا نخسر في كل الفعاليات مع وجود دوماً رغبة عالمية لأن يكن للقارة الافريقية السبق في الأمر فأين نحن اذاً ان دخلنا معترك عالمي لا يفضل الرجل الافريقي فيه عن غيره .. أو بمعنى أدق ما هو مدى سطوتنا وحضورنا على الأمم وقدرتنا على جمع الأصوات مثلما كنا فيما مضى؟
عبد الناصر لم يكن زعيماً ثورياً فذاً جذب أنظار العالم كله اليه والى مصر وحسب ولم يهدي مصر رصيد سياسي لازالت تتغنى به حتى اليوم وحسب بل كانت له أيضاً محاسن جمة.
مجانية التعليم هذه ليست بالأمر اليسير أبداً بعد أن كان حكراً على طبقات دون أخرى .. المعاشات .. ادخال الصناعة بقوة الى مصر .. هيئة عربية للتصنيع كانت تدار برأس مال عربي في مصر .. كان فيها تجارب على صواريخ وكانت تحلم بانتاج سيارة مصرية 100% كل ذلك كان حقيقة
اقامة السد العالي رغم أنف العالم كله .. توليد كهرباء ظللنا سنوات وسنوات نعتمد عليها وحدها دون غيرها.
عبد الناصر تسبب في نكسة 67!
ربما .. لكن أرجوكم اقرأوا عن حرب الاستنزاف وعن اعادة بناء الجيش المصري .. عن اصرار الدولة على بناء حائط صواريخ يحمي سمئاها راح ضحاياه الكثير من المهندسين المصريين لنعرف بحق هل ينسب بعض نجاح اكتوبر الى عبد الناصر هو كذلك أم أن الفضل كله للسادات من بعده؟
- بعد نكسة 67 أرسل الرئيس بومدين الى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بان جميع المطارات و الطائرات الجزائرية تحت أمر وتصرف القيادة المصرية كما ارسلت على الجبهه المصرية ثلاث فيالق دبابات وفيلق مشاه ميكانيكا وفوج مدفعية ميدانى و فوج مدفعية مضادة للطائرات سبع كتائب اسناد وسرب طائرات ميج 21 وسربان ميج17 وسرب طائرات سوخوى وكان خطابه للجنود الذاهبين للقتال على الجبهه المصرية( ان جزء من امتنا يقع عليها عدوان فأذهبوا ودافعوا عنه وليس امامكم الا خيارين النصر او الشهادة)
سوريا لم يختلف موقفها هي الأخرى في العدوان الثلاثي وقبل 67 .. وليبيا وغيرهم.
في حرب اكتوبر  أغلب البلدان العربية أرسلت قوات لمؤازرة مصر وسوريا .. عندما حصل نقص فى الامدادات و السلاح أرسل الرئيس بومدين شيكا موقعا على بياض مقابل أى سلاح تحتاجه مصر أو سوريا فى الحرب.
- وأما العراق فقد وضعت كافة الوحدات العسكرية تحت أمر القيادة المصرية والسورية وحتى 6 أكتوبر لم يكن للعراق أى جندى على الجبهه السورية حتى أندلاع الحرب قامت العراق بارسال قواتها الجوية فورا الى سوريا وارسال اكبر قدر ممكن من القطاعات العسكرية البرية ايضا فلم يمر يوم 7 أكتوبر حتى كان للعراق على الجبهه السورية 600 دبابة وثلاث فرق مشاة اما على الجبهه المصرية فكانت لها فرقتان فرقة مدرعة و الاخرى مشاة.
- الكويت استقبلت الطيارين المصريين فى الكويت بل وقامت بارسال لواء اليرموك و سرب طائرات الى مصر بل كانت الكتائب الكويتية ضمن الكتائب التى عبرت قناة السويس.
- السودان عندما اشتدت الغارات الصهيونية داخل العمق المصرى لم تتردد السودان فى نقل الكليات العسكرية الى اراضيها كما ارسلت فرقة مشاةعلي الجهبة.
- ليبيا قامت بنقل الكلية البحرية المصرية الى اراضيها وعندما واجهت القيادة المصرية مشكلة التفوق الجوى الصهيونى على طائراتنا قامت ليبيا بعقد صفقة طائرات ميراج مع فرنسا و استخراج جوازات سفر ليبية للطيارين المصريين من أجل التدريب فى فرنسا وعندما واجهت مصر مشكلة شراء الدبابات تى 62 قامت ليبيا بدفعها وعندما قامت الحرب قامت ليبيا بارسال طائراتها لتكون تحت القيادة المصرية.
- الشيخ زايد رحمه الله طلب من سفير الامارات فى لندن بحجز جميع غرف العمليات الحرجة المتنقلة وشراء هذا النوع من كل دول أوروبا ليعالج فيها الجنود المصريين و السوريين و الفلسطنيين وتقديم كافة التسهيلات لرجال الاعلام الذين يريدون السفر الى الجبهه المصرية و السورية وعندما حصل نقص فى الاسلحة فقام باقتراض مليار دولار من البنك الدولى وتحويلها للاتحاد السوفيتى تحت حساب الاسلحة التى تحتاجها مصر وسوريا للحرب وعندما سئل عن موقف الولايات المتحدة اتجاة بلاده من سياسة حزر البترول ولا يخشى العدوان على بلاده فقال(أن دولتنا جزء من الامة العربية يوجد بيننا دين و التاريخ واللغة والآلام و الامال و المصير المشترك فالبترول العربى ليس اغلى من الدم العربى )
- السعودية كانت ترسل ما عليها من التزامات لمصر وسوريا كما قال الملك فيصل لآحد الصحفيين عن أحتمال أعتداء الولايات المتحدة على بلاده بسبب حظر البترول وموقفها من الحرب (فقال أن ما نقدمه هو أقل القليل مما تقدمه مصر وسوريا من تقديم ارواح جنودها فى معارك الامه المصيرية واننا قد تعودنا على عيش الخيام ونحن على استعداد الرجوع اليها مرة اخرى وحرق ابارالبترول بايدينا والا تصل الى ايد اعدائنا)
- البحرين ومع اندلاع حرب اكتوبر شهدت شوارع البحرين اجتماعات ولقاءات شعبية للتبرع بالاموال والمعانات العينية والتبرع بالدم لمساندة الجيش المصرى كما اعلنت حكومة البحرين على لسان الشيخ خليفة القرار التالى (تعلن حكومة دولة البحرين انها بالنظر للموقف الذى تقفة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية من الامه العربية وهى فى غمرة نضالها العادل والمشروع ضد العدو الصهيونى انسجاما مع كل ما يتطلبة الواجب القومى حيال الامه فقد قررنا وقف تصدير البترول للولايات المتحدة الامريكية )
ثم لحقتة بقرار ثانى حيث قررت حكومة البحرين انهاء جميع الاتفاقيات الموقعة بينها و بين امريكا الخاصة بمنح تسهيلات للبواخر الامريكية فى ميناء البحرين 
- اليمن لا احد يستطيع أن ينكر ان لولاها ما استطاعت مصر أغلاق باب المندب بمدمرتين فقط 
- المقاومة الفلسطينية كانت عند اندلاع الحرب موزعة على الجبهات العربية المتاخمة لفلسطين حيث قامت بالعمل خلف خطوط العدو وذلك بنصب الكمائن وزرع الالغام تنفيذ الاغارات على تجمع العدو قذف تجمعات القوات الصهيونية حيث نجحت فى تدمير جهاز الرادار فى جبل الجرمق شمال فلسطين السيطرة على معسكر الخلصية ومطار البصة كما كانت ضمن قوات الكوماندوز السورى التى اسقطت على جبل الشيخ كماكانت قوات المقاومة على الجبهه المصرية تحت قيادة الجيش الثالث حيث وكل اليها الدفاع عن الضفة الغربية للبحيرات المرة بين كبريت وكسفريت كما شاركت فى الدفاع عن مدينة السويس كما شهد لهم قائد الجيش الثالث بالبسالة وروح التضحية
من المسئول عن هذه السيمفونية الرائعة من التضحية والعمل الجماعي؟
من يرجع اليه الفضل في كل ذلك؟
السادات فيما بعد  وبعد اختلاف العرب حول كامب ديفيد صار يسب العرب في بياناته قائلاً "الكلاب نحن من علمناهم التمدن!"
وأما عهد مبارك فهو أسوأ وأسوأ .. انظروا لحال العرب ورؤساء العرب فلا يحتاج لشرح.
فقط عودوا الى المجلات والصحف القديمة وانظروا مسيرات جنازاته المليونية في العالم العربي كله لتوفوا عملاق بحجم جمال عبد الناصر حقه.
انظروا الى الوفود العربية والأجنبية التي شاركت في توديعه كيف كانت واقرأوا تعليقات العالم كله عدو كان له أو صديق على خبر موته الجلل*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> نصيحه عامه
> لكل المشتركين الأفاضل في هذا الموضوع
> لا تضيعوا وقتكم الثمين
> في مناقشة ما كتبه الآخرون
> إذا كنت شاهدا علي العصر
> فهات ما عندك
> وهات ما يجيش بصدرك
> ....
> أما إذا كنت غير شاهدا علي هذا العصر
> ...


هههههه 
هل ترى مستواي من مستوى كتب التاريخ والتربية الاجتماعية الصادرة عن وزارة التربية والتعليم يا دكتور؟  :Baby:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> فقط عودوا الى المجلات والصحف القديمة وانظروا مسيرات جنازاته المليونية في العالم العربي كله لتوفوا عملاق بحجم جمال عبد الناصر حقه.
> انظروا الى الوفود العربية والأجنبية التي شاركت في توديعه كيف كانت واقرأوا تعليقات العالم كله عدو كان له أو صديق على خبر موته الجلل
> 
> *


 :f2: 
أبني وزميلي وأخي الأصغر
ابن رشد
هل تأذن لي بأن  أهنئك
علي سردك الرائع
والمتوازن إلي حد ما ولكن 
للأسف أنهيته
نهاية عاطفية
بذكرك الجنازة المليونية
والتي حضرتها أنا بالفعل
وكنت وقتها أسكن مع عائلتي في ميدان قصر الدوبارة
وأيضا لأن والدي يرحمه الله كان مديرا عاما
لفندق سميراميس القديم
المطل علي كوبري قصر النيل
وقد ذكرت ذلك من قبل
ولا داعي لتكراره هنا مرة أخري
نحن هنا لسنا لنحكم علي عبد الناصر
بجنازته التي تشبه كثيرا
جنازة عبد الحليم حافظ

عزيزي ابن رشد أنت في مجرد مشاركة واحدة أفرغت كل حمولتك ونحن هنا ولكوني مهندسا في الأساس يهمنا في المقام الأول وزن الأمور من المدخلات والمخرجات  Inputs & Outputs بمعني وزن الأمور من ناحية بدايتها ونهايتها ونقول عن هذا Materials Balance ولا داعي لأن أطيل الآن  في هذا الأمر وسيكون ذلك في نهاية شهادتي علي ذلك العصر وألخصه في: لو وزنا الإيجابيات مقابل السلبيات ماذا ستكون النتيجة؟! هذا إذا كان هناك إيجابيات تستحق الذكر أفادت مصر حقا من مثل هذا الإنقلاب العسكري الفاشل المسمي كذبا ثورة ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢ المجيدة.....
ولو كوني مهندسا أذكرك بشئ قد يغيب عنك نحن كمهندسين يهمنا شيئان مهمان جدا ألا وهما الأساسيات والأساسات وبدونهما أنسي الهندسة تماما وتعلمنا في الكلية التصميم والرسم الهندسي وأتحداك أن تجئ بمهندس معماري لتطلب منه أن يبني لك بيتا أو عمارة بدون أساسات ليقوم ويرتفع عليها البناء وهذا ما فعله بالظبط الزعيم البكباشي الديكتاتور جمال عبد الناصر (رامبو زمانه!) حيث أستمع لشخصه ونفسه فقط للأسف الشديد لكونه كما تقول  أنت




> *أهم مزاياه عشقه لبلاده وشخصيته الثورية الفذة .. تلك الشخصية التي جمعت العرب تحت رايتها ووحدت العالم النامي بجانبه وأرعبت كارهيه من القوى الاستعمارية في أوربا وجعلت القوتان العظميتان في ذلك الوقت تعد له ألف حساب .. كل حاول أن يستميله الى معسكره.*



أي أن الزعيم الراحل شخصية نرجسية تحب الظهور والوقوف علي خشبة المسرح (سبق أن أوضحنا ذكر ذلك في مشاركات سابقة)

زد علي ما سبق كوني مهندسا تخصصت في تحليل الإنهيارات فجمعت بين الضدين البناء والإنهيار ومن هنا جاءت بل أيضا ستجئ تحليلاتي بإذن الله خالية تماما من العواطف!

وهناك مثل عامي ينطبق تماما علي
علي الزعيم والديكتاتور الراحل
عبد الناصر

إدي العيش لخبازه حتي لو ياكل نصه

وياريته كان عمل زي سوار الذهب
أو حتي سمع كلام الناس إللي أكبر منه
بس نقول للدماء الصعيدية التي تجري في عروقه
 

 :f: وطبعا عزيزي ابن رشد هناك فرق بيننك وبين كتب الوزارة إياها

 
ونواصل بعد حين بإذن الله شهادتي علي العصر

----------


## الصقر النبيل

الى  استاذنا  ابن  رشد  المصرى  يسلم  قلمك  الشريف  وتسلم  ايدك ---فقد  اطلقت  من  الرصاص  ما  اراحنا  (و يكفى هذا)  واهنئ  فراشتنا  الغالية  على  استدعائها  لك ---ولعل  هذه  تكون  رصاصة  الرحمة  لانهاء  هذا  النقاش  ووئد  تلك  السوفسطائية*

----------


## فراشة

> الأخت فراشة اسمحي لي أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا الموضوع المزمن في شعوبنا العربية التي كما ذكر أحد الاخوة تختلف حول الأشخاص بدلًا من أن تختلف حول المواقف،
> أنا رأيي ان زيد مثل عبيد و تعددت الشخصيات و الديكتاتورية واحدة ماذا يفرق عبد الناصر عن غيره؟ هل كان عبد الناصر ديمقراطي - لا سمح الله؟ بالعكس هو مؤسس الحزب الأوحد، بل هو متهم - رحمه الله - بأنه مسئول عن فساد الحياة السياسية في مصر بعد الثورة. بل و أحد أسباب نفي محمد نجيب هو اصرار محمد نجيب رحمه الله وقتما كان رئيسًا للبلاد على أن يعود الجيش الى مكانه و يترك الساحة للسياسيين.
> لا أنكر أن له ايجابيات ليست موجودة في العصر الحالي، مثل تطوير الصناعة و غيره، لكن للأسف أفسد كل هذا بقبضته الحديدية و افساده للسياسة و ادخاله للهواة بدلًا من الأساتذة السياسيين المحترفين، و مازلنا نرى الهاجس الأمني يتقدم كل شئ في تفكير مسئولينا الآن بسبب عبد الناصر أيضًأ، بدءَا من قانون الارهاب الجديد الذي قد يتيح للشرطة أن تدخل بيوتنا بدن استئذان الى أخيرًا ما يناقشونه من التعدي على حرية المنتقبات بحجة الأمن أيضًا.
> خلاصة ما حدث في مصر من وجهة نظري من أول ليلة الثالث و العشرين من يوليو حتى الآن، مجموعة من شباب مصر كان هدفهم وطني في بداية الأمر، عرضوا أنفسهم لمخاطر من أجل انقلاب عسكري لمصلحة مصر، ثم رأوا أن من حقهم بعد ما كادوا يضحوا بأنفسهم فداءًا لهذا الشعب المسالم أن يحكموه و يفرضوا سيطرتهم عليه و يتقاسموا الكعكة المصرية فأصبح منهم رئيس الجمهورية و رئيس مجلس الشعب و الوزراء و المحافظون و رؤساء الجامعات بل و في مراكز حساسة مثل القائد العام للقوات المسلحة و شغله شاب في الثلاثينيات من عمره في رتبة مشير! فكانت النتيجة كما نرى جميعًا في شتى مجالات الحياة و هي نتيجة طبيعية لأن كل هؤلاء العسكر لم يمارسوا السياسة يومًا قبل ذلك، و ظلوا يتخبطون في قراراتهم و توجهاتهم من يومها حتى عهدنا هذا.


أخى الفاضل م.محمد ذهني

أهلا بك واسعدنى جدا ان تدلو بدلوك فى هذا الموضوع




> الأخت فراشة اسمحي لي أن أدلو بدلوي في هذا الموضوع المزمن في شعوبنا العربية التي كما ذكر أحد الاخوة تختلف حول الأشخاص بدلًا من أن تختلف حول المواقف،


أعتقد ان الاختلاف على الاشخاص مافرقش كتير عن الاختلاف على المواقف

فالشخص ماهو إلا موقف
وإذا كنا نختلف على الشخص فهذا الإختلاف من أجل مواقفه وتقيمها

ووضعها فى ميزان المميزات والعيوب للوصول لنتيجه او قناعة داخلية

بمواقفه

الجميل فى مشاركتك انك ماركزتش على السلبيات بس
لكن اوردت بعض الايجابيات ولو انها باهته

والخلاصة أن أكثر ماأضر بالبلد حكمها بواسطه عسكريين غير مؤهلين 

لقيادتها سياسيا

فحكموا بقبضه من حديد

باشكرك باشمهندس محمد على تواجدك ورأيك

وسعيدة بمشاركتك

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *أنا موجود أهوه .. 
> واضح فعلاً انك وقعتي وقعه جامده والناس كلها هنا عمالقة زي مقولتي وداخله بالسواطير.
> والموضوع وكل دقيقتين بيزيد مشاركة .. هحاول أقرا شوية في الردود بعدها أشارككم الحوار.*


ربنا يخليك إبن رشد انا فعلا باشكرك إنك اهتميت

ههههههه واستجبت لندائى ورجعت





> *بسم الله الهادي
> أحسد دكتور جمال من تمكنه من لملمه أوراقه المبعثرة في المنتدى والمختصة بالموضوع أما أنا فلن أتمكن.
> ضاعت كل النقاشات والنظارات من على صفحات النت ومن على جهازي أيضاً.
> كذلك لا أظن أن بمقدوري أن أجمع حولي عشرات الكتب ألملم منها أوراقي ومعلوماتي التي تساعدني في سرد وجهة نظري كاملة مثلما كنت أفعل قديماً كوني لا أملك حالياً لا الوقت ولا الجهد الكافي للاتمام.
> وعليه سأشرح وجهة نظري كاملة مع احترام للمخالف .. لن أفرض رأيي عليه وأرفض اسلوب فرض رأيه عليّ بداعي النقاش.
> فأنا أتفق مع مشاركة أستاذ أيمن رشدي العقلانية والخاصة بأن نوع النقاش هنا في موضوعنا هذا هو النوع الجدلي الذي لن ينتهي الى كفة معينة يرجحها عن الأخرى.
> والأن بسم الله نبدأ
> يختلف كثيرين مع عبد الناصر ولهم أسبابهم
> - منهم من يكره عبد الناصر بداعي أنه قومي غلب القومية العربية والهوية العربية على نظيرتها الاسلامية ويتخذوا من علاقاته بالاتحاد السوفيتي والهند أمثلة يهاجموه بسببها.
> ...



أهلا بك ابن رشد وبعودتك الاكثر من رائعة




> فأنا أتفق مع مشاركة أستاذ أيمن رشدي العقلانية والخاصة بأن نوع النقاش هنا في موضوعنا هذا هو النوع الجدلي الذي لن ينتهي الى كفة معينة يرجحها عن الأخرى.


انا اتفق معك ومع استاذ ايمن ان نوع الحوار جدلى

فإذا كان جدلى فى حدود احترام الرأى والرأى الآخر فده مش غلط

ولكنه جدلى بالنسبة للمشاركين بآرائهم

لكن بالنسبة للمتلقى أكيد بيساعده على تكوين رأى عقلانى محايد
أو على الأقل بيوضح امامه معلومات تاريخيه جديده 

يعنى من المؤكد فى استفاده ما بشكل من الأشكل..صح؟

أما بالنسبة لمشاركتك فهى متوازنة جدا وعقلانية جدا

ومقنعة لأقصى درجه

حتى الجزء الأخير والخاص بالجنازة فهو واقع مش مجرد عواطف

ومانقدرش نضع جنازة عبد الناصر فى تصنيف واحد مع جنازة عبد الحليم

مع ان فى كلاهما ظهرت مشاعر الحب المتدفق

لكن اختلفت اسبابه

وبرده كلامنا مش على حب او كره عبد الناصر كشخص
لكن كمواقف أدت للشعور ده بالحب أو بالكره

باشكرك أخى ابن رشد على مجهودك ومشاركتك

المنطقية العقلية المقنعة كثيرا

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> أ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				أي أن الزعيم الراحل شخصية نرجسية تحب الظهور والوقوف علي خشبة المسرح (سبق أن أوضحنا ذكر ذلك في مشاركات سابقة)
> ...


ههههههه خلاص مش هاتكلم تانى هاأجل المناقشة للآخر

فى انتظار عودتك مع كل شكرى

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> الى  استاذنا  ابن  رشد  المصرى  يسلم  قلمك  الشريف  وتسلم  ايدك ---فقد  اطلقت  من  الرصاص  ما  اراحنا  (و يكفى هذا)  واهنئ  فراشتنا  الغالية  على  استدعائها  لك ---ولعل  هذه  تكون  رصاصة  الرحمة  لانهاء  هذا  النقاش  ووئد  تلك  السوفسطائية*


والدى الفاضل الصقر النبيل

انا باشكر لحضرتك متابعتك معانا فى الموضوع وده شئ يسعدنى جدا

ههههه وباشكر اخى ابن رشد انه حضر فور استدعائى له

واشكره على مشاركته الرائعة

لكن والله اقولك حاجة

انا ديلوقت مابقاش يهمنى انى اكون رأى عن عبد الناصر قد مايهمنى الاستفاده من كل معلومة مكتوبة هنا

وفى النهاية وبعد انتهاء المناقشة ومعرفة كل الآراء والمعلومات

مش هاحدد القناعة اللى وصلتلها وهاسيبها مفتوحة لكل قارئ 

يحددها من وجهة نظره وحسب اقتناعه بالكلام المكتوب هنا

ولكن بعد الاستفاده بكل معلومة اتكتبت

كل شكرى وتقديرى لحضورك وكلماتك الطيبة

واتمنى برده تستمر معنا للنهاية 

تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> *بسم الله الهادي
> أحسد دكتور جمال من تمكنه من لملمه أوراقه المبعثرة في المنتدى والمختصة بالموضوع أما أنا فلن أتمكن.
> ضاعت كل النقاشات والنظارات من على صفحات النت ومن على جهازي أيضاً.
> كذلك لا أظن أن بمقدوري أن أجمع حولي عشرات الكتب ألملم منها أوراقي ومعلوماتي التي تساعدني في سرد وجهة نظري كاملة مثلما كنت أفعل قديماً كوني لا أملك حالياً لا الوقت ولا الجهد الكافي للاتمام.
> وعليه سأشرح وجهة نظري كاملة مع احترام للمخالف .. لن أفرض رأيي عليه وأرفض اسلوب فرض رأيه عليّ بداعي النقاش.
> فأنا أتفق مع مشاركة أستاذ أيمن رشدي العقلانية والخاصة بأن نوع النقاش هنا في موضوعنا هذا هو النوع الجدلي الذي لن ينتهي الى كفة معينة يرجحها عن الأخرى.
> والأن بسم الله نبدأ
> يختلف كثيرين مع عبد الناصر ولهم أسبابهم
> - منهم من يكره عبد الناصر بداعي أنه قومي غلب القومية العربية والهوية العربية على نظيرتها الاسلامية ويتخذوا من علاقاته بالاتحاد السوفيتي والهند أمثلة يهاجموه بسببها.
> ...


   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي العزيز أبن رشد لقد قرات ماكتبت بقلب مدافعا عن جمال عبد الناصر الذي تعشقة فانت قرات عنه وتربيت علي حبه وعين المحب عمية كما يقولوا ....
المحب يصنع من الفسيخ شربات !!!
أحب ابدا بهذه" اليمن لا احد يستطيع أن ينكر ان لولاها ما استطاعت مصر أغلاق باب المندب بمدمرتين فقط " هذا هو كلامك فلما لم ينجح اغلاق باب المندب في 67 !!!؟؟؟... لان محرك المريونت لم يسمح بذلك.
سيبك من دور اليمن !!!
تعالي لدور السعودية "فقال أن ما نقدمه هو أقل القليل مما تقدمه مصر وسوريا من تقديم ارواح جنودها فى معارك الامه المصيرية واننا قد تعودنا على عيش الخيام ونحن على استعداد الرجوع اليها مرة اخرى وحرق ابارالبترول بايدينا والا تصل الى ايد اعدائنا" هذا موقف الملك فيصل رحمة الله عليه الذي كان العقل العربي.. ذلك العقل الذي كان يحاربه
زعيم الامة العربية جمال عبد الناصر " اللي كان يقول عن فيصل - انتف  ذ قنه شعره شعره " والجماهير تصفق وتهتف بالروح بالدم نفديك يا جمال .." هذا موقف السعودية البلد العربي الذي كان يحاربه جمال عبد الناصر من خلال الأعلام ... جمال لم يصنع الموقف العربي في حرب أكتوبر 
جمال لم يكن يصنع قومية عربيه أو له فكر قومي عربي جمال كان يتاجر بالقومية العربية بفلوس الشعب المصر ومقدراته ...
موعد اذان العصر ووقت الصلاة وانا بكتب ليف" وبعدين!!!! 
الخلاصة انت تكتب بعين محب فلننتظر شهادة الدكتور جمالالشربيني  لعل تنفع الذكري
تحياتي لك ياغالي

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*كل رئيس دولة له حسناته وسيئاته
وكل من عبد الناصر والثورة ليه حسناته وسيئاته
في ناس استغلت الثورة واستنفعت من وراها وناس أخذتها مسئولية على عاتقهم وعملوا للنهوض بالبلد
مش حابب اصنف نفسي يا إما مع أو ضد أي من الثورة أو عبد الناصرأنا قابل الاتنين بمميزاتهم وعيوبهم
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *كل رئيس دولة له حسناته وسيئاته
> وكل من عبد الناصر والثورة ليه حسناته وسيئاته
> في ناس استغلت الثورة واستنفعت من وراها وناس أخذتها مسئولية على عاتقهم وعملوا للنهوض بالبلد
> مش حابب اصنف نفسي يا إما مع أو ضد أي من الثورة أو عبد الناصرأنا قابل الاتنين بمميزاتهم وعيوبهم
> *


 
يعني أنت علي الحياد
يعني محايد
لا حامضي ولا قاعدي
أي متعادل
Neutral



بمعني أنك شاري دماغك
لكن ده هو أنت
وفي موضوعنا نحن نتدارس
شخصية عبد الناصر
ومحصلة أعماله
هل هي مالت لصالحه
أم مالت ضده
؟!

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*قلت سأنتظر بعض الوقت لأرى رد دكتور جمال وبعده أضع رد اجمالي أخير لكنه تأخر وعلق على مشاركة أخونا الفاضل هاشم من بعدي .. لذا سأضع ردي الأخير الأن.
ولي في ذلك وجهة نظر وفلسفة ربما تختلفوا معها لكني مقتنع بها هي كالتالي ..
- أنا على قناعة أن أحداً منا نحن الذين قرأنا حول تلك النوعية من المواضيع تحديداً أو ناقشناها مراراً من قبل أو تأثرنا بأراء حولها وخاصة بها من الصعب للغاية علينا تغيير أرائنا بخصوصها .. تلك واحدة من الطبائع البشرية .. لذا فأي محاولة للجدال من باب فرض الرأي أو اقناع الأخر بوجهة نظر مخالفة أراها محاولة فاشلة 100% ولن تحرز أي تقدم.
فأنا على سبيل المثال لن أزحزح دكتور جمال أو أستاذ عاصم أو القواس عن أرائهم بخصوص عبد الناصر قيد أنمله ولو ظللنا نتحدث ونتبارى من اللحظة الحالية وحتى 10 أيام تالية مباراه معلوماتية كلها تقدم حقائق تاريخية موثقة. 
والأمر سيان بالنسبة لي، لن يفلح أحدهم في تغيير موقفي .. والسبب في ذلك بسيط للغاية: هو أن الموضوع بصدد الحكم على شخصية وطالما الحكم على شخصية فالأمر خاضع لأحكام عاطفية مسبقة عند الأشخاص شائوا أو أبوا يصعب تغييرها فذاك مبغض وذلك محب.
حتى لو اتفقنا على كل الأفعال المرتبطة بالشخصية من حيث نتائجها الايجابية والسلبية .. سيظل هذا يرى المميزات أكبر من العيوب وسيظل ذلك يرى العيوب أعظم.
الفائدة الوحيدة من نقاشنا برأيي هي مساعدة من لا يحمل أي رأي ومن لم يكن مهتماً بالأمر من الأساس على أن يتخذ رأي أو جانب لأي من الجانبين المشاركين.
ذلك وحده هو المستفيد والذي باستطاعته أن يختار التيار الأنسب والأكثر منطقية بالنسبة له.
وعليه وضعت رد تعجب دكتور جمال من طوله وتفصيله واجماله وان كان لم يمنعه عجبه هذا من ثنائه عليه ونعته بالمتوازن.
أنا كذلك مهندس بالمناسبة لكني أردت الرد اجمالي وملخص للأمر برمته من وجهة نظري الشخصية كوني وضعت احتمالية عدم الاستمرارية في الجدال حول شخصية الرجل كثيراً والاكتفاء برد واحد ربما يفيد من لا يملكون المعارف المسبقة ولم يتخذوا بعد أي جانب في الحديث ويكتفوا من بدايته بالمراقبة كما سبق وأسلفنا.
***
فراشة
مشاركاتك عزيزتي وأطروحاتك هي الأروع.
بالطبع أتفق معك أن ما نحن بصدده مفيد من الناحية المعلوماتية للمتابع أكثر من غيره.
سعيد بأن رأيي نال اعجابك.
***
الصقر النبيل
شاكر لحضرتك طيب الكلمات التي أسعدتني كثيراً وسعيد باتفاقك
***
دكتور جمال
ذكري للمسيرات المليونية امتداد لحديثي على تأثيرات شخصية عبد الناصر الأسطورية.
***
أستاذ عاصم




			
				أخي العزيز أبن رشد لقد قرات ماكتبت بقلب مدافعا عن جمال عبد الناصر الذي تعشقة فانت قرات عنه وتربيت علي حبه وعين المحب عمية كما يقولوا ....
المحب يصنع من الفسيخ شربات !!!
			
		

ولماذا لا تكن أنت سيدي من يجعل من الشربات فسيخ؟
صدقوني الأمر نسبي




			
				أحب ابدا بهذه" اليمن لا احد يستطيع أن ينكر ان لولاها ما استطاعت مصر أغلاق باب المندب بمدمرتين فقط " هذا هو كلامك فلما لم ينجح اغلاق باب المندب في 67 !!!؟؟؟... لان محرك المريونت لم يسمح بذلك.
سيبك من دور اليمن !!!
			
		

مصر لم تحاول اغلاق باب المندب في 67 لتفشل!
لكنها أغلقت مضيق تيران في 22 مايو 1967 
دور اليمن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال اغفاله .. مصر كانت تتزود زادها كله من اليمن .. أقل ما يمكن قوله في هذا المجال لو لم تكن اليمن تقدم لك دعم لوجيستي هل كنت لتفلح في اغلاق المضيق؟
أظن ان الاجابة بديهية للغاية .. حاشى وكلا!




			
				تعالي لدور السعودية "فقال أن ما نقدمه هو أقل القليل مما تقدمه مصر وسوريا من تقديم ارواح جنودها فى معارك الامه المصيرية واننا قد تعودنا على عيش الخيام ونحن على استعداد الرجوع اليها مرة اخرى وحرق ابارالبترول بايدينا والا تصل الى ايد اعدائنا" هذا موقف الملك فيصل رحمة الله عليه الذي كان العقل العربي.. ذلك العقل الذي كان يحاربه
زعيم الامة العربية جمال عبد الناصر " اللي كان يقول عن فيصل - انتف ذ قنه شعره شعره " والجماهير تصفق وتهتف بالروح بالدم نفديك يا جمال .." هذا موقف السعودية البلد العربي الذي كان يحاربه جمال عبد الناصر من خلال الأعلام
			
		

عبد الناصر كان معادي للملكيين بصفة عامة .. وكان أكثر من يخشوا على عروشهم من ثورية عبد الناصر ومن تصريحاته النارية الملك فيصل ملك السعودية رحمه الله والملك حسين ملك الأردن.
بل اني سبق وأن قرأت قصة عن محاولة قتل الملك فيصل لجمال عبد الناصر من قبل الله أعلم بصحتها.
نسيت أن تذكر أن عبد الناصر كان يهاجم الملك حسين هو كذلك ورغم ذلك لجأ الملك حسين الى عبد الناصر وكان من أوائل من أقام معاهدة دفاع مشترك معه .. عبد الناصر بقوة شخصيته جمع العرب حوله بما في ذلك من هاجمهم وقد مضاجعهم بما في ذلك السعوديين والأردنيين.
- لا أظن أن عبد الناصر كان متاجراً أستاذ عاصم
- ولا أظن ان حبه للتمثيل أو المسرح يؤخذ ضده يا دكتور جمال
مش بقول لكم كل واحد حابب يشوف حاجة هيشوفها بزاويته وزي ماهو عايزها؟
يبقى أمر حيوي وهام في شخصية عبد الناصر نسيت ذكره .. عبد الناصر من نوعية الشخصيات المتابعة للتفاصيل على عكس السادات ومبارك كرؤساء جمهوريات .. كان يتابع أعمال حرب الاستنزاف يومياً بنفسه .. وكان يكتب ملاحظات بخط يده على أمثال الكوبري الفلاني بحاجة الى كذا وكذا.
أظن شخصية كهذه لابد وأن تكن شخصية مميزة وناجحة وغير عادية بالمرة.
دمتم بود،*

----------


## فراشة

> *كل رئيس دولة له حسناته وسيئاته
> وكل من عبد الناصر والثورة ليه حسناته وسيئاته
> في ناس استغلت الثورة واستنفعت من وراها وناس أخذتها مسئولية على عاتقهم وعملوا للنهوض بالبلد
> مش حابب اصنف نفسي يا إما مع أو ضد أي من الثورة أو عبد الناصرأنا قابل الاتنين بمميزاتهم وعيوبهم
> *


أخى الفاضل هشام
أهلا بك

إنت ارتضيت المرحلة دى من تاريخ مصر بمزاياها وعيوبها

ووصلت لقناعة داخلية ترضيك نفسيا
وهى أنك ليس مع أو ضد

باشكرك أخى هشام على مشاركتك ورأيك

لك كل التقدير والإحترام

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *قلت سأنتظر بعض الوقت لأرى رد دكتور جمال وبعده أضع رد اجمالي أخير لكنه تأخر وعلق على مشاركة أخونا الفاضل هاشم من بعدي .. لذا سأضع ردي الأخير الأن.
> ولي في ذلك وجهة نظر وفلسفة ربما تختلفوا معها لكني مقتنع بها هي كالتالي ..
> - أنا على قناعة أن أحداً منا نحن الذين قرأنا حول تلك النوعية من المواضيع تحديداً أو ناقشناها مراراً من قبل أو تأثرنا بأراء حولها وخاصة بها من الصعب للغاية علينا تغيير أرائنا بخصوصها .. تلك واحدة من الطبائع البشرية .. لذا فأي محاولة للجدال من باب فرض الرأي أو اقناع الأخر بوجهة نظر مخالفة أراها محاولة فاشلة 100% ولن تحرز أي تقدم.
> فأنا على سبيل المثال لن أزحزح دكتور جمال أو أستاذ عاصم أو القواس عن أرائهم بخصوص عبد الناصر قيد أنمله ولو ظللنا نتحدث ونتبارى من اللحظة الحالية وحتى 10 أيام تالية مباراه معلوماتية كلها تقدم حقائق تاريخية موثقة. 
> والأمر سيان بالنسبة لي، لن يفلح أحدهم في تغيير موقفي .. والسبب في ذلك بسيط للغاية: هو أن الموضوع بصدد الحكم على شخصية وطالما الحكم على شخصية فالأمر خاضع لأحكام عاطفية مسبقة عند الأشخاص شائوا أو أبوا يصعب تغييرها فذاك مبغض وذلك محب.
> حتى لو اتفقنا على كل الأفعال المرتبطة بالشخصية من حيث نتائجها الايجابية والسلبية .. سيظل هذا يرى المميزات أكبر من العيوب وسيظل ذلك يرى العيوب أعظم.
> الفائدة الوحيدة من نقاشنا برأيي هي مساعدة من لا يحمل أي رأي ومن لم يكن مهتماً بالأمر من الأساس على أن يتخذ رأي أو جانب لأي من الجانبين المشاركين.
> ذلك وحده هو المستفيد والذي باستطاعته أن يختار التيار الأنسب والأكثر منطقية بالنسبة له.
> وعليه وضعت رد تعجب دكتور جمال من طوله وتفصيله واجماله وان كان لم يمنعه عجبه هذا من ثنائه عليه ونعته بالمتوازن.
> ...


أهلا بعودتك إبن رشد

أنا باكرر شكرى لك مرات ومرات لمداخلاتك الهادئة العقلانية لأبعد الحدود




> الفائدة الوحيدة من نقاشنا برأيي هي مساعدة من لا يحمل أي رأي ومن لم يكن مهتماً بالأمر من الأساس على أن يتخذ رأي أو جانب لأي من الجانبين المشاركين.


كلامك صح

أنا عارفة إن اللى بيتناقشوا فى القاعة ماحدش فيهم هايقنع التانى
لأن كل واحد شايفة من زاوية معينة ومتمسك بها
سواء بعقله او بعواطغه
لكن زى ماقلتلك المستفيد الأول هو المتلقى
إللى بيقرا رأى ورأى مخالف
ومحتار زى انا كده

مؤكد الآراء دى هاتساعدنى كتيير للوضول لقناعة يرضاها عقلى قبل عواطفى

ومش دى الفايدة الوحيدة
فى فايدة كمان وهى الحقايق التاريخية اللى كانت مجهولة بالنسبة لنا

المشاركات هنا فعلا مجال خصب للمعرفة




> أنا كذلك مهندس بالمناسبة لكني أردت الرد اجمالي وملخص للأمر برمته من وجهة نظري الشخصية كوني وضعت احتمالية عدم الاستمرارية في الجدال حول شخصية الرجل كثيراً والاكتفاء برد واحد ربما يفيد من لا يملكون المعارف المسبقة ولم يتخذوا بعد أي جانب في الحديث ويكتفوا من بدايته بالمراقبة كما سبق وأسلفنا


ردك كان أكثر من رائع ومفيد لأقصى درجة





> فراشة
> مشاركاتك عزيزتي وأطروحاتك هي الأروع.
> بالطبع أتفق معك أن ما نحن بصدده مفيد من الناحية المعلوماتية للمتابع أكثر من غيره.
> سعيد بأن رأيي نال اعجابك.
> ***


شكرا ابن رشد لكلماتك الطيبة

بل مشاركتك هى الأروع

سعيدة بتواجدك

لك كل الشكر والإحترام والتقدير

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*عليّ أن أعترف أن فراشة فتحت شهيتي بشكل كبير على تلك الفترة الثرية والرائعة من تاريخ أمتنا.
فترة امتازت بالحماسة والتجدد والأفعال وردودها، في حين نعاني حالياً من ركود داخلي لم يقدم شيئاً على عكس ما كان عليه التوقع السائد .. فقد أخرنا الركود كثيراً.
انتظروا مني اليوم موضوع في نفس القاعة له نفس العلاقة بالخوض في ذوات رؤسائنا الماضيين وأولهم الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر رحمه الله. *

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*هذا السؤال* 
*افضل من يرد عليه هم الاسرائليون هم الذين يقولون لكم بصدق لماذا كانت هزيمه 67* 
*اما المصريين لايصح ابدا ان يكونوا شاهدين على عصر من العصور فهم يميلون كل الميل لما يميلون* 
*اما موضوع كبار السن كشاهدين عيان فستجد منهم من سقول لك انه كان السبب فى حرب فتنام وكان وراء مقتل سميره مليان فى فيلا بليغ حمدى سنه 1985 وهو الى وز الامير السعودى لقتلها* 
*هو الى استورد الفراخ الفاسده والبلوبيف الفاسد فى السبعينات وهو الى جاب الهيرورين والكوكايين لشباب مصر على شان يعلمهم الكيف وهو الى علم الناس تاخد رشوه عينى عينك وهو الى علم المدرس يبقى تاجر وعلم الدكتور يبقى جزار وهو الى عمل مافيا توظيف الاموال وهو الى سرق اموال البنوك وهربها سويسرا وكان بيصرف مكافئه لاعلى مدير بنك هرب اموالنا لسويسرا وهو وهو :*
*بصراحه هنسمع حكيات وحكيات ومعجزات الراجل عملها وهو ميت قصدى اتهامات* 
*فالمصريين فدائما يروق لهم الهوى  كبار و صغيريين* 
*وببساطه نقدر نقول* 
*الى كان بيسرق جنيه فى ايام عبد الناصر كاب بيبقى حرامى بيسرق بالليل والناس نيام* 
*والى بيسرق دلوقتى بيسرق ملايين عينى عينك فى عز الظهر* 
*قيس على كده حاجات كتير* 
*وسلملى على الكوسه الى سممتنا من الاطراف الى منبت الشعر*

----------


## القواس

*الاقتصاد في عهد عبد الناصر
بدأ عبد الناصر نهضه في المجال الزراعي و الصناعي
بفضل السد العالي
فذادت الرقعه الزراعيه بكثير 
و صناعيا دخلت مصر عصر الصناعات الثقيله بقوه لماذا
1- لان الصناعات الثقيله تحتاج الى أيد عامله كثيره ( حل للبطاله )
2- ما تبقى من العلماء النازيين كانوا من هذه الفئه و قد استقطبهم عبد الناصر
3- المعسكر الذي كان معه عبد الناصر كان متقدما في تلك الصناعات

سلبيات النهضه الصناعيه في عهد عبد الناصر
1- اهمال التكنولوجيا مثل الترانزستور الذي أصبح اساس التقدم العالمي
2- اهتم بأستيراد المصانع و قطع الغيار و لم يهتم بأساس مما جعلنا تحت رحمة الغير
3- عندما أراد اللحاق بالركب جاء عن طريق التجميع في مصانع بنها و هي ما تسبب بالفارق التكنولوجي بيننا و بين الغرب

شيء أخر
عندما خسر عبد الناصر أموال الدوله في حروبه العديده ليصبح بطل العرب
دخلت اسرائيل علينا سنه 67 سنة الغطرسه القياديه و كنا تقريبا بدون سلاح فعال
و حرب الاستنزاف استخدم فيها عبد الناصر أرخص سلاح و أكثره توفرا من رأيه
الجندي المصري*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عذرا أبني وصديقي ابن رشد المصري 
أنا لست في هذا الموضوع
للنقاش والجدال
والذي عادة قد ينتهي
بغلق المواضيع
أنا هنا للإدلاء بهدوء
بشهادتي وإنطباعي وتحليلي
لعبد الناصر وعهده
ومن ثم وزن السلبيات مقابل الإيجابيات
أما بخصوص هواية عبد الناصر
للتمثيل فهذا ربطته من قبل
 بكاريزمة هذا الرجل
فقط لا غير
إنما صالحه أو مش في صالحه
فهذا سابق لأوانه
وراجع العزيزة فراشة
بخصوص رفضي للنقاشات المطولة الجانبية
قبل إدلائي بشهادتي كامله
وشكرا علي تفهمكم وقبولكم لطلبي هذا

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> يعني أنت علي الحياد
> يعني محايد
> لا حامضي ولا قاعدي
> أي متعادل
> Neutral
> 
> 
> 
> بمعني أنك شاري دماغك
> ...


*الاعتدال في الحكم على أي شخص مطلوب خصوصاً وإن شخصية عبد الناصر محل جدل ما بين مؤيدين ومعارضين، بالإضافة اني وجدت أنه من محصلة أعماله ما كان في صالحه وما كان ضده 
يبقى مكونش متعادل ازاي وعبد الناصر نفسه غير حامضي أو غير قاعدي 

عموماً .. الله يرحمه ويحسن اليه والينا

*

----------


## فراشة

> *عليّ أن أعترف أن فراشة فتحت شهيتي بشكل كبير على تلك الفترة الثرية والرائعة من تاريخ أمتنا.
> فترة امتازت بالحماسة والتجدد والأفعال وردودها، في حين نعاني حالياً من ركود داخلي لم يقدم شيئاً على عكس ما كان عليه التوقع السائد .. فقد أخرنا الركود كثيراً.
> انتظروا مني اليوم موضوع في نفس القاعة له نفس العلاقة بالخوض في ذوات رؤسائنا الماضيين وأولهم الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر رحمه الله. *


ههههههه سعيدة جدا إن الموضوع فتح شهيتك للكتابة 

وخاصتا عن الفترة الهامة  دى من تاريخ مصر

وتسجيل لشكرى وإمتنانى بمشاركتك الثرية بالموضوع

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *هذا السؤال* 
> *افضل من يرد عليه هم الاسرائليون هم الذين يقولون لكم بصدق لماذا كانت هزيمه 67* 
> *اما المصريين لايصح ابدا ان يكونوا شاهدين على عصر من العصور فهم يميلون كل الميل لما يميلون* 
> *اما موضوع كبار السن كشاهدين عيان فستجد منهم من سقول لك انه كان السبب فى حرب فتنام وكان وراء مقتل سميره مليان فى فيلا بليغ حمدى سنه 1985 وهو الى وز الامير السعودى لقتلها* 
> *هو الى استورد الفراخ الفاسده والبلوبيف الفاسد فى السبعينات وهو الى جاب الهيرورين والكوكايين لشباب مصر على شان يعلمهم الكيف وهو الى علم الناس تاخد رشوه عينى عينك وهو الى علم المدرس يبقى تاجر وعلم الدكتور يبقى جزار وهو الى عمل مافيا توظيف الاموال وهو الى سرق اموال البنوك وهربها سويسرا وكان بيصرف مكافئه لاعلى مدير بنك هرب اموالنا لسويسرا وهو وهو :*
> *بصراحه هنسمع حكيات وحكيات ومعجزات الراجل عملها وهو ميت قصدى اتهامات* 
> *فالمصريين فدائما يروق لهم الهوى  كبار و صغيريين* 
> *وببساطه نقدر نقول* 
> *الى كان بيسرق جنيه فى ايام عبد الناصر كان بيبقى حرامى بيسرق بالليل والناس نيام* 
> ...


أهلا بك استاذ أحمد وبمشاركتك فى الموضوع




> هذا السؤال 
> افضل من يرد عليه هم الاسرائليون هم الذين يقولون لكم بصدق لماذا كانت هزيمه 67 
> اما المصريين لايصح ابدا ان يكونوا شاهدين على عصر من العصور فهم يميلون كل الميل لما يميلون


هزيمة 67مش هى اساس الموضوع دى جزئية منه لأنها جزء من فترة حكم عبد الناصر

وهل إحنا للدرجة دى ماعندناش فى مصر مؤرخين محايدين يقدروا يقولوا شهادة صدق علشان نلجأ لمعرفة ودراسة تاريخنا من تأريخ أعداءنا؟






> اما موضوع كبار السن كشاهدين عيان فستجد منهم من سقول لك انه كان السبب فى حرب فتنام وكان وراء مقتل سميره مليان فى فيلا بليغ حمدى سنه 1985 وهو الى وز الامير السعودى لقتلها


مهما كان الميل لجهه معينة
مؤيد أو معارض ففى النهاية لكل قارئ إنه ياخد بوجة النظر والرأى الأقرب لتفكيره

واللى يوصله لقناعه ترضيه عقليا عن الشخصية التاريخيةاللى بنتدارسها سواء بقبولها أو رفضها تاريخيا

كليا أو جزئيا

ودى راجعه لفكر كل متلقى ومش بالضرورة نتفق على رأى ههههه لأنه مش هايحصل




> وببساطه نقدر نقول الى كان بيسرق جنيه فى ايام عبد الناصر كان بيبقى حرامى بيسرق بالليل والناس نيام
> 
> والى بيسرق دلوقتى بيسرق ملايين عينى عينك فى عز الظهر


فدى عندك حق ديلوقت البلد بتتسرق وبتتباع فى عز الضهر

باشكرك استاذ أحمد واتمنى تستمر معانا للنهاية

كل تقديرى واحترامى لمرورك ومشاركتك

تحياااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *الاقتصاد في عهد عبد الناصر
> بدأ عبد الناصر نهضه في المجال الزراعي و الصناعي
> بفضل السد العالي
> فذادت الرقعه الزراعيه بكثير 
> و صناعيا دخلت مصر عصر الصناعات الثقيله بقوه لماذا
> 1- لان الصناعات الثقيله تحتاج الى أيد عامله كثيره ( حل للبطاله )
> 2- ما تبقى من العلماء النازيين كانوا من هذه الفئه و قد استقطبهم عبد الناصر
> 3- المعسكر الذي كان معه عبد الناصر كان متقدما في تلك الصناعات
> 
> ...


مشاركة متوازنة ومحايدة(إلى حد ما) بالحديث عن الجانب الاقتصادى فى فترة رئاسة عبد الناصر بسلبياته وإيجابياته

بس اللى اعرفه إن حرب الإستنزاف مهّدت لحرب أكتوبر وأنهكت قوى اسرائيل وإقتصادها

يعنى كانت ضرورية كمقدمة لحرب أكتوبر. مش كده؟

باشكرك أخى القواس وسعيدة بمشاركاتك

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## hamou78

السلام عليكم 
  أخت فراشة أنا سؤجاوبك ولكن هذا رأيي الشخصي و أعتقد أن سؤالك كان هل أستطيع أن أحب عبد الناصر أو أكرهه وأنت أختي الفاضلة قد ورثتي حب عبد الناصر أولا عن أبيك كما قلتي ثم صار عندك شك بعدما كبرت واطلعت على تاريخ الثورة وألانقلاب وصار عندك شك في سيرته وأهدافه وأنا على فكرة جزائري ولست مصريا ولكني أؤكد لك أن الرايس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر هو ليس زعيم مصر بل زعيم ألأمة العربية بأسرها هذالأنه جاء في أحلك وأصعب وقت في تاريخ التحرر فلقد استطاع أن يجعل لنفسه قاعدة شعبية عربية هائلة لم يستطع أي زعيم أخر علماني كان أو اسلامي تحقيقها  برغم أنه كانت لاتزال بعض الدول العربية مازالت تعاني من ألاستعمار الى أنا قراراته ومواقفه الصلبة ضد الاستعمار الغربي والأحتلال الصهيوني وكريزمته الخاصة في التعامل مع رؤساء وقيادات المجتمع الدولي جعلت منه زعيما خالدا شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى فنحن نحبه في الجزائر حب أخ وأب وزعيم خالد ساند ثورتنا المجيدة ولم يخشى في الله لومة لائم اللهم ارحم عبد الناصر واجعله في الشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولائك رفيقا والحمد لله رب العالمين

تقبلي تحياتي 

                   محيي الدين الجزائري

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم 
>   أخت فراشة أنا سؤجاوبك ولكن هذا رأيي الشخصي و أعتقد أن سؤالك كان هل أستطيع أن أحب عبد الناصر أو أكرهه وأنت أختي الفاضلة قد ورثتي حب عبد الناصر أولا عن أبيك كما قلتي ثم صار عندك شك بعدما كبرت واطلعت على تاريخ الثورة وألانقلاب وصار عندك شك في سيرته وأهدافه وأنا على فكرة جزائري ولست مصريا ولكني أؤكد لك أن الرايس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر هو ليس زعيم مصر بل زعيم ألأمة العربية بأسرها هذالأنه جاء في أحلك وأصعب وقت في تاريخ التحرر فلقد استطاع أن يجعل لنفسه قاعدة شعبية عربية هائلة لم يستطع أي زعيم أخر علماني كان أو اسلامي تحقيقها  برغم أنه كانت لاتزال بعض الدول العربية مازالت تعاني من ألاستعمار الى أنا قراراته ومواقفه الصلبة ضد الاستعمار الغربي والأحتلال الصهيوني وكريزمته الخاصة في التعامل مع رؤساء وقيادات المجتمع الدولي جعلت منه زعيما خالدا شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى فنحن نحبه في الجزائر حب أخ وأب وزعيم خالد ساند ثورتنا المجيدة ولم يخشى في الله لومة لائم اللهم ارحم عبد الناصر واجعله في الشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولائك رفيقا والحمد لله رب العالمين
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي 
> 
>                    محيي الدين الجزائري



أهلا  أهلا
أخى الكريم محى الدين
والله كلامك هزنى لأقصى درجه

إحنا فعلا مش محتاجين اسرائيل علشان تشهد على تاريخنا وعلى زعيم عربى ومش هاقول مصرى

لكن محتاجين أخ عربى محايد يقول كلمة صدق

ربنا يبارك فيك أخى الكريم

سعيده بمشاركتك

تحياتى لك ولكل إخوتى واخواتى فى الجزائر

لمشاركتك كل التقدير
ولشخصك كل الإحترام

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*والله المشكله مش عبد الناصر ولا فى الضباط الاحرار ولا فى النكسه او الهزيمه على شان اصحاب كلمه هزيمه مايزعلوش لما اقول نكسه ولا فى الثوره وهنا اقولها ثوره بقوة والى مزعلاه كلمه ثوره هو حر* 
*العيب فينا احنا مالناش حاضر وبالتالى مستقبل غامض مافيش غير الماضى الذى نبكى على اطلالة* 
*طيب ماتشوفوا الفرنسيين قبل الثوره الفرنسيه واثناء الثوره وبعد الثوره شوفوا ازاى هما كملوا المشوار* 
*لكن احنا اتعودنا نقتل الماضى ونبدأ من الصفر على شان كده هنفضل واقفين عند الصفر* 
*وده اتعودنا عليه على جميع المستويات كبيره كانت ام صغيره* 
*مثلا الاخ الى قال ان عبد الناصر بنى صناعه كبرى ولكنه وضعنا تحت رحمه الاخرين وفى الواقع هو مكسوف او خايف يقول ان الصناعات الكبرى دى تم تخريبها عن عمد فى المننصف الاخير فى السبعينات خضوعا لاتفاقات كامب ديفد المشؤمة لان مصر تم التخطيط لهزيمتها فى 67 بسبب تلك النهضه الصناعيه* 
*ياريت كنا كملنا المشوار* 
*واذا كان فى عهد عبد الناصر كان النظام السياسى محدودا فلما لم نطورة بعد عبد الناصر* 
*40 سنه محلك سر كنا ازاء هزيمه عسكريه كل الجيوسش كبرت او صغرت تنهزم وتنتصر*
*لماذا اسرائيل لم تنكسر بعد هزيمتها فى 73 لانهم لهم هدف مصرين للوصول اليه لم يتوقفوا عند حد معين ويستسلمون للبكاء يلتقطوا الانفاس ثم يعيدوا البناء على ضوء الوضع الراهن وليس على اطلال الماضى* 
*انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
*ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
*كل منا ينظر مايفعله فى حياته ومايقدمه من اجل ان تكون بلادنا مثل البلدان الاخرى المتقدمه طبعا* 
*ان كان مسؤلا او مواطن عادى ينظر الى ماقدمه من اعمال حسنه واعمال سيئه ويسرد كل ماكتسبه من اموال ويعرف كم من الاموال كانت حراما وكم كانت حلال
وكم مره كان قويا وسخر قوته فى ظلم الاخرين وكم مره كان ضعيفا ووقع عليه ظلما من من هو اقوى منه 
وكم مره كان متكبر وغير متسامح وهو قوى وكم مره كان متسامح ومفرط فى حقه وهو ضعيف 
*
*حتى لايقف كل متهم فى ساحه القضاء يلصق زنوبه الى القاضى* 
*نعم احبه وساظل احبه حتى الممات*

----------


## فراشة

> *والله المشكله مش عبد الناصر ولا فى الضباط الاحرار ولا فى النكسه او الهزيمه على شان اصحاب كلمه هزيمه مايزعلوش لما اقول نكسه ولا فى الثوره وهنا اقولها ثوره بقوة والى مزعلاه كلمه ثوره هو حر* 
> *العيب فينا احنا مالناش حاضر وبالتالى مستقبل غامض مافيش غير الماضى الذى نبكى على اطلالة* 
> *طيب ماتشوفوا الفرنسيين قبل الثوره الفرنسيه واثناء الثوره وبعد الثوره شوفوا ازاى هما كملوا المشوار* 
> *لكن احنا اتعودنا نقتل الماضى ونبدأ من الصفر على شان كده هنفضل واقفين عند الصفر* 
> *وده اتعودنا عليه على جميع المستويات كبيره كانت ام صغيره* 
> *مثلا الاخ الى قال ان عبد الناصر بنى صناعه كبرى ولكنه وضعنا تحت رحمه الاخرين وفى الواقع هو مكسوف او خايف يقول ان الصناعات الكبرى دى تم تخريبها عن عمد فى المننصف الاخير فى السبعينات خضوعا لاتفاقات كامب ديفد المشؤمة لان مصر تم التخطيط لهزيمتها فى 67 بسبب تلك النهضه الصناعيه* 
> *ياريت كنا كملنا المشوار* 
> *واذا كان فى عهد عبد الناصر كان النظام السياسى محدودا فلما لم نطورة بعد عبد الناصر* 
> *40 سنه محلك سر كنا ازاء هزيمه عسكريه كل الجيوسش كبرت او صغرت تنهزم وتنتصر*
> ...


أهلا بعودتك استاذ أحمد
ههههههه إهدى ليه منفعل
عنوان الموضوع سؤال بتحبه ولا بتكرهه وليه
كل واحد بيقول رأيه وبيدلل عليه وعبد الناصر شخصية تاريخية تستحق اننا نتكلم عليها ومافيش اى انسان حتى الانبياء والرسل إللى هم أعظم من عبد الناصر فى ناس صدقوهم وناس كذبوهم




> انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %


استاذ أحمد بنحترم رأيك وحبك لعبد الناصر وماحدش طلب منك أبدا انك تحيد عن هذا الحب
إحنا طلبنا نعرف رأيك بس لكن ماحدش بيفرض على حد إنه يحب أو يكره
ده رايك واللى بيقول غير كده برده رأيه وبنحترم كل وجهات النظر

باشكرك استاذ أحمد لحضورك واجابتك على السؤال
كل التقدير والإحترام لحضورك ورأيك
تحياااااتى 

فراشة

----------


## the_chemist

> *والله المشكله مش عبد الناصر ولا فى الضباط الاحرار ولا فى النكسه او الهزيمه على شان اصحاب كلمه هزيمه مايزعلوش لما اقول نكسه ولا فى الثوره وهنا اقولها ثوره بقوة والى مزعلاه كلمه ثوره هو حر* 
> *العيب فينا احنا مالناش حاضر وبالتالى مستقبل غامض مافيش غير الماضى الذى نبكى على اطلالة* 
> *طيب ماتشوفوا الفرنسيين قبل الثوره الفرنسيه واثناء الثوره وبعد الثوره شوفوا ازاى هما كملوا المشوار* 
> *لكن احنا اتعودنا نقتل الماضى ونبدأ من الصفر على شان كده هنفضل واقفين عند الصفر* 
> *وده اتعودنا عليه على جميع المستويات كبيره كانت ام صغيره* 
> *مثلا الاخ الى قال ان عبد الناصر بنى صناعه كبرى ولكنه وضعنا تحت رحمه الاخرين وفى الواقع هو مكسوف او خايف يقول ان الصناعات الكبرى دى تم تخريبها عن عمد فى المننصف الاخير فى السبعينات خضوعا لاتفاقات كامب ديفد المشؤمة لان مصر تم التخطيط لهزيمتها فى 67 بسبب تلك النهضه الصناعيه* 
> 
> *ياريت كنا كملنا المشوار* 
> *واذا كان فى عهد عبد الناصر كان النظام السياسى محدودا فلما لم نطورة بعد عبد الناصر* 
> ...


السلام عليكم

كنت لاأنوى الكتابة في هذا الموضوع وكنت أتابعه فقط نظراً لموقفى ورأي المُسبق والمعلوم عن هذا الزعيم المزعوم

ولكن هذه العبارة التى وضعت تحتها خط في رد الأخ أحمد هى التى دفعتنى للرد

واضح أن الأخ لا يعلم أن هذه الصناعات تم تخريبها بواسطة زبانية عبدالناصر وفي حياته

وكانت الميزانيات يتم تلفيقها وتقديم بيانات مُزيفة للزعيم حتى ينام وهو يحلم أحلام وردية

السادة العسكر والأومباشية والشاويشية اللي مسكهم رئاسة هذه المصانع وهم جهلة 

كان أجعصهم بيعرف يبصم بصباع رجله بالعافية

ولكنها كانت مكافأة لهم علي ولائهم الدائم له ولإنقلابه وتحويلهم مصر إلي سجن كبير

سأقف عند هذا الحد الآن ويبدو أنى سأتابع للرد

فراشة

موضوع خلافي كبير

يحتاج للعديد من الآراء

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

نعم المشكلة في عبد الناصر ....العقل والتحليل العلمي يؤكدان علي ذلك ....سيبكم من العواطف اللي ودتكم في داهيه زمان وحتوديكم في داهيه في المستقبل بإذن الله .... ميزته الوحيدة هي كاريزمته المسرحية واللي خلت المصريين والعرب يغرقوا في بحر حبه وعشقه تماما كما توحد المصريين والعرب في حب وعشق أم كلثوم كوكب الشرق ويوسف بك وهبي عملاق المسرح العربي .... 


أديكم مثال من تجربة شخصية لي كنت إلي وقت قريب أدعوا في المساجد بصوت جهوري وبشخصيتي الكاريزمية للتوقف عن التدخين بطريقة بسيطة ومبتكرة و كانت جموع المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة لا تغادر المساجد وكان المقابل حب وإعجاب الناس بي وتطوع البعض في طباعة ما كنت أوزعه علي المصلين لوجه الله وحده بخلاف دعوتي إلي مساجد أخري خارج القاهرة والجيزة وللأسف توقفت دعوتي هذه في المساجد التي كنت أعتبرها مساجد الله وحده والتي تحولت أخيرا إلي مساجد النظام الحاكم ..... 


الزعيم اللصيني ماوتسي تونج 
والذي حول الصين إلي  أمة عصرية قوية



أحمد سوكارنو مؤسس أندونسيا الحديثة





الأستاذ غاندي مع  تلميذه 
جواهر لال نهرو


ولنعود لعبد الناصر وثورته الكاذبة والصبيانية ونتائجها إلي يومنا هذا (التفاصيل سترد تباعا فيما بعد) ولنقارن هذه الثورة الكاذبة والخادعة بل والضعيفة بثورة ماوتسي تونج في الصين وما آلت إليه الصين الشعبية وشعب الصين أو لنقارن أندونيسيا (المسلمة) وسوكارنو (عسكري أيضا) زميل عبد الناصر العسكري في حركة عدم الإنحياز وما آلت إليه أندونيسيا وشعبها ولا أنسي هنا الزميل الآخر في هذه الحركة ألا وهو الزعيم المدني وليس العسكري جواهر لال نهرو وما آلت إليه الهند من تقدم في جميع الميادين .... عبد الناصر فاشل ودليل فشله ما آلت إليه  ثورته الكاذبة والخادعة والضعيفة والصبيانية ......


ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالي

 أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَا أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا  فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَـٰكِن تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ 




وما زال هناك الكثير من شهادتي علي ذلك العصر

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*طبعا رد الاسنتذ  the_chemistوالدكتور جمال يتخذ اسلوب التحيز فى الكره ربما يكون لهم اسبابهم الشخصيه* 
*ولكنه ليس منطقى ولايعتد كشهاده 
*
*وانا مش هرد بالمثل مدافعا على شان محدش يزعل منى* 
*لكن هعيد لهم تانى* 
*انتو عملتوا ايه فى ال 40 سنه من بعد مامات* 
*هو مسك الحكم 16 سنه من 54 الى 70* 
*ايه اتعمل من سنه 70 الى 2009*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*دكتور جمال  ايش جاب لجاب* 
*هى الصين زى مصر* 


*يوم مايكون الف مصرى = واحد صينى يبقى فيه امل* 
*ماتزعلشى منى لازم نكون صادقين مع انفسنا على شان نقدر نشوف غدا يشرق من جديد*
*نسبه الصادق والامين والى مايقبلشى انه يعمل مصالحه بالغش والتدليس وعلى حساب الاخرين حتى لو كان اخوه ابن امه وابوه نادر جدا ماتصادف شخص بهذه المواصفات وربما يصل الى 001. %* 
*الان الفساد تعفن تحت الجلود وفى طيات القلوب وفى دهاليز العقول ويجرى فى الدم بسرعه تفوق سرعه الصوت*

----------


## الصقر النبيل

الى  اخينا  محيى  الدين  الجزائرى --تحية  احترام  وتقدير  لحبك  لبلدك  واخلاصك  لوطنك  ولشرفاءنا  اعلام  الثورة  العربية---اخى  الكريم  لا  عليك  اذا  صادفتك  كتابات  اخرى  مغرضة  تحمل  اجندة  خارجية  تتمنى  هدم  هذا  الوطن  وتضليل  شبابه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
> *ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
>  *
> *





> *انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
> *ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
>  *
> *






> *انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
> *ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
>  *
> *






> *انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
> *ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
>  *
> *






> *انى احب جمال عبد الناصر بكل قوه وبكل فخر ولن احيد ابدا عن هذا الحب مهما تناثرت الاكاذيب والافتراءات على السنه قله تعد1 أو 2 %*
> *ولولا ان هذا الرجل له شان كبير ماكان كل هذا النقاس حوله حتى الان* 
>  *
> *


 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
خلاص يا عم أحمد إحنا مصدقين إنك بتحب عبد الناصر
ولن تحيد أبداً عن حبك هذا
وأحلفلك بالله العظيم أنا لا أحبه وأيضا لا أكرهه
وكما قالت لك الأخت الفاضلة فراشة
نحن لسنا بصدد كره أو حب هذا الرجل
نحن هنا لأقول شهادتي عن هذا العصر
وبالكاد كان عمرك أنت وقت وفاة حبيبك هذا
٣ أو ٤ سنوات
وبالتالي كلامك وحبك ليه رومانسي ونظري للغاية
فبلاش بالله عليك تكرار كلمات الحب والكره هذه
كن عقلاني وبلاش تكون حابيبي بهذه الطريقة
وكأنك في حبك لهذا الرجل
أشبه بمجنون ليلي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال  ايش جاب لجاب* 
> *هى الصين زى مصر* 
> 
> 
> *يوم مايكون الف مصرى = واحد صينى يبقى فيه امل* 
> *ماتزعلشى منى لازم نكون صادقين مع انفسنا على شان نقدر نشوف غدا يشرق من جديد*
> *نسبه الصادق والامين والى مايقبلشى انه يعمل مصالحه بالغش والتدليس وعلى حساب الاخرين حتى لو كان اخوه ابن امه وابوه نادر جدا ماتصادف شخص بهذه المواصفات وربما يصل الى 001. %* 
> *الان الفساد تعفن تحت الجلود وفى طيات القلوب وفى دهاليز العقول ويجرى فى الدم بسرعه تفوق سرعه الصوت*


*

*
*
عزيزي أحمد العاطفي جدا
والذي لن يحيد أبدا
عن حب جمال عبد الناصر

لا يا عم أنا أحترت معاك
وأرجوك لا تبخس المصريين حقهم
العيب مش فيهم
العيب في النظام اللي حاكمهم
وطول ما الدماءتجري في عروقي
والقلب يدق تك تك
لن أحيد أبدا عن أن الشعب المصري
أجدع شعب
بس أكسر قيوده
وحرره من الإحتلال
الشراب الأستك منه فيه
يا حابيب بالقوووي!

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تحليل ليس من صنعي



وقفات مع جمال عبد الناصر والوجه الآخر بتزوير التاريخ*



*ناصر.. الوجه الآخر (1)*



 

مسلسل ناصر حافل بالعديد من الأخطاء 

د. حمادة حسنى


أعرف أن التعليق على مسلسل ناصر المعروض حاليا، سيدخلنا عش الدبابير فحملة قميص عبد الناصر لم يجدوا إلا السباب كلما كشفنا حقيقة هذا النظام ورموزه من الواقع الوثائق التاريخية المحققة. لقد عاشوا فى الوهم ويستمرءون العيش فى الوهم، ولا يريدون أن يفيقوا إلى حقائق التاريخ، ولا يريدون لشعبنا أن يعرف تاريخه الحقيقى .. وهذه السلسلة من المقالات تحاول رصد محاولات تزوير التاريخ على يد عصبة منهم، وتقديم التاريخ الصحيح بالإستناد إلى وثائق ووقائع التاريخ ،فاللعب والعبث بالتاريخ أمر بالغ الخطورة، وخاصة لمن يستخدمونه لخدمة مصالحهم السياسية.

مؤلف المسلسل عمل على استباحة التاريخ وساعده فى ذلك (جوز مراجعين وابنة الديكتاتور)، ولم يفرق بين دردشة المصاطب ورصد التاريخ الصحيح. فالأساطير أكثر تشويقاً وأكثر ملاءمة للعواطف والميول السياسية، أما الحقائق التاريخية فهى مزعجة بطبيعتها، وإذا ما عرف المصريون تاريخهم من أمثال هؤلاء وبهذه الصورة المشوهة القبيحة فرحمة الله على ماضينا.

فإذا كان من حق السياسيين الدفاع عن نظمهم السياسية بكل الوسئل المشروعة وغير المشروعة وغير المشروعة، فإنه من حق المؤرخين الدفاع عن تاريخهم الوطتى بالوسائل المشروعة الوحيدة، وهى الحقيقة التاريخية. فالمؤرخ والقاضى بحكم تكوينهما المهنى منحازان لجانب الديمقراطية ضد الديكتاتورية، والعدل ضد الظلم، والتقدم ضد التخلف.

 ولنبدأ القصة.....

بدأت أحداث المسلسل بميلاد جمال وذهابه للعيش مع عمه خليل، وهذا العم وعم آخر أثيرت حولهما كثيرا من الأقاويل حتى يكون قريبا من المدرسة، وقد بدت علامات الزعامة تظهر مبكرا، حتى أنه شارك فى المظاهرات هو طفل فى الابتدائى، و"بيشيل" كمان حكومات فى مشهد يذكرك بروايات ألف ليلة وليلة، حتى دخوله الكلية الحربية وقد أشار المسلسل أن ناصر قد قرأ كل كتب مكتبة الكلية الحربية (كما جاء فى الحلقة الخامسة) نجد أن هذه القراءات الأولية لم تنعكس على شخصيته فيما بعد، كما أنه لم يكن هناك فى نشأة عبد الناصر ولا فى ثقافته أو تجربته الشخصية أو البيئية المحلية التى شب فيها، ما يمكنه أو يدفعه للإيمان بالديمقراطية الليبرالية أو الحماس لها .. فأسرته البسيطة من أصول صعيدية كان يمكن أن تغرس فيه ثقافة وقيم الديمقراطية، بل ثقافته المحدودة كشاب ما كان يمكن أن تجعله يستوعب مدلول التغيرات الداخلية والخارجية، أما الثقافة العسكرية بالكلية الحربية فلا شك أنه كان من شأنها إعلاء قيمة الانضباط والإنجاز على أية قيم أخرى ديمقراطية أو ليبرالية.

عموما .. فبفضل حكومة الوفد والظروف الداخلية، دخل أبناء ( البوسطجية) الكلية الحربية، وتخرجوا فيها ليحكموا الشعب المصرى، كما سنرى "بالحديد والنار"، فالناصريون يصدعون رؤوسنا بأن عبد الناصر هو الذى أتى بمجانية التعليم، والواقع أن مجانية التعليم قد تقررت فى الفترة الليبرالية، فأصبح التعليم الابتدائى مجانا عام 1944 والتعليم الثانوى عام 1951، وأن مصر كان بها أربع جامعات خرجت علماء وليس جهلة كما حدث بعد عام 1952 .. فمصر لم تكن بلاد الواق واق.. انتشلها عبد الناصر من براثن التخلف، فقد كان لدينا قبل عهده السعيد 140 ألف مؤسسة صناعية، والإنتاج كان يكفى حاجة السكان، ويصدر الفائض، كما كان لدينا 578 نقابة معترف بها، ولا تقع عليها أية وصاية .. فعبد الناصر هو الذى عطل مسيرة التقدم فى المجتمع المصرى، وحول مصر من دولة دائنة لإنجلترا إلى دولة مدينة لمعظم دول العالم المتقدم .. 

 وقد تعرضت مصر فى عهده لعدة هزائم (1956، وحرب اليمن، وحرب 1967) ومات الزعيم وسيناء تحتلها إسرائيل.


وغطت الحلقتان التاسعة والعاشرة  حرب فلسطين، والتى استمرت فى الفترة من مايو وحتى مارس 1949، أى أنها استمرت أكثر من تسعة شهور. واشترك فيها معظم ضباط الجيش المصرى، ولعب أغلبهم أدوار بطولية، وعلى رأسهم بالطبع البطل أحمد عبد العزيز. ولكن المسلسل قدم لنا عبد الناصر وكأنه هو قائد حرب 1948 .. الضباط والجنود يرفعونه على الأعناق، بعد كل واقعة ونلاحظ أن الضباط المصريين يتحدثون باللهجة السورية ...وأغفل المؤلف دور كل من اللواء صادق واللواء المواوى والضابط معروف الحضرى وأبو المكارم عبد الحى وغيرهم، كما جاء فى نفس الحلقة مشهد به استخفاف بالعقول، وهو مشهد عبد الناصر وهو يطلق النار على جندى يهودى يريد قتله، ونسمع حوارا دار بين عبد الناصر وعبد الحكيم عامر يقول ناصر لحكيم "دخلنا الحرب بلا استعداد أو تجهيز وتصدر لنا أوامر بلا هدف"، فيرد عليه حكيم "كله فى المجهول يا صاحبى ولكننا نلاحظ أن الحرب التى لم تكن بلا تجهيز او استعداد استمرت تسع شهور وحرب 67 التى قادها الأشاوش المغاوير ناصر وحكيم لم تستمر أكثر من ست ساعاتوكانت نتائجها مذهلة".

 فقد احتلت إسرائيل سيناء ومعها غزه والضفه الغربية والجولان ومات عشرون ضابطا وجنديا مصريا، وخسرت مصر 90% من أسلحتها التى دفع ثمنها الشعب المصرى من عرقه وكره، وبعد أن كانت إسرائيل فى عهد الملك فاروق محاصرة فى البحر الأحمر على الرغم من هزيمة 1948، أصبحت لها اليد العليا والطولى والثقيلة على العرب، وعلى الرغم من اعتراف الزعيم "اللى هو مش خرع زى ايدن" فى حركة مسرحية أنه يتحمل مسئولية الهزيمة كاملة، إلا أنه لم يدفع ثمن اعترافة كما حدث مع كل القادة المنهزمين عبر التاريخ بل بكل "بجاحة وتناحة وتياسة" دخل مع رفيقة فى صراع مرير على السلطة ودم عشرين ألف شهيد لم يجف بعد فوق رمال سيناء فسيدخل هذا الرجل التاريخ بهول جرائمه.


وقد استنكر عبد الناصر كما جاء الحلقة 12 ما حدث فى بهوت وكفر نجم وأن أحد معارفه أو أقاربه تم قتله على يد الإقطاع فى بهوت. وهذا شىء مرفوض ونشاركه الأحزان على ما حدث فى بهوت وكفر نجم، ولكننا نتساءل:  ماذا فعل بعد وصوله إلى السلطة؟، وماذا فعل بأهل كمشيش وكرداسة وسنقا عامى 1965و1966، فقد تعرض أهالى تلك القرى لفظائع يعجز القلم عن وصفها، وسقط الكثير منهم شهداء تحت تأثير التعذيب فى ساحة السجن الحربى، وصودرت أموالهم وانتهكت أعراضهم، جرائم تتضاءل أمامها جرائم الإنجليز فى دانشواى 1906.


كما جاء فى نفس الحلقة أن  حزب الوفد فاز فى الانتخابات فى سبتمبر 1949، والواقع أن الوفد نجح فى انتخابات يناير 1950، وأن عبد الناصر هو الذى أعد أول منشور وطبعه شوقى عزيز، والواقع أن الذى أعد أول منشور هو الضابط جمال منصور ومجموعتة (مصطفى نصير وسعيد عبد الحفيظ وعبد الفتاح أبو الفضل وعبد الحميد كفافى)، والمنشور تم طبعه فى خريف عام 1950 وليس كما جاء فى المسلسل فى عهد حكومة إبراهيم عبد الهادى التى استقالت فى سبتمبر 1949، كما أغفل مؤلف المسلسل ومن معه دور عبد الناصر فى محاوله اغتيال حسين سرى عامر وقد فشلت المحاولة، وكيف أن جمال قام بهذه العملية دون التشاور مع قيادة تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، وقد وجه صلاح سالم نقدا لازعا لجمال عبد الناصر، بسب قيامه بهذه العمليه دون استئذان من التنظيم بأكمله فى عملية كهذه، وتعهد عبد الناصر له بعدم تكرار مثل هذا العمل. 

وتناولت الحلقة 12 أيضا استدعاء إبراهيم عبد الهادى رئيس الوزراء البكباشى جمال عبد الناصر ومعه الفريق عثمان المهدى رئيس أركان حرب الجيش، وليس حيدر باشا كما جاء فى المسلسل، لسؤاله عن علاقته بالإخوان، فقد ضبط لدى الجهاز السرى للإخوان كتابا من كتب الجيش الممنوع تداولها للأفراد المدنيين. وهو كتاب عن كيفية استخدام القنابل اليدوية وفى أعلى الصفحة الأولى للكتاب وجد اسم  البوباشى جمال عبد الناصر.

وأثارت هذه الواقعة مخاوف الحكم من أن يكون  للإخوان امتداداً داخل القوات المسلحة، وبعد استجواب عبد الهادى لناصر، قال له إن "سيادة الفريق عثمان المهدى قال عنك كلام كويس، ولولا هذا أنا كنت وديتك فى داهية ومن الآن فصاعدا أنت ضابط جيش وبس ولا علاقة لك بأحد". 

وانتهى الأمر عند هذا الحد ولم يفتش أحد منزل جمل عبد الناصر، ولم تنقذه زوجته تحيه، ولم يفزع أطفاله الصغار كما جاء فى المسلسل  فاعتقال ضباط الجيش وتعذيبهم فى السجن الحربى وسجن الواحات، لم يتم إلا بدءاً من عام 1954 وبأوامر مباشرة من جمال عبد الناصر ومساعده (بيريا) زكريا محيى الدين. 



وللمسلسل بقية

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> أنا إحترت
> 
> أحب عبد الناصر والا أكرهه
> ...


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته




> أحب عبد الناصر والا أكرهه


و ليه كده يا فراشة , خليكى محايدة فى مشاعرك افضل . يعنى حبى مميزاته و اكرهى عيوبه

و طبيعى جدا بصفته انسان ح يكون له مميزات و عيوب ,,

طبعا انا بكلمك عن الوقت الحالى , اما حبك له فقد كان - كما قلت - متأثرا بحب والدك رحمه الله

و الحب اختى فراشة - كما تعلمين - ليس له مقاييس ثابتة  وفى حالات كثيرة يكون عاطفة مجردة

بلا اى اسباب , و اعرف رجلا يحب عبد الناصر حبا شديدا لمجرد انه قام بتوظيفه 

و هناك حالات كثيرة لأسباب مختلفة و لكن عندما يبحث الأنسان عن حقيقة و يريد ان يوثقها

فسوف تختلف الامور كثيرا و لابد ان يتجرد من العاطفة و يعمل عقله

عموما اجابتى عن سؤالك هو خليكى عادية فى مشاعرك و حبى مميزاته و اكرهى عيوبه مؤقتا

حتى تتضح الرؤية تماما و يأتى كاتب اجنبى فينقل لنا تاريخنا بلا تزييف  او اغراض !!



> هل التاريخ اللى درسناه بيخدعنا؟


أرى أننا ندرس تاريخا يخدم مناخا معينا و يتغير هذا التاريخ مع تغير المناخ و يتم تسليط الأضواء

فى مواضع يتم اختيارها بدقة لتخدم اهداف محددة , و لأنهم يفعلون ذلك منذ عشرات السنين فقد

بدأ موسم الحصاد و كبر الصغار و قد امتلأت عقولهم بما ارادوا و النتيجة يراها شارعنا الآن

واضحة جلية لا تحتاج لأى تعليق

و قصص الأبطال التى طالما حدثونا عنها هاهم ينقضونها تماما 

احمد عرابى كان بطلا

سعد زغلول معرفش عمل ثورة انما ايه , حكاية 

و محمد فريد ما اقولكش عليه

ولا مصطفى كامل بئه , أيووووه يا جدعان

و عندك و انتى ماشية كده و بدون ترتيب محمد كريم و عبد الله النديم و عبد الله غيث ( قصدى ادهم الشرقاوى ) ..... الخ

كلهم ابطال و ثوار و لهم بصمة على البلد زى ماكانوا بيقولوا لنا زمان و دلوقت نفس الشخصيات

اللى زى دى بيعتقلوها لانهم ارهابيين ده غير طبعا دخول الجامعات كل يوم و التانى و القبض على

عشرات الطلاب اللى بيتظاهروا عشان اليهود بيدنسوا الأقصى

و زمان حصلت مظاهرات جامدة بسبب جندى اسمه سلمان خاطر ضرب نار على عساكر يهود

على الحدود و اتسجن فى مصر و فجأة لقوه منتحر ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

المظاهرات دى اتمسك فيها طلاب كتيرة جدا و اتشردوا و بالتالى فليسقط سعد زغلول بئه !! ولا ايه ؟؟؟

ولا هو ربنا كتب المظاهرات على سعد زغلول بس و قال انه بطل و لو حد عمل زيه يبئى صايع

و ارهابى ؟؟؟

حاش لله .. استغفر الله العظيم

انا اتنرفزت بصراحة

ح اهدا و ارجع تانى ان شاء الله

تحياتى فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا اتنرفزت بصراحة
> 
> ح اهدا و ارجع تانى ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى فراشة



حد بسرعة يجيب للأستاذ محمد ليدر
 كوباية ليمون دافي بعسل النحل

من ع القهوة....

اللي علي الإمه الجايه
لصاحبتها أخت ضابط شرطة


واللي الفيديو ده ملعلع فيها

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOX08cWd7Bo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1364987#post1364987"] [/ame]
وحتما ستجئ فراشة أخري 
 في المستقبل لتسأل السؤال التالي

*أنت بتحب مبارك  الأول والا بتكرهه؟وليه؟*

----------


## a_leader

عدنا

اذن فراشة فإجابة السؤال الثانى بوضوح , نعم التاريخ الذى درسناه يخدعنا و أنصح بقراءته

و أنصح بقراءة كل ما يكتبه أعداء عبد الناصر قبل محبيه فبضدها تتبين الأشياء اختنا القديرة



> والا عبد الناصر هو إللى خدع التاريخ؟


أنا لا أعرف انسانا خدع التاريخ أبدا و لست أدرى كيف تذكرت عندما قرأت تساؤلك قول الله تعالى :

وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ قَالَ سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ 

صدق الله العظيم

تخيلى يا فراشة لو كان واحد من قوم فرعون دول كتبوا التاريخ و فضل كتابه لحد دلوئت

تخيلى كنتى ح تقرى ايه ؟

مع العلم بأن قوم فرعون دول كانوا عارفين سيدنا موسى كويس جدا و عارفين ان فرعون مربيه

فى قصره و شايفينه بيكبر ادامهم يوم بيوم و لكن قالوا انه كبير السحرة و ان هو اللى علمهم السحر

شايفة الضلال ؟

امبارح قريت عنوان الأهرام المسائى الرئيسى ( دولة الشعب ) فى صفحتها الأولى طبعا كعنوان

لاستقالة وزير النقل

ملاحظة الضلال برضو ؟

تعالى ناخد حتة كمان من تاريخنا المعاصر

هو العراق محتل ولا مش محتل ؟

اللى بيقاموا الاحتلال وطنيين و ثوار ولا ارهابيين ؟

هو لفظ الاحتلال ده لفظ محدد و معناه معروف ولا لفظ نسبى نعرفه براحتنا ؟

فراشة

عبد الناصر مخدعش التاريخ و مفيش بنى ادم ح يقدر يخدع التاريخ و الراجل ما كتبش حاجة

الراجل تصرف بأسلوبه و مات الله يرحمه

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*بالطبع انا لست عاطفى كما تدعى* 
*ويااسفاة على عرضك لبعض الصور  فى غبر محلها* 
**

*وهذه الصوره رمز لرموز الفسق النتاتج عن الفساد التى ابتلينا به فى ال 40 سنه السابقه * 
*اظاهر انك ماتفرجتش على فيلمه عمر وسلمى* 
*ولو اتفرجت عليه ولك نفس تعرض صوره  تبقى كارثة وعجبك الجمل الجنسبه الى نطقها مع ابيه لما ظبطه وهو بيتفرج على المجله اياها فى الحمام* 
*****************
*لم اميل بعاطفتى تجاه شخص ضاربا المصلحة العامه عرض الحائط* 
*والانصاف الحقيقى ان نقول انه اصاب واساء ولو كان بقدرتنا التحليل بهذا الكيف* 
*يمكن ان نحدد خطوات الغد كما يجب ان تكون* 
*فكان هناك مراكز قوه وضحت صورهم بعد النكسه وتم بالفعل تصفيتهم فصلاح نصر وحمزه البسيونى دخلا السجن الحربى فى عهد عبد الناصر ولو كان عندك تاريخ يثبت عكس هذا قوله كما ان تولدت مراكز قوى جديده ولكن هذه المره سياسيه والتى تخلص منهم السادات فيما بعد* 
*وصنع السادات مراكز قوى بشكل اخر كانت لها الدور الاكبر فى ترسيخ صنوف الفساد*
*والان نواجهه مراكز قوه اكبر واعتى* 
*وكما قال عبد الناصر ان الاحتلال له عده صور عسكرى او سياسيى او اقتصادى ويلون حسب الظروف المتاحه لتواجده*
*ايضا مراكز القوة تتغير وتتشكل بالوان تتلائم كل حين واخر* *وكما اننا نواجهه الان احدى اشكال مراكز القوه والتى لها تاثير قوى فى الفساد والانحلال* 
*ايضا نواجه عده مراكز قوى باشكال اخرى طامعه فى الكرسى السحرى* 
*وبالطبع سيدفع الشعب الثمن كما تعود ان يدفع الثمن فى كل مره* 
*ليس هناك كيان نبيل* 
*الجميع يتكلم كلام حلو وحينما يتمكن من الكرسى المسحور يصبح اسد مسعور* 
*وشجر الدر حائره من سيكون اصلح ايبك ام اقطاى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> امبارح قريت عنوان الأهرام المسائى الرئيسى ( دولة الشعب ) فى صفحتها الأولى طبعا كعنوان
> 
> لاستقالة وزير النقل
> 
> ملاحظة الضلال برضو ؟




عزيزي الأستاذ محمد ليدر

واضح من طريقة كتابتك إنك ما زلت متنرفز
وضغطك عالي
أهدأ وأشرب كوباية
الليمون الدافي بعسل النحل
وبعدين أقرأ الكلام اللي أنت كاتبه فوق ده 

لو أنت فهمته أرجوك  رجاءا دافئا أشرحه لينا


مع العلم أنا بأستعمل فاير فوكس موزيلا
ولاب توب آبل ماك بوك برو

----------


## a_leader

> عبد الناصر أنقذ مصر والا ضيعها؟



سؤال خطير جدا و الاجابة عليه مش سهلة و محتاجة تفكير كويس جدا

بصى

هى مصر كان مالها اصلا عشان حد ينقذها ؟

مصر كانت محتلة

عبد الناصر قاوم الاحتلال ؟

لا

أمّال عمل ايه ؟

عبد الناصر شاف ان مقاومته للاحتلال ح تكون بطرد الملك و الانقلاب عليه ثم طرد الاحتلال بعدها

من منطلق ان وجود الملك سيعيق اى تحرك ضد الاحتلال 

و هل عبد الناصر كان مرتب ح يعمل ايه لما يطرد الملك و الاحتلال ؟

هل كان مؤهلا لقيادة بلد بحجم مصر فى الوقت ده ؟

هل كان له برنامج و خطة محددة لبلده ؟

تعالى يا فراشة نتفقوا على حاجة

عبد الناصر كان شخصية مؤهلة فعلا لقيادة مصر

عبد الناصر عمل حاجات جميلة و تحسب له و قرارات غاية فى الجرأة

زى تأميم القناة مثلا

انا مش عايز اعدد انجازاته عشان محدش يقول لى كان واجب عليه

المفروض اننا بنقيم الايجابيات و السلبيات معا و بميزان واحد

ولا نكيل بمكيالين

خلاص اوكى

نتفق مبدئا ان عبد الناصر كان شخصية محترمة و بصراحة الراجل مات و ماسمعناش ان له حساب

فى سويسرا او ان ولاده امتلكوا كذا كذا او قرايبه بئوا كذا و كذا و ماشوفناش زوجته فى وسائل

الاعلام او قلدها منصبا

يبئى عبد الناصر بلغة ولاد البلد كان راجل شرقى اصيل

عشان كده ناس كتيرة بتحبه ( خدى بالك من العاطفة هنا )

عبد الناصر شغل ناس كتيرة جدا ماكانتش لائية شغل

عبد الناصر معرفش يختار معاونيه للأسف فكانوا نماذج سيئة جدا !!!!

عبد الناصر كان مقتنع تماما ان الشعب ما يعرفش يعمل حاجة فماكانش ادامه الا انه يختار

ناس من فئة معينة تمسك الشركات اللى اممها و تدير شئون البلد

و طبعا لأنه مفيش حد يحاسب و المال السايب يعلم السرقة

القطاع العام اتنهب و البلد كلها اتنهبت و مات عبد الناصر مفلس

اذن عبد الناصر كان عنده مشكلة

عبد الناصر كان مركز فى حاجات تانية غير انه ينشيئ دولة قوية اولا و يطمئن على اقتصادها ثانيا

عبد الناصر كان عايز يعمل كل حاجة فى نفس الوقت

يؤسس لاقتصاد قوى بدون ما يعتمد على مساعدات خارجية و يقوى الجيش

ينهض بالصناعة و التعليم و فى نفس الوقت يساعد الدول المحتلة

طيب ازاى بس الحاجات دى تتعمل فى وقت واحد

اكيد لازم تحصل اخطاء كثيرة

و عشان تفهمى صح لازم تقيمى سياساته الداخلية و الخارجية بحيادية و عقلانية بدون اى عواطف

و دى بئه بعد الفاصل ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *بالطبع انا لست عاطفى كما تدعى* 
> *ويااسفاة على عرضك لبعض الصور  فى غبر محلها* 
> **
> 
> *وهذه الصوره رمز لرموز الفسق النتاتج عن الفساد التى ابتلينا به فى ال 40 سنه السابقه * 
> *اظاهر انك ماتفرجتش على فيلمه عمر وسلمى* 
> *ولو اتفرجت عليه ولك نفس تعرض صوره  تبقى كارثة وعجبك الجمل الجنسبه الى نطقها مع ابيه لما ظبطه وهو بيتفرج على المجله اياها فى الحمام* 
> *****************
> *لم اميل بعاطفتى تجاه شخص ضاربا المصلحة العامه عرض الحائط* 
> ...







طبعا عاطفي درجه أولي مكيفة الهواء
واللي يقول غير كده
يبقي عاطفي أكتر منك
لا التاريخ الحقيقي ولا السياسة
فيهم عاطفه يا باشا 
مش تقول للمشاركين في الموضوع
أنت من مواليد سنة كام
علشان يتأكدوا إن حبك
لعبد الناصر
حب علي الورق فقط
*
*




*
*



*

**


**
**
*
*
**!!

**

*
*
*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*دكتور جمال كل مابحاول اتكلم معاك بالعقل* 
*ترد عليا بسخريه وان كان فيه استفسار تعمل نافسك مش شايفه* 
*وترد تانى بسخريه* 
*وفى بعض الاحيان كنت برد عليك بنفس السخريه لكن كنت بزعل من نفسى مع انى مضطر* 
*فى النهايه السخريه لاتجدى باى ثمره بل تولد العداء بين الافراد والعداء الفكرى من اخطر انواع العداء ونتيجته الوحيده هى الانقسام* 
*انا سنى 43 سنه وهو سن النضج والفهم الجيد ولست فى سن المراهقه*
*وليس السن الكبير دليل على الكفاءه  فربما يكون نهايه المطاف ويقترب من سن الطفوله فى الحكم على الاشياء* 
*كما يقول حكماء العصور القديمه* 
*وبغض النظر عن هذه الحكمه* 
*لو اتينا بشخصين نشهدهما على اخر قد عاصروه من زمن بعيد وهذا الاخر يكون فى زمه الله وليس عليهما بسلطان  فى الوقت الحالى* 
*من يتذكر حسناته ويعبر عن حب تجاه مع عدم نكران مساوءه نكتفى بما جاء به* 
*اما من يعاديه بافتعال غير طبيعى واصرار غير عادى على هذا الخط هنا لابد ان نتوقف ونفطن ان هناك اسباب خاصه سيطرت عليه وجعلت منه عدوا على طول الخط*
*لان من المنطق ان لايوجد انسان مخطىء على طول الخط او صائب على طول الخط* 
*هكذا يقول المنطق والعقل الرشيد*

----------


## فراشة

> عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> و ليه كده يا فراشة , خليكى محايدة فى مشاعرك افضل . يعنى حبى مميزاته و اكرهى عيوبه
> 
> و طبيعى جدا بصفته انسان ح يكون له مميزات و عيوب ,,
> 
> طبعا انا بكلمك عن الوقت الحالى , اما حبك له فقد كان - كما قلت - متأثرا بحب والدك رحمه الله
> ...



أهلا اهلا ليدر

كنت فين من زمان
اسلوبك وهدوءك رائع فى طرح رأيك

بدون تعصب أو عصبية




> و ليه كده يا فراشة , خليكى محايدة فى مشاعرك افضل . يعنى حبى مميزاته و اكرهى عيوبه


كلامك صح لكن علشان احب مميزاته واكره عيوبه لازم اعرفها الاول
وعلشان اعرفها لازم نطرح الموضوع ونناقشه بهدوء بعيد عن اى عصبية
ونقدر بالمنطق والعقل نشوف فى النهاية مميزاته أكتر ولا عيوبه 
علشان نقدر نحدد هو خدم مصر ولا أضربها .مش كده؟




> و هناك حالات كثيرة لأسباب مختلفة و لكن عندما يبحث الأنسان عن حقيقة و يريد ان يوثقها
> 
> فسوف تختلف الامور كثيرا و لابد ان يتجرد من العاطفة و يعمل عقله


وده إللى احنا عايزين نعمله ديلوقت من خلال آراءكوا





> عموما اجابتى عن سؤالك هو خليكى عادية فى مشاعرك و حبى مميزاته و اكرهى عيوبه مؤقتا
> 
> حتى تتضح الرؤية تماما و يأتى كاتب اجنبى فينقل لنا تاريخنا بلا تزييف  او اغراض


يعنى للدرجة دى إحنا مانملكش شاهد محايد يذكر العيوب والمزايا بعيد عن العواطف والمؤثرات الخارجية علشان نستنى لما يكوّن لنا رأينا فى تاريخنا شاهد أجنبى؟





> كلهم ابطال و ثوار و لهم بصمة على البلد زى ماكانوا بيقولوا لنا زمان و دلوقت نفس الشخصيات
> 
> اللى زى دى بيعتقلوها لانهم ارهابيين ده غير طبعا دخول الجامعات كل يوم و التانى و القبض على
> 
> عشرات الطلاب اللى بيتظاهروا عشان اليهود بيدنسوا الأقصى و زمان حصلت مظاهرات جامدة بسبب جندى اسمه سلمان خاطر ضرب نار على عساكر يهود


أنا فكرت فى نفس كلامك وقلت اللى بندرسهم ديلوقت على انهم ابطال كانوا وقتها إرهابيين

والإرهابيين ديلوقت هايكونوا فى المستقبل أبطال..عندك حق

إذا التاريخ اللى بندرسه لا يعتد به كشاهد لأنه مزور




> انا اتنرفزت بصراحة
> 
> ح اهدا و ارجع تانى ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى فراشة


هههههههه هايل ليدر والله

تعرف؟ دى فى حد ذاتها درس

لما حسيت انك هاتتنرفز وممكن تخرج عن الخط اللى رسمته لنفسك وهاتتكلم فيه
فضلت انه تسكت لغاية ماتهدى وترجع تانى

لفته باشكرك عليها لأنك كده بتساعد فى نجاح الموضوع
لانى فى النهاية مش عايزة مصير الموضوع انه يتقفل او يكون سبب فى ان اتنين اعضاء يزعلوا من بعض

دى آراء وحرية
وكل إنسان حر فى رأيه المهم مايكونش فيه تجريح لطرف تانى

باشكرك ليدر الف شكر
ههههه ورايحة لمشاركتك التانية

تحيااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> حد بسرعة يجيب للأستاذ محمد ليدر
>  كوباية ليمون دافي بعسل النحل
> 
> من ع القهوة....
> 
> اللي علي الإمه الجايه
> لصاحبتها أخت ضابط شرطة





هههههههه ماعتقدش إن هاتيجى فراشة تانية تسأل السؤال ده

لأنها اكيد ماسمعتش من والدها اى كلمة كويسة تخليها تحبه

وبعدين إيه حكاية مبارك الأول دى؟
يعنى بتجزم إن هايبقى فى مبارك الثانى وممكن الثالث؟

هههههه دى تبقى كااااااااااارثة

تحياتى دكتور جمال

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> كنت لاأنوى الكتابة في هذا الموضوع وكنت أتابعه فقط نظراً لموقفى ورأي المُسبق والمعلوم عن هذا الزعيم المزعوم
> 
> ولكن هذه العبارة التى وضعت تحتها خط في رد الأخ أحمد هى التى دفعتنى للرد
> 
> واضح أن الأخ لا يعلم أن هذه الصناعات تم تخريبها بواسطة زبانية عبدالناصر وفي حياته
> 
> وكانت الميزانيات يتم تلفيقها وتقديم بيانات مُزيفة للزعيم حتى ينام وهو يحلم أحلام وردية
> ...


أهلا أخى الفاضل أبو أمنية

أولا باعتذر لأنى ماأخدتش بالى من مشاركتك وتخطيتها

ارجو انك تقبل إعتذارى




> كنت لاأنوى الكتابة في هذا الموضوع وكنت أتابعه فقط نظراً لموقفى ورأي المُسبق والمعلوم عن هذا الزعيم المزعوم


الجزء ده واضح فى إجابتك على النصف الأول من السؤال

مهما كان رأيك فله قيمته وإحترامه

وكون إنك واصل لقناعة معينة وراضى عنها ده بالأولى يخليك تشارك لأن ده إللى احنا محتاجينه

علشان إللى زىّ يقرا رأيك والآراء الأخرى ويوصل هو كمان لقناعة ترضيه





> واضح أن الأخ لا يعلم أن هذه الصناعات تم تخريبها بواسطة زبانية عبدالناصر وفي حياته
> 
> وكانت الميزانيات يتم تلفيقها وتقديم بيانات مُزيفة للزعيم حتى ينام وهو يحلم أحلام وردية
> 
> السادة العسكر والأومباشية والشاويشية اللي مسكهم رئاسة هذه المصانع وهم جهلة 
> 
> كان أجعصهم بيعرف يبصم بصباع رجله بالعافية
> 
> ولكنها كانت مكافأة لهم علي ولائهم الدائم له ولإنقلابه وتحويلهم مصر إلي سجن كبير


والجزء ده فيه إجابتك على الجزء التانى من السؤال
إللى هو..وليه؟

موقفك واضح وصريح





> سأقف عند هذا الحد الآن ويبدو أنى سأتابع للرد


باشكرك أخى الكريم واتمنى عودتك ومتابعة الرد

فكل كلمة وكل معلومة لها أهميتها ولها إحترامها




> فراشة
> 
> موضوع خلافي كبير
> 
> يحتاج للعديد من الآراء


أنا عارفة والله انه موضوع خلافى كبير

وده من الأسباب إللى خلتنى أطرحه

فى سببين انا ذكرتهم وهم باختصار الاستفادة بمعلومات تاريخية

والوصول لقناعة عقلية

أما السبب التالت هههههه وده كان سر بس هاقوله

إنى أتمنى نتعود إننا نطرح الموضوعات الجدلية من غير مانخاف من إن اسلوب النقاش يقلب

لتراشق بالألفاظ والإتهامات

والتعود ده مش هايجى إلا بطرحها بالفعل

حتى لو فشلنا مرات أكيد فى مرة هاننجح

وأتمنى إننا بالفعل نوصل بالموضوع لبر الأمان
والتجربة تنجح
وهايكون الفضل لوعى وثقافة كل المشاركين فيه


كل شكرى وتقديرى لمشاركتك

وفى انتظار عودتك

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> نعم المشكلة في عبد الناصر ....العقل والتحليل العلمي يؤكدان علي ذلك ....سيبكم من العواطف اللي ودتكم في داهيه زمان وحتوديكم في داهيه في المستقبل بإذن الله .... ميزته الوحيدة هي كاريزمته المسرحية واللي خلت المصريين والعرب يغرقوا في بحر حبه وعشقه تماما كما توحد المصريين والعرب في حب وعشق أم كلثوم كوكب الشرق ويوسف بك وهبي عملاق المسرح العربي .... 
> 
> 
> أديكم مثال من تجربة شخصية لي كنت إلي وقت قريب أدعوا في المساجد بصوت جهوري وبشخصيتي الكاريزمية للتوقف عن التدخين بطريقة بسيطة ومبتكرة و كانت جموع المصلين بعد صلاة الجمعة لا تغادر المساجد وكان المقابل حب وإعجاب الناس بي وتطوع البعض في طباعة ما كنت أوزعه علي المصلين لوجه الله وحده بخلاف دعوتي إلي مساجد أخري خارج القاهرة والجيزة وللأسف توقفت دعوتي هذه في المساجد التي كنت أعتبرها مساجد الله وحده والتي تحولت أخيرا إلي مساجد النظام الحاكم ..... 
> 
> 
> الزعيم اللصيني ماوتسي تونج 
> والذي حول الصين إلي  أمة عصرية قوية
> 
> ...


شهادة رائعة يادكتور

لكن فى بعض العبارات إللى باطالب باستخدام حق الفيتو عليها


لكن هاأجل الطلب ده لغاية ماتدلى بالشهادة كاملة

يمكن ماحتاجلوش

كل شكرى وتقديرى لمجهودك

وفى انتظار عودتك

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> عدنا
> 
> اذن فراشة فإجابة السؤال الثانى بوضوح , نعم التاريخ الذى درسناه يخدعنا و أنصح بقراءته
> 
> و أنصح بقراءة كل ما يكتبه أعداء عبد الناصر قبل محبيه فبضدها تتبين الأشياء اختنا القديرة
> 
> 
> 
> أنا لا أعرف انسانا خدع التاريخ أبدا و لست أدرى كيف تذكرت عندما قرأت تساؤلك قول الله تعالى :
> ...



هايل ليدر هايل

اسلوبك رائع

مستمتعه جدا بالقراءه




> و أنصح بقراءة كل ما يكتبه أعداء عبد الناصر قبل محبيه فبضدها تتبين الأشياء اختنا القديرة


وده إللى إحنا بنعمله ديلوقت 

الموضوع ديلوقت أصبح موسوعة رائعه

من الآراء المختلفة لأعدائه ومحبيه ممكن يرجعلها كل اللى عايز يكون رأى خاص فى الموضوع ده





> لاستقالة وزير النقل
> 
> ملاحظة الضلال برضو ؟


كل الشعب متأكد من الضلال

وهايظهر الكلام الحقيقى فى وقته




> عبد الناصر مخدعش التاريخ و مفيش بنى ادم ح يقدر يخدع التاريخ و الراجل ما كتبش حاجة


كلامك واضح ومفهوم ليدر

متابعة معاك

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*عبد الناصر وكيف خانوه كل من حوله بالاتفاق مع امريكا  لتكون هزيمه 67* 

*الدور الخفى للملك حسين فى نكسة 1967* 
** 
*دور خفى للملك حسين فى نكسة 1967
*
*من أهم الجوانب المجهولة فى حرب يونيه 1967 ذلك الدور الذى قام به الملك حسين لحماية عرشه فى وجه العواصف القادمة، ومن أهم الكتب التى صدرت حديثا وألقت الضوء على دور الملك حسين أثناء حرب يونيه 1967 ذلك الكتاب الذى صدر حديثا عن دار نشر "بالانتاين بوكس" الإنجليزية ونشر على مواقع الكتب على شبكة الإنترنت تحت عنوان" 6 أيام من الحرب: يونيه 1967 وتشكيل الشرق الأوسط الحديث".

مؤلف الكتاب هو "مايكل أوبراين" وهو باحث إنجليزى متخصص فى دراسات الشرق الأوسط، وحاصل على الدكتوراه من جامعة برنستون، حسب موقع "العرب للجميع"، ومن كتبه الأخرى جذور الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية الثانية، ورغم أن المؤلف يعبر عن انحيازه الصريح للمواقف الإسرائيلية فإنه يأتى بالعديد من الأسرار التى يتم الكشف عنها لأول مرة، ومن هذه الأسرار دور الملك حسين والوضع الذى وجد نفسه فيه بينما عواصف حرب يونيه على وشك أن تهب على الجميع.

العد التنازلى
فى الفصل الرابع المعنون العد التنازلى الذى يحكى قصة الأيام الخمسة قبل الحرب أو الأيام من 31 مايو إلى 4 يونيه يتحدث المؤلف عن أوضاع الملك حسين والمأزق الذى وجد نفسه فيه، يقول أوبراين: عندما بدأت نذر الحرب تلوح فى الأفق وجد الملك حسين نفسه فى موقف لا يحسد عليه، وجد الملك حسين نفسه محاصراً بالعرب الثوريين من كل جانب، بينما العرب المعتدلون فى السعودية والخليج كانوا منصرفين عنه، أما الولايات المتحدة التى طالما التزمت بالحفاظ على عرشه من السقوط فقد وجد رئيسها "ليندون جونسون" منحازا تماماً لإسرائيل ومستعدا لفعل كل ما هو ممكن وغير ممكن للخلاص من عبد الناصر، هكذا وجد الملك حسين نفسه فى أزمة حقيقية، فهو الوحيد الذى يقف على أرض هشة بينما كل الدول المجاورة حوله يساندها حلفاء أقوياء، فإذا استمر الحال بالملك حسين على هذا الوضع فإن الحرب قد تكلفه انهيار مملكته وعرشه وربما حياته هو نفسه. 

ويقول أوبراين: إنه منذ أن سطع نجم عبد الناصر وتتويجه بطلا للقومية العربية والملك حسين يشعر بالخطر، خصوصاً أن أكثر من نصف مملكته من الفلسطينيين المؤيدين لعبد الناصر واتجاهاته القومية العربية، منذ أن أدرك الملك حسين خطورة عبد الناصر عليه وعلى عرشه قرر فتح قناة مخابرات سرية مع إسرائيل يتم من خلالها تبادل المعلومات مع تل أبيب سواء فيما يخص نفوذ عبد الناصر أو حول الفلسطينيين الفدائيين ووصفهم الكتاب بالإرهابيين. 

أشكول وحسين
عندما جاءت الأخبار بأن هناك حشودا إسرائيلية على الحدود مع سوريا لم يصدق الملك حسين نفسه لأن الأردن كان يمتلك محطة رادار قوية فى عجلون وهذه لم تلتقط أية إشارات بوجود حشود إسرائيلية على حدود سوريا، وعندما أخبر الملك حسين الإسرائيليين بمعلوماته عن الحشود طلب منه "ليفى أشكول" رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلى أن يصمت، بل إنه طلب منه أيضا أن تكف الأردن عن انتقاد عبد الناصر وأن تنضم للدول العربية التى تصفه بأنه بطل العرب الأوحد، وأطاع الملك حسين الأمر فى الحال. 

كان الملك حسين يرى الأمور وهى تخرج عن نطاق السيطرة ويحاول مراجعة جميع الخيارات وتحديد خطرها على مملكته، لو قام عبد الناصر بالضربة الأولى ثم نجحت إسرائيل فى صدها فإن عبد الناصر قد يستخدم الأردن ككبش فداء مما سيجعل الفلسطينيين يثورون وقد ينضم لهم الجيش الأردنى أيضا وعندها تنهار المملكة أو يتم استبدال الحكم الملكى بحكومة جمهورية يرأسها أحد زعماء منظمة التحرير. 

من ناحية أخرى، رأى الملك حسين أنه لو قامت مصر بالهجوم ونجح هذا الهجوم، فعند ذلك قد تقوم القوات المصرية باقتحام صحراء النقب وقد يصل بها التيه إلى الانطلاق نحو عمان وإسقاط نظام حكمه، هكذا رأى الملك حسين أن أغلب البدائل سوف توقع الأردن فى ورطة وأزمة حادة، إذا لم يشارك الأردن فى الحرب فإن اللوم سيقع عليه فى حالة تعرض العرب للهزيمة، أما إذا حقق العرب النصر فإن الأردن سيصبح معزولاً أى فى كلتا الحالتين، الأردن خاسر خاسر، هكذا رأى الملك حسين نفسه ومملكته، ومن هنا بدأ الملك حسين يتحرك سريعاً قام بإرسال رسالة مطولة لواشنطن يطلب منها ضمانات بأن يتم المحافظة على سلامة أرض بلاده فى حالة اندلاع الحرب، وفى نفس الوقت أعلن الملك حسين عن نيته الطلب من القاهرة إعادة إحياء بنود اتفاق الدفاع المشترك ضمن القيادة العربية الموحدة وكان حسين يريد أن يلعب على الطرفين حتى لا يغضب أى جانب وينجو الرجل بمملكته. 

خطاب من واشنطن
بالنسبة لواشنطن أعلنت التزامها فى خطاب للملك حسين بضمان أمن الأردن واستقلاله ولكنها رفضت أن تعلق هذا الالتزام على الملأ نظراً لاعتبارات من الكونجرس، أما القاهرة فقد قامت بإبلاغ عامر قماش رئيس أركان الجيش الأردنى بأن ما يسمى القيادة العربية الموحدة قد انتهى ومات. 

وإزاء هذا حسم الملك حسين موقفه، سوف يقف ويساند عبد الناصر فى العلن بينما سيقوم فى السر بمواصلة اتصالاته المخابراتية مع إسرائيل خوفا من انتقامها، وهكذا قام الملك حسين فى يوم 31 مايو بعمل استعراض عسكرى فى شوارع عمان وهو يرتدى ملابس عسكرية، كان الغرض هو القيام باستعراض قوة بينما كان يعرف فى قرارة نفسه أنه لن يستخدم هذه القوة أبدا، وقد حدث فى يوم الاستعراض أن قرر عبد الناصر إغلاق مضيق تيران، وعندما علم الملك حسين بهذا القرار ازداد غيظا من عبد الناصر لأن الرجل حرمه حتى متعة الانتشاء بالعرض العسكرى حتى ولو كان عرضا مزيفا، هكذا تعود عبد الناصر أن يخطف الأنظار من الملك حسين دائماً، وفى الحال قام الملك حسين بارسال برقياته لإسرائيل وللدبلوماسيين الأجانب فى الأردن: هذا القرار قرار مجنون سيؤدى لكوارث لأنى أعرف أن العرب ليسوا مستعدين لخوض الحرب وقال الملك حسين فى برقياته: إن عبد الناصر رجل مجنون لا يقدر العواقب ويعتمد على دعم وهمى من السوفيت، أما فى العلن فقام الملك حسين بإصدار أوامره للمتحدث باسمه بأن يمتدح قرار عبد الناصر وأن يعلن عن استعداد الأردن لتقديم الدعم الكامل له، وفى نفس الوقت أيضا التقى الملك حسين بيرنز السفير الأمريكى فى عمان وطلب منه ضرورة أن يحث الرئيس جونسون إسرائيل على مهاجمة تيران ولكن واشنطن لم تستمع له. 

عقدة حسين
كان حسين يشعر بتجاهل واشنطن له وانحيازها أكثر من اللازم لإسرائيل، أما إسرائيل فرغم معلومات التجسس التى تأخذه منها قد تجتاح مملكته فى أى لحظة لو أحست بأنه يخدعها، هنا أدرك الملك حسين أنه يجب أن يلجأ لعبد الناصر فى النهاية ويقنعه بإخلاص الأردن لقضية الحرب بينما هو يضمر شيئاً آخر فى الخفاء، وبسرعة قرر الملك حسين اتخاذ عدد من الخطوات التى يمكن أن تنال رضاء عبد الناصر، أولا قام بعزل وصفى التل رئيس الديوان الملكى ثم قام بتحريك بعض قواته لعبور نهر الأردن والوصول إلى اريحا وثالثا قام بارسال رئيس الأركان قماش للقاهرة للاجتماع مع عبد الحكيم عامر بينما رفض عبد الناصر استقباله، وبعد القيام بهذه الخطوات قام الملك حسين بالاتصال بالأمريكان من خلال السفير بيرنز وأخبرهم أن هذه الخطوات هدفها فقط اتقاء شر عبد الناصر ولكنه لا ينوى القيام بأية أعمال عدوانية ضد إسرائيل وطلب منهم أن يبلغوا الإسرائيليين بذلك. 

فى هذه الأثناء قام الملك حسين بدعوة عثمان نورى سفير مصر فى الأردن يوم 28 مايو، كانت الدعوة أصلا لمقابلة رئيس وزراء الأردن سعد جمعة فى منزله الخاص وعندما وصل السفير المصرى هناك أصيب بالذهول لأن الملك حسين نفسه هو الذى كان فى استقباله، وقام الملك بإخبار السفير بأنه يريد القيام بزيارة سرية لمصر خلال ال48 ساعة المقبلة، كان الحسين يريد كسب اطمئنان عبد الناصر تماماً بينما يخبر الأمريكان والإسرائيليين بكل ما يفعله حتى لا يشكوا فى نواياه*

***************
*

ان كلمة السر فى 67 هى " نجم عبد الناصر " هذه الكلمة التى لا سيطيع أو يجرؤ احد من شهود العيان على 67 النطق بها ؟ نعم ان عبد الناصر قبل 67 كان نجما قوى لامع فى سماء الشرق الاوسط ولا يستطيع ان يظهر بجواره أى نجم اخر داخل الوطن العربى ، فماذا لو انتصر جمال عبد الناصر فى حربه على الاسرائيليين وقام بطردهم أو تحديد اقامتهم على الاقل واعاد اراضى فلسطين إلى اصحابها ، سيصبح إذا " الناصر جمال عبد الناصر " نجما لا ينطفىء ابداء لانه سيخلد اسمه بجوار اسم " الناصر صلاح الدين" 
فهاذا يشجع الحاقدين على عبد الناصر على الغدر به حتى ولو على حساب القضية الفلسطينية*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*إسرائيل.. بعد 41عاماً على حرب67* 

*تحليل ـ موسى راغب*
**
*إسرائيل ارتكبت مذابح إجرامية*
*من غير المقبول أن ينسى الإنسان العربي ما حدث في حرب عام 67 التي انتهت بمأساة مروعة بالنسبة للمنطقة العربية. فقد أستطاعت إسرائيل أن تحتل خلال مائة ساعة شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية وقطاع غزه والضفة الغربية الفلسطينية وهضبة الجولان السورية، نتيجة الزج بجيوش عربية لم تكن مزودة بالإمكانات القتالية اللازمة للدخول في معركة، كان العدو يعد لها منذ أجبر على الانسحاب من غزه وسيناء عقب العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 56. وقد وقعت هذه الكارثة بعد إعلان الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر غلق مضائق ثيران في خليج العقبة في وجه الملاحة الإسرائيلية، ما اعتبرته إسرائيل مبرراً كافياً لشن تلك الحرب.*

*والواقع أن عبد الناصر لم يكن يخطط من وراء غلق خليج العقبة للدخول في حرب مع إسرائيل، ليقينه بأن الولايات المتحدة والدول الأوروبية لم تكن تسمح لمصر والأمة العربية آنذاك، بأن تحقق أهدافها القومية التي كان ينادي بها عبد الناصر، وبخاصة دعوته لإقامة وحدة عربية اندماجية قادرة على بناء قوة إقليمية تستطيع التعامل بندية مع أمريكا والغرب، الأمر الذي لو حدث كان يمكن أن يفقد الغرب نفوذه في المنطقة، ويسلبه الهيمنة على ثرواتها النفطية.* 

*فما فعله عبد الناصر آنذاك، لم يتعد المطالبة بسحب القوات الدولية من مضيق ثيران، وليس من كامل أرض سيناء التي كانت ترابط فيها تلك القوات بموجب الاتفاق الأممي الذي ابرم عقب حرب 56 بشأن انسحاب الجيش الإسرائيلي من غزه وسيناء.* 

*غير أن "البعد التآمري" على الصحوة القومية في العالم العربي في ذلك الوقت، دفع بمساعد الأمين العام للهيئة الأممية (وكان أمريكي الجنسية) للمطالبة بسحب جميع قوات الطوارئ الدولية من كل سيناء، بدعوى أن قرار الإبقاء عليها في مواقعها أو سحبها منها هو كل لا يتجزأ. وهذا ما أوقع عبد الناصر في حيرة، على ما يقول "أحمد حمروش" العضو في تنظيم الضباط الأحرار. وليس ثمة شك من أن انسحاب القوات الدولية، قدم لإسرائيل مبرراً أمام الرأي العام الغربي لشن تلك الحرب، والتي استمر الإعداد لها نحو عشر سنوات وشهرين على ما يقول رئيس إسرائيل الحالي "شيمون بيريز".* 

*دوافع حرب الخامس من حزيران 67 وأهدافها:* 

*كان من الطبيعي أن تنظر إسرائيل والغرب للانتصارات السياسية التي حققها عبد الناصر على الساحتين الإقليمية والدولية، على أنها خطر يهدد أمن إسرائيل ووجودها ، كما تُعرِّض النفوذ الغربي في المنطقة وإمدادات النفط للغرب للخطر، فضلاً عن أنها تُسرِّع من عملية تحول المنطقة العربية لقوة اقتصادية وسياسية وعسكرية، تتمتع بقدرة على التعامل بندية مع الغرب كما ذكرنا. وعلى ذلك يمكن حصر أهداف تلك الحرب فيما يلي :* 

*- التخلص من عبد الناصر، باعتباره زعيماً وطنيا للأمة العربية قاطبة وليس لمصر وحدها، وإنه رمزٌ وداعيةٌ للوحدة الاندماجية تحت شعار القومية العربية. فقد بات واضحاً للغرب أنه يمثل كل أماني الشعوب العربية وطموحاتها القومية في التحرر من الاستعمار الغربي بوجهيه القديم والحديث.*

*- اعتقاد إسرائيل والغرب بأن القضاء على عبد الناصر "الرمز والإنسان"، سيمكنهم من الاستمرار في تنفيذ خططهم الرامية لإسقاط الروح القومية من حسابات القوى المضادة للوجود الغربي الاستعماري والإسرائيلي الإستيطاني في المنطقة بعامة، والتي بدأت معالمها تظهر في المقاومة الشرسة التي ابداها الشعب المصري والشعوب العربية للاستعمار وإسرائيل في المنطقة.*

*- الهاجس المترسخ الذي لازم عقول المجتمعات الغربية ووجدانها منذ ظهور عبد الناصر كزعيم للأمة العربية، من أن يعيد تجربة محمد على مؤسس مصر الحديثة، حين حاول الأخير إقامة امبراطورية تتعامل بندية مع الغرب، الأمر الذي يعتبر – من وجهة نظر الأمريكيين والأوروبيين - أمراً لا يمكن السماح بتكراره.*

*- اعتقاد أمريكا والغرب بأن القضاء على "ثورة 23 يوليو" أصبح مطلباً ملحاً ، حيث باتت مصر الثورة تمثل منارة لكل الأحرار في العالم الذين يريدون التخلص من الاستعمار القديم الذي كانت تمثله آنذاك بريطانيا وفرنسا. وهذا ما دفعهما وإسرائيل لشن العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 56، والذي انتهى بنصر سياسي لعبد الناصر، وخروج مهين للقوات الغازية.*

*- تحسب أمريكا والغرب من التغلغل الشيوعي في المنطقة، وبخاصة بعد صفقة السلاح التي عقدتها مصر مع تشيكوسلوفاكيا، وتوجهها نحو التعامل مع المعسكر الشرقي كبديل للغرب، والاتفاق مع السوفييت في ذلك الوقت لبناء السد العالي، وقيام عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس بغية تأمين النفقات اللازمة لبناء ذلك السد، عقب سحب البنك الدولي - وبإيعاز من أمريكا - عرضه بشأن تمويله.* 

*- إصرار إسرائيل على أن يكون لها منفذ بحري على البحر الأحمر، والذي ترجمته عملياً – منذ نشأتها عام 48 - بالاستيلاء على بلدة "أبو رواش" المصرية وأقامة مرفأ إيلات المطل على خليج العقبة على أنقاضها. وهدفها من ذلك أن تكون على اتصال مباشر بدول أفريقيا وبخاصة مع دول حوض النيل، ما يمكنها من أن تكون مصدر تهديد وإزعاج لأمن مصر.* 

*ماذا جنت إسرائيل من تلك الحرب؟*

*الآن وبعد مضى إحدى وأربعين عاماً على تلك الحرب، يتساءل المرء عما جنته إسرائيل من ورائها ؟. فقد انسحبت من كل سيناء، كما يبدو أنها على استعداد للانسحاب من الجولان إن هي واجهت أخطاراً محققة نتيجة الاستمرار في احتلالها. كما باتت اليوم تواجه مقاومة ضارية من قوى صاعدة في المنطقة مثل حزب الله والمقاومة الفلسطينية، ومن دول عربية وإسلامية تبدي تمسكاً غير مسبوق بالثوابت القومية والإسلامية، التي ترى ضرورة إزالة الكيان العبري من فلسطين والمنطقة.*

*وقبل ذلك: هل ما يسمى بالنكسة التي لحقت بالأمة العربية بعد تلك الحرب تعد هزيمة لم يستطيع العرب بعد تجاوزها، أم أنها ليست أكثر من مجرد "مسرحية غير محبوكة" أنفقت إسرائيل على تنفيذها، ما يقرب من عشر سنوات وشهرين بعد انتهاء حرب56 على ما يقول الرئيس الإسرائيلي؟* 

*بالقطع، ليست تلك الحرب أكثر من "بانوراما مصطنعة" وفاشلة، حاولت بها إسرائيل ومن والاها ترسيخ عقدة الهزيمة لدى الجيوش العربية مجتمعة، أمام جيش إسرائيل "الذي لا يقهر". والدليل على ذلك:*

*- رفض اعتراف الشعب المصري المدوي بالهزيمة، حيث خرجت جموعه في كل المدن والقرى المصرية، تطالب برجوع عبد الناصر عن استقالته، ومعاودة العمل الحثيث على تحرير الأرض التي احتلتها إسرائيل.*

*- رفض الشعوب والحكومات العربية الاعتراف بالهزيمة، وخروج رؤسائها وملوكها من قمة الخرطوم باللاءات الثلاث التي رفضت الاعتراف بإسرائيل، ودعت لاستعداد العرب وحشد الإمكانات من أجل محو آثار تلك الهزيمة، واستعادة الأراضي التي احتلتها إسرائيل في تلك الحرب.* 

*- حقيقة أن جزءاً هاما من خيرة عناصر الجيش المصري المدربة وأفضل معداته ، كانت تقاتل في حرب اليمن من أجل نصرة الثورة اليمنية التي قامت آنذاك. وحتى وجود تلك القوات في أرض المعركة حين وقوعها، ما كان ليحسمها لصالح الجيش المصري، بسبب القصور المروِّع لقادته العسكريين في تأمين الاستعدادات اللازمة لتلك الحرب.* 

*- والأخطر من ذلك أن هؤلاء القادة، حين أخطروا عبد الناصر بأن جميع الاستعدادات قد اتخذت لمواجهة تلك الحرب، كانت القوة الجوية المصرية الضاربة رابضة على مدرجات المطارات الحربية ، ما أتاح للطيران الحربي الإسرائيلي فرصة ثمينة لتدميرها الجزء الأكبر منها وبسرعة غير متوقعة.* 

*وقد اعتُبرت تلك الضربة من أهم الأسباب التي ساعدت على إلحاق الهزيمة بالجيش المصري، إضافة لأمر الانسحاب العشوائي الذي أصدره قائد الجيش المشير عبد الحكيم عامر للقوات في سيناء، والذي صدر بشكل انفرادي دون الرجوع لعبد الناصر أو القيادة العامة للجيش. وقد اتخذ هذا القرار وهو في حالة نفسية منهارة، على ما يقول "أحمد حمروش" العضو في تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، في مقال نشره في صحيفة الأهرام المصرية.*

*- من أسباب إقدام عبد الناصر على غلق مضائق ثيران أمام الملاحة الإسرائيلية، تلك الانتقادات التي كانت توجهها بعض الأنظمة العربية له بسبب قبوله مرابطة قوات دولية في سيناء، والسماح للسفن الإسرائيلية بالمرور في خليج العقبة. وهذا ما وفَّر لإسرائيل المبرر الكافي لشن حرب لم يكن عبد الناصر مستعداً لها، ولم يخطط لخوضها على ما ذكرنا.*

*- الخطأ الأكبر الذي ارتكبه عبد الناصر على مدى سنوات، تحميله مسئولية المهام الصعبة لأهل الثقة لا لأهل الخبرة، بدليل أنه اجتمع بالقادة العسكريين في الثاني أو الثالث من يونيه، ليخطرهم بأن الحرب ستقوم في الخامس من حزيران .. وإنه حصل منهم على تأكيدات لا لبس فيها مفادها: أن الجيش على استعداد تام لدخول تلك الحرب، ومع ذلك، لم يأخذ قائد القوات المسلحة عبد الحكيم عامر وكبار القادة العسكريين الأمر على محمل الجد، ما أدى لتدمير الطائرات وهي جاثمة في مطاراتها.* 

*- مصر عبد الناصر كانت (أصلاً) مستهدفة بكثافة غير مسبوقة وما زالت، لأنها تمتلك قوة بشرية ومادية هائلة وكامنه .. يخشى الأعداء تفجّرها. وإن هذه القوة يمكن أن تكون فاعلة إلى أقصى الحدود، إذا ما استثمرت على النحو الصحيح، بسبب الموقع الجغرافي والسياسي الفريد الذي تتمتع به مصر من ناحية، وبسبب إمكاناتها الكامنة من ناحية أخرى.* 
**
*جنود إسرائيل يسحلون طفلا فلسطينيا*
*فهي تربط بين قارات ثلاثة هي آسيا وأوروبا وأفريقيا، كما أن قناة السويس هي الشريان المائي الوحيد الذي يربط شرق العالم بغربه، ما دفع بإسرائيل وحلفائها الأمريكان والأوروبيين للعمل حثيثاً وبصورة متسارعة، على محاولة جعل الكيان العبري بديلاً استراتيجياً لمصر في المنطقة، وليكون المحور الرئيس الذي تدور حوله دول الشرقين الأوسط والأدنى والشمال الأفريقي. وما يقال عن مشروع مد قناة بين إيلات وأسدود على الساحل الإسرائيلي، سوى إرهاصات أولية لتلك المحاولات الحاقدة.*

*- جهل إسرائيل والغرب المطبق بقدرة الجندي المصري على تحقيق النصر، إذا ما توافر له الحد الأدنى من الإمكانات لخوض الحرب. والدليل هو ذلك الإنجاز الساحق الذي حققه الجيش المصري في حرب 73 ، حيث بدت إسرائيل - حينها - تترنح تحت وطأة الانتصارات التي حققها الجندي المصري.* 

*فقد حطم في ساعات قليلة خط بارليف الذي جعلوا منه أسطورة القرن العشرين. ويعلم الجميع كيف أن إسرائيل وجيشها كانا على شفا حفرة من الهاوية والانهيار الكامل، لولا هرولة أمريكا لمساعدتها وإعادة قدر من التوازن لها. ومن قرأ كتاب "التقصير" الذي ألفه صحفي إسرائيلي خبير في الشئون العسكرية عن حرب 73 ، يدرك معنى ما أقول.* 

*فخير أجناد الأرض - كما وصفهم سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكونوا يوما بتلك الصورة التي ظهروا بها في حرب 67، لولا تلك الظروف القاسية التي فُرضت عليهم وحرمتهم من مجرد الاستعداد لتلك الحرب. فهم أصلاً لم يكونوا في وضع يمكنهم من أن يدخلوا في حرب فاصلة مع العدو الذي كان يستعد لشنها منذ عشرة سنين مضت على حرب 56، ما يعتبر من الظلم الفادح القول بأنهم دخلوا حرباً وخسروها.* 

*ماذا يقول العالمون ببواطن الأمور في إسرائيل:*

*على الجانب الآخر .. (إسرائيل)، فقد انقسم رأي السياسيين والعسكريين والمفكرين هناك، بين مُمَجِّدٍ لتلك الحرب واعتبارها المنقذ لإسرائيل من التهديد الذي كان يمثله الزعيم الراحل عبد الناصر لوجودها، وبين آراء ترى أن انتصار الإسرائيليين في تلك الحرب، أيقظ لدى العرب ما أسموه بـ "الغول الإسلامي"(1).* 

*كذلك اعتبره واحد من أصحاب هذا الرأي، وهو المفكر الإسرائيلي "ييجال سيجال": إنه كان "بمثابة "مصيدة" و"ورطة استراتيجية" لإسرائيل، فهي (أي حرب 67) لم تؤدِّ إلى قبول العرب بشرعيتها(أي شرعية وجود إسرائيل)، ولكن وضعتها في مواجهةٍ مع ما أسموه بـ"الغول الإسلامي"، وجعلتها تعيش حتى آخر أيامها على حد السيف". كما صرح "سيجال" للقناة العاشرة في التلفزيون الإسرائيلي، بأن: "إسرائيل لم يَعُد أمامها إلا أن تخسر في أعقاب هذه الحرب .. وأكفر بكل منجزات هذه الحرب على اعتبار أنها لم تؤدِّ في النهاية إلى القبول بشرعية إسرائيل من قبل العرب"(2).* 

*وحتى قبل أن تنتهي تلك الحرب، كانت خشية أكثر رئيس أمريكي دعماً لإسرائيل من وقوعها وهو "لندن جونسون"، قد سبقت كل التحسبات والتساؤلات التي أخذت تظهر الآن بقوة في إسرائيل وبين حلفائها. وفي هذا السياق يقول محرر شئون الشرق الأوسط في هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "BBC" "جيرسي بوين" في تعليق نشر على شبطة "الإنترنت" بمناسبة مرور أربعين عاما على حرب 67: "ولكن حتى قبل أن ينتهي القتال، ومع استكمال إسرائيل لسيطرتها على القدس والضفة الغربية، حذر الرئيس ليندن جونسون، .. بأنه بحلول الوقت الذي ينتهي الأمريكيون فيه من كافة "المشكلات المتفاقمة"، سيتمنون لو "لم تقع تلك الحرب على الإطلاق"(3)*

*لكن الشيء الذي لم يتحسّب له قادة إسرائيل جيداً، بدئاً بهرتزل ومروراً بفايتسمان وبن جوريون وموشي دايان ومن عاصرهم من بناة الكيان العبري الأوائل، وانتهاء بقادة إسرائيل الحاليين، وبعد أن مضى إحدى وأربعون عاماً على تلك الحرب .. نقول: لم يتحسب هؤلاء جميعهم للمقاومة الشرسة والحاسمة التي كان الشعب المصري يبديها أمام أي خطر يهدد التراب المصري مهما كان مصدره. وهذا ما اتضح للإسرائيليين من المقاومة العنيفة التي أبداها الجيش المصري بعد وقوع الهزيمة مباشرة، في معركة رأس العش، وحين تدمير المدمرة إيلات، وفي حرب الاستنزاف التي ذاقت فيها إسرائيل (بحق) مرارة الحروب، هذا من ناحية.* 

*ومن ناحية أخرى، وفي غمرة النشوة التي عاشها الإسرائيليون بسبب انتصارهم الزائف، فوجئوا بعنف المقاومة الفلسطينية التي ظهرت فور انتهاء تلك الحرب، والتي تمثلت في معركة "الكرامة" شرقي نهر الأردن التي خاضها المناضلون الفلسطينيون بقيادة حركة فتح ضد الغطرسة الإسرائيلية، وألحقوا خلالها بالجنود الإسرائيليين وعتادهم الثقيل، خسائر لم يتوقعها قادة إسرائيل آنذاك. وكانت تلك المعركة هي البداية الحقيقية لاندفاع المقاتل الفلسطيني إلى مقدمة صفوف المدافعين عن قضيته. وهذا ما عبر عنه "أمنون أبراموفيتش" كبير المعلقين في القناة الثانية للتلفزيون الإسرائيلي، حين قال: إن "نتائج الحرب قد أدخلت إسرائيل في ورطة ذات مخاطر إستراتيجية، بعد أن عجزت إسرائيل عن هزيمة الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية وإسكات نضالها، على الرغم من كل ما مارسته ضدها من وسائل قمع".(4)* 

*وليس بعيداً عن هذا السياق، قول وزير الحرب الإسرائيلي الحالي ورئيس وزرائها الأسبق "إيهود باراك" معلقاً على المواجهات مع المقاومة الفلسطينية : "بعد هذه العقود الأربعة، هناك إحساس باليأس يتسرب إلى كل واحد فينا، فالفلسطينيون مثل الوسادة المطاطية التي كلما وجهت لها لكمة قوية ارتدت تجاهك بكل قوة!".(5)* 

*وفي مقابل هذا الاتجاه في تقويم حرب 67، وبعد مرور هذه السنوات الطوال على وقوعها، ما زال الكثير من قادة إسرائيل ومفكروها يمجدون انتصارها "الوهم" في تلك الحرب، ويعتبرونه الحدث التاريخي الأبرز الذي أبقى على وجود إسرائيل، وأقنع القادة العرب بالتعايش معها، كما أجبرتهم تلك الحرب على الاقتناع بأن إسرائيل وجيشها يمثلان قوة ردع في المنطقة، لا قبل للدول العربية مجتمعة على مواجهتها.* 


*ومع ذلك فإن ثمة حقائق على الأرض، لا يستطيع قادة إسرائيل ولا وسائل الإعلام العالمية المؤيدة لها إنكارها أو تحريفها، من أظهرها: إن الجيش المصري لم تتوافر له الإمكانات اللازمة التي عادة ما تتوافر للجيوش قبل الخوض في حروب طاحنة، سواء من حيث توافر العتاد الحربي، أو حسابات التحرك أو التموضع في المواقع وفق خطط قتالية محددة المعالم وواضحة الأهداف، ومبنية على معلومات استخبارية دقيقة.* 

*فالجيش المصري لم يخض - في حقيقة الأمر - حرباً كتلك التي خاضها عام 1973وأنجز فيها انتصاراً حاسماً في ساعات قليلة، وبأقل قدر من الخسائر المتوقعة، وبالحد الأدنى من الأسلحة التي كانت تستوجبها تلك الحرب، وبأساليب قتالة واستخبارية لم تخطر على بال أحد من الأصدقاء قبل الأعداء في ذلك الوقت.* 

*كذلك فإن ما يحلو للإسرائيليين وحلفائهم ومن والونهم بتسمية ما حققته حرب 67 من انتصار لهم، بأنه هزيمة للجيوش العربية التي خاضت تلك الحرب .. ليس أكثر من مجرد (وهم وسراب) ظلَّ يداعب خيالهم طيلة إحدى وأربعين عاما، حتى أصبح اليوم مرضاً سرطانياً مزمناً ينخر في جسد الكيان العبري حتى يصل للنهاية المحتومة. والدليل على ذلك، خوف سكان إسرائيل وقادتهم من المصير المجهول الذي ينتظرهم، والمعلوم لدى العرب والمسلمين.* 

*فهم يعلمون أن أرض فلسطين التاريخية (أرض كنعان)، هي أرض عربية منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنة، حيث نزلت فيها قبيلة يبوس الكنعانية وأقامت فيها حتى وقتنا هذا. ويعلمون أيضاً أن اسم "فلسطين" الذي حاولوا تثبيته في دعاويهم التوراتية وكتبهم اللاهوتية المحرفة، كان لاحقاً في وجوده لنزول الديانة اليهودية على النبي موسى عليه السلام. وكان هدفهم من ذلك محو اسم "أرض كنعان" من ذاكرة التاريخ، والادعاء بأن هذه الأرض ليست عربية.* 

*والجدير بالذكر أن اسم "فلسطين" مشتق من اسم قبائل "فالستيا" التي قدمت من جزيرة "كريت" في بحر إيجه، واجتاحت الساحل الفلسطيني واستوطنته، ثم ذابت مع السكان العرب الأصليين بعد حروب وقعت بين الطرفين.* 

*خاتمة وتعليق:*

*الواقع أن إسرائيل تدرك حقيقة هامة مؤداها: إن المقاومة الفلسطينية لن تنطفئ جذوتها على الإطلاق، وإن الشعب الفلسطيني قد وضع نفسه على الطريق الصحيح الذي يمكنه من الإمساك بزمام المبادرة في تقرير مصيره، مدعوما بظهيره الطبيعي المتمثِّل في صحوة الشعوب العربية المرتقبة، والتي لا بد أن تقوم يوماً بدورها المحتوم نحو تحرير الأرض الفلسطينية من البحر إلى النهر. وليس في هذا القول تجاوزاً للحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني، وبخاصة أن المقولة التي طالما تمسك بها الكيان العبري وقادته كانت ولا تزال: إما نحن (أي اليهود) وإما هم (أي الفلسطينيون).* 
**
*الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر*
*زد على ذلك أن التأييد العالمي الذي حظيت به إسرائيل في حرب 67 ، لم يعد متاحاً لها الآن (كما يشاع) في ظل التغيرات المتسارعة التي تحدث في المنطقة، وبخاصة حين تحين الواقعة. ذلك أن عالم اليوم ليس كعالم الأمس. وإن تقاطع المصالح بين الدول، لم يعد يصب في مجمله لصالح الكيان العبري، ولا لصالح الأخذ بالدعاوى التوراتية المحرفة، ولا للانحرافات العقائدية التي يمثلها المحافظون الجدد في واشنطن وفي دول أوروبا، وكذلك المسيحيون المتصهينون.* 

*ولا يغرَّن المراقب ما يسمعه عن تقسيم الدول العربية بين معتدل ومتطرف، وما تحاول أمريكا زرعه في وجدان الشعوب العربية وعقولها، بأنها باتت خارج حسابات العالم بسبب تشتتها وتشرذمها وابتعادها عن النهج الديمقراطي في الحكم، والادعاء بعدم أهليتها لتكون دولا سوية تعمل على اللحاق بركب الدول المتقدمة.* 

*فحقيقة ما يحدث الآن في العالم العربي، هو مجرد مخاض لولادة عسيرة تمهد لطرد العدو الإسرائيلي والاستعمار الأمريكي من المنطقة. فالحركات الوطنية والدينية المتفاوتة في التطرف (غير المبررة أحياناً)، وقريناتها التي تسعى لدحر العدو الإسرائيلي وطغيانه والتصدي لعربدته في المنطقة، ما هي إلاّ إرهاصات تسبق بزوغ فجر الإسلام والعروبة في سماء المنطقة من جديد.*

*ويكفي في هذا السياق أن نشير إلى إنجازات المقاومة الوطنية اللبنانية بزعامة حزب الله التي حققتها ضد غطرسة إسرائيل، حين أجبرت جيشها على الهروب من الشريط الحدودي عام 2000 الذي احتلته طيلة عشرين عاما. وحين أفشلت الحرب التي شنتها على لبنان في تموز 2006 وألحقت بالجنود الإسرائيليين وعتادهم أفدح الخسائر. كما نشير إلى قرار شارون الانسحاب من قطاع غزه، بسبب الخسائر الفادحة التي كانت تعاني منها إسرائيل نتيجة المواجهات الدامية التي كانت تقع بين جنود الجيش الإسرائيلي وبين عناصر المقاومة الفلسطينية على اختلاف فصائلها وأطيافها.* 

*وهذا يعني أن العد العكسي لانكسارات إسرائيل، بدأ يتسارع بشكل لم يتوقعه آباء الصهيونية العالمية داخل الأرض المحتلة وخارجها، الأمر الذي أصبح مصدر قلق للمؤسستين السياسية والعسكرية في الكيان العبري، وبخاصة بعد أن أصبحت إسرائيل مجتمعاً طارداً للسكان، بعد أن كانت جاذبة لهم.* 

*ومهما يكن من أمر التقويمات التي تقال بحق حرب 67 ، فإنها لن تشغل من ذاكرة أمتنا إلا حيزاً "مقننا ومشروعاً" من شأنه أن يعينها في "استخلاص العبر". فليس عيباً أن يكبو الحصان مرة أو اثنتين أو ثلاث .. وإنما العيب أن لا يستطيع الفارس مساعدة حصانه على النهوض من كبواته. وهذا ما حققه الجندي المصرى حين محا بالانتصار عام 73 آثار الانكسار في حرب 67.*

----------


## فراشة

> *بالطبع انا لست عاطفى كما تدعى* 
> *ويااسفاة على عرضك لبعض الصور  فى غبر محلها* 
> **
> 
> *وهذه الصوره رمز لرموز الفسق النتاتج عن الفساد التى ابتلينا به فى ال 40 سنه السابقه * 
> *اظاهر انك ماتفرجتش على فيلمه عمر وسلمى* 
> *ولو اتفرجت عليه ولك نفس تعرض صوره  تبقى كارثة وعجبك الجمل الجنسبه الى نطقها مع ابيه لما ظبطه وهو بيتفرج على المجله اياها فى الحمام* 
> *****************
> *لم اميل بعاطفتى تجاه شخص ضاربا المصلحة العامه عرض الحائط* 
> ...


كلامك صح استاذ أحمد

مراكز القوى موجودين فى كل عصر
وبأشكال مختلفه
من قبل عبد الناصر ومن بعده

وهم ضباط أم الدولة مش مراكز قوى؟
وهم أعضاء الحزب الوطنى مش مراكز قوى؟
وغيرهم النمازج كتير

شكرا استاذ أحمد لمشاركتك

وان شاء الله هارجع بكرة اقرأ مشاركاتك الجديدة

مع كل الإحترام لرأيك ومجهودك ولتواجدك الكريم


تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*كشفت وثيقة نشرتها جريدة "القدس العربي" اللندنية عن وجود دور سعودي في مقتل الزعيم المصري الراحل "جمال عبدالناصر"... حيث اتهمت الوثيقة النظام السعودي آنذاك بتشجيع أمريكا على ضرب مصر واغتيال عبدالناصر... حتى لا يكون سببًا في تعرض النظام السعودي للانهيار كونه رئيس يحبه الشعب العربي ويكره الملكية.*
*وتقول الوثيقة التي تحمل رقم 342 من أرقام وثائق مجلس الوزراء السعودي:* *إن الدور المشاكس والمضاد لمصالح الغرب الذي تلعبه مصر بزعامة عبدالناصر من شراء أسلحة من الكتلة الشرقية وأيضًا تأميم قناة السويس وتمصير وتأميم المصالح الأجنبية في مصر والوحدة مع سوريا ودعم ثورة اليمن كل ذلك كان الطامة الكبرى التي جعلت من اغتيال عبدالناصر أمرًا لابد منه... فوجود الجيش المصري في اليمن لمساندة الثوار أدى إلى نشوء وضع خطير هو تحكم مصر في طريق المواصلات بالبحر الأحمر من الشمال عبر قناة السويس،ومن الجنوب عبر مضيق باب المندب... كما أن هذا الوجود يهدد بزوال العرش الملكي السعودي الذي يحارب الثورة اليمنية وهو العرش الذي يضمن تدفق البترول إلى الغرب بكل يسر.*
*وكشفت الوثيقة التي أرسلت من الملك السعودي فيصل بن عبد العزيز إلى الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون عام 1964،وهي منشورة في كتاب عقود من الخيبات للكاتب حمدان حمدان طبعة دار بيسان ص 489 - 490... عن دور سعودي كبير في التخطيط للإطاحة بعبدالناصر حتى لو وصل الأمر لحد ضرب مصر عسكريًا.*
*وفيها يقول الملك العربي مخاطبا الرئيس الأمريكي:* *من كل ما تقدم يا سيادة الرئيس ومما عرضناه وبإيجاز يتبين لكم أن مصر هي العدو الأكبر لنا جميعا،وأن هذا العدو إن تُرك يحرض ويدعم الأعداء عسكريا وإعلاميا،فلن يأتي عام 1970م كما قال الخبير في إدارتكم السيد كيرميت روزفلت وعرشنا ومصالحنا في الوجود،ولذلك فإني أبارك ما سبق للخبراء الأمريكان في مملكتنا أن اقترحوه لأتقدم إليكم بالاقتراحات التالية:*
*- أن تقوم أمريكا بدعم إسرائيل لتقوم بهجوم خاطف على مصر تستولي به على أهم الأماكن حيوية في مصر لتضطر مصر بعدها لا إلى سحب جيشها من اليمن صاغرة بل إشغال مصر بإسرائيل عنا لمدة طويلة لن يرفع بعدها أي مصري رأسه خلف القناة ليحاول إعادة مطامع محمد علي وعبد الناصر في وحدة عربية.. إلى هنا تنتهي الوثيقة التي تدين محاولة العاهل السعودي آنذاك الملك فيصل بإزاحة عبدالناصر عن حكم مصر خوفًا من أن يكون هو سببًا في إنهاء حكم عائلة آل سعود على أرض الحجاز.*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*لكم بعض الاراء من هنا وهناك ولنترك العقل ياخذمنها ماهو اقرب الى الحقائق*  

*موتوا بغيظكم*

*سنذهب جميعا الى القبور ..وسيأخذ كل رجل من رجال تاريخنا حجمه الطبيعى بعد ان تختفى اجيالنا التى تحركها الاهواء والاحقاد والميول المتباينة فى شتى الجهات
وسيبقى اسم جمال عبد الناصر علامة فى تاريخ مصر والامة العربية وثلاث قارات من قارات العالم..علامة لم يسبقه اليها عربى مصرى ولاعربى منذ قرون!..
وستبقى ثورة 23 يوليو بخيرها وشرها ككل ثورة علامة ناصعة فى تاريخ كل المستضعفين فى الارض شعوبا ودولا!..
قولوا الف مرة ان عبد الناصر كافر وانه زنديق! وانه عسكرى زنيم وان اليهود تولوا تربيته فى حى السكاكينى صبيا واجروا له غسيل مخ فى الفالوجا ضابطا وان الامريكان تسلموه من اسرائيل ليحكم مصر باسمهم ..نعم هذا ماينص عليه التاريخ الذى يكتب الان وفى هذه الايام……
سنذهب جميعا ويأخذ كل واحد حجمه الحقيقى بعد سنة وبعد الف سنة
الذين يكتبون عن 5 يونيو بابتهاج شديد !..يزرفون دموع التماسيح على القتلى والجرحى
ذلك انهم شربوا شمبانيا يوم غزو الانجليز لمصر سنة 1956 ثم خاب ظنهم حتى حققت لهم 67 الامل…وهم يعتبرونه انتصارا لهم…الذين يتاجرون بدم الشهداء ويكذبون على الاموات ويتهمونهم بالخيانة
انهم لايرون مأساة تناقضاتهم التى يسخر منها ابسط الناس ساعة يقولون ان كل واحد بطل وكان له فضل 23 يوليو ماعدا جمال عبد الناصر وبعد سطور جمال عبد الناصر هو المسئول عن كل شىء فى نفس الصفحة هو جبان مذعور وهو وحش كاسر!
عبد الناصر لم يترك لكم اهرامات ومعابد تبقى بلا بشر
انما ترك لكم سدا عاليا وكهرباءومصانع كلها (كائنات حية) تحتاج الى مجهود بشرى متواصل ورعاية تحدد وتوسع…تركها لكم ومات فهو ليس مسئولا عن الاهمال والهدم والتسيب بل والتدمير المتعمد الذى اوصلنا الى هذا الحال
ترك مصر فى حالة حرب ولكنها تبنى مجمع الالمنيوم فى نفس الوقت وديونها اقل من الف مليون دولار والان وبعد وفاته بهذا العمر من السنين كم بلغت الديون المصرية؟
لقد اخذ عبد الناصر من القادر واعطى غير القادر الان يأخذ القادر ملايين الدولارات ويهرب مكرما الى اوربا
كانت محصلة خيانة عبد الناصر كما ادعيتم ان بقى القطاع العام نقطة وسط بركة رأسمالية وبقيت مجانية التعليم ونسبة العمال والفلاحين فى المجالس المنتخبةوبقى الاصلاح الزراعى وان كان الاقطاعيون قد عوضوا عن الارض التى تملكها الفلاحون
ولا اريد ان افتح ملف قضية الاخوان المسلمين بما فيها من شهادات وشهود واسلحة وذخائر ورجال اتصلوا ورجال جندوا ودربوا وجهاز سرى اعد وسلح وخطط وخرائط سرية ..
فتلك امور قد يكون مكانها اية جهة قضائية يحتكمون اليها لو ارادوا فالشهود مازال معظمهم احياء والاوراق موجودة ….ومن وراء ذلك منطق يقول ببساطة ان الثورة كانت تحكم بواسطة مجلسها وكانت فى عنفوانها وسيطرتها والغت الاحزاب السياسية كلها.
فهل كانت تحتاج الى تدبير مؤامرة وهمية لتتخلص من الاخوان المسلمين التى لم تستطع ابدا قبل الثورة ان يكون لها نائب واحد فى البرلمان.حتى لو كان هذا النائب هو رئيس الجماعة الرجل الذى يجمع الناس على نقائه وعلمه وفضله المرحوم الشيخ حسن البنا..ولا اريد بعد ذلك ان اخوض فى وقائع قضايا تآمر الاخوان واتصالهم بالانجليز ومحاولاتهم فرض وصايا على الثورة فى بدايتها…فتلك دعاوى يمكن الرد عليها بالوقائع الثابتة ولكنهم لن يسمعوا….لذلك كان لابد ان يعرف الجيل الجديد منهم ان كان يبغى الحقيقة ولا يريد ان يقف بعقله جامدا عند مفاهيم يرددها البعض تصفية لجراح او لثأر شخصى نتيجة تعذيب وقع عليه او قرارات لمست مصالحه ومصالح اقربائه المادية
فقد اعترف شمس بدران بأنه هو نفسه المسئول عن التعذيب وأنه قام به من تلقاء نفسه ولم يكلفه احد 
وقد كان شمس بدران فى السجن فى عهد عبد الناصر حتى جاء السادات وافرج عنه
وقد علق بدران على هذه الاحكام قائلا انه يتحمل المسئولية الكاملة عن التعذيب وبرر التعذيب بأنه يستهدف مصلحة عليا وهى امن البلاد وانقاذها من الدمار والنسف لذلك كانت هذه الوسيلة للحصول من المتهمين على المعلومات ..(كان بوسعى ان ابرىء نفسى فأقول اننى كنت انفذ اوامر الكبار ولكنى فعلت مافعلت عن قناعة) ويقول شمس ايضا(لقد كنا فى سباق مع الزمن اما ان نسبقهم ونعتقلهم او يسبقونا وينسفون القاهرة ولايمكن ان تكون فبركة الاسلحة التى ضبطناها والرسوم الكروكية التى رسمها مهندسوهم موضحين فيها اماكن النسف هل كان المطلوب السكوت لتقع الكارثة لاثباتها؟
عبد الناصر والاسلام
يقال عن عبد الناصر ايضا انه كان معاديا للدين الاسلامى.وبالطبع هذا افتراء اخر على زعيم الامة.لان اى ضباب مهما كانت كثافته لايمكن ان يحجب الحقيقة فيها
حقيقة عدد المساجد الذى تضاعف فى عصره عشرات المرات..كيف يكون معاديا للاسلام وينشىء محطة اذاعة خاصة للقرآن الكريم ومدينة للبعوث الاسلامية التى وفد اليها الطلبة المسلمون من كل انحاء العالم وتتحمل الدولة كل اعبائهم ليدرسوا الدين الاسلامى …والذى يعادى الاسلام لايمكن ان يفتح معاهد دينية للفتيات لاول مرة ولا كليات ازهرية اسلامية للفتيات…..والذى يتخذ اى موقف من الاسلام لايمكن ان يجعل تدريس الدين الاسلامى فى المدارس اجباريا ويحول الدين لاول مرة فى مصر الى مادة للنجاح والرسوب…..والذى لايكون شديد الايمان بالاسلام ويدور ه فى بناء الفرد والامة لايمكن ان ينشىء مجلسا للشئون الاسلامية ليعمل على نشر الاسلام وينشر كتب التراث وييسر للمواطن العادى الكتاب الاسلامى بسعر لايجاوز القروش الخمسة فى عهده
ولسنا فى مجال رصد موقف عبد الناصر من الدين وما قدمه للاسلام فتلك قضية طويلة لعبد الناصر لى فيها رأى وكلمات واضحة ومحددة
اما القضية الاخيرة فهى الادعاء بأن عبد الناصر اخذ اموال الناس بالباطل
عبد الناصر امم اموال الاغنياء لحساب الفقراء وليس لجيبه الشخصى
وهذه القضية مجال الاجتهاد فيها واسع فقد فسرها البعض لمصالح علية القوم وسادة المجتمع والبعض الاخر فسرها لمصالح الفقراء والمعدمين
هنا اقول لمن يتهم عبد الناصر بالخيانة…اعتذر من فضلك عما بدر منك تجاه هذا الرجل الشامخ فى حياته وحتى بعد مماته……رحم الله جمال عبد الناصر*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*كتاب أمريكى جديد يروى قصة صعود القومية العربية*

*جمال عصام الدين*
*1958:  جمال عبدالناصر فى الشرق الأوسط*
*رغم مرور 90 عاما على ميلاد جمال عبدالناصر ومرور حوالى 65 عامًا على ثورة يوليو 1952التى أشعلها ناصر إلا أن سيل الكتب لا ينقطع فى العالم الغربى والعالم العربى على السواء عن شخصية عبدالناصر، ومن أحدث الكتب المهمة والمثيرة التى صدرت مؤخرا عن عبدالناصر هذا الكتاب الخطير الذى صدر عن عام 1958باعتباره عام الثورات التى أشعلها عبدالناصر فى الشرق الأوسط. الكتاب من تأليف روجر لويس أستاذ التاريخ والثقافة الإنجليزية فى جامعة تكساس الأمريكية وروجر أوين أستاذ تاريخ الشرق الأوسط فى جامعة هارفارد. ويرى كل من لويس وأوين أن عام 1958 كان عام عبدالناصر وأفكاره الثورية فى العالم العربى وحتى فيما وراء العالم العربى. فقد شهد هذا العام بروز أفكار القومية العربية والثورة ضد الاستعمار وتبدى هذا كأكثر ما يكون فى الوحدة المصرية السورية. كما شهد هذا العام سقوط النظام الملكى فى العراق وصعود المد الثورى مع ثورة 41 يوليو بقيادة عبدالكريم قاسم وعبدالسلام عارف، علاوة على سقوط حكومة كميل شمعون فى لبنان وهى حكومة موالية للأمريكان وتولى فؤاد شهاب صاحب الميول الناصرية للحكم فى لبنان. وينقسم الكتاب المعنون: "الشرق الأوسط فى عام 1958: عام ثوري" إلي10 أجزاء أولها يبدأ بعنوان "بريطانيا وأزمة عام 1958 والمقصود بالأزمة هنا الإعلان فى 1 فبراير عام 1958 عن الوحدة المصرية السورية. "جمال عبدالناصر سيبقى هو بطل العالم العربي" كانت تلك كلمات سفير بريطانيا فى لبنان السير جورج مديلتون وكانت كلماته قبل أيام قليلة من الإعلان عن الوحدة المصرية السورية ونشوب أزمة جديدة أصبحت تواجهها بريطانيا. وفى رأى مديلتون فإن الوحدة المصرية السورية وضعت عبدالناصر على بعد حوالى 50 كيلو مترا فقط من بيروت. بالنسبة للبريطانيين فإن الوحدة المصرية السورية وما تبعها من الانقلاب الدموى الذى أطاح بالملك فيصل الثانى فى العراق هى مشاكل وأزمات خطيرة مثلها مثل أزمة تأميم قناة السويس بالضبط. وهنا ينشر الكتاب لأول مرة وثيقة عن محضر اجتماع لمجلس الوزراء البريطانى جرى فى مايو 1958وفيها يقول رئيس الوزراء البريطانى هارولد ماكميلان "لو أجبرت لبنان على الخضوع للجمهورية العربية المتحدة فإن العراق والأردن قد ينهاران ويقعان فى قبضة ناصر أيضا". وعندما وصلت أزمة إنجلترا فى العالم العربى إلى ذروتها باندلاع ثورة عبدالكريم قاسم عاد رئيس الوزراء البريطانى يقول فى جلسة أخرى لمجلس الوزراء "لو سقط لبنان مثلما سقط العراق فإن الفوضى ستعم الأردن فى الحال وستصاب إسرائيل وتركيا ودول الخليج بالعزلة". وينشر الكتاب وثيقة لأول مرة موجهة من سفير إنجلترا فى لبنان إلى رئيس الوزراء البريطانى تكشف عن مدى التأثير الشديد الذى خلفته كارثة بريطانيا فى أزمة السويس على عقلية الساسة البريطانيين. فى رسالة سفير إنجلترا فى لبنان يقول لرئيس وزراء حكومته ويحذر "لا يجب استعمال القوة والتدخل المسلح لوقف زحف عبدالناصر لأن هذا بكل بساطة سيضع انجلترا من جديد أمام سيناريو كارثة السويس الذى دمر سمعتها فى 1956 وهى كارثة محفورة فى الذاكرة البريطانية بالعار علاوة على أنها كانت تمثل هزيمة محبطة" لقد كان واضحا مدى التأثير القاتل لهزيمة بريطانيا فى السويس على عقلية قادتها وتفكيرهم وتصرفاتهم. وقد رد هارولد ماكميلان رئيس وزراء بريطانيا على رسالة سفيره فى بيروت قائلا: أؤكد لك أنه لا يوجد مسئول واحد بريطانى يسعى إلى تكرار سيناريو السويس مرة أخري". لكن على الناحية الأخرى يشير الكتاب إلى أنه كان هناك فريق داخل الخارجية البريطانية يضغط من أجل أن تتدخل بريطانيا وتتصدى لـ "ناصر" بالقوة وايقاف زحفه المتنامى فى 1958 عند حده واتهم هذا الفريق رئيس الوزراء "ماكميلان" بالتفكير الانهزامى، مؤكدا أن النصر سيكون هذه المرة حليف بريطانيا فى وقف زحف ناصر، والسبب أن الولايات المتحدة هذه المرة ستقف بجانب بريطانيا وليست مناوئة لها مثلما حدث فى أزمة السويس. ويكشف الكتاب ـ لأول مرة ـ من واقع يوميات هارولد ماكميلان ـ أنه كتب للرئيس الأمريكى أيزنهاور قائلا له بتاريخ 4 يوليو 1958: ما لم تتحركوا وتقفوا معنا فى مواجهة ناصر وزحفه فإنكم ستواجهون بسويس آخر مثل تلك التى واجهناها". ويقول ماكميلان فى مذكراته إن أيزنهاور رد عليه قائلا وضاحكا من أن يكون تأثير أزمة السويس على البريطانيين قد وصل إلى حد أن تواجه أمريكا بكل ثقلها سويس أخرى أيضا. ويتعرض الكتاب فى هذا الفصل المهم لبداية صعود الأمريكان فى الشرق الأوسط من خلال مشروع ايزنهاور وحلف بغداد الذى ضم تركيا وإيران وباكستان وبريطانيا. ويذكر الكتاب فى هذا الجزء أيضا أن نظرة رؤساء بريطانيا بدءا من أنتونى إيدن لعبدالناصر لم تتغير. ففى 1958 كان ماكملان رئيس وزراء بريطانيا يعتقد كما كتب فى مذكراته أن ناصر نصفه شيوعى ونصفه الآخر قومى عربى. بل إن ماكميلان كان يعتقد فى مذكراته أن "ناصر" مصاب بخلل ذهنى وفكرى مثل هتلر،وذلك لمجرد أنه مناوئ للمصالح البريطانية. وهناك من حاول فى الخارجية البريطانية تصحيح هذه الفكرة لدى ماكميلان مثل "هارولد بيلي" الذى أصبح فيما بعد سفيرا لبريطانيا فى مصر. قال "بيلي" لـ "ماكميلان" الحقيقة أن ناصر لا هو هتلر ولا هو عميل سوفيتى روسى ولكنه أولا وقبل كل شيء قومى عروبى كان يستخدم الاتحاد السوفيتى كأداة لتحقيق أهدافه الخاصة، وقد سعى "بيلي" من خلال موقعه كمساعد وزير الخارجية أن يغير من طريقة وتفكير البريطانيين لعبدالناصر وسعى كثيرًا لتقديم تفسيرات مختلفة لسياسات عبدالناصر بعيدا عن النظرة الشيطانية التى نظر بها البريطانيون لعبدالناصر. ويؤكد الكتاب بعد حوالي50 عاما على 1958 أن نظرة "بيلي" لعبدالناصر كانت هى النظرة الصحيحة والأقرب للحقيقة التاريخية. وهنا يستعرض الكتاب لمحة تاريخية عن السنوات التى شكلت تفكير عبدالناصر خاصة قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث عانى المصريون من إذلال الحكم البريطانى خصوصا ما حدث فى حادث فبراير 1942وما حدث أثناء مشاركة عبدالناصر فى حرب 1948، ويستعرض الكتاب مساعى عبدالناصر لإحداث تنمية اجتماعية واقتصادية فى مصر ثم كيف تحول إلى زعيم صاحب كاريزما خاصة تلهم الشعوب والجيوش العربية. وفى الجزء الثانى من الكتاب الذى تعرض للإعلان عن الجمهورية العربية المتحدة والتى ضمت مصر وسوريا وكيف تم الرد عليها بالإعلان عن الوحدة بين العراق والأردن. ويكشف الكتاب عن محاولات نورى السعيد رئيس وزراء العراق ضم السعودية والكويت لتحالفه مع الأردن. ثم يتعرض الكتاب بعد ذلك إلى تطورات الأمور فى لبنان وبداية ظهور أزمة هناك بفعل وصول الأفكار الثورية الناصرية لأراضيه وتأثير الوحدة السورية المصرية عليها ومما فاقم الوضع وجود فجوة هائلة فى الثروات بين مسيحيى ومسلمى لبنان لصالح المسيحيين. كان عدد المسيحيين فى لبنان 729 ألفا منهم 424 ألف مارونى ، بينما المسلمون كانوا 536ألفا منهم 286 ألف سنى و 250 ألف شيعى، وامتد الحديث إلى حكومة كميل شمعون التى وقفت بجوار بريطانيا فى أزمة السويس ضد ناصر. ويدعى الكتاب أن السفارة المصرية فى بيروت تحولت مع بزوغ نجم عبدالناصر إلى قلعة حصينة على الأراضى اللبنانية بها العديد من السلاح والأموال والهدف الرئيسى كان الانقلاب على حكم كميل شمعون. وفى مايو 1958 شهد لبنان اضطرابات شديدة أدت إلى سقوط نظام كميل شمعون وتولى فؤاد شهاب "الناصري" الحكم فى لبنان وكيف تلقت بريطانيا هذه الصدمة الناصرية كهزيمة جديدة مثل هزيمة السويس بالضبط. ثم يتعرض الكتاب بالتفصيل بعد ذلك للصدمة الكبرى وهى الثورة على الحكم الملكى فى العراق وهنا لم يعد هناك مكان فى العالم العربى فى مأمن من صدمات ناصر وزحفه، خاصة الأردن الذى أرسل البريطانيون رساله إلى ملكه الملك حسين يحذرونه من أن المخابرات البريطانية قد رصدت محاولة من ناصر لاغتياله، أما السفارة الأمريكية فى عمان فحذرت هى الأخرى من موجة ناصرية كاسحة سوف تجتاح الأردن. ويتساءل الكتاب: هل كانت معلومات المخابرات البريطانية عن مؤامرة ناصرية على الملك حسين حقيقية أم أن الحقيقة أنه كانت هناك محاولة للانقلاب على الملك حسين بتدبير من عدد من ضباط جيش الناقمين على سياساته. بعد ذلك ينتقل الكتاب للحديث عن بزوغ دور الولايات المتحدة فى الشرق الأوسط فى الفترة من 1956 إلى 1958 ويستعرض مشروع أيزنهاور للشرق الأوسط فى مارس1956 وكيف سعت الإدارة الأمريكية إلى اقناع السعودية كأول دولة تتبنى هذا المشروع لأنه ـ على حد وثيقة جديدة ـ كشفت من مذكرات أيزنهاور "لو أمكننا جذب السعوديين لهذا المشروع وأسر خيالهم بالعالم العربى فإن ذلك سوف يكون أول مسمار فى نعش عبدالناصر"، وقد تمت الموافقة على هذا المشروع نهائيا فى 22 يناير 1958 وفى فصل آخر يتعرض الكتاب إلى ما سماه "البترول والسياسة والتدخل الأمريكي" وهو يتعلق كثيرا بالعلاقات الأمريكية السعودية وما كان يمكن أن يتحول إلى محورأمريكى سعودى ضد عبدالناصر. يقول الكتاب فى 5 مارس 1958 تحدث عبدالناصر من دمشق فكشف عما سماه مؤامرات سعودية لإسقاط الوحدة المصرية السورية وزاد من المشكلة إعلان السياسى السورى عبدالحميد السراج عن أن السعودية أصدرت لصالحه ثلاثة شيكات لتمويل تخليص سوريا من عبدالناصر وإقامة نظام حكم يتولاه هو بنفسه وأن الولايات المتحدة كانت تعلم بهذه الخطة السعودية وكانت على استعداد للاعتراف بالنظام الجديد. ويذكر الكتاب أن وقوف واشنطن وراء أحداث انقلابات فى سوريا قديم ويرجع لعام 1949 وكانت من تدبير عميل المخابرات المركزية المعروف "مايلز كوبلاند". ثم يتعرض الكتاب للمواجهة بين عبدالناصر والولايات المتحدة فى الأزمة اللبنانية فى صيف 1958 يقول الكتاب إن عبدالناصر سعى فى البداية أن يدخل الولايات المتحدة كوسيط لحل الأزمة اللبنانية وأن هذا المسعى كان يناقض تماما الصورة التى حاول زعماء ووسائل إعلام الغرب ورسمها عنه وأنه كان يسعى لاحتواء لبنان. بل إن ناصر فشل فى اقناع واشنطن بالتعاون معه لتهدئة الوضع فى لبنان وأن هذا الفشل كان ناتجا من أنه جاء مناقضا للنظرة السائدة فى واشنطن والتى كانت تقوم على العداء لكل ما هو ناصرى ولكل ما يمثله من أفكار قومية وثورية وأفكار عدم الانحياز. وفى فصل كامل يتعرض الكتاب للمواجهة التى نشبت فى لبنان بين الأمم المتحدة من ناحية والولايات المتحدة من جانب آخر، وتدخلات الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة داج همرشولد وينتقل الكتاب إلى حركة القومية العربية التى تزعمها عبدالناصر والتأثير الذى أصبحت القاهرة تمارسه على سياسات الشرق الأوسط على يد عبدالناصر، ويبدأ بتأثير هذه الحركة على العراق، وما أدت إليه من سقوط النظام الملكى الموالى لبريطانيا هناك. يقول الكتاب إن هزيمة الانجليز فى معركة السويس وصعود عبدالناصر كزعيم لا ينافس للقومية العربية قد ترك تأثيرا عميقا على العراق، وأدى إلى صعود موجة تذمر داخل صفوف الجيش العراقى لدرجة أن السؤال فى هذه الفترة كان هو فقط حول موعد سقوط النظام الملكى هناك، لأن هذا السقوط كان يبدو حتميا. علاوة على ذلك يؤكد الكتاب أن عبدالناصر كانت له كاريزما خاصة لدى ضباط الجيش العراقى، خاصة الشباب منه، حيث إن شخصيته كانت لها مغناطيسية جاذبة أكثر بكثير من فكرة القومية العربية التى تزعمها هو نفسه. ويقول الكتاب إن عبدالناصر كان أكثر شخص أصيب بالمفاجأة مما حدث فى العراق والانقلاب على العهد الملكى هناك، وهو اندهاش سيصيبه أيضا عندما يكتشف أن هناك ضباطا شبابا كانوا مغرمين به فى ليبيا وانقلبوا عام 1969على النظام الملكى هناك. ثم يتعرض الكتاب بعد ذلك إلى العلاقة الملتبسة بين عبدالناصر والاتحاد السوفيتى ويركز بالتحديد على وصول هذه العلاقة إلى أوجها أثناء أزمة السويس فى خريف 1956 ويقول الكتاب إن ما لم يفهمه الغرب، خاصة فى 1958 أن العلاقة بين عبدالناصر والسوفيت لم تكن علاقة متبوع بتابع مثلما كانت مثلا بين الملك حسين وبريطانيا أو أمريكا أو بين كميل شمعون وأمريكا. ويقول الكتاب إن "ناصر" أصيب بالإحباط من سلوك السوفيت فى أزمة السويس جعلته يدرك حالة الضعف السياسى الكامن فى السوفيت، ولكنه قرر استخدامهم فى إطار الحرب الباردة لمصالحه الخاصة، ولكن للأسف ـ كما يقول الكتاب ـ لم يفهم الغرب هذا فقد اعتقدوا أن السوفيت يسعون إلى إقامة دولة تابعة لهم فى الشرق الأوسط على غرار جمهورية ألمانيا الديمقراطية "ألمانيا الشرقة" أو تشيك أو بلغاريا أخرى. ولكن الكتاب يؤكد أن عام 1958 هو العام الذى أعطى فيه عبدالناصر الفرصة للاتحاد السوفيتى لدخول الشرق الأوسط، ورغم أن هذا الدخول كان مجرد دخول "رمزي" والسبب أن التعاون العسكرى الذى كان قد بدأ يتصاعد بين عبدالناصر والسوفيت تحول لمصدر إلهام لكثير من العسكر العرب الراغبين فى الاستقلال ببلادهم مثل عسكر العراق وحتى عسكر الأردن وفيما بعد عسكر ليبيا. ويكشف الكتاب عن سر تحدث عنه الزعيم الروسى "خروتشوف" لعبدالناصر عندما ذكر له الأخير أنه أصيب بإحباط من أداء السوفيت فى أزمة السويس، قال الكتاب إن خروتشوف كشف لعبدالناصر إنه كان يريد للسوفيت أن يتدخلوا بقوة أكثر فى الأزمة لمساعدة شعب يريد التحرر من الامبرياليين ولكن والده ـ والد خروتشوف ـ نصح بعدم اتخاذ أى قرار بتدخل عسكرى أولا لأن مصر ليست على الحدود مع روسيا، ثانيا أن هدف عبدالناصر لم يكن الاستقلال ولكن مجرد انتزاع مكاسب من الغرب. وحسب الكتاب فإن خروتشوف ذكر أن رؤية والده كانت خاطئة تماما. ويذكر الكتاب اقتباسات كثيرة من كتاب لمحمد حسنين هيكل عن السوفيت. ثم يختتم الكتاب بفصل حول ردود فعل إسرائيل تجاه أزمات 1958 والإلهام الناصرى الثورى القومى الذى أدى إلى انبعاثها. ويؤكد الكتاب أن أكبر صدمة اصيبت بها إسرائيل بعد صدمة 1956 كانت الإعلان عن الوحدة المصرية السورية عام 1958 لأن هذه الوحدة كانت تعنى مسمارا فى نعش إسرائيل الكبرى التى تخيلها رئيس وزراء إسرائيل فى ذلك الوقت ديفيد بن جوريون. وفى نهاية الكتاب حول عام 1958 وما جرى فيه يقول روجر أوين إن عام 1958 يكشف الأوهام الكثيرة التى تنشب فى عقول ساسة الغرب عن ساسة الشرق الأوسط وتصوراتهم الخاطئة عن الأوضاع هناك، مما يؤدى إلى كوارث ليست أولها الأوهام التى خلقوها عن مكائد ومؤامرات ناصرفى العراق ولبنان والسعودية وخلافه وعن علاقات عبدالناصر بالسوفييت وبالشيوعية. واختتم "أوين" منوها إلى أن الغرب لا يكف عن ارتكاب هذه الأخطاء حتى وقتنا الحاضر، ويؤكد أن أحلام عبدالناصر بعد كل هذه السنين كانت مجرد أحلام مواطن عربى يطمح للاستقلال السياسى والاقتصادى من تبعية الغرب وإذلاله وإهانته لشعوب الشرق وأن هذه القضية الناصريةالتى تجلت فى أقوى تأثيرها فى 1958 ستظل قائمة فى عقول شباب الشرق العربى طالما ظل الغرب قائما على سلوكياته وأنه ليس مستبعدا ظهور ناصر جديد يستلهم أفكار ناصر القديم ويعمل على الحفاظ على استقلال بلاده وشعوبه من هيمنة الغرب*

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*لقد أراد المجرمون بهزيمة يونيو 1967 أن يعلنوا وفاة مصر خاصة والأمة العربية عامة ..و يعربدون في سماواتنا .. ويهتكون حرمة مدننا.. ويدمرون مدارس أطفالنا وينشرون الدعايات التي تروج لأسطورة جيشهم الذي لا يقهر ..
ولم يكن في حياتهم لحظات أسعد من تلك التي أعلن فيها الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في خطابه للشعب المصري الهزيمة ومسئوليته الكاملة عنها .. كانت أسود لحظة في عمر الشعوب العربية جميعاً ..
كانت بمثابة إعلان وفاة الحلم.. بل وفاة العرب كما روج لذلك المجرمون ..
ولكن لأن الهزيمة لم تكن هزيمة لعبد الناصر في شخصه بل هزيمة لوطن عربي كامل .. وحلم عربي كامن .. ومصير عربي مشترك .. لذا رفضت الشعوب الهزيمة ونزلت الملايين إلى الشوارع تعلن أن الموت أهون عليها من الهزيمة ..
وساندت الشعوب عبد الناصر وطالبته بعدم الاستسلام .. ووقفت الأمة جميعها وراءه في مشهد أدهش العالم والمجرمين أنفسهم والذين توقعوا ان هزيمة يونيو كانت كافية لشنق عبد الناصر بأكف الشعوب .. 
أدرك عبد الناصر مدى أخطاء ارتقت لمرتبة الخطايا ارتكبها أو ساهم في استمرارها أو تغاضى عنها وعن مرتكبيها .. خطايا من النوع الذي لا يغفره التاريخ لأحد .. ولكن تجاوزت عن كل ذلك الشعوب العربية .. وتوحدت خلف عبد الناصر باعتباره رمزاً لها ولحلمها ولحياتها ترفض أن ينهزم..  أو أن يطاله الذل وعار الانكسار..  ولقد فهم ناصر الرسالة واستوعبها جيداً .. إرادة الشعوب تفعل المستحيل وكان لها مفعول السحر ..
عمل  عبد الناصر بمقولته  الشهيرة .. أن ما أخذ بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة .. وهو إعلان صريح على النية للثأر والانتقام ..
لذلك لم ينم عبد الناصر منذ الهزيمة ليلة هنيئة حتى مات في أغسطس 1970 .. ثلاث سنوات أنجز فيها عبد الناصر مرحلتين من مراحل أربعة صنعت أسطورة الأساطير .. صنعت معجزة المعجزات .. صنعت نصر أكتوبر المجيد ..
أما المرحلتان الباقيتان فقد تولاهما العبقري الرئيس أنور السادات صاحب النصر وعريس الفرح ...
وهنا نستعصم بلقطة ساخنة التقطتها عين خبير أمين لمسرح أحداث أكتوبر هو العلامة الأشهر الدكتور جمال حمدان في كتابه الثمين
6 أكتوبر في الاستراتيجية العالمية .. حيث قال ما نصه:
"" فالواقع أن فترة ما بين الحربين (يونيو67-أكتوبر73) . والتي استمرت نحو ست سنوات ونصف السنة .
كانت فترة "كمون " و"إعداد" ثم "اختمار" و"انطلاق" نحو القفزة الكبرى..
ونحن نستطيع أن نقدر هذه الفترة حق قدرها في سياق الصراع العام إذا نحن حللنها إلى مراحلها التطورية . فهناك أربع مراحل أساسية .. -(الصمود) -(الردع)-(الاستنزاف) -( وقف النار) .. 
فالصمود من " يونيو67حتى أغسطس 68" مدة سنة وشهران ..
هي أساساً مرحلة "الدفاع الحذر" تخللتها معارك رأس العش والمدمرة إيلات وبعض معارك جوية متحدية .. 
والردع من " سبتمبر68حتى فبراير 69" مدة ستة شهور ..
هي أساساً مرحلة " الدفاع النشط " تلخصها معارك المدفعية التي اتصل فيها التراشق بالنيران عبر القناة .. وكان من نتائجها بناء العدو لخط بارليف الأول ..
أما مرحلة الاستنزاف من " مارس 69 حتى أغسطس 70" مدة سنة ونصف السنة ..
فتعد أساساً مرحلة " الهجوم الحذر" ففيها تم تدمير خط بارليف ألأول بالمدفعية المكثفة المستمرة طوال شهرين .. مارس وأبريل 1969.. ثم توالى عبور الكوماندوز ليلاً ونهارا بقوات متزايدة ثم بلا انقطاع , كما تكررت غارات الضفادع البشرية على موانئ العدو تحرقها وتغرق سفنه فيها , هذا فضلاً عن الغارات والمعارك الجوية المتصاعدة , وذلك كله في وجه غارات العدو المضادة على الجزر المنعزلة والعمق المدني إلى جانب جبهة القناة . 
أما المرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة فهي مرحلة وقف إطلاق النار من أغسطس 70 حتى أكتوبر73" مدة ثلاث سنوات وشهران ..
وهي أساساً فترة اللاحرب واللاسلم .. 
من هذا التصنيف نرى أن فترة ما بين الحربين تكاد أولاً تنتصف ما بين مراحل الدفاع بأشكاله ودرجاته المختلفة ومابين مرحلة اللاحرب واللاسلم "ثلاث سنوات وشهران لكل منهما" ..
والمراحل الدفاعية الأولى تكاد بدورها تنتصف بين الصمود والردع السلبي في جانب وبين الاستنزاف الإيجابي في الجانب الآخر.. "حوالي سنة ونصف السنة لكل منهما" .. 
وإذا كان العدو قد تفرغ في مرحلة وقف النار لبناء خط بارليف الثاني وتدعيم وجود في سيناء.. فقد تفرغت القوات المصرية للتدريب الداخلي النهائي والحاسم وإعادة بنائها وتطويرها للمعركة الكبرى ..
وهكذا ترسم المراحل مجتمعة عملية متنامية متصاعدة تتعاقب وتتكامل في زحف صاعد منتظم من البناء العسكري والاختبار الحربي وكانت كلها بخبراتها وتجاربها ونتائجها مدرسة عملية أخرى بالفعل وتدريبات جزئية مجزأة على معركة التحرير الكبرى في أكتوبر... 
 من هنا ثبت أن سنوات ما قبل المعركة .. تلك السنوات " الست" القاسية والصبور .. لم تكن سدى ..ففي هذه الفترة أتيح لقواتنا وقياداتها المجال لنوعين أساسيين من التدريب والتجريب : تدريب نموذجي معملي .. وتدريب ميداني واقعي 
فبالتخطيط الثاقب الواعي والإرادة المصرة , جرى التدريب الشاق المثابر العنيد " قيل 300تجربة" ! على " ماكيت" إقليمي من الحجم الطبيعي وفي لاندسكيب طبيعي اختير بعناية وعن عمد من ليكون أقرب ما يمكن شبهاً ببيئة القناة ومسرح القتال سواء تضاريس أرض أو عمق مجرى أو سرعة تيارات ..  وقد كانت منطقة على قطاع من ترعة الإسماعيلية .. حيث أقيم سد ترابي مشابه تماما لسد العدو.. هي هذا المسرح التدريبي والتجريبي على العبور والاختراق .. كذلك فلقد أجريت عملية التدريب أحيانا على قناة السويس نفسها في قطاع يزدوج فيه عملية التدريب أحياناً على قناة السويس نفسها في قطاع يزدوج فيه مجراها .. حيث تتوسط المجرى جزيرة البلاح- الغربي بينما كانت تسيطر عليه قواتنا سيطرة كاملة وفي مأمن تام من أنظار العدو وأخطاره .. 
ولا يظن أحد أن هذه التجارب والتدريبات .. حتى كتجارب وتدريبات . كانت بالمهمة السهلة .ففضلاً عن صعوبات توفير المسرح الملائم بالمواصفات المحددة .. كانت هناك اعتبارات إمكان استخدام الذخيرة الحية .. وبإحداث خسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات والمزروعات بل والأرض الزراعية نفسها .. كذلك ضرورة إقامة ثم هدم الساتر الترابي الصناعي عدة مرات في كل تجربة واحدة .. ثم تكريك وتطهير المجرى المائي من رديمها بعد تلك المرات وإعادته إلى مكانه على ألأرض من جديد ..
كل أولئك مع ما يعني من مضاعفة أحجام مكعبات والردم والتكويم والتكريك عدة أضعاف الحجم الكلي للعملية الحقيقية الواحدة نفسها في ميدان القتال الفعلي . وكما يذكر كتاب حرب رمضان فإن تدريب وحدة هندسية واحدة " من 80 وحدة مطلوبة" كان يستدعي تحريك حجم من الأتربة والوحل يعادل 12 مرة مثل ما ستقوم بإزاحته فعلاً أثناء المعركة , في حين ترتفع هذه النسبة إلى 15 ضعفاً بالنسبة لمجمل العملية كلها تجريباً وتدريباً..
بهذا كله وبمثله وبغيره كانت العملية قد أصبحت بمثابة "الأمر اليومي" أو حتى الخبز اليومي بالنسبة للمهاجم المصري المقتحم .. كل المعدات والأسلحة جاهزة "مشونة" في أماكنها بالضبط لساعة الصفر .. وكل فرد يعرف دوره ومكانه ولحظته المحددة ,
مما حقق ساعة التطبيق نتائج قياسية مذهلة من الكفاءة والاقتدار والنجاح فاقت أعرض أحلام التخطيط نفسه وأشد توقعاته تفاؤلاً .. 
وقد أورد "إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم" في كتابه وطني حبيبي عن حرب أكتوبر وعن دور عبدالناصر .. 
"" رفض الشعب والجيش مرارة الهزيمة ،
وبعد اقل من شهر بعد نكسة 1967 م تمكن عدد محدود من جنود الصاعقة صد هجوم بعض الدبابات الإسرائيلية.. وانتهى القتال الذي دام أياما بايقاف تقدم القوات الإسرائيلية نحو جنوب بورسعيد ، ولم تعاود القوات الإسرائيلية الهجوم عليها أبدا ، وظلت رأس العش المنطقة الوحيدة التي لم تدنس بالاحتلال والقوات الإسرائيلية ،
وفي يومي الرابع عشر والخامس عشر من شهر يوليو عام 1967 م قامت القوات الجوية المصرية بطائراتها المتبقية بغارة ضد المواقع الإسرائيلية قرب القنطرة وفجرت ودمرت تشوينات الأسلحة والذخيرة التي جمعتها إسرائيل من سيناء ،
ولاحت بوادر استرداد الثقة حينما تمكنت لنشات الصواريخ المصرية قرب بورسعيد في الحادي والعشرين من شهر أكتوبر عام 1967 م من إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية ـ إيلات ـ والتي كانت تعادل ثلث المدمرات الإسرائيلية الموجودة بالبحر .وتوالت قصفات المدفعية المصرية علي طول مواجهة قناة السويس حتي عشرين كيلو مترا داخل سيناء .
وفي عام 1968 م أصدر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر القانون رقم 4 الذي نظم وضع القوات المسلحة ضمن الإطار العام لأجهزة الدولة وحدد بمقتضاه سلطات فعالة لرئيس الجمهورية بوصفه القائد الأعلى ، واختصاصات وزير الحربية ورئيس الأركان ،
وتم إعادة تنظيم المناطق العسكرية لتغطي ارض مصر كلها ، وتم علي أساس هذا التنظيم تحويل تنظيم قيادة المنطقة العسكرية الشرقية التي كانت تخضع لها من قبل وحتي عام 1967 م القوات الموجودة في سيناء ، ومنطقة القناة بقيادتين ميدانيتين اقتسمتا الجبهة بالتساوي وهما : الجيش الثاني الذي كلف بالقطاع الشمالي من الجبهة ، والجيش الثالث الذي كلف بالقطاع الجنوبي ،
وأنشئت أيضا قيادة قوات الدفاع الجوي وأصبحت مع أوائل عام 1968 م بمثابة القوة الرئيسية الرابعة في القوات المسلحة .
وقد شهدت القوات الجوية عملية بناء غير مسبوقة شملت تخرج 12 دفعة من الطيارين ، 10 دفعات من الملاحين ، وتجهيز هندسي لمختلف المطارات والقواعد الجوية وإنشاء مطارات جديدة في كل أنحاء مصر ، وتعددت صور الإنشاءات بين دشم محصنة ، ودشم ذخيرة ، ومراكز قيادة ، وبلغ حجم الإنشاءات في القوات الجوية ثمانية أضعاف الهرم الأكبر ، 
وتضاعفت ساعات الطيران للطيارين مرتين ونصف ، وتضاعفت طلعات رمي الطيارين بالقنابل والصواريخ مابين 18 الي 20 مرة .
وكانت عملية إعادة بناء قوات الدفاع الجوي تمثل في حد ذاتها قصة بطولة بمفردها حيث كان لدينا فقط بضعة مدافع ورشاشات مضادة للطائرات ، وعدد ضئيل من بطاريات الصواريخ ، وقليل من أجهزة الرادار .
وقد حاولت إسرائيل تدمير إرادة مصر فقامت بغارات جوية وصل عددها من يوليو حتي سبتمبر عام 1969 حوالي 1000 غارة في العمق ضد بعض الأهداف المدنية لتوسيع رقعة القتال.
و اتخذ الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قرارا ببناء مواقع محصنة لصواريخ الدفاع الجوي ..
ثم اتخذ قرارا بإقامة حائط الصواريخ علي امتداد الجبهة الغربية لقناة السويس ،
ووصل حجم الأعمال الهندسية في حائط الصواريخ 12 مليون متر مكعب أعمال ترابية ، و مليون و نصف مليون متر مكعب من الخرسانة العادية ، ومليونين خرسانة مسلحة ، 800 كيلو متر طرق أسفلت ، 3000 كيلو متر طرق ترابية ،
و قدرت تكاليف حائط الصواريخ بحوالي 76 مليون جنية ، وبعد عملية إعادة البناء تم تنفيذ العديد من العمليات القتالية كبروفة طبق الأصل لعملية العبور ففي سبتمبر عام 1968 قامت المدفعية المصرية بتدمير بطاريات الصواريخ ارض / ارض قصيرة المدى التي إقامتها إسرائيل في مواجهة مدينتي الإسماعيلية و السويس و بقية القرى بمنطقة القناة ،
ورغم محاولات إسرائيل التدخل بقواتها الجوية ضد المدفعية المصرية فان عمليات القصف المدفعي تواصل جنبا الي جنب مع عمليات العبور و التي تزايدت بشكل كبير منذ يونيو 1969
وفي يوليو 1969 قامت قوة مصرية بعملية عبور من منطقة بور توفيق و اقتحمت موقعا إسرائيليا و قتلت و جرحت نحو 40 جندي و استمرت في الموقع لمدة ساعة بعد ان دمرت 5 دبابات إسرائيلية و مركز مراقبة و عادت بأول أسير إسرائيلي ،
و في التاسع من ديسمبر عام 1969 قامت طارة ميج 21 مصرية بإسقاط أول طائرة فانتوم إسرائيلية .
و في يوليو 1970 تمكنت صواريخ الدفاع الجوي في أسبوع واحد من إسقاط 17 طائرة إسرائيلية فيما عرف بأسبوع تساقط الطائرات الفانتوم الإسرائيلية .
و خلال معارك الاستنزاف خسرت إسرائيل ثلاثة أمثال ما لحقها من خسائر بشرية خلال حرب 1967 ،و فقدت خلالها 40 طيارا ، 27 طائرة قتال ، و مدمرة ، و 7 زوارق و سفن إنزال ، و119 مجنزرة ، 72 دبابة ، 81 مدفع ميدان و هاون ، و مقتل 827 جنديا و ضابطا و إصابة 2141 فردا .
من هنا يثبت لنا أن الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر بدأ مشوار الانتقام والثأر لهزيمة يونيو1967 الذي يتحمل "وحده" مسئوليتها وقطع نصف الشوط بينما أكمل النصف الثاني ببراعة الرئيس أنور السادات صاحب النصر وعريس الفرح  .. تحية للزعيم عبد الناصر في ثراه .. وتحية لعريس النصر الرئيس أنور السادات .. وتحية لقادة القوات المسلحة المصرية عباقرة الإعجاز ومخططي الإنجاز .. وتحية لجنود مصر الأبطال البواسل من شهداء وجرحى رووا بدمائهم رمال سيناء ثمناً للنصر .. وتحية لشعب مصر الجميل وتحية للشعب العربي الأصيل من المحيط إلى الخليج والذين لم يتوانوا لحظة عن بذل دمائهم قبل أموالهم دعماً لمصر وسوريا ووقوفاً خلفهما وإلى جانبهما دون أدنى تقصير على كافة الجبهات القتالية والسياسية والإعلامية .. 
*

----------


## the_chemist

> *طبعا رد الاسنتذ  the_chemistوالدكتور جمال يتخذ اسلوب التحيز فى الكره ربما يكون لهم اسبابهم الشخصيه* 
> *ولكنه ليس منطقى ولايعتد كشهاده 
> *
> *وانا مش هرد بالمثل مدافعا على شان محدش يزعل منى* 
> *لكن هعيد لهم تانى* 
> *انتو عملتوا ايه فى ال 40 سنه من بعد مامات* 
> *هو مسك الحكم 16 سنه من 54 الى 70* 
> *ايه اتعمل من سنه 70 الى 2009*


طبعاً واضح أنك لاتقرأ المشاركات جيداً

الحمد لله

لم يكن أهلي إقطاعيين وأخذ منهم المرحوم أرضهم وأموالهم غصباً ونهباً وقام بتوزيعها علي كلابه وضحك علي الفلاحين وأعطاهم الأرض البور تطبيقاً للعدالة الإجتماعية التى كانت مفقودة في عهد الملك والتى فقدناها هى وظلها بعد وجوده أيضاً

ولم يدخل أحد من أهلي معتقلاته ولا سلط الكلاب عليهم لتمارس معهم أبشع العذابات

ماتم في الـ 40 سنة التى مرت منذ رحيله عن مصر غير مأسوف عليه سوى من قلة لم تدرك حجم الخراب الذي تسبب فيه هو محاولة إصلاح ماخربه هو وزبانيته ولصوصه الذين نشرهم في كل خرابة حتى صارت مصر بلد الخرابات بدلاً من بلد الآثارات

وللعلم أبي "يرحمه الله" كان من المعجبين بالمرحوم وبشدة ولكنه كانت تأتيه لحظات يزول عنه هذا الصداع ويقول الحقيقة

ويكفي أن الكلمات المأثورات هذه تولدت في عهده التعيس وخذ منها:

إذا أردت أن تنجز فعليك بالوينجز

كلم الدرج يابيه

وهذه الجمل المأثورة هى التى تولد عنها جيل لصوص الملايين الحاليين لأنه في عهده لم يترك هو وزبانيته شيئاً للصوص ليسرقوه فقد سرقوه هم

ياريت تبص كويس

----------


## the_chemist

> اذن عبد الناصر كان عنده مشكلة
> 
> عبد الناصر كان مركز فى حاجات تانية غير انه ينشيئ دولة قوية اولا و يطمئن على اقتصادها ثانيا
> 
> عبد الناصر كان عايز يعمل كل حاجة فى نفس الوقت


تقصد ياليدر أنه كان يهمه فقط أن الناس تقول ناصر ياحرية

وسجونه مليانة بالجثث

تقصد أنه كان يهمه الناس تقول ناصر ياوطنية

وهو مخلي اقتصاد مصر تحت الصفر

أما موضوع الحسابات ده فسويسرا لم تكن موجودة كما هى الآن

يعنى 

بس فيه 

أشرف مروان

ولا نسيته ياليدر    :4:   :Robot:   ::nooo::

----------


## sea horse

والله كويس ان فيه ناس لسه مصدقه انه اشتغل لمصلحة مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *انا سنى 43 سنه وهو سن النضج والفهم الجيد ولست فى سن المراهقه*
> *وليس السن الكبير دليل على الكفاءه  فربما يكون نهايه المطاف ويقترب من سن الطفوله فى الحكم على الاشياء* 
> *
> *


أبني العزيز والعاطفي جدا
أحمد محمود
طبعا راجل وكمان تعديت سن الشباب
٤٣ سنه ما شاء الله
ولكنك كنت طفلا صغيرا
ولا تدري حتي من هو عبد الناصر
عندما مات أو قتل كما جاء علي لسانك
وهذا يؤكد أن حبك الشديد
لهذا الشخص
حب ورقي فقط 
حب كتب ومجلات وجرايد
 




*
كان فيه كلام مني ليك له صلة بالصور أعلاه
أكيد حذف بواسطة الرقابة علي المصنفات الإنترنتيه
أدعوك فيه في لمنزلي
لتتأكد أنني
ما زلت بكامل قواي العقلية
وإن الدهن في العتاقي
بأمارة الريس حسني
عدي الــ ٨١
وما زال قلبه ينبض
ومازال جالسا
علي قمة النظام الحاكم
ولا هي ناس وناس!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شهادة رائعة يادكتور
> 
> لكن فى بعض العبارات إللى باطالب باستخدام حق الفيتو عليها
> 
> 
> لكن هاأجل الطلب ده لغاية ماتدلى بالشهادة كاملة
> 
> يمكن ماحتاجلوش
> 
> ...





فيتو + رائعة
طب تيجي إزاي ديت

لن أتحرك قيد أنملة
من هنا إلا
لما تعلني هذا
الفيتو
ولكن أنا أحذرك 
أتعلمين
حقا
معني مصطلح 
الفيتو
ومتي يستخدم
ومن له حق إستخدامه
؟؟؟!!!!

أرجوا تلقي الرد منك
شخصيا عزيزتي فراشة وليس من أي
عضو آخر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ما أفني فيه نفسه ليلة أمس أبني العزيز العاطفي جدا أحمد محمود، من ما قيل وما قال (وهي حقيقية لأنها خالية من الأخطاء الإملائية بعكس مشاركاته التي يكتبها بخط يده!) ومن كتب خارجيه من هنا وهناك، خلاصته وبهريزه هو مايلي:

  1. الكاريزمية المؤكدة لشخصية عبد الناصر( رامبو زمانه!) والتي سقط في فخها عسكر اليمن والعراق وليبيا (العقيد الأخ معمر القذافي!)

 2. شخص متهور مندفع سليط اللسان لا يعرف ألف باء سياسة وإستراتيجية

 3. عشوائي في قراراته المصيرية علي رأسها نسبة الــ ٥٠٪ عمال وفلاحين حماية له من أي إنقلاب عسكري يزيحه من كرسي الحكم (عربيات نقل الإتحاد الإشتراكي ليلة التنحي الشهيرة!)

 4. أغبي ثورة صناعية علي وجه البسيطة كانت بإنشاءه كل المصانع العسكرية والمدنية في حلوان وشبرا الخيمة ليضمن حماية العمال له من أي إنقلاب عسكري وكان من نتيجتها تحول القاهرة الكبري إلي أسوأ عاصمة في العالم من تكدس سكاني رهيب وتلوث بيئي هو الأعلي في العالم ولا ننسي هنا تسرطن القاهرة بسرطان العشوائيات المرعب والمخيف!

 5. هو قزم وتعملق علي دول ملكية موجودة في المنطقة وما زالت موجودة (السعودية والأردن والمغرب والبحرين وكل دول الخليج العربي!) وكان يتصور أن القضاء علي الملكية سيكون سهلا كما حدث في مصر وهاهي الملكية تعود لمصر علي يد تلميذه السيد اللواء طيار حسني مبارك ملك ورئيس جمهولكية مصر العربية

 
 التلميذ وأستاذه الكاريزماوي
 
ونلتقي بعد الفاصل لنحكي حكاية التلميذ وأستاذه الكاريزماوي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> ان كلمة السر فى 67 هى " نجم عبد الناصر " هذه الكلمة التى لا سيطيع أو يجرؤ احد من شهود العيان على 67 النطق بها ؟ نعم ان عبد الناصر قبل 67 كان نجما قوى لامع فى سماء الشرق الاوسط ولا يستطيع ان يظهر بجواره أى نجم اخر داخل الوطن العربى ، فماذا لو انتصر جمال عبد الناصر فى حربه على الاسرائيليين وقام بطردهم أو تحديد اقامتهم على الاقل واعاد اراضى فلسطين إلى اصحابها ، سيصبح إذا " الناصر جمال عبد الناصر " نجما لا ينطفىء ابداء لانه سيخلد اسمه بجوار اسم " الناصر صلاح الدين" 
> فهاذا يشجع الحاقدين على عبد الناصر على الغدر به حتى ولو على حساب القضية الفلسطينية*


*لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....*
* لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....*
* لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....*
* لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....**لو....*
* 
**أنصحك 
أبني العزيز أحمد محمود
أن تشارك في الموضوع التالى

* ماذا لو كان عبد الناصر صاحب قرار الحرب؟ 
ابن رشد المصري

 لو *زرت هذا الموضوع* 
هناك ستجد كل الراحة وكل هدوء البال
 




*زورنا تجدوا كل ما يسركم
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و عشان تفهمى صح لازم تقيمى سياساته الداخلية و الخارجية بحيادية و عقلانية بدون اى عواطف


أحمدك يا رب إن مصــــــــــــــــــــر
 فيها مصريين
ليسوا علي علاقة مع 
تلك المرأة المشبوهة
وسيئة السمعة
واللي إسمها تلوكه الألسن
الست عواطف

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

جه وقت تقييم السياسات الداخلية و الخارجية استكمالا لما انتهى إليه

حوارنا قبل كده .

عشان نحكم صح يا فراشة منغير تشويش لازم يكون عندنا نموذج

نقارن به و أنا أرشح اسرائيل كنموذج .

اسرائيل هى دولة شعب بالفعل ولا يجرؤ مسئول فيها تخطى برنامجه

او الإخلال بما سبق و أن أعلنه للشعب قبل اختياره . 

اسرائيل دولة لها سياسة داخلية و خارجية ثابتة لا تتغير بتغيير رئيس

الدولة أو رئيس الوزراء أو الحزب الحاكم .

الجميع يعمل لتحقيق هدف واحد و مصلحة واحدة ولا أحد فوق القانون

ولا سلطة فوق سلطة الشعب .

ده كلام حقيقى و تتناقله وسائل الإعلام يوميا منذ عشرات السنين و 

نراه جميعا على أرض الواقع .....

دولة لديها أحزاب كبيرة و أحزاب صغيرة  ة كلها قوية و مؤثرة

و كلها تستمد هذه القوة من الشعب .

دولة تتم الإنتخابات فيها على مرأى و مسمع من الجميع و صوت 

رجل واحد من الشارع الإسرائيلى يكون له قوته و تأثيره و الكثير

منا يتابع تلك الإنتخابات منذ فترة كبيرة و يستطيع جيدا أن يعى الفارق 

 .. بنفس الأسلوب يا فراشة تقدرى تراقبى سير الانتخابات فى فرنسا 

و انجلترا و ألمانيا و إيطاليا و اليابان و أمريكا و تقدرى تعرفى كويس

من خلالها يعنى إيه شعب و يعنى إيه سلطة الشعب و يعنى إيه اللى

بييجى لازم يستكمل ما بدأه سلفه و مفيش حاجة اسمها شغل على

المزاج .

رئيس وزراء اسرائيل يا فراشة يخدم شعب اسرائيل فقط و من أى 

موقع , فهو اليوم رئيس للوزراء و بالبارحة كان وزيرا للمالية و غدا

يكون عضوا فى الكنيست و قد يكون مواطنا عاديا بعد غد ولا مشكلة

على الإطلاق .

اذن قبل أن أقوم بثورة و أنقلب على الحاكم لابد لى أن ادرس جيدا

حالة شعبى و تقبله لى و مايمكن أن أوفره له , ولا بد أن أحدد هل

هذا الإنقلاب لمصلحة البلد أم لا و هل سوف أقوم بتسليم القيادة 

للشعب فيختار من يشاء حاكما له أم لا , و هل اذا اختارنى شعبى

ماهى خطط النهوض به و ماهى سبلى فى ذلك ؟

و السؤال هنا يفرض نفسه من سماها ثورة و على أى أساس ؟

و لماذا من أسموها ثورة يسمون حركات مماثلة انقلابا عسكريا ؟

و هل سيحاول رجالات الثورة أن يحبطوا أى تحرك مماثل للجيش

مستقبلا فتكون فعلتهم هذه هى الأولى و الأخيرة على اعتبار أن

الله بعثهم هم فقط لإنقاذ مصر و أجرى الصواب على ايديهم

و أقام بهم العدل و عصمهم من الخطأ فلا يجوز هذا إلا لهم

و هو محرم على غيرهم ؟ 

حاشاه سبحانه و تعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا

هى إذن فكرة نبتت فى عقول مجموعة ارتأوا فيها الصواب و 

الخلاص بعد ما عانوا فى حرب 48 و فتكت الأسلحة الفاسدة

بالكثير منهم .....

عبد الناصر كان شخصية فريدة و تاريخية و ان كانت له اخطاؤه

فقد فكر و نفذ و خطط حتى و إن كان يخطط لنفسه و مجده الشخصى

و لكن مثل هذه الشخصيات تغير مجرى التاريخ و من ثم نحب فيه

الطموح و العمل الدؤوب و الاحتكاك المباشر بالشعب و الجيش

نحب فيه أن وضع مصر فى مكانها الطبيعى بين الدول و جرأته

و عدم رهبته ولا نؤلهه أو نقدسه فشافيز و القذافى يرددون مثلما

كان يردد مع الفارق فى موازين القوى وقتها و حاليا .

الحاجة المهمة جدا و اللى بحاول ما اتكلمش عنها لكنها تفرض نفسها

على و اخجل من عدم ذكرها ,

احنا مسلمين يا فراشة ولازم تكون لنا موازين مختلفة نقيم بها الامور

و من ثم ماذا فعل عبد الناصر و السادات و مبارك لنصرة الإسلام ؟

ياللا , ماعلينا ....

ياللا نقيم السياسات بئه عشان الحديث ما ياخدناش بره الموضوع

 الأصلى :

هل فعل عبد الناصر مع شعبه ما فعله حكام اليهود مع شعبهم ؟

هل أنشأ احزابا قوية ؟

هل أرسى فى البلد قواعد الديموقراطية ؟

هل كان المسئولون فى عهده يطبق عليهم قانون البلاد مثلهم مثل اى

مواطن عادى ؟

هل كانت هناك حريات فى البلد مثلما نرى فى اسرائيل ؟

هل تم عمل تحقيقات عادلة تتحقق من مصدر ثروات الأثرياء

حينها ثم تحكم عليهم بما يرضى الله بأنها ثروات مسلوبة و بعودتها

إلى الشعب أم أن التأميم هذا كان قرارا فرديا نابعا من فكر شخصى

و قناعة ذاتية ليس أكثر ؟

هل تم وضع خطط منهجية للتعليم و تم مراقبتها و تقييمها دوريا ؟

هل تم انشاء صناعات يعتمد عليها بالفعل ؟

بصى يا فراشة

الأسئلة مش ح تخلص بصراحة و لكن الحكم سهل جدا و بسيط

بصى على بلد زى اندونيسيا كده و شوفيها اتطورت فى كام سنة

و كانت ايه و بئت ايه و ازاى و بصى على كوريا الجنوبية و اليابان

و المانيا و جاوبى على نفس الأسئلة و بالتالى تقدرى تحددى كويس 

جدا عبد الناصر و السادات و مبارك نجحوا داخليا أم لا !!!

و هل الوطنية تقتضى ان نتفق جميعا على حب رئيس ما ؟

و بعدين ايه الوطنية دى أصلا و مين اخترع اللفظ ده ؟!!

و اى ماء خبيث رواه حتى نما و كبر فى النفوس هكذا ؟

ترى لأى وطن كان ينتمى من قال عنهم الخالق انهم كانوا

خير امة اخرجت للناس ؟ !!

انا معلوماتى ان الشعب بيقول نكت على بعض و يسخر من بعضه

البعض فى حين ان النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم أول ما فعل كان 

المؤاخاة بين المهاجرين و الأنصار و انهاء نزاعات الأوس و الخزرج

يافندم الشعب عندنا بئه شعوب متفرقة ,

اسكندرانية و صعايدة و فلاحيين و مصاروة ( قاهريين )

و انقسمت الشعوب نفسها الى دويلات ,

فهاهى دولة الأهلى و دولة الزمالك و دولة الاتحاد و دولة الدراويش

و استباح الناس اعراض بعضهم البعض و اصبحنا نسمع السباب

علانية فى وسائل الاعلام بين الجماهير بكلمات تهوى بأصحابها

الى النار .....

فهل رسخ عبد الناصر و السادات و مبارك روح الأخوة فى الشعب ؟

احنا عندنا كل محافظ بييجى بيهد اللى عمله المحافظ اللى قبله بلا 

رقيب ولا حسيب و من ثم تهدر المليارات تباعا فهل يفعلون هذا فى 

اسرائيل ؟

نرجعوا لموضوع الأحزاب شوية لأنه مهم جدا ....

الأحزاب يا فراشة كيانات مهمة جدا و يمكنك من خلال العلم بقوتها

أو ضعفها فى بلاد العالم المختلفة ان تحكمى على ديموقراطية هذه

البلاد فورا  !!!

تخيلى مثلا ان الأسعار زادت بما لاطاقة للشعب به ,

اذن على الشعب ان يوصل رسالة للحاكم بأن الأسعار زادت أوى

و أن عليه التراجع او سيقيله الشعب ( مثلما يحدث فى الدول 

الديموقراطية ) ,

هذه الرسالة تكون يا فراشة فى صورة مظاهرة حضارية لا تحطم

فيها الممتلكات او تنهب الأموال أو تستباح الحرمات ,

و هذه التظاهرات لا تتحرك ابدا وفق الأهواء او من تلقاء نفسها

و لكنها تتم حسب قيادة و أمرا بالتحرك و أسس محددة بدقة

فراشة ركزى معايا فى الحتة اللى جاية دى و سيبى الشاى اللى فإيدك

الدولة الديكتاتورية هنا لابد ان توأد أصلا أية قيادة يمكن ان يكون لها

تأثير على الشعب فتحركه , صح ؟

الدولة الديكتاتورية لابد ان تعيق حزبا أو أحزابا قد تنتمى لها تلك

 القيادات , صح ؟

الدولة الديكتاتورية لابد ان يكون اعلامها مسيطرا بحيث يبث افكارها

مابين الحين و الآخر لغسل عقول الشعوب ......... الخ

هل أسس عبد الناصر يا فراشة و السادات و مبارك دولة ديموقراطية ؟

طب لعلمك بئه , الرئيس مبارك يعتبر اكترهم ديموقراطية وفقا 

لحديثنا السابق , صح ؟ و ببساطة شديدة ستجدين ان من يحب مبارك

لديه أيضا أسبابه المنطقية !!

لقد طلبتى يا فراشة فى موضوعك ان من يشارك برأيه عليه اقناعك

صح ؟  اسلوبى ده كان لهذا السبب ( محاولة اقناعك )

كفاية بئه و خللينا نبص بصة على السياسات الخارجية و نتفق ان 

التلاتة سقطوا فى الامتحان داخليا وفقا لنماذج المقارنة المتفق عليها

كنماذج للديموقراطية و حكم الشعب فى العالم 

بس ليا تعليق صغير فى الحتة دى ان مفيش علاقة بين السقوط فى

الامتحان و بين الحب و الكراهية و من الصعب جدا تنحية العواطف

مادمنا لا نحكم بميزان الواحد الأحد !! ( استغفر الله العظيم )

عبد الناصر من وجهة نظرى نجح فى جعل الانظار تتجه كلها لمصر

خلال فترة حكمه و ده عمل كرامة للمصريين و حسها المغتربين وقتها

اكتر كلام بتردد عنه انه كان راجل و كان شريف و كان عامل لمصر 

كرامة بين الدول , م الأخر كده يا فراشة دى اسباب حب البعض لعبد

الناصر و البعض الأخر أحب جرأته على امريكا و كراهيته لاسرائيل

و احنا طبعا نحبوا النوعية دى من الشخصيات من منطلق العاطفة البحتة

فراشة

لماذا نثور و ننقلب على الملك ثم نمكث نحن فى الملك حتى الموت ؟؟؟؟

و مايثير الضحك و الاشمئزاز فى الوقت نفسه ان بعض من يحبون عبد الناصر يكرهون من لايحبونه

طيب خدى المفاجأة دى



يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلا 

و نحن نتنازع الآن فى تقييم أناس ملكهم الله امرنا فلماذا نفشل فى تقييمهم ؟؟؟!!!!

لأننا نتبع الهوى يا فراشة ولا نرد الأمر الى الله و رسوله

سأعود لاحقا بإذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> التلميذ وأستاذه الكاريزماوي
>  
> ونلتقي بعد الفاصل لنحكي حكاية التلميذ وأستاذه الكاريزماوي




* مبارك بين الضابط والرئيس* 

 *إبراهيم عيسى يكتب : مبارك بين الضابط والرئيس        * 



*عندما نقول إن الرئيس مبارك حين كان ضابطا في جيش جمال عبدالناصر كان يقود طائرته المحملة بالسلاح لرجال المقاومة في الجزائر فهذا ليس خيالا ولا هو من باب مناكدة أو مكايدة أنصار الرئيس مبارك الذين شنوا حملات بذاءة ضد حزب الله أو حركة حماس لأنهم يهربون السلاح من سيناء للأرض المحتلة (هل لا يزال بعضنا يتذكر أن فلسطين وليست غزة فقط أرض محتلة وأن من يحتلها هو هذا الرجل الذي سيأخذه الرئيس مبارك بالأحضان خلال أيام!!).*



*عندما نقول إن الرئيس مبارك الذي يندد رجاله وأنصاره بتهريب سلاح إلي أرض محتلة وإلي حركة مقاومة هو نفسه الذي أوقفته أو احتجزته دولة المغرب بتهمة انتهاك سيادة أراضيها والاعتداء علي أمنها القومي (نفس التهمة تقريبا التي نرددها حاليا) حين اكتشفت السلطات الأمنية المغربية وجوده بطائرته علي أراضيها أثناء عملية دعم وتهريب وتدريب لثوار الجزائر، عندما نقول هذا فلا نقوله للذكري، رغم أن الذكري- كما يقول العيال علي دفاتر المحاضرات- ناقوس يدق في عالم النسيان، بل نقوله للعبرة والاعتبار، والحقيقة أننا لا نختلق الأعذار لحزب الله فالأعذار موجودة وليست في حاجة لاختلاق أصلا، كما أننا لا نبرر لحزب الله فعلته فقد أخطأ وانتهك سيادة الدولة المصرية علي أراضيها وهو أمر لا يمكن تبريره خصوصا وحزب الله يعرف أن النظام المصري الحالي لا ينتصر للمقاومة المسلحة ولا يجد أي مشكلة أخلاقية أو دينية أو إنسانية وبالأحري سياسية في حصار الشعب الفلسطيني عبر إغلاق المعابر بحجة أن إسرائيل هي التي تطلب أو أن مصر وقعت علي اتفاقية معابر، مع أن إسرائيل خالفتها ومصر كذلك*
*، ورغم أن مصر نفسها وقعت علي اتفاقيات دولية ومواثيق عالمية تنص علي احترام حقوق الإنسان لكنها تخالفها ليل نهار بدون أن تصدع دماغنا بأنها لا تستطيع مخالفة اتفاقياتها. إذا كان الوضع كذلك والدولة علي هذا الحال فكان لابد أن يحترم حزب الله سيادة الدولة وسيادة الرئيس ولا يمد حماس بالسلاح عبر الحدود المصرية، والحزب قوي وقادر ويملك تهريب السلاح من البر والبحر غير المصري، لكن مع عدم اختلاق ولا اصطناع أي مبررات لحزب الله فإننا سنحاول اختلاق مبررات فعلا للنظام المصري في التحول من عصر كان فيه رئيسنا الحالي محمد حسني مبارك عقيداً طيارا يقود طائرات المساعدة والدعم لحركة المقاومة في الجزائر إلي عصر صار فيه العقيد طيار محمد حسني مبارك هو رئيسنا الحالي الذي يجرم ويحرم إمداد حركة المقاومة بالسلاح سواء من نظامه ودولته أو من غير نظامه ودولته!* 

*لا أحد يريد من الرئيس مبارك أن يكون جمال عبدالناصر، فلا مبارك يرغب ولا هو يقدر، كما أن جمال عبدالناصر لم يكن كاملا مكملا وهو زعيم عظيم له أخطاء عظيمة وخطايا أعظم، وعندما يتحدث البعض عن موقف مصر عبدالناصر من ثورة الجزائر ودعم حركات التحرر في أفريقيا والوطن العربي ويحاول أن يقول إيماء أو إيحاء أو تصريحا إن الرئيس مبارك تخلي عن المقاومة وعن مبادئ مصر ومواقفها التاريخية وريادتها العربية وانتصارها للحرية ضد الاستعمار والاحتلال، فقد يرد أحد مناصري الرئيس مبارك قائلا بكل بساطة: طظ، نعم سيرد هكذا بكل وضوح وفخر (وقد عرفنا عفة لسانهم وعفاف خصومتهم) طظ في الثورة وطظ في المقاومة وطظ فيكم (فينا يعني!!) ويبني بعض عقلاء النظام (علي قلتهم) حجتهم في التخلي الواضح وفي الوضوح المتخلي عن فكرة المقاومة علي أكثر من سبب:*




*الأول: أن هذا العصر لم يعد هو عصر مقاومة الاستعمار والاحتلال، وأن هذه الشعارات أدت إلي تراجع الاقتصاد والتنمية وسيادة القمع السياسي تحت شعار المقاومة.*

* الثاني: أن موازين القوة باتت في غير صالح حركات التحرر والمقاومة، وأن طريق السلام هو المتاح المباح الوحيد أمام أي مشروع وطني للاستقلال وللحرية.*

* الثالث: أن المقاومة ارتدت ثوب الإرهاب نتيجة ملابسات دولية كثيرة وكذلك جراء أخطاء المقاومة ذاتها.*

* والحقيقة أن هذه الأسباب الثلاثة تنسي أدلة ثلاثة:*

* الدليل الأول: أن هذا العصر هو عصر المقاومة وحركات التحرر بامتياز، ولعلك تشهد وتشاهد حركات المقاومة والتحرر في إقليم التاميل بسريلانكا وتيمور الشرقية في إندونيسيا، وكشمير في الهند، والباسك في إسبانيا (وعلي نحو ما إقليم الكيبك في كندا) ثم الكوسوفو في يوغوسلافيا القديمة ثم تموجات (لا أقول موجات) يومية من بزوغ حركات تحرر في جمهوريات الاتحاد السوفيتي- رحمة الله عليه-، والبوليساريو في الصحراء المغربية وكذلك في جنوب السودان، وقد نجح البعض في نيل الحرية أو الاستقلال الذاتي ومقاسمة الدولة، وقد نال البعض ضربات قاصمة وقمعا مروعا، كما استطاعت حركة المقاومة في لبنان ممثلة في حزب الله (وهو للأسف ما يثير غضبكم لكن معلهش خلوها عليكم هذه المرة) أن تحرر أرض وطنها من احتلال صهيوني، ثم هناك حركة المقاومة التاريخية النبيلة في فلسطين سواء عندما كانت منظمة فتح ترفع الراية أو بعد أن أهدتها لليهود فتولي أبطال الجبهة الشعبية وكتائب الأقصي وحركة الجهاد الإسلامي وحركة حماس الراية... هذا عصر المقاومة بامتياز إذا زدنا عليها المقاومة غير الإرهابية في العراق للاحتلال الأمريكي أو مقاومة طالبان (بغبائها وتطرفها) للاحتلال نفسه في أفغانستان (وقبله الاحتلال السوفيتي) ، تستمر المقاومة وتنجح وتفشل وتخطئ وترتكب مهازل وتصيب وتسوي الهوايل، أما الحجة الخاصة بأن المقاومة والحروب عموما تؤدي إلي تدهور وتراجع الاقتصاد والتنمية فهو أمر يمكن أن يقوله أي مسئول في أي مكان في العالم إلا مسئولاً مصرياً في مصر، فالاقتصاد المصري بعد 37سنة من آخر الحروب (حرب أكتوبر) في وضع مشوَّه ومهزوم ومبدَّد ثم مع غياب الحرب والمقاومة فإن مصر تعيش حالة الاستبداد والقمع وتقديس الحاكم في ظل عصر السلام وتحت شعار طظ في المقاومة!*

* الدليل الثاني: أن المقاومة إن كانت قد أثبتت شيئا فقد أثبتت أن القوي العسكرية الهائلة والجبارة لا تقدر علي إنزال الهزيمة بحركة مقاومة، بل علي العكس فحركات المقاومة هي الوحيدة التي تملك قرار إنهاء حربها بينما الجيوش النظامية هي الأفشل في التعامل مع مقاومة مسلحة مناضلة ومخططة وفدائية والأمثلة كثيرة جدا، وربما نجاح المقاومة- كما ذكرنا- في نيل استقلال أو طرد محتل أو مقاسمة سلطة دليل علي أن المقاومة تملك كفة مهمة في ميزان القوي خصوصا مع عدالة قضيتها ووحشية المحتل وجماهيريتها الواسعة وغياب الشرعية عن المحتل أو الغاصب.*

* الدليل الثالث: أنه كما اقتربت الحدود الفاصلة أحيانا بين الإرهاب والمقاومة فقد تجاورت الحدود تماما وانصهرت بين مواجهة الإرهاب ومواجهة المقاومة، كما ارتكب العدو أو المحتل أو الأنظمة جرائم إرهابية جسيمة تحت شعار مواجهة الإرهاب ثم لعبت الحكومات المستسلمة أو القمعية أدوارا دنيئة في وصم المقاومة بالإرهاب حتي تتخلي عنها أو تتبرأ منها أو تخونها أحيانا مع مراعاة أن المقاومة وسيلة وليست غاية، كما أنها ليست هدفاً في ذاته، بل هي تظهر فيما يقتضي التاريخ وتختفي حين تتغير الجغرافيا.*

* أدلتنا تؤكد أن التخلي عن المقاومة ليس عملا عقلانيا أو عمليا أو وطنيا بقدر ما هو تخلٍّ عن الانتصار للإنسانية وللحرية وللضمير، تخلٍّ يتزين بالعقل بينما يُنْتزَع منه الضمير، تخلٍّ يتحجج بموازين القوي بينما يشارك في تقوية العدو، لكن تعال إلي تفاصيل قصة الطيار حسني مبارك وتهريبه للسلاح في طائرة مصرية لثوار الجزائر وكيف رواها الضابط المغربي الذي احتجز مبارك بتهمة انتهاك سيادة المغرب وهو يروي مذكراته التي نشرتها صحيفة الأيام المغربية في عدد 2-1-2009، ولم تكذب هذه القصة التي احتلت غلاف الصحيفة سفارتنا في المغرب ولم يصدر عن الرئاسة المصرية أي نفي، وكنا قد انتظرنا أن تكون الرواية غير دقيقة أو القصة محرفة فتصححها أو تنفيها الرئاسة المصرية ولكن هذا لم يحدث علي مدي أربعة أشهر، حتي إن صحفيا مغربيًّا كبيرا قد كتب خطابا للرئيس مبارك في 26 أبريل الماضي يذكر الرئيس بهذه الواقعة التاريخية، وكذلك لم نجد ردا ولا نفيا من سفارتنا في المغرب ولا من رئاستنا في مصر الجديدة، مما اعتبرنا هذا الصمت صمتا يعني صحة ودقة مذكرات الضابط المغربي.* 




*ولعله من المهم هنا التذكير بأن مصر كانت الدولة الداعمة للمقاومة في الجزائر في مواجهة الاستعمار الفرنسي وانتهت الثورة بانتصار الحرية العظيم واستقلال الدولة بعد 130سنة من الاحتلال (لاحظ 130سنة ولم يقل أحد للجزائريين إن موازين القوي ضدكم أو أرجوكم توقفوا عند الشهيد رقم 357 ألفاً ولا تكملوا خشية أن يصل عدد شهدائكم للرقم مليون وهو الرقم الذي وصلوا إليه فعلا وهناك من يزيده إلي مليون ونصف المليون من الشهداء) ولم تتوقف التحديات أمام الثورة الجزائرية فكان هناك التوتر الدائم بينها وبين جارتها المغرب التي كان يحكمها ساعتها ملك غير ثوري ومرتبط بالقوي الغربية وهو الملك الحسن الثاني بعد مطالبة المغرب باسترداد أراض لها ضمها الاستعمار الفرنسي للجزائر، الأمر الذي وصل بينهما لما يشبه الحرب المعلنة والمكتومة، وكان الدعم المصري لثورة الجزائر ومقاومتها ودولتها مستمرا حتي في المواجهة مع المغرب (الحقيقة أن المغاربة يؤكدون دوما أنهم شاركوا الجزائر كفاحها، بل حارب جنود مغاربة مع الجزائريين في معارك المقاومة والتحرير ويظل كل طرف متمسكا بروايته) ومن هنا نتأمل الواقعة التي يحكيها العسكري المغربي السابق «كرزازي العماري» أحد مسئولي نقطة عين الشواطر التي تقع علي الحدود المغربية الجزائرية والذي يقول تحت عنوان (هكذا اعتقلت حسني مبارك) إن جمال عبدالناصر أرسل ضباطا إلي قاعدة العبادلة في الجزائر لمعرفة احتياجات العسكريين الجزائريين والخدمة التي يمكن أن تقدمها مصر للجزائر في حربها ضد المغرب، كما كلف الضابط الميداني أركان حرب حينها حسني مبارك بتسجيل حاجيات الجزائر من السلاح باعتباره قائد سرب وتزويد العسكريين المقاتلين بخطط جديدة وهو ما يسمح بالاعتقاد أن مبارك قد شارك في عمليات دعم وتهريب أسلحة إمداد قوات للمقاومة الجزائرية في مواجهتها للاحتلال الفرنسي من قبل، وهو ما رجحته مصادر مغربية في إطار عودة الاهتمام بدور مبارك مع ثوار الجزائر، ولكن المفاجأة أن الطائرة المروحية (الهليوكوبتر) التي ركبها مبارك مع ضباطه قد أصابها عطل فني أو خطأ ملاحي فاضطرت للهبوط في أرض مغربية دون أن تعرف، مما أوقع الضباط كلهم في الأسر وذلك عند منطقة عين الشواطر، وقد أمسك بهم العسكري صاحب المذكرات كرزازي العماري وكانت المنطقة تضم مئات من اليهود المغاربة فتجمعوا في مظاهرات عند علمهم بالخبر واستقبلوا مبارك وضباطه بهتافات معادية منها (ماحشمتوشي كميشة ديال اليهود في إسرائيل ما قديتوشي عليهم وجايين تقدروا تحاربوا الحسن الثاني) وقد استغل الحسن الثاني الواقعة فواجه جمال عبدالناصر في مؤتمر القمة التالي بسؤال: هل تؤيد الجزائر في حربها ضد المغرب؟!.. فقال ناصر: إن مصر ليست طرفا في النزاع وإنها دولة محايدة، فما كان من الملك الحسن إلا أن أخبره بأنه سيرسل له هدية مفاجئة وقام بإرسال الضباط وعلي رأسهم مبارك، وإن كنا لا نفهم من هذه القصة هل تم احتجاز (أو اعتقال) مبارك فترة في المغرب حتي جاء إلي مصر مفرجا عنه أم أن الواقعة لم تستغرق أياما، لكن هذه القصة تُعلِمنا ضمن ما تُعلِمنا أننا مازلنا لا نعرف الكثير عن حياة الرئيس مبارك وسيرة مشواره، وهل هذه الواقعة المخفية لها شقيقات أخري لم يفصح عنها (عنهن) أحد؟ وربما ننتظر مغربيا أو سوريا أو إسرائيليا ليقول لنا ما خفي عنا!، لكن يبدو أن قضية خلية حزب الله التي أعلنت عنها القاهرة قد أشعلت شغف المغاربة ليستعيدوا القصة، فقد كتب الصحفي المغربي المعروف خالد الجامعي رسالة للرئيس مبارك تحمل عنوان (رسالة من خالد الجامعي إلي الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك) قال فيها: (السيد الرئيس: أنا متيقن بأنك لن تنسي ما حييت تاريخا سيظل راسخا في ذاكرتك إلي الأبد.*

* إنه تاريخ 20 أكتوبر 1963 حيث ألقي عليك القبض في جنوب المغرب وأنت لابس بذلة الميدان، وعلي أكتافك رتبة عقيد مصري.نعم، لقد ألقي القبض عليك بعد نزول مروحيتك الجزائرية علي التراب المغربي نزولا اضطراريا، فالذين حبسوك لم يكونوا جنودا مسلحين وإنما مجرد رعاة بسطاء...*

* وهذه النازلة كما تعلم، وقعت خلال الحرب التي نشبت بين المغرب والجزائر عقب مهاجمة هذه الأخيرة لثكنة مغربية تابعة للقوات الاحتياطية المتحركة. وكنت أنت ضمن الألف جندي الذين أرسلهم رئيس بلادك لمؤازرة الجزائر ضد المغرب.*

* لم يكن مجيئك إلي المنطقة لتحرير فلسطين، ولا إلي شن حرب طاحنة ضد الصهاينة، وإنما قدمت لخوض حرب علي بلد لم يكن بين وطنك وبينه أي خلاف، زيادة علي أنه كان يبعد عنه بُعد المشرقين، أي بآلاف الكيلومترات.*

* لقد قدمت لمحاربة بلد كانت جريمته الوحيدة هو أنه أراد الدفاع فقط عن وحدته الترابية.*

* وفي سنة 1965، عقب التصالح الذي وقع بين البلدين، قبل الحسن الثاني الدعوة الرسمية التي وجهت له لزيارة الجمهورية العربية المتحدة آنذاك.*

* وكم كانت دهشة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر عظيمة وهو علي مدرج المطار ينتظر ضيفه «الكريم»، لما تكرم هذا الأخير بمبادرته بهدية نفيسة، تتمثل في عقداء مصريين أسري، صحبهم الملك معه علي متن طائرته وحررهم أمام رئيسهم. وقد كنت أنت أحد هؤلاء...أنت بلحمك ودمك، العقيد مبارك آنذاك، وفخامة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك، اليوم...لقد رجعت إلي بلدك سالما لم يمسسك أحد بسوء، ولم تُقدَّم لا إلي محاكمة ولا إلي مضايقة رغم أنك خرقت الأجواء والسيادة المغربية وقَدِمت بنيَّة التخطيط لأعمال عسكرية من أجل زعزعة النظام).*

* هذه إذن رواية أخري للواقعة ذاتها وإن كانت قد حفزتها اتهامات النظام المصري لحزب الله بتكوين خلية تهريب أسلحة إلي غزة!* 



*في الحقيقة، إن ما قام به الضابط أركان حرب حسني مبارك عام 1963، أو قبله في دعم الثورة الجزائرية والمقاومة البطلة ورغم أن البعض قد يحتسبه موقفا شجاعا وبطوليا وعروبيا كريما ونبيلا لكنه في الحقيقة سواء كان بطولة أو انتهاكا لسيادة بلد عربي كان تنفيذا لأوامر صدرت له من قادته ولم يكن بالضرورة معبرا عن موقف ورؤية ذلك الضابط الذي صار هذا الرئيس، ونحن نعرف من فتات ما تم نشره عن حياة الرئيس أنه كان ضابطا ملتزما ومستجيبا ومخلصا لقياداته ومن ثَمَّ لا يمكن أن نقول إن مبارك الرئيس تغير وتبدل عن مبارك الضابط، لكن ما نستطيع أن نجزم به أن مصر تغيرت جدا وتبدلت تماما من أيام مبارك الضابط الذي ينفذ التوجيهات ويطبق التعليمات إلي عصر مبارك الرئيس الذي لا تتنفس مصر إلا بناء علي توجيهاته وطبقا لتعليماته!!*

----------


## a_leader

> حد بسرعة يجيب للأستاذ محمد ليدر
>  كوباية ليمون دافي بعسل النحل
> 
> من ع القهوة....
> 
> اللي علي الإمه الجايه
> لصاحبتها أخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> 
> ...



يا فندم انا عملت بالنصيحة و كان مفعولها ساحرا و من هنا و رايح انا صديق اللمون الدافى بالعسل







> عزيزي الأستاذ محمد ليدر
> 
> واضح من طريقة كتابتك إنك ما زلت متنرفز
> وضغطك عالي
> أهدأ وأشرب كوباية
> الليمون الدافي بعسل النحل
> وبعدين أقرأ الكلام اللي أنت كاتبه فوق ده 
> 
> لو أنت فهمته أرجوك  رجاءا دافئا أشرحه لينا
> ...


لا يا دكتور ماكونتش متنرفز بصراحة

انا لما حسيت انى متنرفز خرجت و لما حسيت انى هديت رجعت تانى

اما بخصوص الكلام اللى انا كاتبه ده فسيكون التحدث عنه خروجا صريحا عن الموضوع

و انا لا أود أن أفسد موضوعا لأخت لى  و يمكن التحدث عنه فى موضوع مستقل استاذى القدير

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

> تقصد ياليدر أنه كان يهمه فقط أن الناس تقول ناصر ياحرية
> 
> وسجونه مليانة بالجثث
> 
> تقصد أنه كان يهمه الناس تقول ناصر ياوطنية
> 
> وهو مخلي اقتصاد مصر تحت الصفر
> 
> أما موضوع الحسابات ده فسويسرا لم تكن موجودة كما هى الآن
> ...


الله يرحمه اشرف مروان

لا طبعا ما اقصدش اى حاجة من كلامك ده انما دى افكارك و كلامك انت الشخصى 

 :Poster Oops:

----------


## فراشة

> فيتو + رائعة
> طب تيجي إزاي ديت
> 
> لن أتحرك قيد أنملة
> من هنا إلا
> لما تعلني هذا
> الفيتو
> ولكن أنا أحذرك 
> أتعلمين
> ...



أهلا يادكتور جمال

أولا كونى أقول إن مشاركتك ومجهودك رائع واسجل إعجابى به لا يمنع إنى أكون متحفظة على بعض العبارات القليلة إللى لفتت نظرىوإن شاء الله هاجمعها وأسأل حضرتك فيها فى الآخر لو إحتجت

أما معنى مصطلح (فيتو)فأنا استخدمته وكما نستخدمه بشكل مجازى بمعنى حق الإعتراض

وكنت أعرف إنه بتستخدمة الخمس دول دائمة العضوية فى مجلس الأمن

ولكن بما إنى هاجاوب على اسئلتك وطبعا باشكرك إن سؤالك خلانى بحثت وعرفت معلومات جديدة

فى البداية كنت أعتقد إن كلمة vetoكلمة إنجليزية علشان كده أخرجت قاموس أوكسفورد وحاولت ابحث عن معانيه

ولما مالقتش لها أى معنى فى القاموس قلت يبقى الكلمة أصلها مش انجليزى

وبالبحث إكتشفت إن أصلها (لاتينى) ومعناها(أنا أمنع) وتستخدم كمصطلح بمعنى حق الإعتراض


ومتى يستخدم؟؟؟

يستخدم اصطلاحا في القوانين الدستورية و الدولية بمعنى حق الاعتراض ، اى اعتراض شخص او هيئة على اصدار تشريع مقترح ،

من له حق استخدامه؟؟؟

1-الدول الخمس دائمة العضوية فى مجلس الأمن وهى :
(الولايات المتحدة الامريكية - انجلترا - فرنسا - روسيا - و الصين ) تمتلك حق الاعتراض – الفيتو – على اى قرار يصدره المجلس حتى لو وافق عليه جميع الاعضاء الاخرين 

2-بعض الدساتير منحت الدول و الرؤساء حق الفيتو ، مثل :الدستور الانجليزي -الدستور الأمريكى)


أستاذى الفاضل

أتمنى إنى أكون عرفت أجاوب ودى إجابة مختصرة جدا واللى قرأته أكتر

وباشكرك إنك (قصدت) تخلينى أبحث عن معلومة


تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> يا فندم انا عملت بالنصيحة و كان مفعولها ساحرا و من هنا و رايح انا صديق اللمون الدافى بالعسل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا يا دكتور ماكونتش متنرفز بصراحة
> ...


ليدر أنا باشكرك على روحك الطيبة وحرصك على الموضوع

إنت هادى جدا ومركز جدا واسلوبك رائع

أرجو انك تستمر زى مانت

متابعة معاك ومع كل المشاركات اللى بتتكتب


كل شكرى وتقديرى لتواجدك ومشاركاتك

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> أتمنى إنى أكون عرفت أجاوب ودى إجابة مختصرة جدا واللى قرأته أكتر
> 
> وباشكرك إنك (قصدت) تخلينى أبحث عن معلومة
> 
> 
> تحياااااااااتى
> 
> فراشة


 :f2: عزيزتي وأبنتي فراشة
قليل جدا في منتدانا هذا الذين يحبون البحث والتقصي وراء المعلومة ولكن أغلبهم وليس كلهم عضوات كريمات في المنتدي علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر بناتي وأخواتي الدكتورة إيمان الشامي والأستاذة *سامية أبو زيد والأبنه جيهان محمد علي والأبنة غادة جاد* ومن الأعضاء الرجال أذكر علي سبيل المثال لا  الحصر الأستاذ ابراهيم دراجون شادو والمهندس عاطف هلال والأستاذ سيد جعيتم ومن الشباب هيثم خال بودو وها أنتي أبنتي فراشة تنضمي لركب الباحثين والباحثات  فمرحبا بكي في نادي الباحثين عن الحقيقة

----------


## the_chemist

> الله يرحمه اشرف مروان
> 
> لا طبعا ما اقصدش اى حاجة من كلامك ده انما دى افكارك و كلامك انت الشخصى


السلام عليكم

الأخ ليدر

أعلم يقيناً أن ماهو موجود من أفكارى أنا

وكنت أعنى أنك لابد أن تقارن

وشكرا لك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
أنتظرونا غدا بإذن الله
السبت ٣١ من أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩
جدول سلبيات وإيجابيات
جمال عبد الناصر
سيكون بين أيديكم
قبل الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر
بإذن الله
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## ahmed_Mohammed

*رحم الله سعد زغلول* 
*لما قال بالفم المليان* 
*مافيش فايده* 
*كله يسخر من كله* 
*السخريه باتت داء مفقود الدواء* 
*سوف افكركم بعد عامين او اكثر قليلا وغدا لناظره قريب* 
*اننا لم نكون ولم نصبح شىء فى يوم من الايام ولم نغير شىء* 
*نحن نتلذذ فى الاحلام والاوهام الباليه والمتبلده* 
*معلشى ياجماعه* 
*اعتزر عن الاخطاء الاملائيه* 
*ارجو المعزره* 
*انا يادوب واخد محو اميه وكمان بالغش ماهو ماشفتش حاجه غير الغش هو الى ماشى اليومين دول زى الفره الى ماشيه فى الطيور والخنازير* 
*واعدكم بانى لم ابليكم بهذه الاخطاء الاملائيه بعد اليوم وساظل فقط متفرج حتى ينقضى العامان لكى اذكركم بخطوات التخلف الذى نمضيها للوراء يوما بعد يوم* 
*وابرهن لكم كيف تكون المجتمعات التى تسخر افرادها من بعضه البعض هروبا تاره وتكبر تاره اخرى تكون حليفه للفساد وعلى استعداد لمذيد من الفساد* 
*غدا لناظره قريب* 
*وخلى بالكوا من الضباب*
*على شان حوادث الطريق الزراعى* 
*تعليق بسيط قبل ماشتغل متفرج*  



> *ما أفني فيه نفسه ليلة أمس أبني العزيز العاطفي جدا أحمد محمود، من ما قيل وما قال (وهي حقيقية لأنها خالية من الأخطاء الإملائية بعكس مشاركاته التي يكتبها بخط يده!) ومن كتب خارجيه من هنا وهناك،*


*ahmed_Mohammed* 
*بالاسفل مكتوبه بالهندى بعد فك الضغط* 
*اسبلها فى زجاجه كوكا كولا* 
*ام & اوو & اتش & ايه & ام & ام & ايى & دى*  
*اما هنا بالهكس ورك شوب*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*الموضوع تشعب منكم كثيراً .. مرة عقدت بيني وبين كاتب فلسطيني مناظرة بخصوص عبد الناصر في منتدى سعودي .. نظمنا المناظرة تنظيم جيد.
النقطة الأولى ناقشنا فيها فكرة القومية العربية في حد ذاتها .. الثانية عبد الناصر والاخوان المسلمين .. الثالثة حرب 67 وهكذا الى أخره
ما أراه هنا تشتت وتشعب وتريقة وسخرية من المشاركين وبعضهم البعض وعشرات من الردود الجانبية التي لا طائل منها مع النذر اليسير من المعلومات ومناقشتها!!
ثم اني لا أفهم لماذا يصر كثير من الاخوة المهاجمين للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر على استخدام نعوت قاسية في حقه؟
ألا يمكن يا أستاذ جمال والكيميائي وعاصم أبو ندا وغيركم أن تقدموا وجهات النظر دون اساءات ونعوت من أمثال "الزعيم المزعوم" و"الفاشل" و"الكاذب والصبياني" .. الخ؟
أنتم تثيروا بردودكم الطرف الأخر وتخرجوا بالنقاش عن اطاره العقلاني الهادئ الى العاطفي المتعصب ثم تعيبوا العاطفة واستخدامها فيما بعد!
ناهيكم أننا أوضحنا وأخرون من قبل أن العاطفة أبداً لن تفصل طالما الحديث عن شخص لا موقف محدد!
يعجبني ما ذكره الأخ ليدر وأتفق واياه كثيراً في كل ما قاله
أعجبني حواره مع فراشة .. لذا لي كلمة أخيرة الى أختي الطيبة فراشة.
تسألي عن التاريخ .. التاريخ مرتبط بالمعلومة والمعلومة ستظل خافية علينا .. في سنة 1966 صدر في أمريكا قانون حرية المعلومات وهو لا يمنح الشعب فقط حرية نشر المعلومات وانما يجبر الحكومة على تقديم المعلومات لمن يطلبها .. في هذه الفترة عرفنا عن أمريكا مؤامرتها لتدمير كمبوديا وبدى لنا الأمر غريب للغاية وعن دورها في خلع حكومة مصدق بايران وبدى الأمر مثيراً بل ان العالم حتى عرف أسماء عملاء الأمريكان في أوربا في هذا الوقت وقد كان الأمر خطيراً قبل أن يأتي ريغان الى الحكم وينهي هذه الفترة الثرية بالغاء القانون.
هنالك وثائق تصدر بعد 30 سنة ووثائق تصدر بعد 50 سنة ووثائق لا تصدر نهائياً .. بل انه هنالك وثائق يتم تدميرها .. كوثيقة مسودة الاتفاق البريطاني الفرنسي الاسرائيلي مثلاً والخاصة بالعدوان الثلاثي على مصر.
لعلك تتخيلي حجم ما مخفي عنا ان أخبرتك أن الأصناف التي يشتهيها رئيس الجمهورية تقع تحت بند سري للغاية!
ولعلك تتخيلي حجم ما لا نعلمه ان أخبرتك أنه هناك كتاب اسمه لعبة الأمم وان كنت لا أثق في كل ما فيه كثيراً الا أنه يتحدث عن حكومات عميلة لأمريكا ورؤساء ورؤساء وزراء ظلوا يقبضوا مرتبات منها حتى وبعد وصولهم للسلطة وأن منهم رؤساء عرب!
نحن لسنا في عالم حر تتاح فيه المعلومات كاملة للجميع فيجرى جمعها من كل أجهزة الدنيا ومقارنتها وتحليلها للخروج بالأصوب والأصح .. بل نعتمد على شذرات من هنا وهناك يتلقفها الجانبين ويفنداها دوماً على أهوائهم المسبقة وعليه فليس أمامنا سوى القراءة وهو ما أنصحك به ولا أملك نصيحة سواها .. أنصحك بالقراءة للجميع .. قلت في معرض ردي أني قرأت لمنتقدي عبد الناصر أكثر مما قرأت لمحبيه .. ورغم ذلك لم أصل الى مرحلة كراهية الرجل .. ذلك يعني أني تخطيت مرحلة التأثر بأول رأي أقابله نظراً لطول المطالعة ووفرتها.
أخيراً أردت أن ألفت نظركم لقول من ذهب قاله أخ هو بمثابة عضو جديد معنا في منتدانا الطيب وسط ردودكم المتعاقبة .. هلا قرأتموه مراراً وتعمقتم في كلماته المطلية بماء الذهب بتروي؟





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmed_Mohammed
					

العيب فينا احنا مالناش حاضر وبالتالى مستقبل غامض مافيش غير الماضى الذى نبكى على اطلالة 
طيب ماتشوفوا الفرنسيين قبل الثوره الفرنسيه واثناء الثوره وبعد الثوره شوفوا ازاى هما كملوا المشوار 
لكن احنا اتعودنا نقتل الماضى ونبدأ من الصفر على شان كده هنفضل واقفين عند الصفر 



دمتم بود،




			
				نحن لسنا بصدد كره أو حب هذا الرجل
نحن هنا لأقول شهادتي عن هذا العصر
وبالكاد كان عمرك أنت وقت وفاة حبيبك هذا
٣ أو ٤ سنوات
			
		

Objection*

----------


## اشرف نبوي

الاخوه الكرام 

 حين طالعت الموضوع بمداخلاته القيمه و(التافه) -وعذرا علي اللفظ - احيانا تبسمت  ومبعث الابتسام هو انني الاحظ دوما تعصبا 

انا ضد او مع 

 ولا قيمه لرأي الاخر او وجهة نظره 

يا ساده لا يوجد الملاك الذي لا اخطاء له 
ولا يوجد شيطان بدأ وانتهي هكذا 

 نحن وزعمائنا بشر نخطئ ونصيب 
 المهم انه عند ادراكنا للخطأ نحاول تصحيحه 
 ويجب ان نعرف وندرك ان بطانة السوء  والكبر هم اعدي اعداء اي حاكم

لا احب ناصر او السادات او حتي حسني
لكني احب وطني وابنائه الشرفاء ، ابنائه المطحونين .

لكن يجب الا نغالي فانا اري من يكره يكره  بحقد ويحاول ان يتهم من لا يحب ويصوره في صورة شيطان
ويمجد من يحب ويرفعه الي مراتب القدسين والانبياء

يا ساده الفرق بيننا وبين الغرب هو المصداقيه ةعدم تحميلهم للامور اكثر مما تحتمل

 خالص ودي

 اشرف نبوي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الموضوع تشعب منكم كثيراً .. مرة عقدت بيني وبين كاتب فلسطيني مناظرة بخصوص عبد الناصر في منتدى سعودي .. نظمنا المناظرة تنظيم جيد.
> النقطة الأولى ناقشنا فيها فكرة القومية العربية في حد ذاتها .. الثانية عبد الناصر والاخوان المسلمين .. الثالثة حرب 67 وهكذا الى أخره
> ما أراه هنا تشتت وتشعب وتريقة وسخرية من المشاركين وبعضهم البعض وعشرات من الردود الجانبية التي لا طائل منها مع النذر اليسير من المعلومات ومناقشتها!!
> ثم اني لا أفهم لماذا يصر كثير من الاخوة المهاجمين للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر على استخدام نعوت قاسية في حقه؟
> ألا يمكن يا أستاذ جمال والكيميائي وعاصم أبو ندا وغيركم أن تقدموا وجهات النظر دون اساءات ونعوت من أمثال "الزعيم المزعوم" و"الفاشل" و"الكاذب والصبياني" .. الخ؟
> أنتم تثيروا بردودكم الطرف الأخر وتخرجوا بالنقاش عن اطاره العقلاني الهادئ الى العاطفي المتعصب ثم تعيبوا العاطفة واستخدامها فيما بعد!
> ناهيكم أننا أوضحنا وأخرون من قبل أن العاطفة أبداً لن تفصل طالما الحديث عن شخص لا موقف محدد!
> يعجبني ما ذكره الأخ ليدر وأتفق واياه كثيراً في كل ما قاله
> أعجبني حواره مع فراشة .. لذا لي كلمة أخيرة الى أختي الطيبة فراشة.
> ...




أبني العزيز ابن رشد المصري
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن نعرف جيدا إن لديك موضوع عنوانه "لو.........." بدأته أنت بعد بدء الموضوع الأخت الفاضلة فراشة مديرة وصاحبة هذا الموضوع تديره هي  كما شاء وكما تريد ...إذا لماذا أنت مهتم جدا بموضوعها هذا ...واضح جدا أنك ناصري للنخاع وهناك غيرك ساداتي للنخاع وأيضا هناك مباركي للنخاع ....ولكن هناك أناس مثلي لا هم هذا ولا هم ذاك... هم أحرار كما خلقتهم أمهاتهم يؤمنون بالله وحده ويشهدون بمحمدا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسولا له ولكنهم ليسوا بمحمديون ولا بناصريون ولا بساداتيون ولا بمباركيون ....أرجوك رجاءا حارا أستمر في إدارتك لموضوعك "لو...." كما تشاء وأترك الأبنة فراشة تدير موضوعها كما تشاء....أنا لا أدري هل أنت أحد مشرفين هذا المنتدي وأنا لا أعرف؟!

ودمتم بكل ود

----------


## a_leader

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخ ليدر
> 
> أعلم يقيناً أن ماهو موجود من أفكارى أنا
> 
> وكنت أعنى أنك لابد أن تقارن
> 
> وشكرا لك


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا استاذى العزيز 

أرى من وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان تقتبس جزءا من كلامى و تعلق عليه حتى تتضح الأمور

اذ أننى التزم المقارنة منذ بداية كلامى و اتخذها منهجا أبنى عليه ما سينتهى إليه ما أردت قوله

و من ثم فلم افهم ماذا تقصد بأنه لابد لى من أن أقارن 

و على أية حال لابد للبشر من الاختلاف و لن تتلاقى وجهات النظر و علينا ان نفسح لبعضنا

فيدلى كل بوجهة نظره و فى الأخر الكل مسلم يحب بلده و يتمنى العيش فى راحة و هدأة بال

و الكل يريد لمصر مكانة افضل و افضل 

ان من يحب عبد الناصر ليس بخائن ولا جاهل ولا عميل و كذلك الأمر ينطبق على من يحب

السادات و مبارك و من يحب ابنه و يريده خلفا له ايضا

انها وجهات نظر و اختلافات مشروعة و سأضرب لك مثلا بسيطا جدا اخى العزيز

هل تذكر مقالات و دعوات لأستاذنا القدير جمال الشربينى و هو ينتقد سلبية الشعب و يدعو لمظاهرة

مليونية على ما أذكر ؟

لعلك تتفق معى اخى العزيز ان الكثير منا يرفض السلبية و يمقتها , فماذا لو قام احدنا و احدث تغييرا

و طعن السلبية ثم اثبت التاريخ بعد ذلك خطأه ( فرضا ) ؟؟

أوليس هذا الانسان اخى العزيز جدير على الأقل بالاحترام لانتفاضه و مقاومته للسلبية ؟

لقد فعل عبد الناصر هذا ببساطة شديدة

رأى سلبيات فقرر الانقلاب عليها , اذن هو شخصية ندعو اليها جميعا و لكننا نتناساها عندما نذكر اسمه .

الرجل له اخطاء كثيرة اخى العزيز و له مميزات ايضا ولو بنسبة ضيئلة و بالتالى فمن الوارد جدا

ان يحب احدنا هذه الإيجابيات و يكره اخرون تلك السلبيات 

ماذا يضير احدنا اخى ان يحب انسانا و هو يدرك عيوبه تماما ؟

أنا عندما قارنت اخى العزيز قلت فى مشاركاتى ان حكام مصر الثلاثة ناصر و السادات و مبارك سقطوا

على المستوى الداخلى اذ لم يقدم احدهم لشعبه ما قدمه حكام اليهود و اليابان و اندونيسيا و المانيا 

و كوريا و قلت ان هذا الفشل لا علاقة له بالحب و الكراهية و قلت ان استبعاد العاطفة سيكون صعبا

عندما اتوجه بحديثى الى الكل فليس جميعنا يستطيع تنحية عاطفته ....

شكرا لمداخلتك اخى العزيز

----------


## a_leader

> ....ولكن هناك أناس مثلي لا هم هذا ولا هم ذاك... هم أحرار كما خلقتهم أمهاتهم يؤمنون بالله وحده ويشهدون بمحمدا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسولا له ولكنهم ليسوا بمحمديون ولا....


معلش يا دكتور , هل محمديون هنا تنسب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟ و ماذا تقصد لو سمحت ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> معلش يا دكتور , هل محمديون هنا تنسب الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟ و ماذا تقصد لو سمحت ؟


عزيزي الأستاذ محمد الشهير بـــ ليدر
سلام الله عليك 
وقبل أن أبدأ هي كلمة لا أحب سماعها أبدا "معلش"
وبعد

عزيزي لست بصدد توجيه كلامي التالي لك شخصيا 
ولكنني هنا سأتكلم بوجه عام

هل نحن كمسلمين منسوبين لمحمد صلي الله عليه وسلم أم أننا كبشر منسوبين إلي الله أحسن الخالقين خالق محمد وخالق عيسي وخالق موسي وخالق الإنس والجن وخالق السماء والأرض
وما بينهما؟!

فإلي هؤلاء الناصريون والساداتيون والمباركيون أقول لا تقدسوا هؤلاء
فهم بشر مثلكم وأيضا نحن كمسلمين عقلانيين لا نقدس محمد البشري مثلنا 
الرسول الأمي صلي الله عليه وسلم  فكيف لكم أن تقدسوا بشريين مثلنا أمثال ناصر وسادات ومبارك!

أفيقوا يا مسلمين من غيبوبتكم هذه والتي طال مداها وتوبوا وعودوا إلي الله سبحانه وتعالي

أن نكون "محمديين " وليس بمسلمين هذا ما أراده الغرب المسيحي وهذا ما يحشون به قواميسهم بتسميتنا بــ "محمديين " رغم كوننا مسلمين لأننا أسلم وجهنا لله العلي العظيم وحده لا شريك له

إن أصبت فيما قلت فمن عند الله وحده 
وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي 
ومن الشيطان والعياذ بالله منه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و كوريا و قلت ان هذا الفشل لا علاقة له بالحب و الكراهية و قلت ان استبعاد العاطفة سيكون صعبا
> 
> عندما اتوجه بحديثى الى الكل فليس جميعنا يستطيع تنحية عاطفته



عندما تكتب موضوع إنشاء 
وتعبير وأنت في المدرسة
أهلا وسهلا بالعاطفة
ولكن إقحام العاطفة في تحليل علمي
فهذا شئ مش ممكن أبداً
ولا يجوز ولا يصح
عنوان الموضوع من البداية خطأ كبير
لأنه إشتمل علي كلمتي
الحب والكراهية 
وهذا مرفوض بالنسبة لي شخصيا
ومن ثم إستمرار النقاش والمجادلة
وما زلنا نكرر حتي الآن كلمتي
الحب والكراهية 
هو مضيعة للوقت
وكما وعدت بالأمس
أنني سأقدم كشف السلبيات والإيجابيات
وبعدها لن أعود لهذا الموضوع
مرة أخري
طول ما الحب والكراهية
معششين عليه


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEgFtXkQGuc[/ame]

----------


## a_leader

> عايزة أعرف:
> 
> 
> إنت مع الثورة؟ وإيه اسبابك المنطقيه؟
> 
> والا ضدها ؟ وبرده إيه اسبابك؟


اظن أن عبد الناصر آمن بالإشتراكية و بأهدافها و الإسلام لا يعرف الإشتراكية

الكل سواسية امام الله سبحانه و تعالى فى العمل و الثواب و لكنه خلق الناس و جعل منهم الغنى و الفقير

و جعل منهم ولاة أمور و آخرين أوجب عليهم طاعة ولاة أمورهم 

الواقع يا فراشة يقول ان عبد الناصر انقلب على الملك ثم ظل هو ملكا لمصر حتى توفى الى رحمة الله

ثم جاء السادات فظل ملكا حتى توفى ايضا الى رحمة الله ثم جاء مبارك و مازال ملكا حتى هذه اللحظة

ما افهمه انا من هذا انهم كانوا يحاربون شخص الملك فقط و لما يحاربوا الملكية نفسها و الا لما مكثوا

فى الحكم طوال هذه السنوات , مسميات اختى فراشة  ليس أكثر 

كنت اتمنى لو كانت الثورة ثورة شعبية يشارك فيها الشعب و يحدد مصيره بنفسه مادام الملك كان بهذا

الفساد الذى قالوه عنه و لست ادرى لماذا لم يقم حزب الوفد انذاك بمسئولياته و قاد الشعب الى التغيير؟!

أم انهم ارتضوا ببعض الحقائب الوزارية و من ثم لم يكن احد يعمل الا لنفسه و اهله فقط ؟!!!!!

هم يصطنعون الأحداث يا فراشة و يضعون تعريفاتها كيفما شاءوا و يرددونها كثيرا حتى تصبح حقيقة

و يتناسى الناس معناها الحقيقى جيل تلو الآخر

و لك أن تلاحظى مثلا أن هناك جريمة اليوم يعاقب عليها القانون اسمها تهريب الطعام الى غزة

و بالأمس كانت هناك جرائم تسمى بالعائدين من البوسنة و العائدين من افغانستان

عارفة يا فراشة 

عصر حسنى مبارك لو ح نقارن ح يطلع الأفضل

الراجل سايب الناس تتكلم اهو ( اذن فى حريات )

و الجرايد كثيرة جدا على الرصفان ( حريات برضو )

و الأحزاب بئت بالكيلو ( حريات اهو )

و المرتبات زادت اوى عن الأول ( رفاهية اهى  ::  )

و ابو تريكة بئه قدوة للشباب

الواحد بيهزر طبعا لكن تحسى انه كلام منطقى برضو مادامت الأمور ستوزن على هذا النحو الفاشل !!!

على مستوى السياسات الخارجية يا فراشة مصر كان لها شكل ايام عبد الناصر و كان الكل مشغول بينا

و عامل لنا حساب ( و احنا طبعا نموتو فى المنظرة و الفشخرة  ::  )

و دلوئت برضو الناس عاملة لنا حساب كحليف استراتيجى لأمريكا فى الشرق الأوسط

و أيام السادات  كان لنا ذكر بسبب الحرب و المبادرة و المقاطعة

اذن مصر لها ذكر فى كل وقت و لكنه كان متكررا و مزعجا فى عهد عبد الناصر و كان عامل رعب

لناس كتيرة حوالينا و كان يجيد العزف على اوتار قلوب الناس فأحبته شعوبا كاملة و ستحب هذه

الشعوب ايضا اى انسان يتحدى أمريكا و يعلن كراهيته لليهود و يقترب من بسطائها

اخيرا فراشة

اكيد انتى لاحظتى انى ماجاوبتش على السؤال بتاعك

و لكننى أعلم انك تعلمين ان من زرع حصد فانظرى الى حصادك تدركين وقتها ماذا زرعت !!


بشكرك على الموضوع يا فراشة

تحياتى و تقديرى اختى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لقد فعل عبد الناصر هذا ببساطة شديدة



هذه الجملة تحمل معاني كثيرة
والبساطة الشديدة ديت
هي للأسف ما نحصده الآن
لكون عبد الناصر
مجرد هاوي غير متمرس
لم يري أخطائه المتتالية حتي يوم مماته
أما الدعوة لمسيرة المليون
فهذا شئ مجرب وفعال
بدون أسلحة ودبابات ومدافع
ولكن للأسف لم تتم تجربته في مصر
لتشتتنا ولجهلنا المطبق

----------


## a_leader

> عندما تكتب موضوع إنشاء 
> وتعبير وأنت في المدرسة
> أهلا وسهلا بالعاطفة
> ولكن إقحام العاطفة في تحليل علمي
> فهذا شئ مش ممكن أبداً
> ولا يجوز ولا يصح
> عنوان الموضوع من البداية خطأ كبير
> لأنه إشتمل علي كلمتي
> الحب والكراهية 
> ...



شكرا يا دكتور للايضاح السابق حول كلمة ( محمديون )

انا اتفق معك تماما فى وجوب تنحية العاطفة و لعلى ذكرت ذلك من قبل فى مداخلاتى

و لكنك لا تتفق معى فيما يبدو ان تنحيتها صعب مادمت تخاطب عموم الناس

و السؤال كان استاذنا الفاضل هل احب عبد الناصر ام اكرهه ؟

 السؤال حق مكفول للجميع

مثلما كانت الاجابات ايضا حقا للجميع و تكلم الكل بما يريد

و لعلك تعلم جيدا يا استاذنا ان الله سبحانه و تعالى أرسل نبيه للعالمين مبشرا و نذيرا و قائدا لدولة

الإسلام و حاكما لها بأمر الله سبحانه و تعالى و تعلم ان الله سبحانه و تعالى قال له

فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ 

و من ثم فعندما يسألك احد ابناءك هل يحب فلانا او يكرهه فحساباتك لعاطفة البشر لابد و ان يكون لها

حيز و لابد و ان تنظر لها بعين الإعتبار , هذا عندما تصعد الى منبر الموعظة و الإرشاد و ترتدى عباءة

المعلمين الناصحين و عندها ستلقى كلماتك القبول و الرضا اما عندما تكون حاكما و تطلب الأمر قرارا

فوريا فقد تهدر العاطفة فرصتك فى الحياة , هذه وجهة نظرى استاذنا القدير مع احترامى الكامل لرأيك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الواحد بيهزر طبعا لكن تحسى انه كلام منطقى برضو مادامت الأمور ستوزن على هذا النحو الفاشل !!!



شفتوا آخرة كلامنا إييه

الواحد بيهزر 



وخد ديت
حرية وديمقراطية
عصر مبارك
أتدري ماذا يسمونها
داخل أروقة الحزب الوطني
القافلة تسير والكلاب تنبح

ديمقراطية نباح الكلاب

----------


## a_leader

> هذه الجملة تحمل معاني كثيرة
> والبساطة الشديدة ديت
> هي للأسف ما نحصده الآن
> لكون عبد الناصر
> مجرد هاوي غير متمرس
> لم يري أخطائه المتتالية حتي يوم مماته
> أما الدعوة لمسيرة المليون
> فهذا شئ مجرب وفعال
> بدون أسلحة ودبابات ومدافع
> ...


استاذى العزيز

انا اقصد اننى انا الذى اتكلم ببساطة شديدة من خلال مثل  جئت به كدليل على كلامى من دعوات

حضرتك و مقالاتك

و عبد الناصر فعل ما تدعو اليه حضرتك فثار على السلبيات 

عارف يا دكتور

لو كان عبد الناصر عايش كان ح يشترك معاك فى الظاهرات دى فهو ايضا لم يكن يحب السلبية

و الدليل هى انقلابه أو ثورته

اتمنى ان اكون قد نجحت فى ايضاح وجهة نظرى يا فندم

----------


## greet5

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا حضرت بداية الموضوع لانه شدنى ما هو رأيك فى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ولم اتابع الردود ولكن سأحكى قصة حكيت امامى وليست لى وقائلها يحكيها فقط القصة ببساطة انه اثناء حرب اليمن التى تورطت فيها مصر وان كانت معلوماتى عن هذه الحرب ضعيفة كان الطيارين المصريين يرمون على اليمنيين جنيهات ذهب مصرية اى ان احتياطى الذهب المصرى الذى حافظ عليه الملك وكونه  ( كان يقال ان الجنية المصرى فى فترة الملك اقوى من الجنية الاسترلينى ) تبعثر على اليمنيين مع العلم ان اى جندى او طيار كان يقع فى يد اليمنيين كان يقتل على الفور وتورطنا لان عبد الناصر اقنعوه انه سوف يكون زعيم الامة العربية وقصص سمعتها كثيرة اصحابها كانوا يقصون وقائع المهم انه فى ذمة الله والاهم اننا لا نضيع وقتنا فى تقييم زعيم على اخر المهم اين نحن الان فى ذيل الامم بعد عبد الناصر والسادات وان كنت اعتبر ان حسنى مبارك حمل ما حصل للبلد من كارثة بعدهم

----------


## a_leader

> شفتوا آخرة كلامنا إييه
> 
> الواحد بيهزر 
> 
> 
> 
> وخد ديت
> حرية وديمقراطية
> عصر مبارك
> ...


اعرف جيدا انه من الكياسة إلا يفقد الإنسان احترام اناس يحترمونه و ما أسهل التراشق بالألفاظ

و لعلك تعلم يا دكتور ان الهزار ( السخرية ) اسلوب نقدى قد نلجأ اليه احيانا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> و لكنك لا تتفق معى فيما يبدو ان تنحيتها صعب مادمت تخاطب عموم الناس
> 
> 
> فوريا فقد تهدر العاطفة فرصتك فى الحياة , هذه وجهة نظرى استاذنا القدير مع احترامى الكامل لرأيك



هل نحن داخل المنتدي نواجه عموم الناس
أنا كنت أعتقد أننا
هنا في منتدي يجمع بين المثقفين والمتعلمين

وهنا في منتدانا قاعات مختلفة ومتنوعة
منها ما هو لصغار السن تحت ١٦ أو ١٧
 وأيضا هناك قاعة عامة
وقاعة فك التكشيرة
تصلح جدا لعموم الناس
وكثير من القاعات المتنوعة
صحة ومطبخ
ولكن قاعة المناقشات
إذا أعتبرناها قاعة لعموم الناس
فهنا لا بد من وقفة
وإلا أختلط الحابل علي النابل
وتحولت إلي قاعة عامة أخري
المفروض لا نقاش فيها
 ::mazika2:: 


والآن أنا جعت وسأقوم لتناول فطاري
وأتفضلوا معايا لقمه هنية تكفي ١٠٠

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا حضرت بداية الموضوع لانه شدنى ما هو رأيك فى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ولم اتابع الردود ولكن سأحكى قصة حكيت امامى وليست لى وقائلها يحكيها فقط القصة ببساطة انه اثناء حرب اليمن التى تورطت فيها مصر وان كانت معلوماتى عن هذه الحرب ضعيفة كان الطيارين المصريين يرمون على اليمنيين جنيهات ذهب مصرية اى ان احتياطى الذهب المصرى الذى حافظ عليه الملك وكونه  ( كان يقال ان الجنية المصرى فى فترة الملك اقوى من الجنية الاسترلينى ) تبعثر على اليمنيين مع العلم ان اى جندى او طيار كان يقع فى يد اليمنيين كان يقتل على الفور وتورطنا لان عبد الناصر اقنعوه انه سوف يكون زعيم الامة العربية وقصص سمعتها كثيرة اصحابها كانوا يقصون وقائع المهم انه فى ذمة الله والاهم اننا لا نضيع وقتنا فى تقييم زعيم على اخر المهم اين نحن الان فى ذيل الامم بعد عبد الناصر والسادات وان كنت اعتبر ان حسنى مبارك حمل ما حصل للبلد من كارثة بعدهم



 :f2: *أهلا ومرحبا بكي عزيزتي جريت٥*
ماذا تقصدين من      greet5  هل تقصدين  great5    بمعني عظيمة وكبيرة  هذا أولا


أما ثانيا فعهد الريس حسني هو حصاد ما زرعه الريس ناصر وبس خلاص

----------


## tito_zizo

مين عبد الناصر ده كلهم  يحبون أنفسهم وبعدين يفتكروا فى الشعب 
عبدالناصر ده سبب النكسه وسبب ظهور الفساد فى البلد من دعاره وأنحلال وكل سيأته تمحوا حسناته 
وبصراحه كلهم زى بعض سواء عبدالناصر او غيره

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أبني العزيز ابن رشد المصري
> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن نعرف جيدا إن لديك موضوع عنوانه "لو.........." بدأته أنت بعد بدء الموضوع الأخت الفاضلة فراشة مديرة وصاحبة هذا الموضوع تديره هي  كما شاء وكما تريد ...إذا لماذا أنت مهتم جدا بموضوعها هذا ...واضح جدا أنك ناصري للنخاع وهناك غيرك ساداتي للنخاع وأيضا هناك مباركي [/size]للنخاع ....ولكن هناك أناس مثلي لا هم هذا ولا هم ذاك... هم أحرار كما خلقتهم أمهاتهم يؤمنون بالله وحده ويشهدون بمحمدا صلي الله عليه وسلم رسولا له ولكنهم ليسوا بمحمديون ولا بناصريون ولا بساداتيون ولا بمباركيون ....أرجوك رجاءا حارا أستمر في إدارتك لموضوعك "لو...." كما تشاء وأترك الأبنة فراشة تدير موضوعها كما تشاء....أنا لا أدري هل أنت أحد مشرفين هذا المنتدي وأنا لا أعرف؟!
> 
> ودمتم بكل ود


كتبت رد طويل لكن بعد نصف ساعة في كتابته آثرت حذفه كله رغم أنه كان هادئ لا تشوبه ذرة انفعال أو سخط .. فقط آثرت الاكتفاء "بمفيش فايدة"
لا أود مضايقة أحد أو خسرانه.
ففي النهاية مفيش فايدة.
دمتم بود،

----------


## greet5

لا اقصد شىء من greet5 فانا عبد من عباد الله الفقراء ولكن هل وصلت قصتى اليك والى الناس اما عنى رائى انا فانا كنت طفلة فقيرة فى عهد عبد الناصر ورأيت وانا مراهقة المكسرات فى عهد السادات والان انا فى حيس بيس لن اكمل آه أه آه  الف آه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## فراشة

> *رحم الله سعد زغلول* 
> *لما قال بالفم المليان* 
> *مافيش فايده* 
> *كله يسخر من كله* 
> *السخريه باتت داء مفقود الدواء* 
> *سوف افكركم بعد عامين او اكثر قليلا وغدا لناظره قريب* 
> *اننا لم نكون ولم نصبح شىء فى يوم من الايام ولم نغير شىء* 
> *نحن نتلذذ فى الاحلام والاوهام الباليه والمتبلده* 
> *معلشى ياجماعه* 
> ...


أخى احمد

مداخلاتك أثرت الموضوع 
قرأت جزء منها وإن شاء الله هاقراها بكل تركيز
أعتذر عن أى مضايقة أو إساءة
وأرجو عدم الرد عليها 
أنت ضيفى ولك كل الإحترام والتقدير

فارجو قبول إعتذارى

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *الموضوع تشعب منكم كثيراً .. مرة عقدت بيني وبين كاتب فلسطيني مناظرة بخصوص عبد الناصر في منتدى سعودي .. نظمنا المناظرة تنظيم جيد.
> النقطة الأولى ناقشنا فيها فكرة القومية العربية في حد ذاتها .. الثانية عبد الناصر والاخوان المسلمين .. الثالثة حرب 67 وهكذا الى أخره
> ما أراه هنا تشتت وتشعب وتريقة وسخرية من المشاركين وبعضهم البعض وعشرات من الردود الجانبية التي لا طائل منها مع النذر اليسير من المعلومات ومناقشتها!!
> ثم اني لا أفهم لماذا يصر كثير من الاخوة المهاجمين للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر على استخدام نعوت قاسية في حقه؟
> ألا يمكن يا أستاذ جمال والكيميائي وعاصم أبو ندا وغيركم أن تقدموا وجهات النظر دون اساءات ونعوت من أمثال "الزعيم المزعوم" و"الفاشل" و"الكاذب والصبياني" .. الخ؟
> أنتم تثيروا بردودكم الطرف الأخر وتخرجوا بالنقاش عن اطاره العقلاني الهادئ الى العاطفي المتعصب ثم تعيبوا العاطفة واستخدامها فيما بعد!
> ناهيكم أننا أوضحنا وأخرون من قبل أن العاطفة أبداً لن تفصل طالما الحديث عن شخص لا موقف محدد!
> يعجبني ما ذكره الأخ ليدر وأتفق واياه كثيراً في كل ما قاله
> أعجبني حواره مع فراشة .. لذا لي كلمة أخيرة الى أختي الطيبة فراشة.
> ...


فعلا ابن رشد الموضوع تشعب وبدأ يخرج عن هدفه الأصلى بمشاركات جانبية
فارجو من الاعضاء المشاركين التحلى بالهدوء وعدم الرد على اى مشاركة جانبية

وانا باعتذر لأى عضو تعرض لمضايقة

باتمنى ان الحوار يسير بطريقة هادية ويرجع لسيره الطبيعى
علشان يحقق الهدف منه واللى اعتبر انه تقريبا وصلنا لنهايته

علشان كده اتمنى ينتهى بسلام

باشكرك ابن رشد لمشاركاتك القيمة وهدوءك وتركيزك فى الموضوع

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> الاخوه الكرام 
> 
>  حين طالعت الموضوع بمداخلاته القيمه و(التافه) -وعذرا علي اللفظ - احيانا تبسمت  ومبعث الابتسام هو انني الاحظ دوما تعصبا 
> 
> انا ضد او مع 
> 
>  ولا قيمه لرأي الاخر او وجهة نظره 
> 
> يا ساده لا يوجد الملاك الذي لا اخطاء له 
> ...


أهلا بك استاذ أشرف

كلامك صحيح
فعلا الآراء فى بعضها محايد وبعضها متعصب جدا
إما مع أو ضد




> نحن وزعمائنا بشر نخطئ ونصيب 
>  المهم انه عند ادراكنا للخطأ نحاول تصحيحه 
>  ويجب ان نعرف وندرك ان بطانة السوء  والكبر هم اعدي اعداء اي حاكم


صح
والهدف كان دراسة السلبيات والإيجابيات لزعيم بحجم عبد الناصر ومانقدرش مهما كانت عيوبه إننا ننكر حجمه كزعيم أثر فى تاريخ الأمه العربية كلها مش بس مصر




> لا احب ناصر او السادات او حتي حسني
> لكني احب وطني وابنائه الشرفاء ، ابنائه المطحونين .


كلامك صحيح الحكاية مش حب وكره الحكاية تقييم لسلبيات وإيجابيات
بدون تحيز أو إنفعال

باشكرك استاذ اشرف لمشاركتك الهادئة المتزنه

كل شكرى وتقديرى

تحاااااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 


عزيزتي فراشة
عضو صاحب بيت

أتشرف بأن أبلغك
بأنني بحمد الله
قد أنهيت شهادتي علي عصر عايشته
لحظة بلحظة والله علي ما أقول شهيد
أنني في شهادتي العقلانية هذه
والتي تخليت فيها عن عواطفي بالكامل 
وفي المشاركة ١٥٨ تجدين
جدول سلبيات وإيجابيات الراحل جمال عبد الناصر
والذي حكم مصر
في الفترة من ١٩٥٤ إلي ١٩٧٠
وأقسم بالله العظيم
أنني اليوم عندما أخطرت الأخت الأصغر لزوجتي
أنني مشغول في إعداد جدول عن
سلبيات وإيجابيات الراحل جمال عبد الناصر
ردت علي وقالت الله يلعنه مطرح ما راح
وأخبرتني بحادث وقع للراحل زوجها
والذي شغل رئيسا لنقابة العاملين بجريدة الأهرام
لمدة ١٥ عاما
والذي كان خريج كلية الحقوق
وكان عضوا في مجلس الإدارة
أنه في أحد الإجتماعات
كانوا بيناقشوا موضوعا
وأعترض علي إحدي النقاط
وأخبروه أنها أوامر من فوق 
فكان رده ليه هو فاكر نفسه ربنا
ومن ثم كان
 الإختطاف والعلقة السخنه والتي فقد فيها واحد من أسنانه 
أما عن والدي يرحمه الله
فهو حاصل علي وسام الإستحقاق من عبد الناصر
والأجدر بي أن أمجد وأعظم 
الرئيس عبد الناصر
بخصوص هذا الوسام


ولكن هذا شئ
لا يقاس ونحن نقيم فترة حكمه
ونقيم شخصه
وتأثير كل ذلك
علي الفترة الحالية التي تعيشها مصر
لعلنا نستفيد من درس من دروس الماضي
ونحن نحاول جاهدين أن يكون مستقبل أولادنا
أفضل كثيرا مما عشناه في الماضي
وما نعيشه في الوقت الحاضر


وأنا علي إستعداد لأي أسئلة عقلانية
ولكنني لست مستعدا لإجابة
أي أسئلة عاطفية

وشكرا لكي
عزيزتي فراشة
علي كرم أخلاقك
ويرحم الله والدك 
وأدعوا إلي الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## القواس

*تصفيق حاااار للدكتور جمال الشربيني
في وصف سلبيات و ايجابيات 
عبد الناصر
*

----------


## فراشة

> عزيزتي فراشة
> عضو صاحب بيت
> 
> أتشرف بأن أبلغك
> بأنني بحمد الله
> قد أنهيت شهادتي علي عصر عايشته
> لحظة بلحظة والله علي ما أقول شهيد
> أنني في شهادتي العقلانية هذه
> والتي تخليت فيها عن عواطفي بالكامل 
> ...


والدى واستاذى الفاضل دكتور جمال

أعلم تماما حيادك وعقلانيتك فى سرد شهادتك على عصر عبد الناصر
أما جدول سلبياته وإيجابياته فقد مررت عليه سريعا ولم أقرأه بعد بالتفصيل ولكنى آثرت أن أرد على هذه المشاركة أولا وسأعود إليه وأقرأه بتمعن إن شاء الله




> وأقسم بالله العظيم
> أنني اليوم عندما أخطرت الأخت الأصغر لزوجتي
> أنني مشغول في إعداد جدول عن
> سلبيات وإيجابيات الراحل جمال عبد الناصر


دكتور جمال ثقتنا فى صدقك مش محتاجة قسم




> وأنا علي إستعداد لأي أسئلة عقلانية
> ولكنني لست مستعدا لإجابة
> أي أسئلة عاطفية


سأعود إن شاء الله لقرائة كل شهادتك بالتفصيل 
وأعلم جيدا انك لن تتأخر فى الإجابة عن أى سؤال (عقلانى)يخطر ببالى




> وشكرا لكي
> عزيزتي فراشة
> علي كرم أخلاقك


كل الشكر لك دكتور جمال
فقد أوليت الموضوع كل إهتمامك 

وبذلت من مجهودك ووقتك الكثير وبكل صدق وإخلاص






> ويرحم الله والدك 
> وأدعوا إلي الله أن يسكنه فسيح جناته


آآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

اللهم ارحمه وارحم موتى المسلمين أجمعين

دكتور جمال

إمتنانى لك بلا حدود

ولا يسعنى إلا أن أقدم لك كل شكرى وتقديرى لشخصك ومجهودك

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> اظن أن عبد الناصر آمن بالإشتراكية و بأهدافها و الإسلام لا يعرف الإشتراكية
> 
> الكل سواسية امام الله سبحانه و تعالى فى العمل و الثواب و لكنه خلق الناس و جعل منهم الغنى و الفقير
> 
> و جعل منهم ولاة أمور و آخرين أوجب عليهم طاعة ولاة أمورهم 
> 
> الواقع يا فراشة يقول ان عبد الناصر انقلب على الملك ثم ظل هو ملكا لمصر حتى توفى الى رحمة الله
> 
> ثم جاء السادات فظل ملكا حتى توفى ايضا الى رحمة الله ثم جاء مبارك و مازال ملكا حتى هذه اللحظة
> ...


اشكرك ليدر على ردودك المتزنة وحفاظك على هدوئك وحرصك على نجاح الموضوع 




> اظن أن عبد الناصر آمن بالإشتراكية و بأهدافها و الإسلام لا يعرف الإشتراكية


ودى من سلبياته واللى خلت البعض يتهمه بالشيوعية




> الواقع يا فراشة يقول ان عبد الناصر انقلب على الملك ثم ظل هو ملكا لمصر حتى توفى الى رحمة الله


صحيح كلها مسميات شكلية لكن الحقيقة بتقول ان الانظمة التلاته 

واللى هايجى بعدها ماهو إلا إمتداد للملكية




> و لك أن تلاحظى مثلا أن هناك جريمة اليوم يعاقب عليها القانون اسمها تهريب الطعام الى غزة
> 
> و بالأمس كانت هناك جرائم تسمى بالعائدين من البوسنة و العائدين من افغانستان


يسمونها جرائم ويعاقبون عليها كما يشاءون لكنها فى ضمير الشعب عمل بطولى

يستحقون عليه التكريم والإشادة




> الواحد بيهزر طبعا لكن تحسى انه كلام منطقى برضو مادامت الأمور ستوزن على هذا النحو الفاشل !!!


الشكل هزار لكن الطعم واضح 




> وستحب هذه الشعوب ايضا اى انسان يتحدى أمريكا و يعلن كراهيته لليهود و يقترب من بسطائها


شعور متعمق فينا كلنا
وده إحساس طبيعى ناتج عن كل ماحدث من أمريكا

وأقربها مافعله منتظر الزيدى عندما القى الحذاء على بوش
فأصبح بطل قومى يمجده كل العرب (وأنا منهم)ويكتبون فيه القصائد




> اخيرا فراشة
> 
> اكيد انتى لاحظتى انى ماجاوبتش على السؤال بتاعك
> 
> و لكننى أعلم انك تعلمين ان من زرع حصد فانظرى الى حصادك تدركين وقتها ماذا زرعت !!


هههههههه مين بأه إللى قالك إنك ماجاوبتش

مش بالضرورة الإجابة تكون مباشرة بأيوه أو لأ

طالما إن إللى يقرا مشاركاتك هايقدر يكون رأى بالسلب أو بالإيجاب يبقى كده إنت جاوبت وبوضوح جدا




> بشكرك على الموضوع يا فراشة
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى اختى


هههههه مين بأه إللى يشكر التانى

والله مالاقية كلمة شكر
فإهتمامك بالموضوع ومجهودك وأسلوبك 

وصدقك فى نقل وجة نظرك 

أكبر من اى كلمة شكر

هههههه ولانى مش لاقية كلمة أكبر

مضطرة أقول لك

شكرا ليدر

ألف شكر

تحياااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تصفيق حاااار للدكتور جمال الشربيني
> في وصف سلبيات و ايجابيات 
> عبد الناصر
> *


*صدق اللي قال إن المنصورة ولادة
صحيح أنا من مواليد القاهرة
ولكن جذورى غارزه هناك بتروى
شجرة الشربينية
علي ضفاف نيل المنصورة
وحبيت المنصورة
من بعيد لبعيد
وياما نفسى أنام فى حضنها
ولو ليله واحدة من ليالي العمر
اللي بيجرى منى
وأتقطع نفسى من الجرى وراه


وأشكرك عزيزى القواس
على مجاملتك لواحد عجوز
أتكل على الله وحده
وقال الحقيقة المره
ويحاسبنى ربى وحده
إن كنت ظلمت حد من شهادتى ديت!


*

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا حضرت بداية الموضوع لانه شدنى ما هو رأيك فى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ولم اتابع الردود ولكن سأحكى قصة حكيت امامى وليست لى وقائلها يحكيها فقط القصة ببساطة انه اثناء حرب اليمن التى تورطت فيها مصر وان كانت معلوماتى عن هذه الحرب ضعيفة كان الطيارين المصريين يرمون على اليمنيين جنيهات ذهب مصرية اى ان احتياطى الذهب المصرى الذى حافظ عليه الملك وكونه  ( كان يقال ان الجنية المصرى فى فترة الملك اقوى من الجنية الاسترلينى ) تبعثر على اليمنيين مع العلم ان اى جندى او طيار كان يقع فى يد اليمنيين كان يقتل على الفور وتورطنا لان عبد الناصر اقنعوه انه سوف يكون زعيم الامة العربية وقصص سمعتها كثيرة اصحابها كانوا يقصون وقائع المهم انه فى ذمة الله والاهم اننا لا نضيع وقتنا فى تقييم زعيم على اخر المهم اين نحن الان فى ذيل الامم بعد عبد الناصر والسادات وان كنت اعتبر ان حسنى مبارك حمل ما حصل للبلد من كارثة بعدهم


أختى الفاضلةgreet5

أهلا بك وبمشاركتك

وطبعا القصة اللى ذكرتيها بينت رأيك

أنا فعلا ادعوك لقرائة كل المشاركات
لأنها بها الكثير من المعلومات والحقايق التاريخية المفيدة لنا جميعا
إحنا فى موضوعنا مش بنقيم زعيم على آخر

إحنا بندرس زعيم واحد بكل إيجابياته وسلبياته

وكل قارئ وعلى ضوء ما قرأه يقدر يحدد موقفه من الزعيم بشكل أوقع

فأمامك جميع الآراك ولك أن تختارى

أختى الكريمة

أشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة

لك كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

إخوتى الكرام

أعتقد كده الحمد لله حققنا هدفنا من الموضوع 

وقدرنا بفضل الله ثم مجهودكوا إننا نكوّن موسوعة شاملة متكاملة لعصر عبد الناصر

تفيد كل من يريد دراستها بصدق

فيها كل وجهات النظر والآراء

فيها من هو مع ومن هو ضد

فيها من هو ليس مع أو ضد ويذكر السلبيات والإيجابيات بحيادية تامة

فيها المعلومات التاريخية التى لم نكن نعلمها

هارجع للمشاركات وأقراها تانى بكل تركيز

علشان أقدر أكون رأى عقلى سليم عن زعيم شئنا أم أبينا كان له أثر كبير فى تاريخ مصر سواء بالسلب أو بالإيجاب

الحمد لله حققنا الهدف الرئيسى من الموضوع

وأيضا بفضلكم وبفضل وعيكم وتفهمكم حققنا الهدف الثانى

وهو إقتحام موضوع جدلى كبير كان الخوف من أن ينتهى بالحذف أو الإغلاق

ورغم وجود بعض المشاركات الجانبية إلا أنها لم تؤثر بشكل كبير على الوصول للهدف من الموضوع وذلك

بفضل تفهمكم ووعيكم وثقافتكم جميعا

فأقدم إعتذارى لكل من شعر بضيق من كلمة قيلت من أى عضو

وكل شكرى  لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع

لكم جميعا منى كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحيااااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تم غلق الموضوع لإستيفاء النقاش فيها وطرح جميع وجهات النظر
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

خالص أمنياتى بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------

